#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-14
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: GGLD was his choice
 * elkbuntu spanks herself and keeps an eye on the nz'er at the top of the who list
<Tm_T> ubuntulog: welcome
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, GGLD? what on earth was the other g for?
<Tm_T> maybe grand?
<Tm_T> or, golden
<elkbuntu> or gigalo i suppose
<Tm_T> that too
<elkbuntu> anyway, g'nite
<Pici> goodnight!
<ikonia> Myrtti: thank you !
<Tm_T> ?
<Myrtti> just the normal discussion about "there's nothing wrong with saying foo"
<ikonia> still arguing over it
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> Myrtti: where?
<Myrtti> u
 * Tm_T checks
<ikonia> little kids want to argue
<Myrtti> I just love CoC, btw
<Tm_T> I love LCoC
<ikonia> I thought it was too restrictive at first, but I've really come to appriciate the value it adds
<Myrtti> it made me Ubuntu user, kept me as a Ubuntu user and will have my heart
<Tm_T> Myrtti: can I get the soul then?
<ikonia> this guy is becoming a pain
 * Tm_T is harvester of eyes
<Myrtti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> ikonia: did you give him that one?
<ikonia> yes - its not specific to this channel blah blah
<Myrtti> should I bring him here?
<ikonia> yes, he's getting annyoying now
<ikonia> "I dared to reprmand him on rules that don't exist" apprantly
<Tm_T> yay, let's tear him down!
<tritium> I've about had enough...
<crdlb> I don't see it ending well...
<Tm_T> crdlb: but he got what he wanted atleast, attention and care
<ikonia> now he's claiming I insulted him
<Myrtti> now, this is the "other venue"
<Myrtti> where should we start... lets see now
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I take the red corner!
<Myrtti> pft
<Myrtti> bubuq: your discussion started to disturb the ontopic discussion, so lets move it over here.
<bubuq> Myrtti: I have left the channel already, and have nothing to add.
<Myrtti> there's plenty of traffic there already to make the discussion hard to follow for IRC newbies wanting help for their spesific ubuntu problems
<bubuq> so no one is disturbed any longer
<Tm_T> I am
<Myrtti> so am I
<tritium> As am I, bubuq 
<bubuq> ok, beat me now, every body
<Tm_T> no, not beating
<Myrtti> no, I'm just trying to undestand
<tritium> We've been quite patient with you, actually.
<bubuq> NOW, what did I do?
<Myrtti> because if there's something wrong with the rules that makes them hard to undestand, they need to be fixed
<bubuq> oh yes
<Myrtti> so please, do tell us, what part escaped you
<bubuq> there is one thing fundamentally wrong with the rules
<bubuq> the one is that there no rules
<bubuq> not in the topic
<bubuq> not in the server greeting
<Myrtti> well the server greeting is a thing of it's own
<Myrtti> Ubuntu doesn't own freenode
<bubuq> and not eagerly given by those enforcing them.
<bubuq> wel it should be somewhere then
<ikonia> bubuq: I gave them to you 
<bubuq> no you did not.
<ikonia> the links are listed in the topic
<ikonia> I even pasted one to you
<bubuq> no link in the topic addresses the issues of channel policies.
<Myrtti> /me checks the topic once again
<ikonia> it addresses behaviour and the ubuntu code of coduct
<Tm_T> CoC is base rule
<ikonia> apparantly thats not enough
<bubuq> I didn't violate CoC.
<Myrtti> I love it, I've signed it with my pgp-key, it's made me a Ubuntu person, and enforcing it as the ground rules will keep me as such.
<ikonia> bubuq: what ever, I'm bored of this now, I asked you to not use rude or offensive lanague which WTF, OMFG etc etc is
<bubuq> I was respectful, considerate, and collaborative.
<ikonia> you can either accept that, thats not polite or you can not, I don't care
<ikonia> your trolling now as you know you used rude langauge
<ikonia> and instead of saying, oops sorry I didn't know, you want to row about it
<ikonia> lets cut to the chase, thats the bottom of it
<bubuq> yes, since I didn't know, and I still don't know, as this is not written anywhere.
<ikonia> instead of saying "I didn't know" you want to row
<Tm_T> !omg
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bubuq> and most definitely, I am not sorry.
<Myrtti> you were told that that abbreviation was not accepted
<Myrtti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tritium> bubuq: then you are certainly not respectful or considerate, either
<bubuq> I never say "lol"
<Myrtti> note the part "Language and Subject"
<ikonia> now your just being a troll
<ikonia> I've lost interest
<Myrtti> ikonia: just let it pass
<ikonia> I spoke to you politly and requested you stopped using offensive abbevitations
<ikonia> yes, I've lost interest now
<Myrtti> we have it
<ikonia> he can accept it or not
<Myrtti> oooh, Heroes
<Myrtti> /me plugs her dvb-t on
<bubuq> ikonia: I explained that abbreviation was not offensive
<bubuq> I didn't use any swear words
<tritium> bubuq: you do not control what is offensive to others.
<tritium> abbreviated foul language is offensive to some, whether or not you like it.
<bubuq> I am sorry that you chose to decipher my abbreviation in a way that offended you
<tritium> take responsibility for your own actions
<bubuq> I take full responsibility for everything I do or say.
<tritium> then take responsibility for the consequences
<bubuq> but I can't take responsibility for misinterpretation of my words.
<ikonia> bubuq: what did it mean ?
<tritium> there was no misinterpretation.  it is a commonly-used abbr.
 * ikonia waits why something inoffensive is fantasised up
<bubuq> it means that every abbreviation, being such, has a handful of ways to be spelled out
<ikonia> bubuq: no - what did your omfg mean ?
<ikonia> what did it stand for ?
<bubuq> Ontario Mega Finance Group, for example
<Myrtti> ok
 * ikonia returns to the real world
<Myrtti> let me tell you what I think
<Myrtti> I think you were bored
<Myrtti> and had nothing else to do but to argue the issue over just for the fun of it
<Myrtti> now there's *counts*
<Myrtti> tritium, ikonia, me and Tm_T who've been following the discussion
<bubuq> Myrtti: you say I was bored, and I said I was insulted. 
<Myrtti> keeping us from doing what is far more important than this petty fight
<bubuq> I have many other things to do now, both more urgent and exiting than this
<Myrtti> to be honest, if you were insulted, then there's plenty of those people around
<Myrtti> including myself and the rest of us
<tritium> bubuq: by your own words, if you were insulted, it was your "misinterpretation"
<Myrtti> so I'm not feeling that sympatethic over the issue
<tritium> And you suggest that was should not be responsible for such a thing
<tritium> So why even mention that you were insulted?
<tritium> Your philosophy is that it's your problem to deal with, and not ourrs.
<tritium> ours*
<bubuq> tritium: perhaps, but now we have found out that I indeed interpeted it right, and you really wanted me to shut up.
<ikonia> _b
<tritium> bubuq: no, we found out nothing
<ikonia> +b
<bubuq> tritium: to explain myself being off-topic.
<bubuq> just ban me, alright
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<ikonia> you heard the man
<PriceChild> ikonia, please don't enflame the situation
<ikonia> undetstood, just tedious 
<PriceChild> bubuq, You've stated earlier you have better things to be doing. I suggest you go off and do those to calm down. I think things have been blown out of proportion here.
<bubuq> PriceChild: I appreciate you advice, but would really like to decide myself what to do.  Unless kb-ed, of course.
<PriceChild> I would prefer it doesn't get to that.
<bubuq> I'll try to be on-topic now.  Where would I look for help with WiFi on 7.10?
<Myrtti> at #ubuntu
<Myrtti> bubuq: anything else we might assist you with?
<Myrtti> relating the irc channels?
<Myrtti> bubuq: hello?
<Myrtti> hrmmm
<Tm_T> Myrtti: like to have some reading?
<Tm_T> about argumentation
<Myrtti> I've got plenty to read, thanks
<Myrtti> python basics
<Tm_T> roger
<Myrtti> I wonder
<Myrtti> /alias csremove msg chanserv op $C $N;/wait 50;/quote remove $C $0 :$1-;/msg chanserv op $C -$N
<Myrtti> was that the way I fixed my alias?
<Myrtti> though it wasn't this channel... 
<Myrtti> doh
<ompaul> LjL, you about?
<LjL> ompaul, YES
<LjL> caps unintended
<ompaul> LjL, care not about caps we got something to have a giggle about 
<ompaul> one pm
<ompaul> LjL, fan boy went mad - ompaul went larting
<LjL> ompaul: yesterday's spamming guy, i assume?
<Myrtti> bubuq: still around?
<ompaul> yah
<LjL> ompaul: it must be overzealous fanboys season, i've got another one in mind too :)
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> LjL, what size was that stick I used - okay - or a little heavy?
<Gary> ompaul, what ya do?
<Gary> erm, in english - " ompaul, what did you do?"
<LjL> ompaul: depends on the general bon ton of that mailing list i suppose... but it doesn't seem that bad to me, it's a bit provocative but in a positive way
<ompaul> LjL, good it was on target
<bubuq> Myrtti: moi
<Myrtti> bubuq: see topic
<Gary> ompaul, I liked it
<bubuq> Myrtti: it seems that I am not welcome even when I am silent
<Myrtti> bubuq: is there anything else we could help you with?
<ompaul> Gary, okay, seems I was not a million miles away from whatever it needs to be on target then
<Gary> this is not a channel for idleing in...
<Tm_T> ompaul: what this giggling is? I could use that too
<ompaul> Gary, you tell him ;-) in fact you can tell the channel - I thought it might have been a tad whatever
<Tm_T> hey not not when bubuq is here ;)
 * Gary idles
<bubuq> Myrtti: 16 minutes passed with everybody idle, and only I was the offender?
<Myrtti> ok, you fellas have more experience with this
<Myrtti> I hand it to you, sil vous plait
<ompaul> bubuq, the kind people are asking you to leave nicely
<ompaul> bubuq, they can and will remove you, it would be better to be on friendly terms methinks
<bubuq> I see how friendly people are here
<bubuq> I hope to never see you again
<Myrtti> bubuq: we've tried to discuss the issue with you
<ompaul> well I guess I have to help you there
<Myrtti> we do not seem to reach a common ground on the issue, you feel hurt and so do we
<Gary> yay
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I just hate it when that happens
<Gary> I fink you is all frewndly
<Myrtti> I hate leaving things unfinished
<ompaul> Myrtti, was that your desired outcome?
<Myrtti> I just wish he would've seen our point of view
<Myrtti> but I guess one can't have it all
<Gary> yeah, but how many attempts to fix it do you give?
<Myrtti> n-1
<Myrtti> I just love bashing my head to the brick wall
<Tm_T> I wonder why I don't feel that way
<Tm_T> and I prolly do it harder =)
<Gary> Myrtti, if you like that, come work for my company
<Myrtti> /me is feeling blue
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Tm_T> tsing tsing
<Tm_T> oo whattodoo
<Myrtti> fix my mod_rewwrite rules?
<Tm_T> I know nothing about that stuff
<Myrtti> I know about zilch about the issu...
<Myrtti> hrmph
 * jussio1 hand Myrtti a Sunlight lamp...
<Tm_T> jussio1: trying to blind her?
<jussio1> no, shes feeling blue... darkness etc....
<Gary> it's probably S.A.D
<Gary> I get S.A.D too
<Tm_T> jussio1: bright light after darkness is blinding
<Myrtti> that, not enough vitamins and a ******-up life
<Myrtti> except work, that I'm happy with
<Myrtti> and health
<Tm_T> Myrtti: cheer up, say cheerio!
 * jussio1 hugs Myrtti ... there there...
<Myrtti> one has to be optimistic
<Myrtti> two months ago everything was a mess
<Tm_T> I'm not
<jussio1> Myrtti: If you are ever in Oulu Ill buy you a beer, or cider or whatever... 
<Tm_T> jussio1: something pink and fluffy
<jussio1> lol
<Tm_T> seriously
<Myrtti> Tm_T: <3
<jussio1> ummm... am I missing something?
 * Tm_T blushes and hides
<Tm_T> jussio1: yes, me
<Tm_T> ->
<Myrtti> http://irc-galleria.net/view.php?nick=Myrtti&image_id=65887226
<Myrtti> yup, that's me
<jussio1> Myrtti: ahh, something pink and fluffy... a cocktail with a pink fluffy straw? ;)
<Gary> awww, Myrtti is sweet - this is me, the human, not the doggy - http://www.gaygeeks.org.uk/images/GazzaK.png
<ompaul> Gary, we could not have guessed ;-)
<ompaul> thank you for the clue
 * ompaul runs
<Gary> well, people say I am very cute, but who is the ugly bloke with blond hair next to me....
<ompaul> haha
<Gary> so I was trying to head ya off
<ompaul> Mr K I should have known you would have such a comment
<Gary> :-)
<ompaul> and just for laughs if you have not seen it for a long time http://jonathanscorner.com/writings/hacker/hacker.html
<Gary> wooo five minutes till my highly naughty download of a film finishes
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.blogspot.com/2007/03/paluu-bloggaajaksi.html go ahead and guess which I've made for myself
<ompaul> Myrtti, before I look at that - something?
<Gary> not the bunny ear hat?
<Myrtti> ompaul: plenty
<Myrtti> Gary: wear it every day 
<ompaul> Myrtti, it seems to be /.ed
<Myrtti> google is
<Gary> Myrtti, I want one :p
<Myrtti> sorry, not taking orders
<Myrtti> before I finish the Tux-scarf
<ikonia> tux-scarf !
<ikonia> wow
 * mc44 adds bunny ear hat to his Myrtti mittens order
<ompaul> Myrtti, google cache :) you knitter you 
<tonyyarusso> who here's good with epiphany?
<crdlb> the browser? :)
<tonyyarusso> yes
<mc44> oh, I'm only good at the big moments of revelation :)
 * crdlb is a loyal ephy user
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<ikonia> standby on troll/flood from lol_cats in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: I'm wondering if I can make it so I can type "w:Computer" in the address bar and go to the wikipedia page, etc., like smart bookmarks, but shortcuts in the addy bar.
<Tm_T> ikonia: gone
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> I expected a fight after he said "I dun care, I have no friends"
<crdlb> tonyyarusso: well you can add additional entries to the gray bar where it says "Search the web"
<ikonia> nice to be wrong about people for once
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: that's so clunky though, scrolling down.  I want to be able to just type it straight.
<crdlb> press Up :)
<tonyyarusso> g: for google, w: for wikipedia, u: for that new Ubuntu search thing, whatever.
<crdlb> there might be an extension for it
 * tonyyarusso hasn't found one
<tonyyarusso> there's a bit of a dearth of extensions in ephy land
<crdlb> try #epiphany on gimpnet for a definitive answer :)
<tonyyarusso> hmm, ok
<ikonia> crdlb: thanks for the info on the compiz stuff last night, most interesting
<ikonia> forgot to say thanks as I was losing concentration
<crdlb> np :)
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: uh, that's an empty channel
<tonyyarusso> wait, nvm
 * tonyyarusso ponders multi-server stuff in irssi
<crdlb> /connect irc.gnome.org
<tonyyarusso> yeah, got that - I thought it switched the "active" automatically after connect, which it doesn't.
<crdlb> ah :)
<Myrtti> I'm bound to hate apache
<tonyyarusso> awww, why?
<Myrtti> I dunno what I'm doing wrong with my wordpress, but I can't get the permalink structure right
<tonyyarusso> :(
<tonyyarusso> I have some experience there - what's happening?
<Myrtti> just a bunch of 404's
<tonyyarusso> can you still get to your admin page?
<tonyyarusso> were you setting your permalinks from the web interface or mucking with .htaccess directly?
<Myrtti> yeah, I can access it
<Myrtti> and I've tried both
 * tonyyarusso brings up his stie
<tonyyarusso> *site
<tonyyarusso> what format are you trying to do?
<Myrtti> date and name based
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.fi
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so on wp-admin/options-permalink.php, you've selected "Date and name based" from the "Common options"?
<Myrtti> yup
<ubotu> wraund called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: does your host support .htaccess?
<tonyyarusso> oh sad, you get REAL 404s, not WP ones.
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<tonyyarusso> wait, are you hosting this yourself, like in your basement?
<Myrtti> nope, well, sorta
<Myrtti> virtual server
<Myrtti> :->
<tonyyarusso> do you have root access to the box to mess with the apache config?
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: puhleeze, of course I do
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> I'm just totally clueless with this
 * tonyyarusso isn't entirely sure it's doing AllowOverride and AccessFileName right
<tonyyarusso> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/htaccess.html if you need references
<ubotu> DShepherd called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> that's just hilarious
<Myrtti> made my evening again
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: could you pastebin your apache config?
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.fi/apache2.conf
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: and an ls of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44546/
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Myrtti> isn't there something missing there
<Myrtti> *pokes Apache manual*
 * tonyyarusso waits for it to load
<Myrtti> there's no conf file
<tonyyarusso> hrm?
<Myrtti> there's php5.conf and php5.load
<Myrtti> etc
<Myrtti> but no rewrite.conf
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> yes
<tonyyarusso> sudo a2modenable rewrite, iirc
<Pici> a2enmod rewrite methinks
<Myrtti> that's dapper, folks
<Myrtti> This module is already enabled! *sigh*
<tonyyarusso> When did Ubuntu stop giving audible bells for low battery?!?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, when your battery ran out
<jdong> when did Ubuntu start doing that?
<jdong> that's a BIOS feature
<jdong> take it up with your last BIOS update ;-)
<tonyyarusso> It did in previous releases I though
<Pici> When you muted your sound?
<tonyyarusso> I've never had a BIOS update
<tonyyarusso> maybe I hit a configuration thing sometime
 * tonyyarusso notes to go look
<jdong> perhaps
<jdong> or you might've muted the PC speaker's channel
<tonyyarusso> I still get beeps from IRC
<jussio1> hmmm, anyone feel like reminding me how to see file attributes from the command line? (ie filesize etc...) 
<jdong> ls -al
<Myrtti> ls -la?
<Pici> ls alalala
<jdong> alh for more human parseable sizes
<jdong> (1) Reboot into Vista (2) open My Computer.....
<Pici> ugh
<jdong> haha
<jussio1> jdong: rofl
<tonyyarusso> -h
<Pici> I hate windows.  I tried to sort a CD by filesize the other day and it gave me headers like Big, Medium, Small, Tiny.  And the files under each header werent even sorted.
<tonyyarusso> lol
<jussio1> hmmm,heres a harder one..., is it possible to see the insides of a tar.gz with out untar-ing it from the cli?
<Pici> a portable xray?
<jussio1> Pici: ha... ha... ha..
<tonyyarusso> Not sure.  I now how to cat a gzipped text file, but not a tarred one.
<Pici> I was just going to know to do that
<Pici> er, say how to do that.
<Pici> your know/now confused me
<Seveas> jussio1, tar ztf foo.tar.gz will show you the filenames
<jussio1> Seveas: you rock! thanks
<Seveas> actually, in ubuntu you don't even need the z 
<tonyyarusso> Our friendly Ubuntu Certified Professional is good for something after all!
 * ajmitch is certifiable, for sure
<Myrtti> I'm giving up
<Tm_T> ajmitch: yes but for what, anchor?
<Myrtti> it's too late
<jussio1> ajmitch: cerifiably insane?
<jussio1> :P
<ompaul> zcat rocks your world
<jussio1> oh mo, not again...
<ajmitch> jussio1: of course
<jussio1> :)
 * jussio1 decides to follow Myrtti's example and go to bed...
<jussio1> ie. give up...
<ikonia> troll arert in ubuntu
<ikonia> asymptote in #ubuntu
<ikonia> guys anyone awake, he's being a total pain
<stdin> ikonia: he's messing with nalioth, won't take long...
<nalioth> ikonia: i was talking to him
<Tm_T> nalioth: you watched really close I see :)
<ikonia> Seveas: best response of the day 
<ikonia> you just beat Myrtti with the response
<Myrtti> Seveas takes all the fun away
<ikonia> nalioth: ahhh in channel or pm ?
<nalioth> ikonia: in the channel
<ikonia> nalioth: sorry, I didn't see you at all
<ikonia> nalioth: very odd that I didn't see your name once, sorry
<Myrtti> /me sits and waits
 * Tm_T stands on his head
 * nalioth slides Tm_T into the carbonite chamber
<OldPink> Seveas: Why the ban at #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> OldPink: can you be fluffy too?
<Seveas> hi OldPink 
<Myrtti> Tm_T: shush
<Seveas> the ban was for evading the mute, the mute was for misbehaving
<OldPink> Tm_T: Fluffy? :P
<Myrtti> he's teasing me
 * Tm_T hides
<OldPink> Seveas: Yeah. I was just calming Snuxoll for overusing ubotu, like !wtf when I deliberately used that to avoid cussing?
<OldPink> And generally overdoing it
<Myrtti> /me grabs her polarbear teddy dressed up in pink and hurumphs to the bed
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no koala?
<OldPink> I wasn't evading
<OldPink> If I was evading, I would have used a different name, or hidden my IP, even
<OldPink> I tried to resolve it with you via PM, 
<OldPink> and used the "evasion" to contact you to see how long the ban was
<OldPink> And argue against if permanent 
<Tm_T> .
<OldPink> If you'd replied, I wouldn't have had done that, even if you'd said a week, or a month or something huge.
<Seveas> well, the evading by using a web irc client did lengthen it
<Myrtti> Tm_T: perhaps my Novell Tux to accompany
<OldPink> I didn't know of #ubuntu-ops, you didn't reply to PM/IM thing, it was the only option I saw?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: but its not the same
<Seveas> OldPink, we generally don't put any times/duration on bans -- that would just help trolls so they know exactly when they can come back 
<Seveas> (not accusing you of being a troll)
<Myrtti> /me gathers up her N95 and 770 and leaves to be back again in a minute
<ompaul> Myrtti, how much is a 770 over the counter up your way?
<tonyyarusso> wait, you're sleeping with a teddy bear and a phone?  and a some number I don't recognize?
<OldPink> Right. Well I do like ubuntu-offtopic, and if I don't know when I can come back I just, won't. I do think it's unfair about my extension when it was for a fair cause though
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: Nokia internet tablet
<tonyyarusso> ha!  so you aren't really going offline at all!
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: me and Myrtti irc while sleeping, crazy finns indeed
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<OldPink> ... seveas, did you see that?
<Seveas> OldPink, yes
<OldPink> Sorry, the name: message layout didn't seem popular in here :S
<OldPink> Do you think you could shorten it back to a mute then?
<Seveas> OldPink, if you behave from now on I'll even remove the ban
<OldPink> Thanks :)
<Seveas> so is that a "Yes, I'll behave"?
<OldPink> Yes Seveas, I'll behave :) 
<Tm_T> :))
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ^^
<Tm_T> Myrtti: fluffy!
<Seveas> excellent, I wish all bans could be resolved this easily
<Tm_T> Seveas: me too
<OldPink> Seveas: Surely the people who actually deserve to be banned don't appeal them?
<Seveas> OldPink, oh if only
<mc44> hahaha
<Seveas> OldPink, the most annoying trolls appeal the most
<OldPink> How do they try and give reason then?
<Seveas> that's what we don't understand either :)
<Tm_T> it varies, from prays to cries and threats
<tonyyarusso> the latter being most amusing :P
<OldPink> Weird. I would've thought if it was that important they wouldn't have trolled?
<stdin> the threats from the "super 1337 hax0rz" are my favourite  :)
<OldPink> What are the threats like? 0.i
<OldPink> *0.o 
<Tm_T> or threating nalioth with "staff will take you down"
<Tm_T> I think we have seen those too
<Seveas> flooding the network, attacking ops, a few sometimes even make phonecalls
<tonyyarusso> haha, yes
<mc44> see you're giving OldPink ideas now
<Seveas> Tm_T, that's not nearly as good as the "I'm mark shuttleworth and you're fired"
<Tm_T> Seveas: I usually just mail axe, you can hit it yourself into door
<Tm_T> Seveas: :(
<OldPink> Phonecalls? To whom? :|
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: I wonder if he has a keyboard shortcut for a giant ASCII-art cockeyed look of "uh, whuh?"
<Seveas> OldPink, my phonenumber is not hard to find :)
<Seveas> btw, what's amyrose doing back in -offtopic?!?
<mc44> 1-800-53V345
<OldPink> Scary that they made the effort to find it, even still
<Tm_T> Seveas: tell me when you're sleeping so I can call to you
<Seveas> Tm_T, I never sleep
<Tm_T> Seveas: I never call
<Seveas> coincidence? :)
<Tm_T> Seveas: what about amyrose?
<Tm_T> Seveas: must be :-P
<Tm_T> bantracker borked
<Tm_T> and not
<OldPink> I'm off, nice chatting, thanks for resolving :) 
<Myrtti> bbbrrrr
<tonyyarusso> %login
<ubotu> OK
<tonyyarusso> sex is <alias> o4o
<Seveas> !sex is <alias> o4o
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<tonyyarusso> doh
<Myrtti> Tm_T: i found something pink and fluffy
<Myrtti> and even took a pic!
<Seveas> Myrtti, me? :)
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: put the poodle down!
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2023761203/
<Tm_T> yay!
<Seveas> oink
<Myrtti> I just looooove my phone
<tonyyarusso> somebody buy me a digital camera so I can make use of my newly created flickr account
<Myrtti> *brrrh*
<Myrtti> sometimes I just plain hate these single houses built right after WWII
<Myrtti> and now is that "sometimes" moment
<Tm_T> why this time?
<Myrtti> because it's so freaking cold! the house warms up with cheap night electricity
<Tm_T> erp
<Tm_T> not nice
<Myrtti> but it takes whole night
<Tm_T> though, there's some wrong of heater in my bedroom, so it's bit chilly
<nalioth> Tm_T: must be nice
<Tm_T> mostly ok
 * nalioth notes it's november here and still 86f in the day time
<Myrtti> I got +15 just last week
<Tm_T> in summer my apartment stayst in +30 and winters, I'd say steady +18
<Myrtti> my fingers were struggling to type
<Tm_T> I play guitar when I get too cold =)
<Myrtti> tea or coffee
<Tm_T> tea mmmmm
 * Mez adds feckloads of ubuntu people on facebook
<Pici> Oh, I need to get some tea for the new apartment
 * Tm_T don't get this facebook
<Myrtti> /me checks her mail
<Tm_T> s/don/doesn/
<Tm_T> nalioth: hi
 * tonyyarusso waves at Mez 
 * Mez waves back at tonyyarusso 
<nalioth> Tm_T: hi
<Tm_T> nalioth: +m in #ubuntu-proxy-users ?
<nalioth> Tm_T: yes
<Myrtti> my nose is cold
<Myrtti> *rubrubrub*
<Seveas> Myrtti, then you're a healthy poodle
<Tm_T> nalioth: can we get it off? or has there been abusive behaviour then?
<ompaul> here I'll check it out tomorrow
<Tm_T> nalioth: I mean, I would love to see if any of those really talks ever
<ompaul> I'll talk with ye later
<Mez> haha,I just went through jono's list and added a few people I knew the anme of (having talked to tehm regularly) or have met in pewrsno
<nalioth> Tm_T: we don't want #ubuntu-proxy-users to become #ubuntu-for-proxy-users
<Tm_T> nalioth: I know
<PriceChild> Tm_T, now you get to see
<Tm_T> nalioth: but as temportary, so we can clean non-speaking people from every channel we can ;)
<nalioth> Tm_T: you should be opped when you join and the channel is +z also
<Tm_T> ah, roger
<nalioth> i've not seen anyone speak more than to !ask the bot something
<PriceChild> why are those two rejoing always
<nalioth> broken clients
<Mez> tonyyarusso, did you want something?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: acking the FB friending
<Pici> nack
<tonyyarusso> (The verb police are going to kill me)
<Mez> lmao - indeed - and I love Matthew Revell's "friendo info "Met Randomly: Linuxy stuff2
<Tm_T> PriceChild: mircs btw
<Tm_T> nalioth: you seen who doing it?
<Mez> tonyyarusso, I think you meant "befriending"
<Tm_T> nalioth: and what about those non-speakers in other ubuntu channels?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: well, yeah, if we're going to be all proper-like :P
<nalioth> Tm_T: idling is not against the rules
<Mez> tonyyarusso, "friend" is not a verb :P
<Tm_T> nalioth: I know :)
<Tm_T> nalioth: I just find them, umm, disturbing
<Mez> tonyyarusso, hehe - and trust me - I had to smackdown someone at work today when they wanted to have the link as "Friend x"
<Myrtti> stupid fb
 * Pici agrees with Myrtti 
<tonyyarusso> Mez: uh, Friend X?
<Myrtti> doesn't work
<Mez> X being the "username"
<Mez> lol
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Myrtti> on my browser
<Mez> "add X to your recipricoal friends list" was the reason we decided to shorten it to "Befriend X"
<Myrtti> and it crashed yay
<Myrtti> whaaaaat
<Myrtti> the liquer store staff is on strike tomorrow?
<PriceChild> Mez, this with the vb people?
<Myrtti> oh shoot.
<Mez> PriceChild, indeed
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hopefully
<PriceChild> gah just spilt milkshake
<Mez> PriceChild, why you ask?
<PriceChild> Mez, well ubuntuforums.org use vb (for the time being) so always slightly interested what you're up to.
<Mez> PriceChild, indeed... hehe :D and that's a good thing :D cause vB rocks
<Myrtti> Tm_T: i was planning to get some mint vodka for hot mint chocolate
<Tm_T> Myrtti: :(
<Mez> Myrtti, get Creme de Menthe
<Myrtti> and im agin havin dejavu
<Tm_T> life is dejavu
<Tm_T> I have noticed
<Myrtti> Mez: i would, if i could
<Mez> Myrtti, aw - but creme de menthe is easier to get than mint vodka
<Tm_T> mainly because people do same things again and again (so it's not really dejavu always)
<Myrtti> but they're on strike the whole week
<Myrtti> Mez: not here :-P
<Mez> Russia?
<Myrtti> finland, silly
<Mez> oh, no, according to your hostmask, Wikipedia Land
<Tm_T> Myrtti: https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=110
<Myrtti> Tm_T: i might start cursing
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you already ordered?
<Tm_T> wut
<Myrtti> yup
<Tm_T> well send it back :-P
<Myrtti> got it today
<tonyyarusso> they sell flash drives now?
<Tm_T> 14 days return or what it is
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: yup
<tonyyarusso> do they have Ubuntu pre-installed ?
<Myrtti> i lready partitoned it and encrypted and stuffed it with portableapps
<Tm_T> ouch!
<PriceChild> Myrtti, what did you order already?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: well buy another one :-P
<tonyyarusso> bah, it's only 1 GB
<Tm_T> PriceChild: similar
<PriceChild> ah
<Tm_T> but without Ubuntu :((
<Myrtti> 14e
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I recommend to take mugs too if you order there any, good ones
<Myrtti> 1GB
<tonyyarusso> They should sell 4 and 8GB ones that have Ubuntu installed on them.
<Myrtti> and that was the exact design
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: I think there's some way to ask it, go ahead
<Myrtti> i especially wanted that kind
<mc44> tonyyarusso: pfft you can fit the live cd on a 1gb stick
<tonyyarusso> mc44: true
<mc44> but generic merchandise is generic :)
<Myrtti> perkele
<Myrtti> sorry.
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-15
<Mez> tonyyarusso, I was part of ubuntu in 2004
<Myrtti> hrrmmmpppph
<tonyyarusso> Mez: but I wasn't
<Mez> ;)
 * tonyyarusso came in August of 2005, when his Hoary CDs arrived
 * Dave2 isn't part of Ubuntu, wonders if he wins any prizes.
<Pici> I got a hoary cd from somewhere, so I guess I started with that.
<Myrtti> /me started with warty
<Dave2> I first used Ubuntu with Warty
<Myrtti> okies, time for sleep
<Tm_T> Myrtti: good night!
<Pici> bye!
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu (HomerSimpsom)
<Pici> LjL: perhaps I'm missing something, but why was that banworthy?
<LjL> Pici, he had been told a couple of times already to stop it
 * gnomefreak missed alot but i trust LjL ;)
<Pici> I must have missed that then.
<Tm_T> was bannable
<Tm_T> Pici: like to have some in msg?
<LjL> look - unbanned
<LjL> but Pici, you were the one telling him not to highlight people like that. which he just did twice again later with pelo and the other
<LjL> also, troll, smell from a mile away
<Pici> I know, I just usually like to warn at least once.
<LjL> "lol" as ident "hehe" as realname, come on
<LjL> if we still had that *!*lol*@* permban, he wouldn't even have been allowed in =)
<Pici> I know I know.
<Pici> ARG
<Pici> 19:35:14 <Crozar> Pici, my cd r /rw problem was not a bug it was my lens it needed cleaning lol
<Pici> if anyone remembers that.
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> I also appeared to have something in my XP but never got it working
<Tm_T> noooo
<Tm_T> bah!
<Tm_T> wrong channel
 * Tm_T hides
<PriceChild> Tm_T, you are hereby stripped of your access you tainted individual....
<ajmitch> ew
<Tm_T> hmm, I basicly run XP once in two months, to install updates and then off
 * ajmitch wonders if everyone could be banned who uses 'lol' as punctuation
<Tm_T> ajmitch: good idea, +1 lol
<Pici> ajmitch: if you figure out how, let me know
<PriceChild> lol Tm_T lol
<PriceChild> lolz
<Tm_T> PriceChild: that was about third time this year I used that three letter combination
 * Tm_T feels dirty
<ajmitch> lawl
<PriceChild> rawr
<ajmitch> PriceChild: you know you love it
<Pici> blarg
<Pici> #ubuntu was unsyncable
 * ajmitch remembers a regular in our loco channel that would use 'lol' & 'lawl' an awful lot
<Pici> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<PriceChild> I use smilies too much.
<Pici> I only use smilies when needed.
<Seeker`> omg! pricechild quit! lol
<ajmitch> ZOMG tat is sooo kewl lololol ;)
 * ajmitch should stop now, before he accidentally lobotomises himself
<TheSheep> lolotomises?
<Tm_T> moooh
<Tm_T> hi Jucato & Hobbsee 
<Jucato> hello
<Tm_T> Jucato: let's see when he panics, though I'm not op there (yet?)
<Jucato> neither am I... canllaith's there though in case we need someone
<Tm_T> eboyjr: hi, something we can help you with?
<eboyjr> Tm_T: No thanks. :)
<Tm_T> hmm, so you're here because...
<eboyjr> Tm_T: I'm here because I wanted to see what happens here when someone types '!foo is <reply> bar'
<Tm_T> umm why?
<Tm_T> there's nothing to be seen really
<eboyjr> I'm just a very curious guy, heh
<Tm_T> roger
<eboyjr> Do you want me to leave?
<Tm_T> eboyjr: topic ;)
<eboyjr> okeyy dokeyy
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> Jucato: mine!
<Pici> odd.
<Jucato> sure
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (steveie)
<Tm_T> that's not mine :(
<ajmitch> non-ubuntu channels, too
<ubotu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tonyyarusso> haha, rejected!
<tonyyarusso> tritium: what do you suppose the odds are they'll think to change nicks?
<tritium> :)
<tritium> next to none
<tonyyarusso> prolly - well, just in case anyway
<tritium> good plan
<ubotu> mjbrooks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jdong> looks like you guys are having lots of fun tonight, huh? :D
<Myrtti> gmorron
<nalioth> hola
<Myrtti> yoman_54: how may we help you?
<Myrtti> hrmmmm
<Myrtti> bnqnq [n=chatzill@gate.ipro.lv]
<Myrtti> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Myrtti> yoman_54, arinomi: how can we help you today?
<arinomi> Checking if I can join #ubuntu again..
<arinomi> How come some of us are redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic?
<Myrtti> it might be that you've been affected by the router bug
<arinomi> what router bug?
<Myrtti> the one that makes your connection go down with someone saying something spesific on IRC
<Myrtti> or atleast your connection to irc
<arinomi> I've never experienced that. Or atleast I can't remember any such incidence
<arinomi> Could you check if I am affected by this bug, and if I'm not, allow me back into #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> well, the problem, as far as I can see, isnt the exploit
<Myrtti> ubotu's not being really responsive to me so I'm leaving the rest to other ops
<arinomi> I see. Well, I hope it will solve :) Thanks for trying
<Myrtti> np
<Amaranth> arinomi: you want me to test you?
<Myrtti> part of the "job"
<arinomi> Yes please, Amaranth 
<Myrtti> Amaranth: please do, I tried but I'm not sure how it went
<Myrtti> or did I do it right :-P
<Amaranth> arinomi: join #amaranth
<ubotu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (RuslanNiceMan)
<Amaranth> arinomi: ok, I can't reproduce, free to enter #ubuntu
<arinomi> Thank you :)
<arinomi> I may be back later on though, it may be the router at my house that is the problem.
<arinomi> Tudeluu
<ubotu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, joetheodd said: ubotu, I love you is I love you too.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, joetheodd said: !Love is I love you.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, joetheodd said: !I love you is I love you too!
<Myrtti> talk about banging head to the wall
<Myrtti> hard love
<Myrtti> oh wow
<Myrtti> I managed to get the blog to work
<Ocenis64> Hi everybody !
<Ocenis64> Sorry for my bad english
<Ocenis64> I read i've to ask here a cloak
<elkbuntu> Ocenis64, what can we do for you?
<Ocenis64> is ti right ?
<Ocenis64> thanks elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> Ocenis64, what type were you after?
<Ocenis64> waht type ?! :(
<Ocenis64> I don't understand this word
<Pici> Ocenis64: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<Ocenis64> yes !!! :)
<Ocenis64> french ubuntu member :)
<Ocenis64> happy french ubuntu member :)
<elkbuntu> Ocenis64, what is your real name please, so i can check against the list of eligable people
<Ocenis64> arrr ! Is there a difference between an user and a member ??
<Ocenis64> my realname is LeVertGalant64
<elkbuntu> Ocenis64, o.O is that the name your parents gave you?
<Ocenis64> arrff no !!! :)
<Ocenis64> my name is Hontangs
<elkbuntu> well i'm not seeing anyone called hontangs on the eligible list :(
<Ocenis64> what's this list ?
<elkbuntu> Ocenis64, the list that have been voted in by the community council
<Ocenis64> ok
<elkbuntu> you can still get an unaffiliated cloak from freenode if you want though. for that you go into #freenode and ask
<Ocenis64> so how can i ?
<elkbuntu> !newmember
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Ocenis64> oki, i go thanks
<Ocenis64> no, i stay here ! lol
<Ocenis64> is there the same in france ?
<Ocenis64> or is it a gneral ?
<elkbuntu> Ocenis64, no, there's only one type of ubuntu cloaks
<Ocenis64> no, i'm talking about the community
<Hobbsee> so is elkbuntu 
<Ocenis64> it's a world communoty, isn't it ?
<elkbuntu> Ocenis64, there's people from all over the world who are members, but there's only one way of getting that status
<Ocenis64> ok, i understand
<Ocenis64> thanks for all
<Ocenis64> bye bye everybody
 * Hobbsee gives GazzaK the boot.
<GazzaK> naughty person using Gary
<Gary> help, help, I'm being repressed!
<Gary> I love you too Hobbsee 
<Pici> awww
<Mez> Hmmles... Gary, I think someone might have a crush on you ...
<Mez> It's almost like being back in the playground with you two ;)
<Gary> but.... she is the wrong erm gender :p
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, mez wants the same treatment as Gary, he's jealous :D
<Gary> Mez, memories of behind the bike sheds eh?
 * Mez rolls eyes
 * Mez steals TLPSOD 
<Pici> :o
<Gary> yay
<Hobbsee> you suck :P
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> kids
<Gary> so they say Hobbsee, so they say
<Myrtti> kids
<Hobbsee> not you, Mez 
 * Mez tosses Hobbsee her stick back
<Gary> sorry uncle Tm_T 
<Mez> not me what Hobbsee ?
<Mez> :O
<Hobbsee> muhahahahaha
 * Mez grumbles
<Hobbsee> muhahahahahahahahahaha
<Tm_T> oh come on
<Tm_T> get a #playroom
<Hobbsee> awww
 * Gary giggles
<Hobbsee> [00:18] <Hobbsee> Mez: one problem - i'm not a council member :)
<Pici> I was going to say...
<Gary> didn't they let you in the club?
<Myrtti> /me counts all the people who aren't ops on the channel
<Hobbsee> Gary: i stepped down from it.
<elkbuntu> Gary, poor dennis thought he'd done something wrong when she said she didnt want in
<Hobbsee> like nicking my power cord, and attempting to break me.  yeah.
<elkbuntu> which is fair enough since 'i'll throw you in the pool' was wearing thin by day 2 or 3 when we did that
<Hobbsee> nothing at all.  </sarcasm>
<Tm_T> mooh
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: really, you need some separate channel for your plays, that's not fun, nor much "leadership-like"
<Myrtti> I don't know how to translate penseä to english
<Hobbsee> i should just step out of ops completely.
<Myrtti> but I'm feeling too it for this channel currently
<Tm_T> Myrtti: lame?
<Hobbsee> excluding devland.
<Myrtti> yeah, that would we the word
<Hobbsee> you can all handle it.
<Myrtti> I'll see you all later, perhaps in approx. 6 hrs or so
<Myrtti> and this is nothing personal
<Mez> o_O
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, nah....../me whimpers
<Tm_T> muh
 * Mez headesks
<Pici> :(
<Mez> finally figured out what keeps making me think somethings happening in the opposite screen
<Mez> it's the fuzzy clock changing
<Gary> I wish I did not have to use windows at work
<Pici> I make that wish every day
<Gary> anyone know a really easy to remember dns server?
<Gary> there was one like 3.3.3.4 or something
<Pici> it was 4.2.2.1, but hes not here anymore
<Mez> 4.2.2.2
<Pici> And that as well.
<Pici> Gary: 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2
<Gary> thanks Pici 
<Pici> LjL: Are the flootbots yours? 
<LjL> Pici: yep. i'll stop making them join and leave like that, sorry. see ##ljl
<Snuxoll> n=supybot@c-67-181-237-60.hsd1.ca.comcast.net <- Relay bot has been causing trouble in #ubuntu
<__mikem> I am just here to collaberate with snuxoll
<Pici> banned
<__mikem> good show
<Snuxoll> The owner of the bot just sent me a PM
<__mikem> thanks
<Pici> Snuxoll: oh?
<Snuxoll> He is apologizing for the trouble it caused, he didn't know the bot would go out of hand like that
<Pici> Snuxoll: Who is the owner?
<gnomefreak> no bots allowed at all, 
<Pici> ... this is the same guy that I was helping get the encyclopedia plugin to work yesterday
<Snuxoll> Pici: Ubuntupwns
<Pici> Snuxoll: yeah, I got it from the /who <hostname>
<Snuxoll> He didn't know bots weren't allowed from the sounds of it
<Snuxoll> He probably saw Ubotu and thought it was OK
<stdin> it's in the Guidelines...
<Snuxoll> Yes, it is
<Snuxoll> But the guidelines are like an EULA, no one reads them until they get in trouble
<gnomefreak> stdin: noone reads topic or cares to why would they read a full page of rules
<__mikem> The guidelines aren't quite as bad as a EULA, I even signed a copy of the code of conduct
<stdin> I know, but it is there if you just look ;)
<Snuxoll> lol
<Pici> I believe the guy, he said he didnt know the bot would do it and wont do it again.
<gnomefreak> any reason we removed any mention of CoC from topic?
<Pici> I told him the rules, etc.
<Snuxoll> gnomefreak: Because people spam the link with !conduct enough as it is :P
<Snuxoll> So are we keeping him banned, or not?
<__mikem> Pici already unbanned him
<Snuxoll> I didn't see a banlift in the channel so I figured I'd ask
<gnomefreak> who can tell me what this means in english  no puedo entrar a ubuntu-es no se porque..
<gnomefreak> please tell me it doesnt say he cant enter -es
<nalioth> sounds like it  (hint: google translate)
<gnomefreak> is that channel still +i only?
<__mikem> gnomefreak, I can't enter ubuntu-es and I don't know why
<__mikem> thats what it means
<gnomefreak> __mikem: yeah i know
<gnomefreak> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> mode/#ubuntu-es [+tnc]
<gnomefreak> Pici: than why cant people join it
<__mikem> gnomefreak, I can
<gnomefreak> i got in
<Pici> gnomefreak: who is trying?
<gnomefreak> hes in now
<gnomefreak> it was sacul(sp)
<gnomefreak> its joinible now wasnt before
<Pici> They have some very wide bans, *!*bot*@* and to a lesser extent *!*@*/bot/*
<Snuxoll> wow
<Snuxoll> that's harsh
 * __mikem wonders if he can learn spanish by watching a lot of spanish films with english subtitles
<gnomefreak> br is spanish right?
<__mikem> brazil is portaguis
<__mikem> or however the heck you spell that
<gnomefreak> __mikem: what is another spanish speaking channel?
<Pici> #kubuntu-es?
<__mikem> I don't know
<gnomefreak> veniswalia?
<gnomefreak> cant spell it
<__mikem> thats certainly a spanish country
<Pici> whosiwatsit?
<gnomefreak> Pici: south american country
<gnomefreak> only one that starts with a V
<__mikem> there is also chile, buenis ires, cuba, guqatamola
<__mikem> Venesuala
<gnomefreak> yeah that looks alot closer
<__mikem> I reallly can't spell any of these 
<crdlb> you got cuba right :)
<gnomefreak> maybe we should add it into the -es factoid so there is an alternative if they cant join -es
<gnomefreak> aries
<gnomefreak> not ires i think
<crdlb> aires iirc
<__mikem> it means Good Air in english
<gnomefreak> who knows spanish to add -ve or whatever it is to !es ;)
<__mikem> I wish I knew spanish, because all 3 of my roommates are hispanic. They are constantly speaking spanish and I have no idea what they are saying.
<gnomefreak> ask them ;) i learned a little spanish (mostly by looking at it) but its not reliable
<gnomefreak> but hell i do that with english too
<nalioth>  #ubuntu-ve  gnomefreak 
<__mikem> I read somewhere that if like I was to move to spain, and just forced myself to live there, eventually I would pick up the language.
<nalioth> you guys need to brush up on your geography
<__mikem> nalioth, social sciences were never my strong suit
<gnomefreak> mine either but i could swear ve is in south america :(
<nalioth> Venezuela is in south america
<gnomefreak> all i know for sure is ca is above me and mexico is south of me and europe is east of me across pond/lake/atlatic
<crdlb> fyi, toiututu seems to be in a trollish mood today
<nalioth> crdlb: yes, s/he does
<nalioth> is s/he in #ubuntu too?
<nalioth> crdlb: it _IS_ highly likely they are a troll.  check out the /whois
<crdlb> yes that's why I mentioned it :)
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (FloodBot2)
<Pici> ljl is causing trouble again
<LjL> just how slowly do i have to join them...
<stdin> one every 5 mins
<Pici> Just pick new names and no one will notice
<Pici> Larry, Curly, Moe...
<jpatrick> can someone tell me how to set a channel so only registered users can join?
<LjL> Pici, the entire code is written with the assumption that the other bots are named <name><number> :)
<Pici> LjL: oh. well.
<LjL> jpatrick: /mode #channel +r
<crdlb> jpatrick: set the +r mode
<jpatrick> LjL, crdlb:  thank you very much
 * crdlb wonders what the floodbots are for
<LjL> crdlb, same thing as debhelper does in #debian
<crdlb> that doesn't help :)
<nalioth> For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml jpatrick 
<LjL> crdlb, set a moving +l (limit on maximum number of users)
<crdlb> ah
 * Mez steals LongPointyStick 
<Pici> again?!
<ubotu> ST47 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> LjL: ^^
<nalioth> Mez: um, floodbot is going into effect in #ubuntu 
<nalioth> Mez: please don't ban them
<Mez> nalioth, ?? I just assumed they were Floodbots ...
<Mez> "going into effect" ?
<Myrtti> lxD: hmmmm
<Mez> please explain ?
<nalioth> Mez: channel controls for #ubuntu 
<nalioth> Mez: we've been discussing it here for some time
<nalioth> Mez: think "debhelper" and "dpkg" for #ubuntu 
<Pici> Mez: From what I understand they are going to be setting rolling user limits to prevent userfloods
<Mez> nalioth,  ... ?
<nalioth> Mez: you've never been to #debian ?
<Mez> nalioth, I tend to stay out of the debian channels that arent developer channels
<Mez> why do we need 4? 
<nalioth> Mez: failover
<nalioth> Mez: redundancy
<Mez> nalioth, I presume that they'll be opped?
<Pici> Hopefully they'll be running on different boxes
<nalioth> Mez: they'll gain ops as needed
 * Mez forsees lots of channel spam
<nalioth> Mez: hows that?
<Mez> Floodbot ops
<Mez> Floodbot changes channel limit
<Mez> floodbot deops
<Mez> user joins
<Mez> Floodbot ops
<Mez> Floodbot changes channel limit
<Mez> floodbot deops
<Mez> user joins
<Mez> Floodbot ops
<Mez> Floodbot changes channel limit
<Pici> we get it.
<Mez> floodbot deops
<nalioth> no, it's not based on a single user
<nalioth> it's based on an average
<nalioth> and time
<nalioth> Mez: join #debian and watch debhelper
<Gedwey> hey.. i have served my ban now:)
<Gedwey> Gedwey ( aka IceEra)
<Gedwey> my ban +2 days..
<stdin> Gedwey: hello
<Gedwey> hello
<stdin> I just need to make sure you understand why you were banned and that you promise to behave from now on
<stdin> still waiting for a response Gedwey
<Gedwey> yes
<stdin> need a bit more than that please, like a promise from you
<stdin> I guess you don't want the ban lifted then
<LjL> Mez, i'm testing with 4 because it's a greater number than 3.
<LjL> there is no set number of bots we'll eventually have, probably 3 is best in practice
<Gedwey> 'Well i was on the net.. yes i promis..
<nalioth>   yes, most likely just 3
<stdin> Gedwey: fine, but be warned that you are to be on you best behaviour and we're watching
<stdin> ban's lifted
<ubotu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> gaaah
<LjL> they LEFT dammit
<LjL> i cannot throttle quits
<Tm_T> poks
<Tm_T> umm
<Tm_T> chanserv?
<dgjones> anybody around looking at #ubuntu, looks like a spammer just arrived
<tonyyarusso> Baaaaaaad netsplit handling
<tonyyarusso> Bad freenode!
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: joining them all one at a time instead of "netsplit over: 400 joined"
<jpatrick> is ChanServ suppose to give op to everyone who joins?
<jpatrick> that's what it's doing in #xubuntu-es
<tonyyarusso> uh, no, that's a tad special.
<jpatrick> hm, nothing I can do about it
<mneptok> that channel has some ... interesting ... wildcards in the access list
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: yes, but chanserv was apparently sluggish
<Tm_T> jpatrick: nope
<Myrtti> it'll be lovely <3
<Tm_T> hm?
<Myrtti> mah pages I tweaked yesterday
<Tm_T> I see
<Myrtti> and today
<Myrtti> they even look great on 770
<Tm_T> I wonder how borked they are in my iPaq
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.fi/blog
<Myrtti> not really official yet
<Myrtti> need to take some past crud off and fix utf8
<ubotu> In ubotu, OldPink said: !dale is gay
<Tm_T> roger
<ubotu> Tm_T called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Paddy_EIRE OldPink botabuse etc)
<Tm_T> there you go
<Myrtti> krmh
<Myrtti> I know I don't have ops there....
<Tm_T> I know I still don't have
<Tm_T> just hate these moments
<Myrtti> /me has magic fingers
<Myrtti> so does Seveas 
<Tm_T> Seveas <3
<OldPink> Seveas: Too far?
<OldPink> Last thing I said was can we add to @t? 
<OldPink> It was a genuine question?
<Seveas> OldPink, cancer jokes are way too far
<Seveas> even too far to discuss here, you're disgusting
<OldPink> Seveas: It was a ubotu quote!
<OldPink> ubotu said that earlier, I've been quoting it
<Tm_T> OldPink: with "that was awesome"
<OldPink> It was funny, yes, I didn't think it'd be permitted, the controversy and general Mr. T-ness made it awesome
<Tm_T> I think not
<Tm_T> I know you disagree, but glad I don't have to care about that right now :))
<OldPink> http://pastebin.com/m672c4720
<OldPink> It wasn't bot abuse. At all. We were all in agreement that it was funny, and all playing. Even Snuxoll 
<Tm_T> even snuxoll were abusing the bot
<Tm_T> and don't say you all were in agreement
<OldPink> He did !sex
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> I saw it all
<Seveas> OldPink, snuxoll is on our radar as well
<Seveas> too bad there were no ops around when that happened
<Seveas> on that note: Tm_T Myrtti, did you see chanservs message?
<Tm_T> Seveas: thanks
<Tm_T> Seveas: about #ubuntu too? ;)
<OldPink> Lame
<OldPink> When does my ban expire?
<Tm_T> who knows
<OldPink> You?
<Seveas> OldPink, let's keep it at 'not soon'
<OldPink> Seveas: How soon is soon?
<Seveas> OldPink, soon is soon, your ban being removed is not soon
<jpatrick> Seveas: can ubuntu/bot cloaks be given to any bot?
<Seveas> jpatrick, no. Only bots whose owners are trusted by the irc council
<jpatrick> ah okay
<Seveas> they also have to performa  unique function for ubuntu related channels, such as the logbots and ubotu
<Seveas> and his brothers
<jpatrick> ah, it's just that I setup a infobot for the ubuntu-es team
<Seveas> that would probably be good enough, you have to ask the irc council though
<jpatrick> ok, I will try later
<OldPink> I'll just come and OT it up in here then :) 
<Tm_T> umm, really?
<stdin> what? you want another ban?
<Tm_T> stdin: or hug, who knowas
<Tm_T> -a
 * stdin hugs Tm_T
<Tm_T> noooooo
<stdin> too late, it's done :p
<Tm_T> I need a shower now, thanks much
<Seeker`> Seveas: What about mootbot?
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: now that's just a moot point
<bigfuzzyjesus_> when can i go back to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> no
<bigfuzzyjesus_> Tm_T, was that directed at me
<PriceChild> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614096 ridiculous
<PriceChild> bigfuzzyjesus_, why do you want to go into #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<PriceChild> yoman_54, can we help?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-16
<JanC> PriceChild: at least Ubuntu adds  » alias rm='rm -i --preserve-root' «  to .bashrc by default now, so the classic version for that "joke" would hopefully cause no harm to newbies...
<gnomefreak> rm -rf doesnt obey that alias iirc
<gnomefreak> and to remove root dir you need -rf and sudo
<PriceChild> JanC, people were caught out
<JanC> it only works for "/", so if they say to do that on /home that guard wouldn't work indeed
 * Hobbsee didn't know about -i --preserve-root
<JanC> -i = interactive
<JanC> --preserve-root forbids rm -rf on "/"
<JanC> it's invented because of the common / path/to/ error I guess
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> yeah
<mneptok> werd
<PriceChild> waddup mneptok 
<Hobbsee> oh noes, i'ts mneptok!
<mneptok> si /me!!one!!
<mneptok> back from All Hands nad a family visit
<mneptok> and ready to stab customers in the "it works in Windows!" gland
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> mneptok: did you like all hands?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: of course! i got to scare the crap outta a whole buncha fresh meat!
<mneptok> and now i'm back and loving our new HDTV and PS3. soon Ubuntu will reign supreme on the entertainment center.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mneptok> they pass the woowoo test. i'm safe.
<Hobbsee> before she kills you, anyway.
<jrib> LjL: the bots are yours?
<LjL> jrib: yes, ##ljl
<mneptok> I'm gonna give her a message, here's what I'm gonna say: "It's all over." She might get out a nightstick
<mneptok> and hurt me a real, real bad. By the roadside in a ditch. It's got me under pressure.
<LjL> i have BADKITTY on highlight, and indeed he looks like a troll... was giving "real but useless" answers and now, out of the blue, "what's the best media player?"
<LjL> [03:55:57] <_ebirtaid> ljl whats with the floddbots
<LjL> [03:56:07] [Whois] _ebirtaid is i=ebirtaid@this.is.a.d0ma1n.name (diat)
<LjL> weird that someone with such a hostname would ask that, especially with an unregistered nickname
<bigfuzzyjesus> when my ban be lifted
<bigfuzzyjesus> will
<mneptok> bigfuzzyjesus: judging by the fact that it's hardly your first offense, i'd guess it would be quite some time.
<bigfuzzyjesus> mneptok, well that is what i have heard, and i keep waiting
<bigfuzzyjesus> then i ask
<bigfuzzyjesus> occasionally to see what happens
<mneptok> bigfuzzyjesus: interesting strategy
<bigfuzzyjesus> mneptok, yep
<Hobbsee> doesnt' work, though
<bigfuzzyjesus> not very successful either :-|
<bigfuzzyjesus> exactly
<bigfuzzyjesus> http://seifnet.no-ip.org:8080/screensecks.jpg
<bigfuzzyjesus> shoot
<bigfuzzyjesus> wrong channel
<bigfuzzyjesus> sorry
<mneptok> http://seifnet.no-ip.org:8080/del/numbers.txt
 * mneptok sighs
<mneptok> someday my generation will retire, and the entire Internet will become filk, World Of Warcraft ogre sex, and "LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE."
<Hobbsee> going to call them?
<elkbuntu> mneptok, i dare you to call some of those numbers :Þ
<mneptok> and scream "MMMMM88&&&&&& 'MMM88&&&," into the phone?
<elkbuntu> mneptok, that interspersed with manic mutterings about a big fuzzy jesus
<tonyyarusso> how does one scream an &?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, AMPERSAND AMPERSAND AMPERSAND
<tonyyarusso> sounds like a lot of work
<elkbuntu> it'd be worth it
<mneptok> i picture it more as "MATE MATE MATE AND AND AND MATE MATE AND AND AND AND MATE MATE MATE"
<mneptok> you know, the internal monologue of every 18 year old
<Tm_T> aww
<Myrtti> groo
<Myrtti> gmorron
<Tm_T> !touchpad is <alias> synaptics
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Myrtti> Seveas: thank you
<JanC> eh, many touchpads aren't synaptics  ;)
<Tm_T> JanC: I know but as long as there's no other factoid made for it, it's better than nothing
<JanC> actually, I have never seen one from synaptics
<JanC> which is 0/3 touchpads used  ;)
<Seek_Therapy> can i set up a proxy for irc konversation?
<Myrtti> say, what?
<Seek_Therapy> I'm new...sorry
<Tm_T> Seek_Therapy: topic
<Myrtti> proxy? konversation?
<Seek_Therapy> is this illegal?
<nalioth> Seek_Therapy: this is not a support channel   :)
<Seek_Therapy> i know...but you guys would know this for sure
<Tm_T> no, that doesn't mean we will give support here
<Myrtti> /me sometimes hates the kde developers for their naming schemes
<Tm_T> Myrtti: but it's Kool!
<Myrtti> *hrmph*
<Tm_T> Seek_Therapy: feel free to leave, and join some support channel ;)
<Seek_Therapy> I hate that its so hard to learn programming....I have truely hand it to you guys...good job
<Myrtti> hrmmm?
<Myrtti> I'm confused
<Seek_Therapy> I'm being serious
<nalioth> Seek_Therapy: join #konversation (it should be more helpful for you)
<Tm_T> Seek_Therapy: we don't code, we just sit on irc
<Tm_T> (well some of us anyway)
<Seek_Therapy> I was just noticing that you were chatting about it sorta
<nalioth> Seek_Therapy: you've joined the administrative channel for #ubuntu
<Seek_Therapy> I was just giving a compliment
<Seek_Therapy> ok..I am leaving
<Seek_Therapy> you would think a compliment every now and then , is deserved
<Tm_T> it is, but we are not the right target ;)
<Seek_Therapy> anyway, ok...bye
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu (shelly0815_11313)
<Myrtti> should I take joins parts and quits off the ignore again...
<Tm_T> Myrtti: never ignore
<Myrtti> but the traffic is HUmongous
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> but still
<Tm_T> I even have double of traffic
<Tm_T> 1022 -!- Fujitsu [n=fujitsu@ubuntu/member/fujitsu] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<Tm_T> 1022 -!- Fujitsu is "William Grant"
<Tm_T> etc
<Tm_T> but I think I have been in IRC enough for today so see you some day later ->
<ubotu> WaltzingAlong called the ops in #kubuntu (user_)
<Gary> <USHTARI_GV> is spamming #ubuntu
<ikonia> not any more
<Gary> no, he left in the end
<no0tic> news on CC?
<Pici> news? did something happen?
<no0tic> Pici, no, I would like to know if there's an appointment
<Mez> appointment to the CC?
<no0tic> next meeting
<Pici> Should be on the Fridge
<no0tic> Pici, ok, so there isn't one yet 
<no0tic> Pici, I'll control fridge rss time to time 
<ubotu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (peppeniello)
<no0tic> on -it we had a stupid attack from bots
<no0tic> could anyone do anything?
<Pici> Notify a staff member?
<elkbuntu> there's actually someone listed with /stats p for once
<Pici> wow
<Pici> .
<no0tic> Pici, notified :)
<no0tic> Gannef
<no0tic> elkbuntu, yes, very strange
<no0tic> if you want.. http://pastebin.com/m529ee4e3
<no0tic> those are their quits
<elkbuntu> set a ban on *!570479d4@* for a start, it'll stop most of them if they try return
<no0tic> +J 3,5 ?
<elkbuntu> dunno, i dont speak +J
<no0tic> (I think it's a good mean of normal user joins)
<Seeker`> 5 users in 15 seconds?
<no0tic> Seeker`, uhm.. I misunderstood :P
<no0tic> Seeker`, but yes something similar :) we are not so crowded
<Seeker`> I thought +J x.y allowed roughly y users in x*y seconds
<Seeker`> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<no0tic> Seeker`, yes, it is
<snake> its too many time that i am banned tu ubuntu for a word i said and elkbuntu said to me the ban will be removed for 24 hours
<snake> can someone please unban me
<snake> thank you
<PriceChild> snake, I'll take a look.
<snake> PriceChild: thank you
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (aluno)
<PriceChild> snake, have you read the ubuntu irc guidelines?
<LjL> PriceChild: hold on a second
<PriceChild> LjL, hmm?
<snake> PriceChild: i know what i have done
<snake> it was my fault 
<snake> i said that before
<PriceChild> snake, ok then please go and read the guidelines
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<snake> but this doesnt mean i have to stay banned for life
<PriceChild> I never said, nor implied any such thing.
<snake> PriceChild: ok i read the guideline
<snake> i have always past good times to ubuntu so what i mean is that 
<PriceChild> snake, are there other users with access to your machine?
<snake> PriceChild: no
<snake> only me
<LjL> snake, it would have been easier, at least for me, if you had joined with the "asaup" nickname
<LjL> now you've made me wonder who i was looking at
<Pici> I'm confused.
<LjL> snake, yesterday i told you the following:
<LjL> [Tue Nov 13 2007] [18:53:21] <LjL>      hm, asaup, you realize that responding to insults with insults is worse than insulting in the first place? channels have trolls. they're idiots. making you reach their level is what they want.
<Pici> But dont mind me, I'm always confused.
<LjL> [Tue Nov 13 2007] [18:57:36] <LjL>      also, asaup, changing your nickname and all the various identifying information doesn't testify in your favor - at all
<LjL> then you went away
<snake> LjL: sorry 
<snake> that is my registered
<snake> nick
<snake> i use this nick not here
<snake> but konversation has remembered my nick
<snake> its always me 
<LjL> snake, when banned people change their identifying information, we usually suspect (and with good reason) that they're trying to dodge the ban.
<LjL> i'll make an exception and assume you aren't doing that
<LjL> just please make sure you abide by the guidelines and everything in « /msg ubotu etiquette »
<snake> LjL: no 
<snake> i do not want that
<snake> plese take 
<snake> as much time 
<snake> as you want
<LjL> want what?
<snake> to consider if i am doing
<snake> something wrong
<snake> what i mean is that
<snake> i will never 
<snake> wanted to do something out the rules
<LjL> snake, i've considered, and i've decided that time will tell us if you deserve other bans. right now though, you are free to join.
<snake> sorry for that
<snake> you can see other logs if you want so please see any log with snake or asaup
<snake> they are mine
<snake> you will see that this is the first time
<LjL> snake: remember, trolls should not be fed. if someone is trolling heavily, come here and tell us - don't insult them back
<snake> from the beggining
<LjL> snake: yup, i can see that. i'm confident it will be the only time too
<LjL> so, join and enojy
<snake> LjL: thanks
<snake> :)
<snake> thank you 
<snake> i really mean that 
<snake> because i have always passed a fantastic time 
<snake> here
<snake> and never get out without someone helping me
<LjL> another thing... =) it doesn't really matter very much here, but in #ubuntu, remember:
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<snake> yes 
<snake> thanks and if its a problem i can part from here
<snake> do i have to do so ?? or i can stay here without problems
<snake> he
<Pici> We'd like if people who didnt have any business here didn't idle.
<snake> Pici: ok than thank you and sorry for what happened. bye
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Inuyasha32246 said: ubotu | what is the answer to life, the universe, and everything
<Pici> taken care of.
<Pici> Hopefully.
<jdong> everyone's aware of the 403 on Samba updates, right?
<jdong> in case people come into support channels asking
<Pici> Yes.
<jdong> good. all is well. :)
<nalioth> 403 ?
<Pici> Topic changed in #ubuntu
<Pici> nalioth: The samba upgrade is broken, so they changed the permissions on the deb so that people wouldnt download it
<jdong> nalioth: bug #163042
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163042 in samba "nmbd crashes after routine Dapper upgrade" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163042
<nalioth> jdong: i see
<nalioth> as it doesn't break the system, i have to wonder why we are making such a deal on it (this is not the first time a package has been held in such a manner)
<jdong> nalioth: that's a relative term. If my system is a Samba server then it breaks everything about it
<Pici> I've seen a large number of people with production systems not doing adequate upgrade testing.  
<nalioth> jdong: if i'm not mistaken, folks running a server shouldn't be affected until they reboot.  do samba server users think like windows users and reboot with each upgrade?
<jdong> nalioth: AFAIK it's affected as soon as the Samba server is restarted
<jdong> and Samba server admins better be doing whatever is necessary to effect a security update, when it is applied
<Pici> Dont most packages restart their daemons as soon in the post-install steps?
<jdong> yes
<jdong> I don't have a Dapper box to test this out on (my Dapper server is actually a Samba PDC)
<nalioth> jdong: so if it didn't install, there should be no postinstall script?
<jdong> and if I applied this update, my home network will be completely knocked out
<jdong> nalioth: assuming the user didn't get the faulty update, they are unaffected
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, soundray said: ubotu, nickrud is a competent and helpful support volunteers on #ubuntu
<jdong> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jdong> we should s/interpreter/runtime
<jdong> and that factoid needs to be updated
<Pici> !java =~ s/compiler/runtime/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> Hows that?
<jdong> icedtea-java7-jre, sun-java6-jre for Gutsy, Feisty
<jdong> java5 is old, and I don't think anyone comes here for Edgy support anymore either
<jdong> idn how exactly to word it
<ubotu> In ubotu, recon said: !recon is <reply> It's short for reconnect. not for reconnaissance, or a misspelling of "reckon".
<PriceChild> Since when?
<PriceChild> And haha at latest xkcd.... tis a good end :)
<Gary> PriceChild, linky?
<PriceChild> Gary, xkcd.org
<Mez> xkcd RULES
<Mez> how can you not have heard of it Mr. Kearley ?
<Gary> I have, but I am eating dinner and was being very very lazy
<Gary> :p
<Pici> too lazy to type 8 characters?
<Gary> and open safari, etc
<Gary> :p
<Gary> I typed pr{tab}linky?  that was easier :p
<Gary> thanks PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Gary, wait... i hope you read the entire 5 part series?
<PriceChild> Gary, not just the front page?
<Gary> oops
<PriceChild> gah
<Seeker`> you can just type "xkcd" into firefox's address bar and it takes you to tghe front page
<ompaul> Tm_T, you about?
<Gary> PriceChild, ahhh, thats better
<Gary> very funny
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> now it all makes sense
<Gary> yay
<no0tic> searching ubotu via 'search locale' gives me two results but no one is a factoid, I'm missing something? 
<no0tic> whatis # factoid works with ubotu?
<PriceChild> are you mistaking search with find?
<no0tic> no, I found :) it works in query as in a channel
<no0tic> PriceChild, thanks
<jussi01> can someone explain this to me? [23:46] *** The channel topic is "This is the Official blackhole of Ubuntu chatter || Be nice when playing with the bots! || :inca::porc::love::dito: || Please respect the CoC"
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> ping jdong 
<jdong> oui?
<jussi01> jdong: ^
<PriceChild> jdong, look up 4 lines
<jdong> I didn't do it!
<gnomefreak> what channel?
<jdong> 17:04 -!- Topic set by vorian [] [Tue Nov 13 20:56:21 2007]
<PriceChild> jussi01, which bit?
<PriceChild> jdong, yeah but he's away
<jdong> idn, vorian was having fun I guess :)
<jussi01> :inca::porc::love::dito:
<jussi01> that bit PriceChild
<jdong> *shrugs* I guess I'm to memes what I am to urban slang, and pop culture....
<PriceChild> jussi01, we had a spammer some time ago....
<jussi01> PriceChild: ahhh..
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu (us-robotics)
<PriceChild> Really don't like the look of GNine
<jdong> me neither
<jdong> he's not the worst, but tends to feel the most flaky as far as spontaneously becoming a troll is concerned
<PriceChild> jdong, see his comments about being banned in -offtopic etc. earlier/
<jdong> PriceChild: and the identical comments from 2 weeks ago, and identical ones from a month ago when he joined this channel for the first time?
<jdong> yeah :)
<PriceChild> haha
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: sambabug is A problem was found on updates packages of some samba programs. That packages are for now on hold. Please be patient and wait until the problem is sorted out. As a workaraund you can disable security updates. See also this bug report
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: sambabug is A problem was found on updates packages of some samba programs. That packages are for now on hold. Please be patient and wait until the problem is sorted out. As a workaraund you can disable security updates. See also this bug report http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/163116
<jdong> err... no thanks?
<jdong> "As a workaraund you can disable security updates."
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: sambabug is A problem was found on the updated packages of some samba programs. That packages are for now on hold. Please be patient and wait until the problem is sorted out. As a workaraund you can disable security updates. See also this bug report http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/163116
<PriceChild> I'm messaging him
<mc44> yeah should be "As a permanent fix disable security updates" silly
<jdong> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<jdong> wow, that's not any shorter
<jdong> well I give up.
<jpatrick> PriceChild: he's a tough guy
<PriceChild> jpatrick, hmm?
<jpatrick> he's well known in #ubuntu-es
<PriceChild> ah yes
<PriceChild> Have there been many people in #ubuntu asking about this?
<crdlb> only every 30 seconds or so
<PriceChild> !sambabug is <reply> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<PriceChild> crdlb, ^
<PriceChild> jdong, grr just lastlog'ed "samba" in #ubuntu and the result seemed to imply someone was suggesting to one user to turn off security updates...
<PriceChild> wow first time i've used wget in ages... and its not measuring speed in Kb/s
<jdong> PriceChild: I pounced on a similar statement on the forums.
<PriceChild> *smiles inside*
<Mez> man making a whole CMS from scratch is tiring
<PriceChild> People never cease to amaze...
<PriceChild> that fool of a snuxoll in -offtopic just now
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-17
<jdong> 19:00 < Sam1337> Somebody told me that Ubuntu means "can't install Debian" is  this true?
<jdong> *giggle*
<PriceChild> jdong, where's that?
<jdong> #kubuntu
<mneptok> jdong: that's a Mark Pilgrimism
<jdong> mneptok: why am I not surprised :D
<mneptok> http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/06/26/essentials-2006
<mc44> mneptok: it's been around longer than that
 * Seeker` has also heard it means "can't compile gentoo"
<nalioth> and can't cook a pudding, either
<PriceChild> how about just "can't"
<PriceChild> *smiles at -offtopic's topic*
<Madpilot> driveby ops ftw
<PriceChild> :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, desertc said: !nohelp is If you are having trouble getting your question answered here, then you might consider posting on the Ubuntu Forums, in the support section.  Also, check out your Ubuntu Local Community team mailing lists, so you can get support and help support your community
<desertc> Isn't this snazzy.  The man behind the curtain.
<Hobbsee> pleia2: ping
<vorian> lol
<vorian> porc
<jdong> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gaylapdancer/
<jdong> looks like gaylapdancer is on LP too
<Tm_T> :-P
<jdong> and asking for backports
<Madpilot> ...
<jdong> (wow those two together sound so.... *shudder*)
<jdong> ok now I'm gonna have nightmares
<Madpilot> jdong, sick puppy
<Tm_T> umm, his wikipage doesn't exist :(
<jdong> Tm_T: I know, I was deeply disappointed too
<Madpilot> s/"deeply disappointed"/relieved
<Jucato> lol
<Tm_T> lol?
<Jucato> er.. is lol banned here too?
<Tm_T> not (yet)
<Madpilot> merely discouraged
<Jucato> ok...
<Tm_T> also I wondered what would be "lol" in this
<Jucato> nvm
<Tm_T> maybe I'm just bit tired
 * Jucato shrugs
<Tm_T> "look, I have tires now!"
<Madpilot> I have non-sobriety now
<elkbuntu> jdong, i'm rather amused at what he wants backported ;)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> oh wait.. is a single ':)' also disallowed/discouraged?
<elkbuntu> no?
<Jucato> ok :)
<stdin> it's just the 'lol's and 'zomg's that are horrible ;P
<Jucato> so I've been told
<elkbuntu> the odd one is forgivable, but in -offtopic when 10 people lol, it's a little ridiculous
<persia> Do I need to make any special arrangements for a transcript of a session in #ubuntu-classroom?
<popey> persia: i happen to be logging this place if that's any good to you
<popey> persia: http://popey.com/~alan/%23ubuntu-classroom.log
<persia> popey: Actually, since realise that my prep research was insufficient: the logs are on irclogs.ubuntu.com.  Thanks though.  I just thought I might need to poke a bot (but I don't).
<persia> Err, "I since realise..."
<popey> !nohelp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nohelp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> hmm.. cypherdelic is either high, borderline or both
<cypherdelic> was I too sarcastic inside #ubuntu-offtopic, or why have I been banned? Excuse me please, I will stop that.
<elkbuntu> cypherdelic, you were being offensive with all the nazi and fuhrer references
<cypherdelic> elkbuntu: i live in germany, I own against those facist, I am left-side oriented, i just wa smaking fun
<cypherdelic> elkbuntu: can you please remove the bann, i am going to stop with that
<cypherdelic> please
<cypherdelic> elkbuntu: may i receive a different treatment then being banned from offtopic?
<elkbuntu> cypherdelic, i dont care where you are from. your ban will stay for at least a day
<cypherdelic> elkbuntu: you are right, i will take the time to read the Wiki, can you please post the mentioned point at the topic of #ubuntu-offtopic to this channel, since i cannot enter anymore?
<cypherdelic> elkbuntu: about rules about what is allowed to say and what is not?
<elkbuntu> !o4o | cypherdelic
<ubotu> cypherdelic: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<ompaul> cypherdelic, rule one) you bring your common sense rule two) see rule one 
<ompaul> !CoC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ompaul> !guideline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guideline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cypherdelic> i immanentisize that, that means no offense except software lecensing in offtopic
<ompaul> have a read of those - it will give you something to do with your time
<Gary> immanentisize - is that a word?
<cypherdelic> i read fast ;)
<Tm_T> mm
<ompaul> there is no s or i
<cypherdelic> Gary: i don't know ;) maybe a creation of a word :D
<cypherdelic> immantize?
<cypherdelic> immanentize
<ompaul> More recently, it has been used by conservatives as pejorative against what they perceive as utopian schemes, such as socialism, communism, etc. It is also being used by libertarians to criticise George W. Bush and the neo-conservative movement [1]. In this context it means "trying to make that which belongs to the afterlife happen here and now (on Earth)" or "trying to create heaven here on Earth."
<Tm_T> ompaul: hi
<ompaul> Tm_T, I was looking for you - I had some questions ;)
<ompaul> pm
<cypherdelic> i mean "understand" with that word but you are quite conspirative
<cypherdelic> funny
<ompaul> na wikipedia is 
<Tm_T> meh
<ompaul> I just grabbed what I could
<LjL> wikipedia is conspirative?!
<elkbuntu> cypherdelic, i know ompaul well enough to know he wouldn have bothered to type it out like that
<Gary> copy n paste ftw
<cypherdelic> yes maybe, anybody could post his conspirative impressions into a wikipedia thread, this one looks like for me
<cypherdelic> do you think it is wrong to make earth a better place, instead of reaching for new planets?
<cypherdelic> do you believe in afterlife, i think, this is not conspirative but of a personal matter, and it belongs to offtopic, i beeter stfu
<ompaul> do think you are trolling
<ompaul> yes
<elkbuntu> i think i made the right call
<ompaul> concur
<PriceChild> !forget sambabug
<ubotu> I'll forget that, PriceChild
<Jucato> fixed now?
<Tm_T> yup
<ompaul> cypherdelic, is there anything else we may help you with?
<LjL> what's !sambabug?
<PriceChild> !unforget sambabug
<ubotu> I suddenly remember sambabug again, PriceChild
<PriceChild> !sambabug
<ubotu> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<PriceChild> !forget sambabug
<ubotu> I'll forget that, PriceChild
<LjL> cypherdelic, please leave this channel now and come back later, and we'll review your ban again
<ompaul> later being +24 hours or so
<crdlb> did you mean to leave LiquidHelium +q'd?
<ompaul> not overly
<ubotu> rambo3 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<cypherdelic> Ljl ok thanks for audience
<TheSheep> cm
<TheSheep> oops, soryr
<cypherdelic> im sorry for idling
<juano__> hello all
<PriceChild> *waves*
<PriceChild> Did you ever go in #ubuntu-effects?
<juano__> has anyone considered a multi-room irc support for ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> We have yes
<juano__> hehe cool
<PriceChild> Did you ever go in #ubuntu-effects?
<juano__> nope
<PriceChild> ok well that's going to be my backing for this discussion
<Tm_T> multi-room irc support for ubuntu ?
<juano__> im fowarded to compiz-fusion
<PriceChild> basically, it was extremely easy so direct people with compiz problems to -effects... annoying them
<PriceChild> However directing helpers there wasn't easy at all.
<Tm_T> yes
<PriceChild> and most people never got answers
<juano__> i see
<Tm_T> loco channels are enough I believe
<PriceChild> juano__, I agree there's a problem with #ubuntu...
<juano__> PriceChild: it would be cool to redirect #ubuntu to #ubuntu-01  , ubuntu-02 , etc or somethin like that when i single room is to crowded
<juano__> and keep track of how many helpers per room or somethin
<PriceChild> juano__, keep track of helpers?!
<PriceChild> what happens if we decide there aren't enough?
<PriceChild> helpers don't want to be in 5 channels at the same time... its just diluting things
<PriceChild> and why on earth would they want to move channels upon request? :/
<juano__> PriceChild: nope, theyll be in just one
<juano__> PriceChild: that is if there were sufficient helpers
<PriceChild> but if it turns out there's people asking questions in room 3, but no-one answering.... what happens?
<juano__> PriceChild: yep, thats a problem.
<juano__> PriceChild: or maybe list out on ubuntu the different ubuntu channel types
<juano__> ubuntu-harddrives , ubuntu-effects , ubuntu-network , ubuntu-...
<Tm_T> 2006 <+Tm_T> loco channels are enough I believe
<Tm_T> splitting it more just wont work
<PriceChild> juano__, same problem as effects
<Tm_T> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<juano__> yea
<Tm_T> we just have to get more people to be also in loco channels
<nealmcb> Seems to me that the #ubuntu topic should now read in the past tense:  "Samba upgrade was broken with 403 errors, see: http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/163116
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163116 in samba "libsmbclient: upgrade fails with error 403" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<Tm_T> nealmcb: agreed there
<nealmcb> PriceChild: folks are still getting the errors as noted in that bug, so I think leaving the bug in the topic until all the mirrors are upgraded and perhaps even until folks get their updates done (once a day?) may help
<gnomefreak> was it released to archives?
<gnomefreak> if not than dont change it
<gnomefreak> 13:40 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-devel: Archive: OPEN | samba security update is  broken and deliberately 403 
<gnomefreak> it still says it in -devel
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: fix was in main mirror already
<Tm_T> so it's "outdated"
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> people set fixreleased when its pushed to NEW
<gnomefreak> some people *
<gnomefreak> person who fixed it should have added LP: #bugnumber in changelog so its closed when released not pushed
<nealmcb>  Seems to me that the #ubuntu and #ubuntu-devel  topics should now read in the past tense:  "Samba upgrade was broken with 403 errors, see: http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/163116
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163116 in samba "libsmbclient: upgrade fails with error 403" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<nealmcb> since folks are still experiencing problems and asking about them
<gnomefreak> nealmcb: the topic wont help in that
<gnomefreak> noone reads them
<nealmcb> gnomefreak: it is released and working for many
<nealmcb> gnomefreak: not everyone does, but it is good to train them to do so
<gnomefreak> nealmcb: just tell them to wait or use a diff mirror
<ompaul> gnomefreak, my computer pulled down the update and did the upgrade
<ompaul> today
<ompaul> it did not do it yesterday ;-)
<gnomefreak> nealmcb: feel free to try but we have always tried to train people
<gnomefreak> i never said it wasnt fixed but adding it was fixed to topic isnt needed IMHO
<nealmcb> anyway - thanks all!
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (cole^broderick spamming)
<jdong> lol did I just see 3 ops on top of each other on that call?
<LjL> guys, are you ready?
<LjL> 3
<gnomefreak> i was going to but i was too late
<LjL> 2
<LjL> 1
 * gnomefreak always ready
<LjL> die!
<PriceChild> notjdong, liar
<notjdong> lol my timing was off
<LjL> ah wait you didn't dodge my kick, since chanserv hadn't opped me yet anyway
<gnomefreak> lol
<jdong> would've worked better if done as a trigger on mode +o
<PriceChild> *reads back and realises what was just happenning*
<gnomefreak> can someone on gutsy try something quick for me
 * jdong laughs at reports that Hushmail sent PGP private keys to the NSA...
 * gnomefreak not sure if its mkdir(whateversourceis) is borked or not
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: um?
<gnomefreak> builtin i think
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: mkdir #fun
<gnomefreak> mkdir #whatever you want
<gnomefreak> mkdir fails to make it in hardy
<PriceChild> jdong, hushmail?
<Tm_T> just mkdir ?
<jdong> PriceChild: hushmail is a PGP webmail service that prides on security
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: yes make sure you start the dir name with a #
<PriceChild> jdong, they create the pgp keys at their end etc. ?
<PriceChild> jdong, and they gave them all away?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: mkdir \#foo
<jdong> [jdong@jdong:/tmp]$ mkdir \#foo 
<Tm_T> success
<gnomefreak> oh you have tro use \
<jdong> # will be inhaled by bash unless escaped.
<gnomefreak> ah
<jdong> PriceChild: right, they creat PGP keys on their end, store them, and use java applets to interface with you
 * Tm_T slaps gnomefreak 
<jdong> PriceChild: and now reports surface they gave *3 CD's worth* of keys to the feds just because they asked.
<jdong> I'm pretty sure 3 CD's is pretty much their entire customer base
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i didnt think bash would choke on #
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: come on, you didn't even try otherwise?
 * Tm_T is disappointed
<jdong> gnomefreak: I think # is used for some sort of matching/sub
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: who would have thought you needed a \
<PriceChild> jdong, what i'm reading says 12 cds
<jdong> PriceChild: even worse
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: me atleast, and jdong 
<gnomefreak> jdong: that makes sense but i didnt see anything in ~/.bashrc on it
<PriceChild> jdong, this seems to mainly be for users who don't use the java option?
<jdong> gnomefreak: actually, bash treats # as a comment regardless where it is
<jdong> gnomefreak: nope, only after a space
<gnomefreak> ah damn
<gnomefreak> thats right
<jdong> if you put # after a space everything is ignored
<jdong> if you do foo#bar, bash will take it literally
<gnomefreak> jdong: yeah that works, im testing dolphin since it cant open file#bleh or any other file with # in it
<gnomefreak> unless you right click and open with dolphin
<jdong> gnomefreak: that's... not a good sign that it's not escaping properly
<gnomefreak> nautilus has no issue with it
<Tm_T> nor Konqueror
<jdong> gnomefreak: does opening file;rm -rf / cause anything to happen?
<gnomefreak> jdong: mhb is working on it
<jdong> (don't test on valuable system)
<jdong> gnomefreak: are there security implications of this?
 * gnomefreak scared or rm -rf in any context
<gnomefreak> jdong: not sure i was just in testing it
<jdong> gnomefreak: try file;touch foo then
<jdong> and see if foo exists
 * jdong installs dolphin
<gnomefreak> asking mhb about securoty implications atm
<jdong> hmm seems fine so far
<gnomefreak> jdong: try to open a file with # in dolphin
<gnomefreak> with a # in name
<jdong> gnomefreak: yeah playing with it now....
<jdong> seems like everything after # is stripped
<gnomefreak> yep
<jdong> it is a "security problem" that clicking on foo#bar opens foo
<jdong> if foo existed as a malicious file and the user is tricked into clicking foo#bar
<jdong> but that's a stretch -- not a big deal IMO
<gnomefreak> hes pushing it as security relkease
<jdong> gnomefreak: found a related regression
<jdong> gnomefreak: test#foo is expanded as the URL test%23foo
<jdong> a la HTML
<jdong> gnomefreak: however, if I create a directory test%23foo, it goes to test#foo
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/138374 is the bug on it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138374 in dolphin "dolphin breaks when you try to open a directory with a # sign in it. " [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> jdong: that is what fdoving just said in #kubuntu-devel ;)
<jdong> lol
<GrahamA> I was banned from #kubuntu like... months ago... when does that end?
<PriceChild> GrahamA, one moment please
<GrahamA> It's still you.
<PriceChild> pardon?
<GrahamA> In the other channel.
<PriceChild> ah yes
<PriceChild> freaky
<PriceChild> Aha I remember this one.
<GrahamA> I remember you.
<PriceChild> again, freaky
<PriceChild> GrahamA, Why do you want to go back into #kubuntu btw?
<GrahamA> Because I like... use Kubuntu...
<PriceChild> and you just wanna talk about that?
<GrahamA> And I'd like help with 1 or 2 problems I have.
<PriceChild> aha you want help...
<Myrtti> someone might need tlc at -offtopic
<GrahamA> It's not like I do nothing...
<PriceChild> and you go to #kubuntu... because its a support channel?
<PriceChild> Myrtti, hmm?
<PriceChild> GrahamA, agreed?
<GrahamA> Like... IRL some of my friends have #kubuntu I helped them get it set up.
<GrahamA> PriceChild: I'm not going to spam crap if that's what you mean?
<PriceChild> GrahamA, no no... i'm just getting to the reason for the original ban.
<PriceChild> GrahamA, so we're agreed that you want help in #kubuntu, *because its a support channel* ?
<GrahamA> Yes... :/
<PriceChild> GrahamA, ok.... which would make a channel like #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic for what?
<GrahamA> Quiz time!... answer... A OFF TOPIC DISCUSSION!
<GrahamA> Do I win a cookie?
<PriceChild> We have a winner! :D
<PriceChild> *awards GrahamA 10 brownie points*
<GrahamA> I like brownies.
<LjL> and what is the word "fuck" and its colleages, with respect to the Ubuntu channels?
<Pumpernickel> mmm, brownies
<PriceChild> GrahamA, so... if you're trying to get some help in there... and there's a few people constantly chatting offtopic... stifling your conversation, meaning people don't see your pleas for help.... you wouldn't like that would you?
<PriceChild> LjL, pardon?
<GrahamA> No mister.
<LjL> PriceChild: just noticing he's been !ohmyed and kicked because of that and other related words more than a couple of times.
<PriceChild> GrahamA, so we are agreed you won't be persistently offtopic in #kubuntu again?
<PriceChild> LjL, GrahamA?
<PriceChild> (I only ran up the ban so far)
<LjL> PriceChild: can't tell for sure, someone with the same ident at least, it's hard to follow
<PriceChild> ok
<GrahamA> I hereby swear that I shall not talk offtopic or use profanity on any channel with *buntu* in it's name
<PriceChild> GrahamA, have you read the channel guidelines?
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<GrahamA> Yes.... yes I have...
<PriceChild> sure?
<GrahamA> Yes.
<LjL> GrahamA: make very sure you follow them from now on.
<PriceChild> GrahamA, you may rejoin #kubuntu.
<GrahamA> I don't mean offense.
<PriceChild> No problem.
<GrahamA> I will avoid it in future.
<GrahamA> Sorry to of bothered you.
<PriceChild> GrahamA, out of interest, why did you go to #ubuntu-irc originally?
<LjL> probably looked at the channel list on the wiki, it makes somewhat sense if you need to be unbanned from somewhere
<PriceChild> LjL, I'll edit it to put -ops above -irc
<LjL> PriceChild, it isn't? i thought i put -irc as the last in the teams list
<PriceChild> LjL, -ops isn't listed there is it?
<LjL> uhm probably not
<PriceChild> :P
<PriceChild> only at the very bottom wrt cloaks
 * ompaul is wondering what #ubuntu-irc is there for
 * ompaul goes on a trip
<ompaul> ahh
<Myrtti> just a question
<ompaul> Myrtti, don't ask to ask 
<Myrtti> I'd like to know where my patience, compassion and positivity has gone, has anyone seen it? about ye small . no one in -offtopic has seen it
<ompaul> Myrtti, it was snooked away and put in a photo with the small furry ones look on one and smile ;-)
<PriceChild> Myrtti, chocolate heals all
<Myrtti> i feel so short-tempered these days
 * ompaul disabuses PriceChild
<PriceChild> ompaul? :O
<Myrtti> I've left ALL my irc channels
<Myrtti> me, who not so long ago had 25
<ompaul> PriceChild, ehh chocolate is something that I can't eat 
<PriceChild> ompaul, awww how mean :(
<PriceChild> Myrtti, whatcha mean?
<Myrtti> I dunno
<PriceChild> I would go on about how everyone should be able to enjoy the wonder that is chocolate on demand but that'd be rubbing it in.
<ompaul> Myrtti I took up reading novels when I felt so fed up
<Myrtti> I just feel like either the whole world is filled with idiots
<Myrtti> or rhen it's just me
<PriceChild> :/
<Myrtti> i'd like it to be just me
<Myrtti> because one person being an idiot is far less discouraging than the whole population of the world
<Myrtti> which results in me leaving all my irc channels so I don't snap at people
<gnomefreak> Myrtti+> I just feel like either the whole world is filled  with idiots  <<< it is, more each day
<PriceChild> Myrtti, you're thinking this in general, or on irc?
<Myrtti> hmmmmm
<Myrtti> good question
<PriceChild> if you have to think about this at all...
<PriceChild> i suggest you logoff
<PriceChild> and go out with some friends
<ompaul> after a warm cup of tea
<nalioth> it's been a long time since i had a good cup of tea
<Myrtti> I was planning amelie
<Myrtti> I'm on babysitting duty
<PriceChild> and try and find hat dream cuddly geek
<Myrtti> with 11y runescapist
<PriceChild> *that
<Myrtti> cuddly geek :-P~~~~
<PriceChild> :)
<Myrtti> I actually have met someone who doesn't treat me like some sort of a pink invisible unicorn
<Myrtti> but it remains to be seen where it goes
<Myrtti> it's nice to be able to talk shop face to face without people looking down on you
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<PriceChild> talk shop?
<Myrtti> linux, floss
<PriceChild> aha
<PriceChild> one day
<Seeker`> my girlfriend doesn't get computers
<TheSheep> Seeker`: seh has to buy them herself?
<Seeker`> TheSheep: WEll, yes, but she doesn't understand them either
<TheSheep> aah
<TheSheep> Seeker`: you mean grok :P
 * TheSheep <-- learned English in the bad part of the Internet ;)
<Seeker`> isn't the bad part of the internet just "The Internet"?
<TheSheep> Seeker`: www != Internet :P
<Seeker`> I never said it was
<TheSheep> Seeker`: some parts are worse than others
<Seeker`> but that doesn't mean that any of it is good :P
<TheSheep> Seeker`: I never said it was
<OldPink> Any news on my offtopic ban?
 * SudoKing never hears of anything...
 * OldPink doesn't either, unfortunately 
<Seveas> OldPink, every time you ask it'll be extenden...
<Seveas> SudoKing, and your ban will last a long time afaik, so there's no real use for you being in here
<SudoKing> huh, banned from what?
<Seveas> hmm, I thought sudoking was banned from #ubuntu, but apparently not
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-18
<gnomefreak> is it too late to ban Colt7r? 
<gnomefreak> see #ubuntu 19:26 <          Colt7r > rm -rf /
<gnomefreak> 19:26 <          Colt7r > :)
<Seeker`> IMO, no
<gnomefreak> normally if it isnt right away they complain (im not in the mood to debate stupid crap tonight
<jdong> gnomefreak: I'd say ban him for it
<gnomefreak> i told him not to joke like that again, lets see what he says if anything
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: that doesn't make it right
<jdong> ok, we'll see where that goes
<jdong> aaah
<Condoulo> ok, what is going on
<Condoulo> I changed the port to 8001.
<LjL> Condoulo: were the instructions not clear? should we improve them?
<Condoulo> I have no idea whats going on
<LjL> Condoulo, i assume you've read the topic of the channel you were redirected to? (otherwise you wouldn't know about port 8001, i suppose)
<Condoulo> yeah, I have
<Condoulo> so how would the test work?
<LjL> Condoulo: oh - the test. well you hadn't asked for one yet.
<LjL> it works like this
<LjL> you're still online. this means you passed.
<minus198> Hi there.. I've fixed the DCC Exploit, can you unban me from #ubuntu?
<LjL> minus198: let's do the test
<minus198> ok
<minus198> :D
<LjL> you can join now
<minus198> Thank you :)
<spr0k3t> need testing for the dccexploit
<LjL> not fixed
<LjL> spr0k3t: try again.
<spr0k3t> nada
<LjL> spr0k3t: after changing the port, you probably need to close and reopen your client.
<spr0k3t> k... I'll give that a shot.
<spr0k3t> question though, when was the exploit found?
<LjL> years ago.
<spr0k3t> weird... why wasn't the latest updates fixed in the various software?
<crdlb> it's a router bug
<LjL> spr0k3t: uh? this is a bug in your *router*, not in the ubuntu software
<spr0k3t> router has latest firmware.
<LjL> then they are stupid enough to ignore this problem apparently
<spr0k3t> nods
<spr0k3t> it's a bad router, not mine
<spr0k3t> thanks... I'll see if it's fixed.
<spr0k3t> nope
<spr0k3t> if I'm not using the ubuntu server, does this effect irc.freenode.net?
<LjL> spr0k3t, how can you say nope if i haven't tested you yet? =)
<Hobbsee> irc.ubuntu.com poitns to freenode
<LjL> yes, it affects any network, anyway
<Hobbsee> he did quit and rejoin
<LjL> then i don't know what more
<LjL> spr0k3t, if changing the port to 8001, then quitting and reloading the client, doesn't work, then i'm at a loss
<spr0k3t> LjL: well, since I'm on freenode, I went and changed the port on freenode and it worked.
<LjL> spr0k3t: it worked? i just disconnected you
<spr0k3t> yeah I know
<spr0k3t> I'm in #ubuntu once again.
<dgimse> can i be tested i'm behind a router but just interested
<LjL> spr0k3t, that's just because you're using another nickname though
<spr0k3t> but on the correct port
<LjL> yep, it's working
<LjL> dgimse: sure
<dgimse> ready
<LjL> dgimse, you're quite affected
<dgimse> yep
<spr0k3t> there we go...
<LjL> spr0k3t, please try to make sure you always connect from the one that works from now on
<dgimse> is this just a port change or do i just update the firmware on my router?
<LjL> dgimse, a port change will do, upgrading the firmware is probably a good idea, but not really needed
<spr0k3t> LjL: nod, I removed the affected server listing and changed it in my other software.
<spr0k3t> yeah, their router sucks so I don't think the firmware will get updted... it's an out-of-date wireless-b router
<spr0k3t> I'm sure I would have had this problem before now if my own network was affected.
<LjL> well, it's been a while since we've had the last exploiter i think
<LjL> dgimse: remember to disconnect and reconnect after changing the port
<dgimse> k
<spr0k3t> anyway, thanks for the help
<spr0k3t> wavies
<LjL> you're welcome
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tomaw> I just +r'd #ubuntu for the duration of those bots
<dgimse> is there instructions to change ports on chatzilla?
<elkbuntu> oh dear
<LjL> now why does mez keep flooding
<LjL> i've banned Mez from #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu and #ubuntu+1
<LjL> keeps quitting with excess flood
<LjL> i've banned torpor.sourceguru.net in some channels and ubuntu/member/mez in others, since that's what he joins as
 * Hobbsee does #ubuntu-devel
<Dave2> I guess it's some interaction between xchat and his proxy
<gnomefreak> you banned mez?
<Dave2> he's being very flappy.
<jdong> just until his client fixes itself :)
<gnomefreak> what joins/parts?
<Dave2> it keeps flooding off and rejoining.
<jdong> I think gnomefreak is being rhetorical :)
<jdong> in that his client probably redirects them to another window
<jdong> wait was I just captain obvious?
 * jdong puts on his dunce cap again
<jdong> random question of the day, how does kicking/banning immunity work on Freenode? Is it possessed only by special entities like ChanServ or do staffers have it too?
<tomaw> jdong: some staff have it.  it's umode +m and prevents most people from kicking them
<crdlb> I'm pretty sure it's only services that are unkickable
<crdlb> oh nm :)
<jdong> tomaw: ah, cool, thanks :)
<tomaw> jdong: note that one umode for kick/deop immunity and another that is called godmode, which allows you to send through bans (and other stuff)
<Tm_T> mez has evil autojoin
<tomaw> jdong: also, few staff have it and we only enable it when needed
<jdong> ah :)
<crdlb> are you planning on kicking a staffer? :)
<Tm_T> I am
<jdong> Tm_T: maybe I'm mistaken but I'm pretty sure chanserv.py has autorejoin, and auto-chanserv-unban
<jdong> crdlb: nah, just my curiousity
<Tm_T> jdong: sounds evil
<crdlb> it is
<crdlb> auto-chanserv-unban is really cool though
<jdong> Tm_T: maybe I'm wrong and S.eveas will kill me for slandering his work ;-)
<crdlb> although autoreconnect on quit is unrelated to that :)
<jdong> Tm_T: yeah I made the mistake of giving someone I hang out with a copy of chanserv.py....
<jdong> then tried to kick him in all the ways I knew of from a channel he had access to.
<jdong> didn't work out so well :)
<jdong> the GPL needs a "you're too much of a PITA to use this software" clause :)
<elkbuntu> jdong, you remove them from the ops list
<elkbuntu> s/ops/access/
<jdong> elkbuntu: I was still a young IRC newb at that time
<elkbuntu> heh
<jdong> only slightly better since then ;-)
<tonyyarusso> I wish there was a version of the GPL that let you link to it online instead of having to provide a full copy of the text
<tonyyarusso> It's silly to license a 20-line script under a license hundreds of lines long
 * tonyyarusso was going to put it on a school assignment, but realized it would be silly
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, you mean cc-esque?
<crdlb> you can't just put the gpl header on it?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: maybe?  Not a lot of experience with those either yet
<jdong> the GPL header is still gigantic
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: nope
<crdlb> that's silly :/
<tonyyarusso> I want to have the same terms as the GPL, but be able to say something like "Licensed under the GPL, available from http://fsf.org/gpl" or wahtever
<crdlb> just put it in the public domain :)
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: such a licence won't work in some countries
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, http://creativecommons.org/license/
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: ?
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: plus, the lawyers can claim the license was reading "500 Server error" when they went to check it ;)
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: then they can't use it until it's fixed, duh
<crdlb> TheSheep: haha
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: why does that thing only output HTML and not just text...
<tonyyarusso> (And where'd the puzzle chooser go?)
<tonyyarusso> ah, found it - http://labs.creativecommons.org/freedomslicense/
<ubotu> Kl4m_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> Danalon called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Amaranth> um
<Amaranth> the guy controlling that bot is in ##mrmonday
<Amaranth> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Amaranth> I think maybe ##MCGW has something to do with it too
<pipelineaudio> is there a way to change the port in chatzilla?
<pipelineaudio> chat.freenode.net:8001
<gnomefreak> jdong: your not a motu are you?
<tonyyarusso> s/your/you\'re/
<jdong> gnomefreak: I just applied on Thursday and am anxiously awaiting decision :)
<Amaranth> eww
<Amaranth> I have to find someone new to hang out, jdong has invaded
<Amaranth> err, somewhere
<jdong> haha :)
 * gnomefreak still scared to apply but thats for a day when i feel confident asac will back me
<gnomefreak> since noone touches my builds i upload to revu due to it being moz code and i guess its time that worries them or what not
<jdong> gnomefreak: complexity too.... yeah I feel you on working on things that others do not like to touch
<jdong> gnomefreak: i.e. my Azureus work and my xserver-xgl work were the most difficult to get attention/sponsorship
<Hobbsee> jdong: surely we won't give you MOTU
<Hobbsee> we want non-crack filled repos.
<jdong> Hobbsee: eerie how you say that :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<jdong> Hobbsee: I was just drafting a spec on a Ubuntu volatile repo :D
<Hobbsee> haha :)
<jdong> gutsy-wimpy-backports would be my ideal pocket name ;-)
 * gnomefreak heads to bed i can finish burning cds tomorrow
<Hobbsee> jdong: heh
<dgimse> alright i changed irc clients i wish to be tested
<dgimse> and followed the instructions on the web page
<dgimse> never mind i'll just use the forum
<jdong> score 1 for jdong :)
<tonyyarusso> dgimse: you're welcome to stay, you just haven't fixed the problem yet
<dgimse> i can't unless i update my firmware on my router
<dgimse> i followed the instructions to the t with x chat
<tonyyarusso> port 8001 didn't work?
<dgimse> nope
<tonyyarusso> odd
<tonyyarusso> may need to restart your client or something
<crdlb> are you sure you changed it for the right network?
<dgimse> think youre right about restarting the client i don't think i did that
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: My application for MOTU explicitly mentioned getting more crack in the repo
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yeah, but your crack and jdong's are different.
<dgimse> alright ready for another shot
<jdong> tonyyarusso: do the instructions for switching port clearly state to restart the client?
<dgimse> when i read them they do
<tonyyarusso> jdong: no idea
<tonyyarusso> :(
<jdong> :(
 * crdlb bets he changed "Ubuntu servers" instead of "freenode" or the reverse
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<jdong> we shoudl just give em an iptables DNAT rule to redirect outbound 6667 to 8001 :D
 * jdong waits Hobbsee to scream crack :D
<Hobbsee> haha
<crdlb> dgimse: did you change the port for both network entries?
<crdlb> (FreeNode, and Ubuntu Servers)
<dgimse> both network entries?
<dgimse> no
<dgimse> i'll try that
<crdlb> I'm not sure which one you're using, so change both :)
<dgimse> i'll have to reread the directions later because the settings are not saving to the chat app
<dgimse> so i will try again thx guys cyas
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (Littlechild)
<jdong> what's our policy on people who join in clone pairs?
<jdong> 00:37 -!- noobuntu [n=adsfadsf@208-117-11-160.block5.gvtc.com] has quit  ["Ex-Chat"]
<jdong> 00:37 -!- linux_user400354 [n=adsfadsf@208-117-11-160.block5.gvtc.com] has quit  ["Ex-Chat"]
<jdong> that used to be the guy with the offensive racist term in his realname btw
<elkbuntu> jdong, depends if the clone is to circumvent a ban
<jdong> elkbuntu: no, he never talks in the channel, just odd that he always joins in a pair
<elkbuntu> jdong, i used to connect from multiple machines before i had my laptop when i'd swap between systems via kvm
<jdong> interesting
<jdong> I guess the fact that this user hasn't had a good track record over at the forums makes me wary that he idles in #ubuntuforums without saying a word too :-/
<jdong> oh well I guess if he doesn't talk there's no harm done
<elkbuntu> jdong, feel free to watch him like a hawk
<jdong> amen :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: i have 2 connections.
<Hobbsee> there are legit reasons for it
<jdong> Hobbsee: indeed there are, but it's odd when his two connections are obviously through the same client
<jdong> as they always join and quit at the exact same time
<Hobbsee> true
<Amaranth> So, uh
<Amaranth> The guy running the repeat bot is in ##mrmonday and has a couple bots
<Amaranth> That channel doesn't look very...good
<elkbuntu> mrmonday seems a familiar nick
<jdong> elkbuntu: mrmonday does the circleoffriends newsletter thing
<jdong> or whatever it's called
<jdong> fullcircle
<elkbuntu> aha
<jdong> he seems like a sensible guy from my interactions with him
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, where's the bot/what's it's nick?
<Amaranth> hours ago
<Amaranth> Danalon
<elkbuntu> ah ok
<Amaranth> AerialX controls it and a few others
<elkbuntu> i assume they've been spoken to?
<Amaranth> No, actualy
<Amaranth> +l
<Amaranth> I expected staff to check it out :P
<Amaranth> When I called them
<Amaranth> He had 3 bots and two of them where in ubuntu-related channels
<elkbuntu> when nalioth isnt /away any longer, maybe he's around?
<Amaranth> I guess he got nervous when I joined because he made them all quit
<elkbuntu> s/when/well/
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, that definately implies knowledge of wrongdoing
<Amaranth> one of them repeated something in ##mrmonday that was obviously from an ubuntu channel and he says 'STUF' and makes it quit right away
<nalioth> away?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, you're not set away with /away, so i figured you are around to read up to what Amaranth said
<nalioth> elkbuntu: i'm in the channel in question
<ubotu> Evanlec called the ops in #ubuntu (kaddy)
<gdubzguru> plz test my system to allow me into #ubuntu
<ompaul> gdubzguru, ? were you in #ubuntu-read-topic?
<gdubzguru> yes
<ompaul> ahh okay
<ompaul> let me test
<ompaul> it looks okay
<ompaul> give me a moment to unban you
<ompaul> you may enter #ubuntu - connect to 8001 if you change location / client etc
<ompaul> thanks
<gdubzguru> thx
<Mez> can i get an unban in -motu and -devel
<jdong> haha
<jdong> Mez: have you read the guidelines and accept the CoC?
<Mez> I have no idea what happened
<jdong> *ducks*
<Mez> apparenntly I was repeatedly cycling
<jdong> yeah, you were
<Mez> anyone got logs?
<Mez> apparently I was excess flooding too
<Mez> all I gots here is
<Mez> * You have been kicked from #ubuntu-ops by -bip (Server disconnected, reconnecting)
<Mez> you have no idea how many channels I was getting messages in
<Mez> loooks like there weas an attack i got caught up in as exploitable
<Mez> for some reason I was doing a /who on every person in every channel I'm in
<jdong> Mez: you were excess flooding and rejoining once every like 30 seconds
<nalioth> Mez: what client?
<Mez> nalioth, I use xchat but connect through bip
<nalioth> xchat is bad about /who 
<Mez> It seems like it started on the mass ctcp version
<Mez> but I dunno how I was doing a /who on everyone
<nalioth> xchat is bad for that
<Mez> yeah, but i didnt nitate the command...
<nalioth> no, you don't have to
<nalioth> for some reason xchat will go into that behaviour sometimes
 * Mez sighs
<Mez> wh it happened over the cycle of the connections though
 * Mez sighs
<Mez> looks like the whole ctcp version thing
<ompaul> change your login port
<ompaul> or router
<nalioth> or client
<Mez> ompaul, for a thousand users sendnig me a CTCP login ? and me responding?
<Mez> and I connect on the correct port
<Mez> and through my server - so I cant change the router
<Mez> and my client - why should I change my client - I dont see any decent alternatives to xchat
<ompaul> Mez, they love you ;-) 
<Mez> now, can smeone remove the bans in -motu and -devel
<Mez> ompaul, who lvoes me?
<Mez> this is the first such issue
<ompaul> those people sending you ctcp stuff
<Mez> It was a fecking network attack
<Mez> check your logs
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/JmCP4k37.html
<Mez> so, nalioth any chance of lifting the bans?
<nalioth> Mez: try that
<Mez> thanks
 * Mez gives nalioth a cookie
<Mez> I've also made xchat not reply to CTCP version
<Mez> hmmles..
<Mez> It also might have been something triggered from work, as I left my PC connected there I think
<Mez> just an FYI: I;m restarting bip
<Mez> excess flood ?
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> 04:04 -!- Mez [n=mez@ubuntu/member/mez] has quit [Excess Flood]
<Mez> excess flood ??
<Mez> (aka was that last quit an excess flood quit
<Mez> I think I know what was going on
<Mez> I got flooded off by the CTCP versions and then cause 2 clients were coming at once
<Mez> they were all sending the "rejoin channel" "do unban" etc etc at the same tmie
<jdong> yes, that log entry was from your last quit, and it said excess flood
<Mez> yeah, as I just gave an explanatino
<jdong> ok :)
 * Mez removes the server bans
<ubotu> In ubotu, ardchoille said: ubotu sambabug is If you're still getting errors related to samba, please update your sources and your system.
<elkbuntu> i havent a clue who he is, but that line made me chortle
<Tm_T> ?
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, -offtopic
<ubotu> IdleOne_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> come on
<tomaw> +q'd passionboy in #ubuntu since noone seemed around
<Tm_T> tomaw: just kick him
<elkbuntu> dealt with
<Tm_T> thank you sir
<elkbuntu> tomaw, anything disgusting like that, you're welcome to remove :)
<tomaw> Ah, I just tend to shut people up if I'm using freenode staff status to do it, and only if it's going on for a while after people call for help
<elkbuntu> tomaw, well for future reference, we're happy for staff to use necessary force. last thing we want is someone like that taking it to PM of random people in the channel :)
<tomaw> okay :)
<Tm_T> tomaw: and thank you :)
<tomaw> np
<elkbuntu> tomaw, most ubuntu channels, or at least the ones the council has power over, have /freenode/staff* in the access list, kinda like permission to do what is necessary
<tomaw> elkbuntu: freenode mostly uses that as a guide to tell us that you're happy with us helping out in the channel when there's no local ops around to deal with things or you're experiencing a large attack.  Most of the time we don't get involved in normal channel operator tasks because it would be too difficult for us to keep up with the other ops of all of the channels and we might doing things the other ops didn't want to without realising it.
<tomaw> But yeah, I'll try to remember to clean out the trouble if I quiet them :)
<PriceChild> Woo scored again
<spinchange> [freenode-info]
<spinchange> can I get tested?
<spinchange> nickserv Spinchange 
<spinchange> im looking to get "tested" i had someone do a DCCExploit on me
<spinchange> hello?
<PriceChild> spinchange, hey
<LjL> done
<spinchange> Hey there
<spinchange> Thanks!! :)
<LjL> you're welcome, you can join now
<spinchange> Thanks guys, Im an IRC noob, so I didn't know if the room was quiet or If I was still logged out, etc
<spinchange> Ty again LjL
<thunderstruck> anyone have link for free windows xchat, the one i had ran out of 30 day eval and they want 20 bucks :(
<elkbuntu> thunderstruck, google for 'silverex xchat'
<thunderstruck> ty elkbuntu i just hope its compiled with python
<thunderstruck> i was there but didnt see anything saying it had python support
<elkbuntu> thunderstruck, it appears to be in there according to the changelog.  http://www.xchat.org/changelog.txt
<spinchange> is it possible that my Nick could've been hijacked as part of DCCExploit that happened while in the Ubuntu-Help channel?
<elkbuntu>   2.8.4 - 01/Jul/2007 <snip> * Python: Added a xchat.strip method for stripping IRC attributes and mIRC color codes.
<thunderstruck> ty i must have missed that before
<elkbuntu> thunderstruck, worst case scenario, you download, install it, and it doesnt work, btu it's worth a try :)
<thunderstruck> true
<spinchange> sorry if this is OT, but after getting DCCE'd from an Ubuntu channel, Freenode now says my Nick belongs to someone else(?) Using the IDENTIFY command doesn't work also (password incorrect)
<PriceChild> spinchange, nope.
<PriceChild> spinchange, your nick was on the receiving end....
<PriceChild> spinchange, you were affected by some nasty person... and now we've fixed the vulnerability you had.
<PriceChild> about the password not working... did you set an email?#
<spinchange> thanks. Im just trying to figure out why I can't identify myself to freednode. apologies for my IRC noobism
<PriceChild> if you set an email, type "/stats p" and msg a staffer listed on that
<PriceChild> if you haven't... I guess its probably "tough", although you are from the same ip as the identified user was last seen from so they might take that into account :)
<spinchange> Thanks a bunch, PriceChild. Is "/stats p" a channel or a command?
<PriceChild> its a command
<spinchange> "/stats p"
<PriceChild> without the "s
<spinchange> nothing seems to happen
<PriceChild> check the server window
<Cha0sAC> can i be tested?
<PriceChild> Cha0sAC, you may rejoin #ubuntu
<Cha0sAC> thanks
<ThunderStruck> this really sucks
<elkbuntu> ThunderStruck, no python? :(
<ThunderStruck> no and i cant find a py plugin
<elkbuntu> ThunderStruck, check this page http://www.larces.uece.br/~sergio/?page=xchat
<elkbuntu> fine, back to bed with me then. if he returns, repeat the link to him
<Midtronic> can I get tested for this dcc exploit and unbanned?
<PriceChild> You got half your wish.
<PriceChild> Did we have an attack today?
<ThunderStruck> elkbuntu, if you use the build from http://www.larces.uece.br/~sergio/?page=xchat and install the plugin it works great
<ThunderStruck> seems that the other build was buggy with perl module anyway
<ThunderStruck> ah damn typos
<Twintop> Hello. I believe I have fixed my DCC Exploit on my IRC Client. Is there anything else that I need to change to get unblocked? :)
<PriceChild> Twintop, You may rejoin #ubuntu
<Twintop> Thank you very much, PriceChild. :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-10
<Dave2> \a
 * Dave2 stabs backspace for being above enter...
<nalioth> better to stab those long fingers, no?
 * nalioth runs
 * Dave2 has short fingers
<Dave2> (to go with the short everything else)
 * Dave2 tries to sleep ahead of relatively early start
 * Myrtti grumbles at linux kernel and UBUNTU RECURSIONS
<Myrtti> dear Linux. I hate you. Your friend, Miia.
<Myrtti> so now I've got in my hands a laptop which doesn't have working wifi whatsoever.
<Myrtti> YAY!
 * Myrtti headwalls
<bazhang> I want what I want, devil take the facts
<ONX> DCC SEND AFFDGADFDHDFHADHGAGFHJAGDHJGDAHa
<ONX> fuckballs, nobody's connection dies.
<jrib> genius
<bazhang> wonder why he is banned..
<Flannel> Hes forwarded here, thatcan probably be removed
<bazhang> bet that is holymoo
<jrib> is he forwarded because of his hostname or his wonderfull ident?
<Flannel> oh wait, not him specifically.
<Flannel> @bansearch onx
<ubottu> Match: *!*fuck*@*!#ubuntu-ops by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jun 28 2008 07:30:23 (ID: 4973)
<ubottu> Match: *!*fuck*@*!#ubuntu-ops by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu on Apr 18 2008 18:46:25 (ID: 4878)
<ubottu> Match: *!*fuck*@*!#ubuntu-ops by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu on Apr 18 2008 18:46:25 (ID: 4844)
<bazhang> or el_gat0_xd
<Flannel> So, can't really be removed, since theyre boilerplate ones
<ubottu> In ubottu, dataflow said: well done...this is exactly what i need
<jrib> heh
<nalioth> he's caught a k-train
<nalioth> and i don't think it's holycow
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, notriddle said: !gpm is a daemon that captures mouse events when the system console is active, and delivers events to applications through a library.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, notriddle said: !kdm is the KDE Display Manager. It manages a collection of X servers on local or remove machines.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, notriddle said: !gdm is the GNOME Display Manager. It manages a collection of X servers on local or remove machines.
<ubottu> In ubottu, notriddle said: kubuntu-restricted-extras is <alias> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> In ubottu, notriddle said: xubuntu-restricted-extras is <alias> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-np, GNuBOi said: ubottu, where is ubuntu release party
<Flannel> ubottu: tell WPPWAH about away
<nalioth> if i have a directory full of images, how can i generate an html page that contains the image and the written link to it?
<Flannel> written link?
<nalioth> i want the image and next to it the absolute line   [image shows up here]  http://mywebsite/images/image.jpg
<Flannel> And then the next ones are below it?
<nalioth> yes
<Flannel> Theres a few ways you could do it.  <img src="image.jpg"> <a href="image.jpg">image.jpg</a><br>  or <li><img> <a></a></li>
<Flannel> The latter is probably the "cleanest"
<nalioth> probably throw in some <br>s
<nalioth> Flannel: guess i should have made myself more clear
<nalioth> i've got 1700+ images
<nalioth> is there a scripted way to do what i'm asking?
<Flannel> right, generate a script to get the file list, and plug them in for image.jpg
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> uh, find yadda yadda tee -a "html with $i"
<Flannel> whatever that mumbo jumbo is
<Flannel> Or you want to do it in like php?
 * nalioth doesn't speak mumbp jumbo
<Flannel> or some other serverside language (where it generates the list each time?)
<nalioth> doesn't make a flip to me
<Flannel> nalioth: Just looking for a simple gallery?  Check out Scry (on sourceforge)
<nalioth> no, not a gallery
<nalioth> i need it in [imgage goes here] absolute-link-to-image
<Flannel> right.  Eh, Just homebrew something.  Do you not do any serverside languages?
<nalioth> i am doing well to write simple html
<Flannel> No, no, nothing wrong with that.  I just would've tried to write it in something you were already familiar with.
<jdong> for i in *.jpg; do echo "<a href=$i>$i</a>" >> index.html; done
<jdong> will that work?
 * nalioth blinks
<jdong> oh you want the image too.
<jdong> add an <img src=$i></img> in there too :)
<Flannel> with quotes!
<Flannel> src='$i' href='$i'
<jdong> insert <br> where helpful
<jdong> wow this is really a batteries-not-included script. sorry about that :D
<nalioth> y'all have lost me
<Flannel> for i in *.jpg; do echo "<li><img src='$i'> <a href='$i'>$i</a></li>" >> index.html; done
<jdong> nalioth: if you run a loop like this in bash, it'll run the echo command once for each *.jpg file you have in the current directory, where $i gets replaced by the filename
<jdong> and all those get appended into an index.html file
<nalioth> no forkbombs?  :P
<Flannel> And then you just need to prepend and append the proper html goodies
<Tm_T> $i might need {} around it
<jdong> lol no forkbombs, this is all safe code :)
<jdong> Flannel's version will likely work the best
<jdong> that should write the labor-intensive repetitive HTML for you.
<nalioth> it only made one line
<jdong> what extension are the files?
<jdong> you might need in *.jpg *.JPG
<nalioth> i've gove over 50 .jpg files there
<nalioth> got, even
<nalioth> thanks, y'all
<jdong> are they capital JPG or lowercase?
<nalioth> i'll just do 10 at a time for a few days
 * nalioth knows the diff tween .jpg and .JPG
<nalioth> but thanks
<jdong> sorry it didn't work :)
<Myrtti> nalioth: "flickr"
<Myrtti> there is no word for expressing the full crispness and the edge of this feeling I feel for xfce4-terminal
<Tm_T> Myrtti: crippled?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: that would be quite close
<Myrtti> I was thinking of along the lines of "sticking wood splinters under my nails" as one metaphore
<Myrtti> this apt-p2p is a nice idea, but I hate that I'm getting a *LOT* of E: Failed to fetch http://localhost:9977/fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/j/java-common/default-jre-headless_1.6-30ubuntu3_amd64.deb: 500 Internal Server Error's
<bazhang> south_korea
<ikonia> what about him ?
<ikonia> I'm going to start removing/banning bullguard4 if he can't get with the program, he's had 1000's of warnings and a few wartning kicks but he still treats it like generic linux help
<bazhang> south_korea does not seem to be able to draw the line between support and chat
<ikonia> bazhang I know
<bazhang> bullgard wants to translate the entirety of linux seemingly
<bazhang> but that is offtopic in #ubuntu
<bullgard4> bazhang: Please explain your suggestion.
<bazhang> bullgard4, you are asking too many offtopic questions in #ubuntu
<bazhang> bullgard4, it is a very busy channel and I have witnessed you just today arguing with people when you do not get the answer you want.
<bazhang> bullgard4, that is both offtopic and against the code of conduct for #ubuntu channels
<bazhang> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia> bullgard4 you know the situation - you know it's ubuntu support only
<ikonia> bullgard4: you've been asked MANY times to deal with only ubuntu support in #ubuntu, you've been removed from the channel a few times for being offtopic but it's always the same, I see you ask in ##linux you don't get a response so you ask here
<ikonia> bullgard4: do you understand the topic of the #ubuntu channel clearly ?
<bullgard4> bazhang: Because I am asking for the meaning of the processor flags you are telling me that I am arguing with people when I do not get the answer I want?  I reject this argument. I have not argued when I have asked for the meaning of processor flags. 
<ikonia> bullgard4 you know that is offtopic yes/no
<ikonia> bullgard4: after all the conversations people have had with you about being offtopic - do you think asking for documentation about processor flags is on or offtopic ?
<bazhang> bullgard4, you said earlier today to someone:"that is of no use to me"
<bullgard4> bazhang: When speaking about processor flags?
<bazhang> bullgard4, not only that occasion; on many occasions you have argued with others.
<ikonia> bullgard4: after all the conversations people have had with you about being offtopic - do you think asking for documentation about processor flags is on or offtopic ?
<bazhang> bullgard4, but that is a moot point; you are offtopic and continue to be so in #ubuntu .
<ikonia> bullgard4: do you understand the topic of #ubuntu - I'm asking you publicly and clearly now for the record
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's importnat you respond please. Do you understand the topic for the #ubuntu channel 
<bullgard4> ikonia:  Topic for #ubuntu: Official Ubuntu Support Channel. I have asked question that relate to my Ubuntu problems.
<ikonia> bullgard4 you have asked questions that are on topic in the past, no question, but you ask MANY more offtopic questions
<ikonia> bullgard4: you understand you need to stop asking the offtopic random/generic linux questions ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: when you've digested that I'd really appriciate a yes/no response, but take you time so you fully understand what I'm asking
<bullgard4> ikonia: My questions in the channel #ubuntu have been and are related to my usage of the Ubuntu operating system. 
<Myrtti> meh. I don't like what's going on at -ot at all
<bazhang> icesword is up to his usual
<Pici> So, How was everyone's weekend?
<Myrtti> I barely got out of bed...
<Myrtti> :-D
<Pici> The most constructive thing I did was put up a Pink Floyd poster.
<elkbuntu> i went to my favourite cafe for pudding.
<Myrtti> I'm getting bad wibes at -ot
<bazhang> yup
<bazhang> south_korea
<Myrtti> also tool_
<bazhang> he was a pain in #ubuntu until we got him to join there
<bazhang> seems not to have changed for the better
<ikonia> bullgard4: apologies for the slow response, I had to go with a meeting, I'll summerise for you so we can end this, yes you have asked questions about ubuntu, no argument, but you persisantly ask questions that are nothing to do with ubuntu - eg: your request for "where to find documentation about the processor flags and what they mean" - and you have been warned about this many times.
<bullgard4> ikonia: The kernel is an inherent part of Ubuntu. You cannot think of Ubuntu without the kernel. To divide a line is arbitrary. I may be useful for practical reasons. But to punish Ubuntu people who ask questions about the functioning of the kernel in relation to better usage of Ubuntu adds to frustrating Ubuntu people.
<bullgard4> It
<elkbuntu> bullgard4, we are not here to support the kernel. #ubuntu is for ubuntu-specific stuff. kernel processor flags are not ubuntu-specific.
<bullgard4> elkbuntu: I agree.
<ikonia> bullgard4 so your agreeeing your asking off topic questions
<elkbuntu> bullgard4, then why are we having this discussion? what about your questions have been ubuntu-specific?
<bullgard4> elkbuntu: It is said that a special processor flag indicates if a 32- or a 64- bit version of Ubuntu is to be installed. Why should I not ask for such a flag's meaning?
<ikonia> bullgard4 those flags are nothing to do with ubuntu
<elkbuntu> more to the point, if you haven't done a google for, i dont know, 'linux processor flags documentation', then you're probably not going to get far with it anyway. if you're playing kernel hacker, you need to be self-sufficient.
<bullgard4> I still believe that a certain x86 processor family flag indicates if this processor is suitable for an Ubuntu 64 bit version or not. But I cannot verify this in this moment.
<elkbuntu> LjjjL, so apparantly my issue with the wifi was that the bios had disabled it (and the camera)
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: on the eee?
<elkbuntu> LjjjL, yes.
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: don't you have eee-control installed?
<elkbuntu> never heard of this.
<elkbuntu> LjjjL, is it in default repos?
<LjjjL> elkbuntu, no it isn't, it's written by someone who hangs around in #eeepc, but it's available as a .deb and IMHO it's pretty well behaved
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/
<elkbuntu> LjjjL, how does it differ to eee-applet (which i just found in the repos)
<elkbuntu> looks much the same
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: well, one thing that certainly differs is that eee-applet isn't available in Hardy, which i use
<elkbuntu> ah
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: but aside from that i guess you should ask the author of either
<elkbuntu> i upgraded to intrepid, and i'll take something in universe over non-repo stuff any day
<elkbuntu> i actually reinstalled intrepid, but meh
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: eee-control's author is "zgreg" on freenode
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: one nice thing in eee-control (but eee-applet might have the same) is that it switch to and from powersave mode when you plug and unplug mains, much like xandros
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: i'm actually changing my mind over whether or not to install intrepid about every 10 minutes... ;)
<elkbuntu> heh
<LjjjL> i'd ask you how it's faring for you but comparing a 701 with a 901 probably doesn't make too much sense
<elkbuntu> my only issue is that stupification of the entire quit interface, and the fact that my mother cannot seem to burn a usable disc.
<LjjjL> also, Hardy has two things that Intrepid lacks: KDE 3 (which i'm currently not using, but i'd hate to not have its programs available) and firefox-2, as firefox-3.0 is for some reason incredibly slow
<elkbuntu> anyway, i'm off to bed
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: what'd they do to quit?
<elkbuntu> LjL, integrated the panel quit button thing with pidgin, and put a 60second timer on the quit/restart/whatever_else dialog.
<elkbuntu> anyway, bed for real.
<LjjjL> night
<LjjjL> (integrating the quit button with... pidgin?! sounds pretty scary)
<ikonia> bullgard4 I think this is going nowhere now - the bottom line is 1.) you've been ask multiple times to remain on topic 2.) you've been unable to do this, I'd like you to stop - hence why I'm asking you publicly to think about what you ask is this ubuntu questions (great ask it) if this is a generic linux question (don't ask it) I'm sorry to have to paint it out so black and white but it seems the only way as your not getting it any other way
<bullgard4> ikonia: In my practice often questions arise that are not so simply to put into one or the other of the two categories. I will try to make a sharper distinction though. 
<ikonia> bullgard4 your thought on it would really be appriciated as you really seem to struggle more than most to seperate them, I appriciate your effort though 
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you.
<ikonia> bullgard4: genuinly - thank you
<Pici> ikonia: /me blinks
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> ikonia: #freenode 
 * ikonia offers pici eyewash
<ikonia> I don't know him ????
<Pici> Weird.
<Pici> Probably best to ignore then.
<ikonia> I've never even seen that nick
<ikonia> don't recognise the ident
<ikonia> I'll ignore it, 
<ikonia> Pici: well spotted though 
<ikonia> @bansearch klope
<ubottu> No matches found for klope!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> @bansearch kloppe
<ubottu> No matches found for kloppe!*@* in any channel
<genii> Myrtti: Yes, it's me. Moin
<Myrtti> moin
<Myrtti> LjL: you really need to start inventing more original nicknames
<Myrtti> LjL: like "&KLSADURTY#¤%/
<LjL> Myrtti: i don't invent them, muh invents them!
<LjL> i have bip installed (but i've not yet switched to it)
<LjL> muh runs in a crontab, bip starts from init.d
<LjL> so bip gets the LjL nickname first
<Dave2> ...does your client deliberately try to make nicks which make me start to reach for easykline?
<ikonia> ljl is a troll
<LjL> Dave2: yes, yes i understand. it's not my client, it's the bouncer, and you know what the historical genesis of irc bouncers is about...
<LjL> it tries LjL but it's taken by bip, then LjL-Temp but it's taken by the client, then a pseudo-random nickname that looks like a k-line ready to be issued
<Seeker`> hmm, k-lines-r-us?
<ikonia> hey Seeker` 
<Seeker`> heya
<Seeker`> how be?
<ikonia> good, you ?
<Seeker`> not bad
<Seeker`> got a job
<ikonia> cool where and what
<Seeker`> kings langley, doing architecture / algorithms work for a company that does graphics chips
<ikonia> that sounds interesting
<Seeker`> I hope it is :)
<ikonia> when do you start ?
<Seeker`> 1st december
<ikonia> #congratulations
<Seeker`> ikonia: thanks
<bazhang> have to reboot when trying to connect to wifi hotspot?
<bazhang> never heard of that one before
<genii> bazhang: They likely don't know of dhclient
<bazhang> genii, wos' story just does not add up
<bazhang> he claims that the AP is his, then mention he does not know if they are encrypted or not
<genii> bazhang: I haven't been paying too much attention there, lemme check scroll
<ikonia> bazhang: he is a little suspicious, but I think there is also a language barrier to get across
<bazhang> ikonia, could well be
<genii> I think he's actually just more confused than anything
<bazhang> or miscommunicating
<genii> Yup
<bazhang> its the confused one
 * Myrtti grunts
<Myrtti> http://jaiku.com/channel/ubuntu/presence/48613124
<genii> Too many ppl do that sudo <gui-app-name-here>
<Myrtti> reeeheeehheeeaally
<Myrtti> genii: I feel old, grumpy, tired and too Ubuntuish.
<bazhang> I think he is trying to connect via ethernet and wifi at the same time.
<bazhang> ie the neighbor's wifi
<genii> Probably, yeah
<bazhang> which can be done
<Myrtti> who what where
<bazhang> wos1 in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> oh.
<bazhang> way too many discrepencies in his story by now
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> Columbo
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> should tell him about load balancing
<bazhang> but that would be wrong 
<bazhang> ie leeching others wifi
<genii> "Just the facts ma'am..... Aaah... I have just a few more questions... sorry to be a bother" <puffs cigar>
<bazhang> hahaha
<bazhang> that was a classic show
<Myrtti> argh. I've got someone from Bristol that wants to befriend me in Facebook, but I have no idea whatsoever who he is.
<ikonia> bristol
<bazhang> argh Facebook
<bazhang> there fixed
<Myrtti> what where
 * Seeker` goes to find Myrtti on facebook
<ikonia> she has pictures of hamsters
<ikonia> I've seen them on jussi's 
<Pici> guinea pigs?
<Myrtti> GUINEA PIGS
 * ikonia </troll>
 * Myrtti slaps ikonia with a biodegradable bag full of wet soggy woodchips
<genii> I think jussi01's ones are of a hedgehog
<ikonia> yeah he does have a cool hedgehog
<Myrtti> genii, ikonia: http://myrtti.fi/temp/siili-ja-marsut.mp4 yupyup
<ikonia> downloading
<Pici> yip yip yip
<Myrtti> (I should really encode that with the permission of jussi01, that's his video)
<genii> I like the domain. I tried to get genii.ca before but it's gone already
<ikonia> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> genii: I'll tell the Jackass of Relationships and Nerdom thanks ;-)
<Myrtti> (I didn't register that nor pay for the three years myself a year ago)
<genii> Heh
<Myrtti> it was a lovely gift though
<genii> unfortunately coffeegenii.ca was also taken.(it's a brand of coffee maker)
 * Seeker` found Myrtti on facebook
 * Myrtti chuckles
<PriceChild> stalker
<bazhang> does gord have an alternate nick of drog? in -ot
<Myrtti> I'm surprised I've not really been facebook stalked that much
 * ikonia watches pricechild from two holes in a news paper
<genii> bazhang: I'm pretty sure, yeah
<Dave2> .wi n33
<Myrtti> .fa il
<Dave2> undeed L(
<Dave2> ...
<Dave2> indeed :(
<bazhang> genii, they have very different isp's though
<Seeker`> bazhang: is he causing a problem?
<bazhang> Seeker`, drog was a bit earlier (not gord)
<bazhang> seem to recall someone mirroring his nick a week or so ago
<Seeker`> what was drog doing?
<bazhang> <trolling>
<Seeker`> serious trolling? or just being slightly annoying
<bazhang> somewhere in the middle
<bazhang> and the real gord does not seem to do that at all
<PriceChild> Meh, I never did get the gcf dance for ubuntustudio done.
<ikonia> PriceChild gcf ?
<Seeker`> group contact form
<ikonia> oh
<Seeker`> at a guess
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: !
<Tm_T> .
<Pici> ‽
<Tm_T> I hate when only return from screensaver/lock is restarting Xorg
<Nafallo> Tm_T: it often isn't.
<Nafallo> Tm_T: drop to a console, login and kill the screensaver.
<Tm_T> Nafallo: 1) no working console were available 2) no separate screensaver process
<Nafallo> that sounds weird.
<Tm_T> lovely isn't it
<Nafallo> no. just weird.
<Tm_T> no it's not
<Nafallo> how can you have a screensaver running without having a screensaver running?
<Tm_T> in stable and static desktop it would be weird
<Tm_T> Nafallo: plasma love, my love
<Nafallo> oh. scary stuff.
 * Nafallo hugs Ubuntu :)
 * Tm_T hugs her Ubuntu mug
<genii> Bah. When am I ever going to be able to purchase my Kubuntu mug. I've waited ever so long.
 * Myrtti hugs her pink Mymble's Daughter mug
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mymble%27s_Daughter ♥
<mneptok> Myrtti: you've read "Kotitonttu" yes?
<Myrtti> the poem?
<mneptok> Astrid Lindgren's book
<mneptok> http://www.amazon.com/Tomten-Astrid-Lindgren/dp/0698115910/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1226339874&sr=8-1
<mneptok> ("The Tomten" in English)
<Myrtti> can't say I have
<mneptok> you should. :)
<mneptok> that book along with the Moomins was a big thing in our home.
<Tm_T> kids...
<Myrtti> http://www.iittalahomeshopping.com/WebRoot/iittala/Shops/iittala/4741/4ECE/1085/3213/A4FA/5274/EB19/5366/Mymmeli_muki.jpg ♥ 
<Myrtti> D bought http://dy.fi/qmg for himself :-D
<Seeker`> moomins!
<ikonia> yeah mobile broadband on the train works !
<jrib> irc is sucking up too much time, I'm going to write a bot to replace me 
<Myrtti> sounds like a plan
<jrib> 2 weeks later... writing a bot to replace me is taking up too much time ...
<Myrtti> haha
<LjL> jrib: then write a bot to write a bot to replace you
<jrib> good idea, tell me in 2 weeks :)
<ikonia> jrib: just make an auto responded "speak to ljl, he knows how to do that" for every question
<ikonia> problem solved
<jrib> hahaha
<jrib> how can I break my computer?
<jrib> speak to LjL, he knows how to do that!
<genii> Drop it from a height
<jussi01> Myrtti: you can use that vid no probs anytime - CC by SA
<jussi01> Hello all
<genii> jussi01: Heya. Did the core go down for a bit?
<jussi01> genii: no idea, havent looked
<jussi01> genii: no, doesnt look like it..
<genii> Weird
<genii> jussi01: Because when I logged in today  the username went back to quassel251 or so
<jussi01> genii: hrm, that is weird
<jussi01> genii: you might have bumped the other one?
<genii> jussi01: Maybe it disconects on netsplits
<jussi01> genii: no, because it didnt disconnect for me.
<genii> Hm
<jussi01> genii: you didnt ghost the nick at all?
<Myrtti> jussi01: I need to find a decent video editing software then
<jussi01> !info kdenlive | Myrtti
<ubottu> myrtti: kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.svn20071228-0.0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 871 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<Myrtti> SHUT UP
<jussi01> !info openmovieeditor | Myrtti
<ubottu> myrtti: openmovieeditor (source: openmovieeditor): a simple non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20080102-2.1build1 (intrepid), package size 325 kB, installed size 856 kB
<jussi01> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<genii> jussi01: Apologies on lag, work required me. As far as I know the name did not ghost. 
 * genii sips
<stdin> watch \3TATUK in #u
<ubottu> ompaul called the ops in #ubuntu (trolling \3TATUK)
<stdin> oh-k-then
<stdin> jussi01: are you alive?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kyle said: !whisper flannel o interesting, as for what yous aid about the drivers. my friend is my go to guy about all this and he had to leave but he said they weren't already installed
<Seeker`> what?!
<jdong> ubottu: tell Seeker` that I think he is really special and cool
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jdong> *ducks*
<mneptok> ubottu: tell me about your childhood.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your childhood.
<mneptok> you and me both.
<mneptok> i think the mescaline baby formula was part of the problem
<Seeker`> ubottu: tell me about everything you know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jdong> ubottu: shhhhh lemme whisper in yo ear...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jdong> </awful hiphop reference>
<Seeker`> isn't the "awful" implied in the fact it is hiphop?
<jdong> yes.
<mneptok> well, the is Doctor Octagon
<mneptok> *there
<mneptok> http://www.musicsonglyrics.com/D/droctagonlyrics/droctagonearthpeoplelyrics.htm
<mneptok> I got cosmophonic, pressed a button, changed my face
<mneptok> You recognised, so what? I turned invisible
<mneptok> Made myself clear, reappeared to you visual
<mneptok> Disappear again, zapped like a android
<mneptok> Face the fact, I fly on planets every day
<mneptok> My nucleus friend, prepare, I return again
<mneptok> My 7XL is not yet invented
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, MTecknology said: !intrepid is <reply>Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<LjL> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<LjL> he's right.
<MTecknology> Just noticed the party room is gone
<LjL> i forgot
<LjL> !no intrepid is <reply> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<cxvxb> Hi, I was a bad boy in #ubuntu about a week ago and used an offensive nick. It won't happen again. Can I be unbanned?
<cxvxb> Sorry!
<LjL> moment
<LjL> cxvxb, it was hardly just a matter of using a bad nickname, to be fair
<cxvxb> well it won't happen again 
<cxvxb> if you unban me i mean
<LjL> !etiquette > cxvxb    (cxvxb, see the private message from ubotu )
<LjL> cxvxb: i'd like you to read the stuff in there, especially the guidelines and coc
<cxvxb> very well
<cxvxb> okay i've had a look
<cxvxb> LjL, and they are duly noted
<cxvxb> can i get out of time out now
<cxvxb> be back in a minute im doing package related stuff
<LjL> cxvxb: chew them for a couple more days, i'm really not comfortable with unbanning someone who, judging from what was said in both #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic, is unlikely to respect any of those guidelines
<cxvxb> yeah okay
<LjL> your promise to avoid doing such things in the future is noted, however i really can't help not finding it enough
<cxvxb> bye
<cxvxb> okay
<cxvxb> alright then i will check back. thanks for your time.
<LjL> bye
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops cxvxb This is "PipFAGGOT"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> @btlogin
<ikonia> the mighty mneptok 
<mneptok> i am?
<mneptok> i mean, besides the stench?
<ikonia> yes
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-11
<Myrtti> oh dear, is it that late AGAIN
<Pici> aparrently.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not  compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle  configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues  with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Pici> webmin
<Pici> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<jdong> ah, it was fun while it lasted though.
<Pici> pre-emptive ban on killb0t
<nalioth> good call
<mneptok> Pici: pre-emptive? he was pasting "Le Chason De Roland" (i think)
<mneptok> *Chanson
<mneptok> OK, it was "The Mountain Wreath"
<Pici> mneptok: Also set a ban in #ubuntu actually, its rare that we get a flooder in -ot that hasn't already tried in #u or is going to.
<Pici> Yeah, http://www.njegos.org/petrovics/wreath.htm#summit 
<mneptok> an equally anti-Islam polemic
<mneptok> *le sigh*
<Pici> And google actually made another hit for someone pasting the same thing in an irc channel...
<Pici> And I just noticed that it was from irclogs.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> it meets the profile for the 'large text spammer'
<Pici> ooh... 
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !unicode is <reply>Please stick with UTF-8. Unicode has no place on irc and especially not in nick complete.
<gnomefreak> when are we reopening #ubuntu+1 im already using it ;)
<ubottu> J-_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (m0niker)
<bazhang> someone should ban m0niker in -ot
<Flannel> +1
<Flannel> eh, +1/2
<bazhang> @bansearch ward1983
<ubottu> No matches found for ward1983!n=ward@91.178.110.99 in any channel
<bazhang> got to work, back later
<ikonia> laters
<Flannel> Poor Kinote, after that "ignore" comment he's being assaulted with suggestions.  I'll cut him some slack and let you all answer him ;)
<ikonia> I think his hardware is just failing
<Flannel> I agree
<Flannel> I imagine the optical drive that he's having failures with is the same bus as the harddrive he's having issues with.
<Flannel> probably same IDE cable
<ikonia> Flannel: concur
<ikonia> leejongwook was on #ubuntu yesterday as a different user - his behaviour is a bit odd he persistantly asks "where he is" but also seems to know
<Flannel> ikonia: the seemingly arbitrary "abc"s are interesting
<Flannel> oh
<ikonia> agreed
 * Flannel didn't get one in query though.
<ikonia> I did
<Flannel> He's learnign irssi, it could very well be that he's purely confused.
<Flannel> although, accidentally querying in irssi is... difficult
<ikonia> saying abc 10 times is not learning
<Flannel> no, I agree.
<elkbuntu> forward him to fixyourconnection or something, see if he figures it out :P
<ikonia> ahh now we are getting something
<Flannel> EF_Codd was... interestingly short lived in #u
<ikonia> morning all
<Flannel> Howdy ikonia 
 * elkbuntu pigs out on veggie kourma.
<ikonia> good to be off the train although it's an interesting chance to try out mobile broadbannd
<Flannel> elkbuntu: You're not supposed to eat the karma of vegetarians, its not nice.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, i'm considering going ovo-lacto-pescatarian at home. i eat meat most lunchtimes. it's too much to do it at home as well.
<elkbuntu> translation: (egg, dairy, fish)
 * Flannel hands elkbuntu a set of glasses.
<elkbuntu> even though i can probably get away without the pesca too, i loves my prawns, and fried rice isnt the same without.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, why?
<Flannel> elkbuntu: I said nothing about you not eating meat
<elkbuntu> ikonia, a good network can stay connected even on the train
<elkbuntu> Flannel, why the glasses though?
<Flannel> elkbuntu: So you can see without fuzziness?
<Flannel> not drinking glasses, eye glasses.
<elkbuntu> what fuzziness?
<Flannel> nothing.
<elkbuntu> i'm totally not following this...
<Flannel> elkbuntu: eating the *karma* of vegetarians, not being a vegetarian, and not eating korma either.
<Flannel> Its not really important though
<elkbuntu> good, because it seems i'm too tired to interpret
<elkbuntu> oh hold on, i think i get it. you thought i was thinking you were picking on me for not eating meat?
<elkbuntu> i wasnt, i was just ranting. i put all my major life decisions through the ops filter -- you didnt know?
<ikonia>  elkbuntu hence why it was interesting for me to try 
<elkbuntu> ikonia, the only place in sydney i know which is reliably sans-internet is the underground. and i only reguarly commute through about 1/3 of that, which is 2 stops. 
<ikonia> elkbuntu: well I did the london main commute route today and lost signal 2 times, which was quite good,
<elkbuntu> even telstra's coverage only reliably covers the platforms there, afaik.
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell MestariM about register
<ubottu> Error: I haven't seen MestariM, I'll let you do the telling.
<Myrtti> damnit
<elkbuntu> heh.
<ikonia> @bansearch kfc
<ubottu> No matches found for kfc!n=just4why@60.50.179.239 in any channel
<ikonia> Hmmm I know that nick for some reason
<Myrtti> I need to figure out how to do a group registration and I also need to think of what namespace...
<Myrtti> bah
<elkbuntu> hrm, apparantly 'sour sweaty BO smell' plus my deodorant/cheap_nasty_perfume_can_stuff smells like fruit yoghurt.
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: handy
<elkbuntu> so, i now smell like i've taken a bath in yoghurt.
<Myrtti> nomnomnom
 * Myrtti thinks of lemon yoghurt chocolate bar, drools
<elkbuntu> would probably not be quite so nom as yoghurt.
<elkbuntu> i is so full now. too much vegie curry
<elkbuntu> if you can actually call kourma 'curry'.
<elkbuntu> LjL, btw, i suspect it's probably that time in the lifecycle of any party where the passed out guests need to be carried outside.
 * Myrtti grunts
<ikonia> has tehre been any activity on the -irc mail list recently? 
<elkbuntu> not since paul's towel.
<ikonia> ok, that's my last mail too
<ikonia> just checking
<bazhang> Limcore is on notice.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, a real notice or the same type he always gets?
<bazhang> elkbuntu, next time will be a long ban; he entered the channel #ubuntu with something very inappropriate. I just missed it.
<ikonia> I'd have kicked and remoevd him for that
<ikonia> we've had a public "last warning in here" a while ago
<ikonia> I feel a need to enforce it with limcore as it's never going to change on his last last last last warning
<bazhang> If I had seen it in time I would have; I will gladly do so now.
<ikonia> no no, it's gone now
<ikonia> can't really do it retrospectivly now
<bazhang> if others present concur
<ikonia> but for my view - and I say it publicly so it's logged in this channel, limcore's behaviour should not be tollerated futher - and I'm half tempted to request a perm ban on him
<bazhang> several months at the very least imo
<ikonia> he's had that
<ikonia> it doesn't sink in
<elkbuntu> 15 mins before an op notices should never be a get out of jail free card for stuff as clearly and intentionally inappropriate as that.
<ikonia> screw it
<bazhang> okay
<ikonia> I've muted him and I'll ask him waht happened about the little chat I had with him (logged in BT for the record)
<ikonia> elkbuntu: thank you for that, I agree with you, but always feel too harsh enforcing it
<bazhang> I got distracted for a moment with the Palin 2012 spammer
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i get to pull rank in times like these, in a way :)
<ikonia> bazhang: I was grabbing lunch
<jussi01> hello all!
 * jussi01 thwacks ikonia...
<ikonia> morning sleepy
<bazhang> nice.
<jussi01> ikonia: is your phone on silent?
<bazhang> limcore is messaging vincent_
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> I put it on train
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> I went to bath for a bit, had a wander round :D
<ikonia> ahh cool
<jussi01> I had to steal your cord from the dell - the adapter didnt work :(
<ikonia> rats
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> as long as you don't leave with it as I don't have a spare 
<jussi01> when will you be back?
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> I wontr
<bazhang> have to grab dinner back in a bit
<ikonia> jussi01: looking like 3pm just waiting for green light from a meeting I'm in to be canceld then I'll leave
<jussi01> ok
<Hobbsee> Out of general curiousity, did the #kubuntu-kde4 --> #kubuntu switch work well?
<elkbuntu> not a clue
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> Hobbsee: it went perfectly
<Hobbsee> jussi01: \o/
<jussi01> there were one ot two little, "but I liked #kubuntu-kde4" complaints, but that happens with any change :)
<ikonia> change is bad !
<jussi01> hahhah
<ikonia> jussi01: what did you go to see ?
 * jussi01 bought a gobstopper the size of a cricket ball today...mind you, How it goes into anyones mouth is beyond me...
<jussi01> ikonia: wandered round the baths arean, had a coffee at boston tea party, went to the "humbug" shop, 
<ikonia> ahh
<elkbuntu> well, seems limcore isnt going to argue the point, so i'm off to bed.
<jussi01> nini
<ikonia> elkbuntu: he had a go at me in pm asking "why" but same old same old "why is getting laid rude" " ar eyou a christian republican or something" etc etc
<elkbuntu> in other words, completely ignoring the whole point.
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> so I walked away
<Hobbsee> heh heh heh.
<Hobbsee> I'm sure even christian republicans don't have a problem with people getting laid, either.  Especially their own.
<Hobbsee> crazy guy.  I wonder if he's going to start up in -bugs, and be given a holiday in there too.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: been quiet as a mouse, thats the thing that frustrates me, his last posts in -bugs where pretty reasonable and half through through
<Hobbsee> ikonia: except for the usual logic of "it's broken for me, therefore it's an epic failure of ubuntu" including lots of handwaving
<ikonia> Hobbsee I said half thought thorugh
<ikonia> thorugh
<ikonia> through even
 * Hobbsee has noticed a disturbing trend of unreproducable bugs from people who tend to try any solution that they can possibly find, and "tweak" their system as much as possible.
<Hobbsee> especially when they follow forums howtos.
<Hobbsee> particularly in regards to pulseaudio not working in intrepid, if they "fixed" it via the forums methods in hardy.
<ikonia> I agre, some of the howto's and guides, like the guy who was advertising on planet ubuntu (ubuntugeek is it) was just dangerous
<ikonia> ha ha, I think he's just been kicked from #gentoo
<LimCore> hi
<LimCore> I agreed that commenting ubuntu quality is not wellcommed on most ubuntu channels
<LimCore> but now I see that making jokes that are not "christian" safe is not wellcomed either. What is about that?
<Hobbsee> LimCore: define how being christian relates to it at all?
<LimCore> even ##linux forgo that extreme purist (good word?) policy
<LimCore> well, I have a trouble to find correct expression in english
<LimCore> it is the notion that any thing related to sex is offensive/bad/evil/etc
<Myrtti> how does sex has to do with ubuntu problems?
<Myrtti> sex/gender/religion
<LimCore> it was offtopic indeed.  But I was told it was rude, I don't agree
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: because if you solve enough ubuntu problems, you deserve to get laid, apparently.
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: ah, right.
<Myrtti> Where can I sign up?
<LimCore> Myrtti: I was banned for asking that quiestion
<ikonia> LimCore lets cut to the chase 
<Myrtti> sorry, I'm having a slant day
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: what LimCore doesn't appear to realise is that a whole lot of people who work on the project don't *wish* to get laid by random people, nor do they particularly appreciate repeated questions along that line.
<Myrtti> speaking of which
<ikonia> LimCore: you know the rules, you where offtopic and disruptive to the channel as normal - we have spoke about this and you just can't be in a channel with out being a distuption
<LimCore> Hobbsee: so you say this joke is actually abusive?  *really* ?
<Myrtti> I've got that Egyptian 18-y-o stalker on my pm again
<Hobbsee> LimCore: i've had enough people make "joking" comments about laying people, and other things in a sexual realm, to last me until next millenium.
<LimCore> also, I was asking for *myself*, since Im close to karma 1000 (yey)
<Hobbsee> LimCore: it's not a joke if you've heard it hundreds of times before, right?  For anyone
<ikonia> LimCore that doesn't matter
<LimCore> Hobbsee: ok but I was asking for myself
<ikonia> ikonia: is limcore a disruoption and should be banned ?
<Hobbsee> LimCore: well, dude, perhaps you should think a little about other people, and not be so selfish.
<ikonia> ikonia: yes he should
<Myrtti> thank god these people know me
<ikonia> thats fine, I've just confirmed it with myself
<LimCore> Hobbsee: what do you mean by that
<Hobbsee> LimCore: just because you want to get laid doesn't mean you should be allowed to sexually harass other people, collectively or singularly, in the ubuntu project.  
<Hobbsee> Including with your "jokes"
<LimCore> Hobbsee: this is true
<Hobbsee> if you're that desperate, i'm sure that there are prostitutes in most countries.
<Myrtti> now here's a hilarious thought. Perhaps I should hook up ASUS-tek with my virtual stalker
<LimCore> but I totally do not see this in absolutelly any way harrasing
<Hobbsee> who will be happy to service you, as you desire.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: thanks, I know, I use this option when needed \o/ but can we get back to my question - was this comment really abusive? If yes then why.
<ikonia> LimCore you forced people to listen to a joke about sex
<Hobbsee> LimCore: yes, it was.  A lot of the "jokes" often have higher implications.  And of course, if you want to welcome people to your project...
<ikonia> people didn't want to see it
<Hobbsee> well, not your project
<Hobbsee> to *the* project
<Pici> In addition, you were already on thin ice due to previous misconduct in our channels.
<Hobbsee> then that's not the way you behave.
<LimCore> Pici: yes I stoped saying what do I think about quality of some ubuntu packages, as requested
<ikonia> LimCore that wasn't the request
<Hobbsee> except for -bugs earlier, apparently.
<ikonia> LimCore: you where ask to stop being rude/offensive/disruption/ranting
<LimCore> I honestly did not think this was rude or abusive.  
<ikonia> LimCore: you where also pointed at the irc guidelines and coc 
<ikonia> LimCore: but you knew it was offtopic and still did it
<ikonia> so you acn be banned for being offensive or offtopic - its up to you
<LimCore> so any sex related jokes ARE considered abusive then?   Then, why?
<Hobbsee> LimCore: did you *actually* think about how comments like that would make people feel welcomed to the project?
<Hobbsee> LimCore: dude, because people don't want to sleep with you.  They don't want consistent implications of you wanting to sleep with them, either.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: Shoudln't people get the right *just* to do FOSS without having to put up with that sort of crap?
<Hobbsee> Same for anyone and everyone who asks things related to that.
<LimCore> I think we are making a big deal from a small joke that passes as ok on most (all?) top-10 channels here.  Why is that
<Hobbsee> Hell, making consistent remarks about black people woudl be the same thing, i'm sure.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: I think you probably need to go away, and have a think about how to make people feel welcome to a project, and how you should behave
<Hobbsee> because now you apparently don't get it
<LimCore> but Myrtti just above make same joke and it is suddenly ok, which increases my feeling that this judgment of same joke when done by me is not objective
<Hobbsee> I think you'll find that she booted herself just after that, deciding it was inappropriate.
<LimCore> why this is a problem on #ubuntu and not on other channels here?
<Pici> Because we don't manage the other channels?
 * Hobbsee ntoes you're grasping at straws here.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: I ment this as:  perhaps you are a bit over reacting in this manner - so I wonder is there any speciall reason for it that I should take into account
<bazhang> LimCore, no
<bazhang> LimCore, it is not an over-reaction.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: based on the fact that others don't seem to be disagreeing here....
<bazhang> LimCore, quit while you are behind
<Hobbsee> LimCore: I think the fact that no one seems to be agreeing with you, *at all*, not in #ubuntu, and not here, suggests that you're the one in the wrong.
<LimCore> did any user said he felt offended?
<bazhang> LimCore, you have a long history of being very denigrating towards the ubuntu project; this is just one more--even further egregious--example of it.
<Pici> bazhang: +1
<bazhang> ikonia, PM?
<ikonia> always
<Pici> Well said
<Hobbsee> LimCore: most people can manage to actually obey a topic, unlike yourself apparently, so, no, they wouldn't have mentioned it there.
<Hobbsee> anyway, you're just wasting time - you won't be let back in, indefinetly.
<bazhang> is this only for #ubuntu Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> bazhang: so far.  
<bazhang> he is in -bugs as well I see.
<Hobbsee> bazhang: he didn't make such comments in there.
<LimCore> he is right here, btw
<bazhang> okay thanks
 * Hobbsee has been watching bugs, and will continue to, though.
<bazhang> LimCore, please /part now
<LimCore> ok fine, I'm resposible for all the evil, and my comment hurt thousands of people, whatever, neh
<Hobbsee> while a channel-wide ban might certainly be nice, i think it's probably a little heavy handed currently.
<Hobbsee> Of course, if he decides to start disobeying other channel topics (such as asking for support in -bugs), then I can't see a reason why he wouldn't get a holiday from there...
<bazhang> rage, how may we help you
<rage> Hello, ermm, I appear to be banned from #ubuntu, I'm using an ip that is common to a server, creep.bur.st
<bazhang> rage, when were you first banned?
<rage> Not 100% sure, I havent logged in for about 5-6 days
<bazhang> rage, did you go by other nick perhaps?
<rage> Nope,
<rage> As I said, I'm on a shared IP, its possible someone else was abusive
<ikonia> rage: I can see the ban on your host
<LjL> rage, is the server managed by you?
<ikonia> rage: who do you share it with
<rage> Nope
<bazhang> EF_Codd perhaps?
<LjL> rage, is "identd" running as root on the server?
<rage> about 20-30 people
<rage> As far as I'm aware yes
<LjL> rage: wait a minute please
<rage> this is my login name for the server as well
<ikonia> rage you said you'd not logged in for 4 - 6 days ?
<rage> Sorry, not logged into ubuntu, I wasnt clear
<rage> #ubuntu
<rage> I have been in #nexenta for the last 20 hours or so
<LjL> rage, you can join
<rage> But otherwise yes
<rage> I'll give it a go
<rage> one moment
<rage> Excellent, thank you all very much :-)
<rage> I shall depart, thank you once again :-)
<LjL> rage: if this happens again, please join here and point out that identd is running on the machine (also, if this happens again, consider reporting)
<LjL> gah
<ikonia> LjL: out of interest, was it just his ident what makde you think he was not el_cod
<LjL> ikonia, well, the hostname definitely looks like a shell server, and in my lost, all users who joined from it were i=. so identd has been running for some time.
<ikonia> ok
<LjL> ikonia: if he's just a troll who's running identd on a fancy hostname... well, we'll find out soon, i guess
<ikonia> just curious how you came to that action
<bazhang> mahen2 is ready to go.
<LjL> [15:01:25] <rage> Will do, the server has an anti irc abuse policy, so if someone has been misusing it they can be kicked off
<Pici> Thats nice to hear.
<genii-around> Good morning, afternoon, or evening
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops rage creep.bur.st ban kept by ident
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<genii-around> Hm
<LjL> ikonia: oh and last but not least, rage has been in my logs since august, while the trouble started much later, when other usernames from that host joined
<ikonia> ok. so thats pretty valid
<jussio1> ikonia: have you got out yet?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> although please re-phrase that while in a public channel
<ikonia> I have no wish to give the wrong idea
<jussio1> hahahah
<jussio1> oops
<Pici> o.O
<jussio1> ikonia: have you left work yet?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> sat on a conference call
<ikonia> waiting to leave
<jussio1> ok
<ikonia> praying to leave is more accurate
<jussio1> hehe
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> jussio1: this phone is odd
<jussio1> damn your house is cold... :D btw, is there a new style nokia charger around?
<Pici> My phone is sticky.  I spilled soda on it.
<jussio1> ikonia: how "odd"?
<bazhang> time to scrub the logs
<ikonia> jussio1 new style chrager in the kitchen, you can turn the heating on with the white dial in the hall
<bazhang> starting three minutes ago
<ikonia> jussio1: feels funny as a phone, but not as bad as the blackberry
<LjL> Pici: so now if you take notes on it you get sticky notes, nice
<ikonia> LjL: bravo
<ikonia> funny in any language
<ikonia> jussio1: you may have to give me some lessons later, this is quite different to my normal setup
<jussio1> ikonia: no probs :D
<ikonia> jussio1: have you found the heating control ?
<jussio1> yes :D
<ikonia> good good
<genii-around> Why does !info kooka   show nothing but launchpad says it exists? 
<Pici> !info kooka
<ubottu> Package kooka does not exist in intrepid
<Pici> State: not a real package
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> And yet https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/kooka/4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1
<jussi01> !info skanlite | genii-around
<ubottu> genii-around: skanlite (source: skanlite): KDE 4 image scanning application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1185 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<Pici> genii-around: Theres no Intrepid downloads for that, only hardy.
<jussi01> genii-around: kooka has been replaced...
<Pici> s/downloads/downloads or builds/
<genii-around> Thanks jussi01 :)
<jussi01> :D
 * genii-around blinks
<jussi01> err... saywhat?
<Pici> She banned herself earlier, just removing the ban for whenever she decides to return.
<ikonia> she's a troll 
<ikonia> just like ljl
<fryguy> why am I banned from #ubuntu
<Pici> fryguy: one moment.
<Pici> fryguy: The op that banned you isn't around currently, and I don't have enough information to look at the ban until he returns.
<fryguy> i was told to wait 4 hours, approximately 4 days ago
<Pici> fryguy: And who told you that?
<fryguy> don't remember, it was quite a few days ago
<fryguy> and i dont' keep logs of irc
<jussi01> fryguy: I think that was me, did you come back in 4 hours?
<fryguy> nalioth I think? i dunno
<Pici> All I see is "let me be blunt.  Leave now and don't come back until flannel is active."
<fryguy> jussi01: I did, and the op ignored me, so i waited a few more days
<bazhang> it was flannel
<Pici> I don't have that second request in my logs for whatever reason.
<bazhang> fryguy, better talk with Flannel 
<fryguy> bazhang: i can't, he ignores me
<Pici> fryguy: We'll ask Flannel to comment on your ban, until then, theres nothing we can do.
<bazhang> fryguy, sure you can. it has been nearly a week now.
<fryguy> bazhang: I messaged him, he never responded, this was a few days ago now.  I noticed I'm still banned, so i'm here inquiring about it
<bazhang> fryguy, this is the place to ask. come back later today or tomorrow
<bazhang> ie not via PM
<Pici> fryguy: And we're responding.  I don't have a record of any comments on your ban from Flannel.  The next time he shows up we'll ask him so that we have something to say if you show up again and he isn't around.
<fryguy> i'm at work now and can't get things done because an upgrade that i was trying to inquire about hosed my system pretty badly, so I'm in quite a situation right now, and would like a way to receive prompt support
<Pici> Hows that?
<fryguy> bazhang: exactly, this isn't the place to ask about it, which is why i asked him.  The only reason i'm in here now is because I kind of need some immediate results
<bazhang> ask in #kubuntu if you have a support question imo
<fryguy> the support question is directly related to gnome
<bazhang> then you have to wait.
<fryguy> and it only occurs in ubuntu installations of gnome
<fryguy> bazhang: i have waited, 4 days
<bazhang> 6 actually
<fryguy> i was banned because of a personal interaction, nothing I did in the channel
<Pici> fryguy: Like I said, the rest of us don't have enough information to make the call either way.
<bazhang> fryguy, yes, I recall.
<fryguy> indirectly your fault, if I'm not mistaken
<bazhang> fryguy, that is why you must iron it out with him in here.
<fryguy> bazhang: wait, a couple of minutes ago you told me it was inapproppriate to do in here, now you are saying do it in here?
<fryguy> can you please be clear?
<bazhang> fryguy, you must have misread
<fryguy> i get conflicting messages from the occupants of this room all of the time, it would be helpful if we were consistent
<bazhang> <bazhang> fryguy, this is the place to ask. come back later today or tomorrow
<fryguy> 10:35:59 +  bazhang| fryguy, this is the place to ask.
<jrib> about your ban, not support
<bazhang> right
<jrib> fryguy: Flannel will see this and leave a comment about your ban.  For now, try ##linux or #kubuntu
<fryguy> it's an ubuntu specific problem
<jrib> On a different matter, we should start a wiki with the names of ops who don't care if their bans are managed by others.  Personally, anyone can remove one of my bans.  If I feel differently, I'll leave a comment on the ban tracker.  I know others have said this as well
<Pici> Then you're out of luck, sorry.
<jrib> fryguy: I don't see what other information you expect here
<fryguy> i was told 4 hours, it's been 6 days
<jrib> fryguy: there are ubuntu channels on other networks as well you can try
<fryguy> in those situations, I don't speak those languages, and my problem is specific to the version of gnome on ubuntu 8.10
<fryguy> so kubuntu and xubuntu aren't appropriate
<jrib> fryguy: you don't speak english?
<fryguy> i do, i am banned from the english speaking ubuntu channel, which is why i am in here
<jrib> fryguy: there are networks other than freenode with ubuntu channels on them
<fryguy> and i am banned from that one channel because of a personal interaction with an op of all of the channels, seems strange
<fryguy> jrib: is there a list of other official ubuntu support channels on the ubuntu site somewhere? I don't remember seeing any listed other than freenodes
<jrib> fryguy: they're not official, n
<jrib> o
<fryguy> I kind of need an official channel, the machine I'm working with right now isn't mine.  And I would like a source of reliable answers, not random people who don't have a clue
<bazhang> fryguy, you wont be unbanned until Flannel has weighed in.
<fryguy> so, what am I supposed to do? message in here when flannel is around?
<jrib> fryguy: come back later about your ban, there's nothing else to be done now
<fryguy> since he ignores me?
<jrib> fryguy: as we said: we will ask Flannel to comment when he is around
<fryguy> this is my second attempt at getting rid of this, how many am I going to need to do?
<ikonia> fryguy: you may try listening - then you'll get unbanned a lot easier
<Pici> fryguy: It depends on how soon you return and how soon Flannel comments on his ban.
<fryguy> ikonia: can you clarify that? i was told to contact flannel 4 hours later, which i did, and was ignored.  I try again 6 days later and am still unsuccessful
<fryguy> ikonia: what part of this am I not listening?
<ikonia> fryguy 3 people in here have said "they" will speak to flannel, come back later and check with them
<ikonia> fryguy: 3 people have offered other linux channel solutions to get you by in the mean time
<ikonia> fryguy: so sitting in hear constantly saying "why why why" won't do anything, listening to the 3 people who've have helped, said they will help and advised what to do will
<fryguy> ikonia: which would imply that I'm going to need to come back at least once more, which is why i asked how many times i WOULD need to come back, since you will no doubt not contact me about the matter and I will have to come back and ask myself at another future time
<jrib> fryguy: you will need to come back at least one more time
<fryguy> ikonia: and I've explained why those channels aren't suitable for my needs and won't have the information I need
<ikonia> fryguy what information don't they have
<Pici> fryguy: And we've explained that we cannot help you then. End of discussion.
<ikonia> fryguy: they are english speaking linux and ubuntu based support channels
<fryguy> ikonia: what ubuntu did to a stock gnome installation, what patches were applied etc to change keygrabbing behavior of some keybindings
<fryguy> because it changes between 8.04 and 8.10, at least as far as I can tell
<nalioth> fryguy: shall i be blunt again?
<ikonia> fryguy thats beyond the scope of support anyway - so #ubuntu wouldn not be the best place
<Pici> This is not a support channel.  Please see our suggestions above.
<fryguy> ikonia: how to manage default keybindings in ubuntu is outside of the scope of #ubuntu? hrmm
<ikonia> fryguy thats not what you asked, you asked about patches 
 * ikonia backs away 
<fryguy> ikonia: right, but that is a cause/effect type thing.  I'm sure people have run into what i'm running into right now, so I would like to ask people about it
<Pici> There are no more discussions that can be had at this point that are either a) redundant or b) offtopic
<nalioth> fryguy: you've been informed of what you need to do
<fryguy> nalioth: again? this is the first time you've said anything in the past 20 minutes or so.  I would have just left a while ago, but ikonia was asking for some specifics so i'm providing them
<fryguy> Pici: i'm aware of that, i was simply answering ikonia 
<fryguy> see my previous statement
<Pici> fryguy: and now you have. 
<Pici> See you later.
<fryguy> when can i expect flannel back?
<fryguy> last time i was told 4 hours, is a second estimate too much to ask?
<ikonia> asked an answered
<ikonia> and
<fryguy> can you repeat? i missed it
<ikonia> no
<fryguy> well can you not kick me for a moment so i can scroll back and read the answer then?
<ikonia> fryguy: the answer is unknown
<Pici> fryguy: I'd say 4 to 6 hours, but thats a guess based on his idle time.
<fryguy> this is great. I get banned from a channel for an unknown time because of a personal issue with one person, and there's nothing I can do about it
<fryguy> all well
 * genii-around hands out the Advils and coffee
<ikonia> I didn't realise he was baiting/trolling at first
<jussi01> bleh
<ikonia> thought it was genuine
<ikonia> jussi01: on train
<jussi01> ikonia: :D
<jussi01> ikonia: eta?
<jrib> Anyway, can anyone think of a way to maintain a list of ops who don't care that their bans are managed by others when they are away as long as a comment is not on the bantracker to the contrary, that is only editable by ops?
<ikonia> errr a guess 1 hour
<jussi01> ok, when does laura get off?
<ikonia> jussi01: she should be home in about 50 minutes
<ikonia> jrib: I have no problem with others dealing with my bans I normally try to comment in BT so unless something says "don't touch" or an obvious "issue" rather than a quick ban I have no problems
<Pici> jrib: Good idea, but I'm not sure where we'd put it.
<jussi01> ikonia: excellent :)
<bazhang> the one ban I have can be removed at any time :)
<ikonia> jrib: maybe a little push on use on the comments in BT would help
<Pici> Indeed. 
<bazhang> good point
 * jussi01 doesnt mind anyone touching his bans - if they comeback and misbehave Ill just ban them a gain....
<jdong> touching his... oh.
<jussi01> jdong: I knew that was coming if ypou were around!
<jrib> ikonia: maybe bantracker could be made to grab the message from the kick or remove when a ban happens so that comments wouldn't require extra action
 * jussi01 slaps jdong
<ikonia> jrib I thought it did that ?
<jussi01> jrib: it has logs even...
<ikonia> jrib: I see things like the "you should know better" message
<jrib> it doesn't grab my remove messages
<ikonia> for example I'm looking at the fryguy log now and can now see why he was banned
<jrib> jussi01: the logs when viewing a ban miss my removing
<jrib> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> jrib he was atad rude in #ubuntu, then acted like a total jerk for a good period of time when he was told off
<ikonia> " a tad "
<jussi01> define "a tad" ?
<ikonia> jussi01 he made a few bad language moments
<ikonia> then instead of falling into line tried to mytre him self and make an episode out of it for an age
<jussi01> oh bleh... I feel bad cause Ive only eaten candy all day...
<ikonia> martry
<ikonia> jussi01: there is food in the house !"
<genii-around> jussi01: Not expired Halloween candy I hope
<ikonia> genii-around: funny enough - yes
<ikonia> thats the only candy I am aware of
<genii-around> Bleh
<jussi01> no, I went to the humbug shop remember...
<jussi01> ikonia: yeah, but Id rather wait till yu guys get here :D
<ikonia> fair enough
<ikonia> you'll get well fed
<ikonia> I hope
<jussi01> :D well I was _really_ well fed last night! (thanks again!)
<ikonia> ha, no problem
<genii-around> jussi01: Do you remember the link for running 3.5 on 8.10? It was given previously but did not bookmark it
<jussi01> nope
<jussi01> never seen it
<ikonia> genii-around: are the 3.5 packages offical or 3rd party ?
<jussi01> genii-around: lookin your browser history
<genii-around> jussi01: My browser clears out every time it closes
<jussi01> ahhh
<genii-around> ikonia: Not sure. I forget who gave the link originally even. Maybe Pricechild or so
<PriceChild> Wasn't me.
<PriceChild> I guess you don't think much of me.
<Pici> Did anyone just hear something?
<jussi01> heya PriceChild!!
<PriceChild> allo
<Pici> OH its PriceChild. Hi! :)
<genii-around> Hm
<jussi01> hrm, does anyone take issue with this quit msg?
<jussi01> [18:12:18] <-- Bsims (n=Bsims@c-98-212-79-240.hsd1.il.comcast.net) has quit (""It's time to light the candles... Its time to chant the rites... It's time to summon Satan on the Muppet Show tonight. "")
<Pici> hehe
<Pici> I don't see an issue.
<jussi01> :D I thought it was funny too, but understand it could cause offense in some quarters
<genii-around> It's no more offensive than !prayer
<nalioth> jussi01: was bsims a disruptive user?
<jussi01> nalioth: no
<jussi01> genii-around: shush! :D
 * genii-around shushes
 * jussi01 huggles genii-around. 
<jussi01> I want to take him properly through the official ways first
<nalioth> actions speak louder than words
<Pici> TheK: How can we help you today?
<TheK> a problem with chatops, who think, they are legislative and executive....
<PriceChild> TheK: which channel?
<TheK> #ubuntu-de
<TheK> you get kicked for using away-nicks..
<Pici> TheK: #ubuntu-irc is the proper place to discuss loco channel operations.  We only deal with the main #ubuntu channels here.
<TheK> ah, ok
<Pici> Aditionally, /msg ubottu away   we have the same policy here.
<jussi01> ikonia: sitrep!!! :D :P ?
<PriceChild> odd, canonical person applied to ubuntu-irc
<jussi01> who?
<jussi01> slap them :P
<jussi01> hrm, that was weird...
<jpds> PriceChild: Appears to be in... several other teams.
<PriceChild> jpds: hmm?
<PriceChild> what've i gone and done now?
<genii-around> jussi01: Hehe he must think we are ganingin up on him in #kubuntu
<genii-around> *ganging
<jpds> PriceChild: Nevermind.
<jussi01> we are :D
 * genii-around ponders "plop all"
<Pici> I don't know either.
<Flannel> fryguy wasn't told to "come back in 4 hours" merely to wait until I came back that night (which was in 4 hours), and then he didn't come back.
<Flannel> but, he was banned for the same reasons you saw today.  He was being anti-helpful in #ubuntu, and then got smart when talked to about it.  (And actually, this isn't the first time, I had a run in with him like a year ago that went down more or less the same way)
<Flannel> You say "Don't give bad information" (or whatever the issue of the day is), and then he basically says "alright, so what information can I give?" and then basically expects a line-for-line approval/veto
<Flannel> Which, is not because he's incapable, only because he's trying to be difficult
<Flannel> He was banned (should've been a banforward, looking back) so we could discuss his attitude on the record, instead of in a query, and didn't come back that night, and has waited until this morning to try again.  I'd be fine unbanning him, and sticking him on my notify list to invite him here next time he's around.  Any thoughts?
<ikonia> I don't see a reason to let that sot of attitude back into a busy channel
<Flannel> Its only attitude in a query, luckily enough, so its not disruptive in the channel.
<ikonia> I read the log of the conversation with nalioth and saw his attitude in here
<ikonia> Flannel: it was attitude for nalioth read the logs in bt
<Flannel> Although, I suppose that means he knows its a problem
<Flannel> I'll take a look
<ikonia> his question  that he was trying to ask in here was nonsense
<ikonia> started off as  wanted help with ubutu, then became gnome specific when offered #kubuntu, then become gnome/ubuntu specific when offered ##linux then became a none serious patching issues when he was offered a development channel
<ikonia> he was just making up q situation to /need/ #ubuntu so he could be a hero again and woe is him, he helps you know....etc
<Flannel> yeah, he's a "I help so the rules don't apply" sort of guy
<ikonia> as a public FYI: the user qstnn who was in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic ranting about how open source software is rubbish because of the developers not being paid (trolling) and then in vbox is actually the user brutefoce or brutefrce who was also a problem, so he can be added to the alias nick
<jussi01> ikonia: where are you?
<ikonia> stuck on a train
<jussi01> :/
<ikonia> by swindon
<ikonia> same place I got stuck last night
<fryguy> has anyone talked to flannel yet?
<Flannel> fryguy: they have, although its obviously moot.
<fryguy> oh nice, you are acknowledging me
<fryguy> can you elaborate please
<Flannel> Its moot because I'm here.  And I've never not acknowledged you.  You were told to come back when I got back that evening (which was approx 4 hours) and you never did.
<Flannel> but, that's not really that important.  You aren't being ignored, you just showed no additional interest in handling your ban until this morning.
<fryguy> it was 4 hours and 21 minutes, and I did message you
<fryguy> what you chose to do with that message, I have no idea
<PriceChild> Flannel: I don't think it is fair to tell someone to come back several hours later. "any time after 4 hours from now" would be ok i think
<Flannel> PriceChild: No, it was just "When I get back" which was approx 4 hours.  So, any time after that would've been fine.
<Flannel> PriceChild: He asked when I was away, and I had mentioned I'd be back after a few hours, which is exactly what they told him.
<Flannel> "You'll have to talk to Flannel, he'll be back in 4 hours"
<fryguy> and is exactly the course of action i took
<fryguy> what you chose to do with that message, I have no idea
<fryguy> i would like to reiterate that I dont' appreciate being banned from an official support channel for actions that occured in a private message, outside all scope of ubuntu as an official entity
<Flannel> fryguy: Your conduct in a query in regards to behavior in an ubuntu channel is relevant, I fail to see how it shouldn't be.
<fryguy> actions taken in regards to a channel should be in respect to actions taken IN the channel, not because you disagreed with an argument I presented to you in a personal message
<fryguy> nevertheless, I have several issues that I need to get resolved due to an upgrade so I can get back to work
<fryguy> is that going to be made possible?
<Flannel> fryguy: this has nothing to do with a personal disagreement.  Everything to do with you following the channel guidelines.
<Flannel> fryguy: And if you'll agree to follow them (which includes not giving out bad information), I'd be willing to lift your ban, yes.
<fryguy> so, you ban everyone from the channel who provides a google link for between 4 hours and 6 days? Interesting...
<Flannel> If you're having trouble finding them: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<fryguy> well aware of the guidelines and conduct.  I would gladly question some of the points with regards to your behavior as well if you want.  Outside of the scope of this channel though, PM me if you want to discuss how I feel you failed at 2-3 of those.
<Flannel> I initially banned you because at the time I felt you could not be trusted to behave in #ubuntu, and would like to have a chat with you before you were let back in.  I fully admit it should have been a foward to this channel.  And the timing was poor in that I did have to leave for a few hours.
<fryguy> and then you ignored my query when you did return
<Flannel> But you were told that, and you showed no interest in removing the ban until earlier today, but again, this is ancillary to the ban itself.
<fryguy> how is querying you about the ban equalivalent to "showed no interest?"  What else would you have liked me to do
<fryguy> nevertheless, I have several issues that I need to get resolved due to an upgrade so I can get back to work
<fryguy> is that going to be made possible?
<Flannel> fryguy: You should have come back here, this is the channel for operator related issues.  You queried me two minutes after I left (and then came here and were told to wait until I got back)
<Flannel> fryguy: Do you understand and agree to follow the channel guidelines?
<fryguy> i've always understood them, and gotten clarification on how to use them, which I've already explained to you, why must we have this same conversation again?  I don't feel like rehashing this again, especially in a "more public than PM" atmosphere
<jrib> it's a yes or no question
<fryguy> and i gave a yes or no error with qualifications
<jrib> fryguy: so you agree to follow the channel guidelines?
<Flannel> fryguy: Just an FYI, this channel has no one but ops (and you) in it, and is the place to go for operator questions/issues/complaints/etc.
<fryguy> I agree to do my best to, they seem to be a bit of a moving target at times
<Flannel> fryguy: You're welcome in #ubuntu again
<fryguy> can i request a clarification of the ircguidelines.  More specifically an amendment: Do not post help-related links in the channel that aren't urls within the Ubuntu domain, or links that are directly linked to from the ubuntu domain
<fryguy> should help clarify completely what help-related sources are allowed and what aren't
<fryguy> thanks
<Flannel> sigh.
<jrib> heh.  I guess his plan was to annoy until he was unbanned?
<Flannel> jrib: I'm unbanning him and assuming he'll troll again soon enough.
 * Flannel notes he's still not in #ubuntu
<Pici> Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.
<Flannel> The original problem (this time around) was posting google links which basically were straight googles of the question the people asked.
 * Myrtti has done penance today
<Myrtti> I posted a sync request
<Myrtti> I needs a hug
<Flannel> Which, besides being annoying, unhelpful, and offputting, is also dangerous.  Since some of those googles have bad information on front page links.
 * Pici hugs Myrtti 
<Pici> Flannel: I don't think we should have a rule against posting offsite links, but rather asking people to not post them when it seems to be obvious that all they are doing is googling for the answers.
<Flannel> Pici: No, it had nothing to do with them being offsite,
<Flannel> It had everything to do with "How do I install LAMP?" having a third hit of installing xamp from a tarball
<Pici> Flannel: eww
<Flannel> Pici: Yeah, which, *I* know not to do, but him posting a straight google is stupid, when we have plenty of on-site links to solve it
<Flannel> Pici: and then while I was talking about it, I first told him "don't post unsafe links", which he replied "my links were all safe!" so then I asked if he verified every single google result on (even just) the first page, and he said he did, which is false.
<Flannel> And then I told him that if can't make a decision on his own about safe vs non-safe (which I know he can, he just chooses not to) then he should only post links from help.ubuntu.com and the factoids
<Flannel> And then he responds with more "what ifs" and I'm done playing his game, since I did already back in July with a similar matter.
<nalioth> 'time sink trolling' - gotta love it
<Flannel> Pici: so, no, I *never* suggested we change the policy to only allow our own web pages, and I'd never be that naive.  He's just being melodramatic.
<Pici> Flannel: I guess I misread then.
<Flannel> Pici: Nah, He suggested it because thats what I told him he should restrict himself to if he's "incapable" of determining validity of links.
<Myrtti> has anyone looked at the /whois of the visitor in -women?
<Myrtti> I just did
<Myrtti> I wish I hadn't
<mneptok> Myrtti: i don't want to /join just to get the nick.
 * mneptok is not -women, and has no business there other than snooping
<fryguy> 15:33:03     Hikefu| fryguy, I don't know how to do that, but you can google it.
<fryguy> please take care of this, thank you
<nalioth> pot calling kettle black?
<ikonia> this is going to go on and on with him
<ikonia> I disagree he should have been let back on, mostly based on the episode with nalioth 
<jussi01> does anyone know what the gnome network manager package is called?
<LjL> jussi01: network-manager-gnome i would suspect
<jussi01> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7~~svn20081020t000444-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 289 kB, installed size 2712 kB
<jussi01> thanks LjL!
 * genii-around sips
 * mneptok pools in a corner
 * genii-around sinks the 8-ball in the corner
<Flannel> ikonia: I'd be fine re-banning him
<nalioth> not until he does something that warrants it
<Flannel> I assume there'll be something, and more or less soon too. Which is why I didn't press him harder re: unbanning.
<genii-around> Bah. Latched onto wrong wap
<mneptok> genii-around: that can get you arrested in some socially conservative circle.
<mneptok> *circles.
<genii-around> ?
<mneptok> latching onto the wrong WAP.
<genii-around> mneptok: Ah, yes
<genii-around> mneptok: It's my neighbour. We share back and forth so no big deal
<Pici> Kinky
<genii-around> Pici: We each have file servers and drop stuff off to each other that way
<mneptok> "swinging couples," 21st century style
<Pici> Sounds like it..
<genii-around> I think you guys need to get out more ;)
<Pici> probably... :(
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-12
<fryguy> 19:21:59       beli| Uplink: ask your external masterbrain......google
<genii-around> That guy is annoying
<genii-around> I get the feeling he's going to pop in everytime someone suggests to a user to google something
<Pici> I just invited him, so hopefully he pops in sooner than that.
<genii-around> Hehe
<jdong> jeez did we give him trouble for JFGI or something? is he trying to be a smartass?
<genii-around> He got a talking-to earlier about sending users off to pages he had just googled but had nothing to do with actual issue
<jdong> ah.
<genii-around> I think something like xammp install when someone wanted LAMP or so
<Pici> Indeed.
<genii-around> Pici: I'm contemplating spuriously recommending to him to use his google-fu, then watch him come here to quote me and leave.... ;)
<genii-around> Pici: I frankly think he lies about the problem he supposedly has audio-wise
<Pici> genii-around: I haven't been watching, I thought he had an aTI issiue
<genii-around> Maybe his problem keeps changing depending upon his whim (is my suspicion)
<genii-around> Interesting. "kubuntu-members-kde4" sounds intriguing
<nalioth> in what context?
<genii-around> nalioth: In the sense that it's a distribution according to the bot
<genii-around> !info somepackagename somedist
<ubottu> somedist is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'medibuntu', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<genii-around> ^
<Flannel> I guess that'd be the PPA
<Pici> Probably.
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<genii-around> Weird
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> You are now female.
<genii> Apparently
 * mneptok perks up
<mneptok> boobies?
<genii> mneptok: No. http://hwcmembersgallery.katink.net/albums/userpics/normal_P1010019.JPG
<genii> Although I am somewhat more clean-shaven today
<mneptok> can i sleep in your beard during the cold Quebec winter?
<mneptok> please? so ... cold ....
<genii> Hehe, sure. I'll mail it to you
<tritium> genii: is that a Unix beard?
<mneptok> tritium: if you can pipe its output to your back and shoulders, not only is it Unix, but also Italian.
<genii> tritium: Not particularly. Although that night I WAS working on a FreeBSD problem (and the box behind is, yes, <shudder> running XP before anyone asks)
<tritium> :)
 * mneptok pats his vintage Mac Quadra 605 running OpenBSD
<mneptok> makes a nice monitor stand here at the office :)
<genii> The machine on left btw is running headless Debian Sarge
<mneptok> that sounds like a GI Joe model name
<genii> Yes, the one nasty sister rips head out of for retaliation of beheading the Barbies....
<mneptok> "Walkie talkie accessory not for use with this model"
<genii> mneptok: You're pleasantly twisted :)
<Flannel> ubottu: tell BrantlyM about away
<mneptok> genii: O:)
<nickrud> genii, it's nice to see some grey in someone else's hair here ;)
<genii> nickrud: Yes, I'm old and decrepit :)
 * mneptok too
<nickrud> mneptok, I think you were born old (and twisted, the jury's still out on pleasant ;)
 * genii hands out coffee to the old fogeys club
<mneptok> nickrud: the year was nineteen-dikkety-three ...
<nickrud> unanimous opinion on entertaining though
<mneptok> "entertaining" in that "ooo! slow down! car accident!" kinda way.
<nickrud> ah, a true example
<nickrud> a better one might be: "Marge, the kid's eating the dog poop again"
<mneptok> PETA and the ASPCA have i asked i refrain from self-analogies referencing animals
<nickrud> fascist killjoys
<mneptok> down there they're rounding a posse to ride.
<genii> "down there" ?
<Tm_T> genii: you dont want to know
<genii> Probably not
<nickrud> reminds me of the movies where the pretty young girl just *has* to open the door
<ajmitch> hi
<ubottu> StevenK called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<Daviey> !ops | ^
<ubottu> ^: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Daviey called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (^)
<ajmitch> and most ops can't help in there
<Flannel> Unfortunately not
<nickrud> I'm useless, but it seems dead at the moment. Dropped in and out
<Flannel> nickrud: Some guy spammed... like 50 lines in some other language
<Flannel> nickrud: anlmal, that is.
<nickrud> is just now, again
<Flannel> Oh, and here we go again
 * Hobbsee wave
<nickrud> lovely lady!
<Hobbsee> anlmal is continuing to be a SOB.
<Hobbsee> wonder how I block ctcp's
<Hobbsee> Ah, good to see limcore's trying to create trouble again, too.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell |Chrizz|AFK about afk
<Hobbsee> hmm, the ctcp's stopped
 * genii sips
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, orly? where?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: pm
<elkbuntu> yours?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> he's gone now, it seems.
<Tm_T> hmh, I hope I don't have to poke st affers soon
<elkbuntu> for what?
<elkbuntu> k stuff?
<Tm_T> some racism and stuff
<Tm_T> in non-ubuntu channels though but anyway
<ikonia> morning
<Tm_T> ah, K-lined already (once)
<ziroday> You might want to watch Craig_Whitnall
<ziroday> he's completely offtopic in #ubuntu and is veering towards saying something inappropriate
<ziroday> or giving bad advice
<Tm_T> anyone taking?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<ziroday> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<ziroday> bye
<Hobbsee> cya
<Tm_T> good, so I can go to see my wife, she's waiting our first to come out any day now
<LjL> oooh abortd
<LjL> the memories
<LjL> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<LjL> !no vmware is <reply> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> feisty is eol
<jrib> please write a factoid about dividing #ubuntu
<Pici> jrib: I was just thinking of it
<LjL> jrib: someone's proposed that again?
<LjL> how boring
<LjL> BrantlyM claims his Hardy default x-chat causes him noisy away messages in #ubuntu. he must have something weird installed, because my x-chat definitely doesn't do that
<LjL> any clue where to look? i'm not familiar with x-chat
<LjL> nevermind, he found it himself, i think.
<ikonia> be aware El_gato_xD is online (he was the virus_bot guy) and is trying to get back into channels to invite people to his new bot channel 
<LjL> ikonia: how do you know he's trying to get back?
<ikonia> LjL he's inviting me to his channel like 100 times, and messaging me asking how to get back, and saying oh, he's already in
<ikonia> I'll re-phrase that, he's giving the impression of trying to get in
<LjL> ikonia: he's also online as spider48014
<ikonia> thats his "mate" who shares the same wirless router
<ikonia> he uses it as a threat to stop you banning him (bad call)
<Tm_T> ikonia: LjL: shouldn't he have some K-love?
<Tm_T> IMO
<ikonia> for me yes
<ikonia> the virus_bot scam he was trying to do was enough to remove
<Tm_T> IMO it's enough to K-line on sight -tag for him
<LjL> that's not up to me.
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> just kinda asking opinion
<LjL> my answer to that would be "yes" more often than freenode would like.
<Tm_T> heh
<ikonia> he's attempting to black mail me now saying he'll only stop messaging me nad inviting me to his channel if I let him back into #ubuntu
<ikonia> I'll just pass it to freenode now
<ikonia> nalioth: PriceChild SportChick christel give me a nudge when your free please
<ikonia> or any otehr staff member that I missed
<LjL> ikonia: !staff
<ikonia> seemed a bit over the top, I'm not in any hurry, however I'm aware I've just highlighted people which is the same effect, so doh
<LjL> Pici: it's *certainly* a bad idea to install it, but doesn't that mean we should reopen +1
<Pici> LjL: Get out of my brain
<nalioth> ikonia: nudge
<ikonia> vorian picked it up
<ikonia> thank you though
<ikonia> nalioth: the virus_bot guy is back
<nalioth> ikonia: noted
<ikonia> vorian was on the job, thanks vorian
<LjL> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA
<LjL> !no jaunty is <reply> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> LjL: The forums have opened their Jaunty subforum, for the crazies that want to try it now, it sort of makes sense for us to open the channel too.
<LjL> Pici: are you saying that if jdong does something foolish, then we should do the same? we'd already be doomed that way.
<jdong> :D
<Tm_T> LjL: why speaking in future tense (?)
<LjL> Tm_T: also true
<ikonia> Pici crazy / silly people who think that a bigger version number = better even at this point
<Tm_T> ikonia: but that's true!
<ikonia> I'm running 9.10 now ;)
<Tm_T> (atleast with KDE4 that is, in here)
<ikonia> Killer Kangeroo
<jdong> BIGGER BETTER :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, salohcin said: kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3
<salohcin> Hiya!!
<salohcin> Just made an adjustment
<ikonia> to what ?
<salohcin> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ikonia> I thought it was kust #kubuntu now ?
<ikonia> they had been merged
<salohcin> That's why I made an adjustment :)
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> oh it's not adjusted
<salohcin> Not yet I was waiting on it to be approved in here
<ikonia> salohcin there is no support channel info in your updated
<Pici> !kde4 =~ s/-kde4//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu
<ikonia> better
<salohcin> !gnome3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome3
<salohcin> :-P
<ikonia> salohcin: anything else you need ?
<salohcin> Pici: THat's incorrect
<salohcin> 4.1.3 is the latest
<ikonia> salohcin: within ubuntu ?
<salohcin> Yes
<salohcin> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3
<salohcin> Part of the change I made
<salohcin> New KDE every month
<ikonia> Hmmm in backports
<salohcin> Yes The article points that out
<ikonia> lets see if my editor access is working then
<ikonia> !kde =~ s/4.1.2/4.1.3
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ikonia said: !kde =~ s/4.1.2/4.1.3
<ikonia> arrrrrrrrrr
<ikonia> jussi01: get off the plane and fix it
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> sure it's his fault?
<vorian> 4.1.3 is in backports 
<ikonia> does it need the trailing / like sed ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: try
<ikonia> !kde =~ s/4.1.2/4.1.3/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ikonia said: !kde =~ s/4.1.2/4.1.3/
<ikonia> Tm_T: can I point at jussi01 now
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ikonia> ahhh it was kde4
<Tm_T> ubottu: kde4 ~= s/4.1.2/4.1.3/
<ikonia> can I point at myseldf
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Tm_T said: ubottu: kde4 ~= s/4.1.2/4.1.3/
<ikonia> can I point at myself
<Tm_T> aww
<ikonia> Tm_T: can we point at jussi01  now
<Tm_T> ikonia: you can me too
<ikonia> ;)
<Tm_T> ikonia: no, I used different syntax
<Tm_T> ubottu: kde4 =~ s/4.1.2/4.1.3/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Tm_T said: ubottu: kde4 =~ s/4.1.2/4.1.3/
<Tm_T> aww
<ikonia> Tm_T: I know I'm picking on him as it was him who borked my access when he implimented teh access plugin stuff
<ikonia> adin plugin I think
<Tm_T> AHH!
<ikonia> admin even
<Tm_T> ubottu: login
<ubottu> use @login
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> ubottu: kde4 =~ s/4.1.2/4.1.3/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> see?
<ikonia> I was logged in It hink
<ikonia> think
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> I wasn't
<ikonia> lets see if I am now
<ikonia> !kde4 =~ s/4.1.3/4.1.2/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ikonia said: !kde4 =~ s/4.1.3/4.1.2/
<ikonia> I thought so 
<ikonia> factoid fixed though
<ikonia> salohcin: happy ?
<salohcin> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu
<salohcin> ^_^
<salohcin> THanks
<Tm_T> aww
<Tm_T> ubottu: kde4 =~ s/4.1.2/4.1.3/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> now
<salohcin> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<salohcin> ok
<salohcin> Can I do that when I'm editing it to send here?
<ikonia> it sends it here 
<salohcin> Neat thatnks
<salohcin> thanks
<Tm_T> hum
 * Pici facepalms
<Pici> stdin, jussi01: Whenever either of you have some free time (as in this definitely isnt a priority) can you add jaunty to !info and set it as the default release in #ubuntu+1.  Thanks!
<LjL> Pici: i think you forgot "make it join #ubuntu+1"
<Pici> LjL: I just realized that
<ikonia> am I being wrong in saying no to helping PEter in #ubuntu install spaying softwar eon his bosses machine
<Pici> spaying? 
<Pici> Oh, spying
<ikonia> spying
<ikonia> sorry - on a train, bad lag
<PriceChild> What's with the random characters?
<Pici> ikonia: From the way he is describing things, I'd say its okay to say no.
<Pici> Doesn't sound legit to me.
 * PriceChild imagines a spaying laptop
<ikonia> Pici: ?
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> Pici: sorry that was meant for PriceChild 
<Pici> PriceChild: ouch
<Pici> ikonia: "spaying" is another term for neutering pets
<PriceChild> the only reason i know what that word means is because of itchy and scratchy
<ikonia> yes yes I know
<ikonia> I had my cat spayed
<stdin> ubottu: join #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> ubottu: join #ubuntu+1
<Pici> It did already
<PriceChild> wow I have super powers :D
<PriceChild> oh ok :(
<Pici> You may have super powers too
<PriceChild> ubottu: part #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about part #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> woo I do :D
<PriceChild> ubottu: join #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #ubuntu+1
<stdin> ok, it's set to jaunty in +1 now
<Pici> Thanks
<Pici> Hopefully no one uses i
<Pici> t
<stdin> I know there's at least one person that does
 * jpds watches PeterBoy
<jpds> Bye*
<ikonia> bad lag there sorry pici I was going to remove him but my connection died
<Pici> ikonia: no worries
<ikonia> peter bye back as a34lkj2348dsf311
<ikonia> I assume someone has an eye on #ubuntuforums
<Pici> He didn't have anything to contribute
<ikonia> no buts back
<ikonia> no but he's back
<ikonia> as a34lkj2348dsf311
<Pici> as a34lkj2348dsf311
<Pici> yeah
<ikonia> and all of a sudden he "knows stuff"
<ikonia> which proves how bad he was trolling before
<ikonia> plus his name also backs it up
<PriceChild> I've completely forgotten what I was just doing.
<ikonia> spaying a cat ?
<PriceChild> < PriceChild> faria_khan: You've installed it, want to know if it works, but don' know what it does?
<PriceChild> I'm confused.
<Pici> <?cw-brad> topyli | as i herd theres a debian thing that jaunty was going to use
<LjL> Pici: meh, only about 25000 packages
<PriceChild> < erUSUL> PriceChild: FYI « echo 'APT::Install-Recommends "0";' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf » adapted from  http://debianalwaysmore.blogspot.com/2008/05/apt-get-install-without-recommends.html
<LjL> ah uhm judging from -ot, cw-brad must not be just an idiot, but a troll...
<PriceChild> Haven't looked at that yet. but don't think we have a factoid and if its sane (i believe so?) then maybe..?
<LjL> PriceChild: it's relatively sane, until a couple releases ago recommends weren't being pulled by default to begin with
<PriceChild> yep
<LjL> PriceChild: however, why would one do that
<LjL> PriceChild: when one has aptitude --without-recommends
<PriceChild> I can just imagine people would like to stick to apt-get. meh just an idea.
<LjL> PriceChild: possibly. but there's a but, being that since recommends are brought in by default, a few important-but-not-vital dependencies have been moved to recommends
<LjL> so it's probably generally speaking a bad idea, although not a *terrible* idea, to avoid isntalling them by default
<PriceChild> yep
<LjL> for instance, ubuntu-desktop only brings in network-manager and its friends as recommends
<LjL> aptitude lets you avoid installing them selectively, which is probably better in most cases
<PriceChild> it just struck me because i remember a recent blog post about firefox bringing in a ridiculous amount of packages in kubuntu
<LjL> PriceChild: was discussing that with someone yesterday, and eventually it seemed to be because of ubufox, which is indeed a recommends
<LjL> (not because of firefox-whatever-gnome-support, which is merely a suggests)
<PriceChild> yep
<Flannel> the recommends vs suggests issue isn't a fun one, thats for sure.
<stdin> we made a bug report about ff depending on ubufox, apparently no one cares because it don't affect gnome users
<PriceChild> who isn't an ubuntu user?
<PriceChild> *gnome user
<stdin> anyone who wants to use firefox in KDE
<stdin> or that doesn't have gnome (only GTK)
<Flannel> cw-brad in ot
<Flannel> kick
<Flannel> anyone?
<Flannel> thankee
<Pici> PriceChild: I would have waited if I saw your reply sooner
<PriceChild> no worries
<Flannel> He's back, so if you want that chat, you can still have it
<PriceChild> I'm thinking faria_khan is being naughty..
<LjL> prepare for cw ban
<Flannel> LjL: what immediately preceeded that?
<Pici> idiot
<Pici> I had sent him the !guidelines from ubottu too
<LjL> Flannel, he had done the rm thing in -ot first, then in +1
<Flannel> Gotcha
<LjL> i already knew he was a troll anyway
<PriceChild> i do like !danger
<LjL> he had been an idiot in #ubuntu, even though he just appeared like a clueless person there - but kinda way too clueless to be real
<Flannel> PriceChild: it's rather handy
<LjL> [21:51:11] <cw-brad> hey can u un ban me i just idle in channel
<PriceChild> have hardly used it, just like the factoid
<Flannel> PriceChild: any factoid that includes "danger will robinson" is OK in my book
<LjL> note also how he just changed nickname...
<LjL> [21:52:03] <cw-brad> nvm ill just talk to my step dad who is CEO of ubuntu ill see you tommorrow
<Pici> ahaha
<Flannel> hahahah
 * LjL chuckles. kinda.
<LjL> [21:52:34] <LjL> if you want to appeal your ban, you need to talk to the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> aww
<LjL> i thought you might have wanted some fun
<LjL> [21:52:57] <cw-brad> na [21:53:00] <cw-brad> im good [21:53:10] <cw-brad> thans for the ip
<LjL> ip? bah.
<LjL> hello cw-brad, how may we help you?
<cw-brad> you cant
<cw-brad> someone els please
<LjL> oh, ok. i'll wander off then.
<Flannel> cw-brad: How can we help you?
<cw-brad> PM me
<Flannel> cw-brad: If you have operator related issues, you're welcome to discuss them here in the channel.  We don't conduct business in queries.
<cw-brad> personel information will be send only trought PM
<Flannel> cw-brad: alright, well, if you can find an op who will talk to you about it in a query, you're welcome to.  Most business happens here.  Accountability and all.
<cw-brad> ok thanks for your ip mark will be calling you
<Flannel> Since when do telephones run off of IPs?
<Pici> Since Mark's alleged stepson lives in Jacksonville, Florida?
<PriceChild> i think he means another mark?
<PriceChild> He ignored my PM anyway.
<Pici> not sabdfl?
<Flannel> PriceChild: Not mark, "Ubuntus CEO"
<Flannel> or, thats how he referenced, that is.
<Pici> Who is..?
<Flannel> Pici: sabdfl
<Pici> Flannel: Didn't I just say that?
<Pici> Anyway, I will return later
<Flannel> Pici: Yes
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops cw-brad
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> !test
<LjL> i believe a netsplit is incoming
<PriceChild> services seem to be lagging
<LjL> and not just services
<LjL> here it comes
<PriceChild> We're looking into it.
<jdong> that's what she said?
<jdong> ack PriceChild why did you have to go in between us like that?
<LjL> hmmm this was several different splits
<jdong> ok that one I can't turn into an innuendo.
<LjL> jdong: try asking mc44, maybe he can
<genii-around> That was an interesting global notice
<LjL> seen the global notice, informed the ops on the split servers.
<PriceChild> umode +w
<LjL> funny
<LjL> services are on card
<LjL> which is the server with about the least people on
<LjL> (6 people in #ubuntu)
<ikonia> was Fujisan the trouble maker guy ?
<Pici> Yuck, bad irssi.
<jdong> so much for netsplit detection.
<ajmitch> my eyes
<PriceChild> You'll live.
<PriceChild> (that's me speaking personally, not as freenode! :P)
<nalioth> jdong: if all were on one side, what's to detect?
<nalioth> jdong: this was a biggy
<jdong> I guess so
<LjL> PriceChild: you say that because you weren't on their side of the netsplit ;)
<LjL> jdong: what did the netsplit detection do?
<PriceChild> LjL: most nicks came back individually.
<jdong> LjL: spam my screen with a page of rejoins
<PriceChild> well not most, but many
<LjL> jdong: ah, so like all other clients that people use.
<jdong> LjL: yup
<jdong> what's up with the Guest###### naming scheme, btw?
<jdong> </ignorance>
<PriceChild> jdong: /msg nickserv help set enforce
<LjL> which is now default, i believe
<PriceChild> Wow is it?
<jdong> PriceChild: neat.
<LjL> PriceChild: for new nicks with the new services, i suspect so, although i never actually tested
<LjL> don't kick Guest51470 by the way
<PriceChild> I don't think it is.. *triple checks*
<nalioth> nickserv enforce is 'opt in'
<nalioth> it is not default in any way
<LjL> i based my assumption on the fact i see so many people being forced to change nicks
<LjL> while i didn't notice so many nick collisions with the old services
<PriceChild> its not nick collisions, and its a new feature with atheme that theia didn't have
<nalioth> quite.
<nalioth> and the split has messed up folks' auto identify on connect  stuff
<LjL> no, *now* it's not nick collisions
<LjL> but the equivalent feature in the old services was if i'm not very mistaken
<PriceChild> that's still available in atheme (ghosting?)
<nalioth> yes, we still have nick collisions
<PriceChild> there is also a non-automatic individual "force nick change" by way of 'release' i believe.
<LjL> PriceChild: yes you surely can ghost, but i think "enforce" in the old services resulted in you being just killed (with a nick collision message) if you didn't change your nick in time
<LjL> the italian guys have made me do a modification to their floodbots, to send messages to "guests" asking them to change their nick, and then explaining how to register
<PriceChild> I don't believe there was 'enforce' in theia?
<PriceChild> i'm probably wrong
<LjL> PriceChild: i think there was something akin. of course i might be mistaken, no way to check now.
 * PriceChild compiles, installs and links hyperion and theia
<PriceChild> See you in a few days..
<LjL> heh
<nalioth> PriceChild: the old services did not have it enabled, no
<LjL> not *enabled*? ah, so perhaps i was just seeing the command being listed in HELP
<nalioth> yes, there were lots of commands listed in the help that were not actually available
<Pici> LF|KDE: How can we help you today?
<LjL> [23:19:49] --> cw-brad has joined this channel (n=cw-brad@75.148.78.98). (##unavailable) i don't think i forwarded him there
<LjL> so he must be banned from somewhere else i suppose
<Pici> Not much of a surprise.
<Pici> What a coincidence.  I just ran into an issue with dpkg recommends.
<Pici> I wanted to install bzr on a headless box, apt wanted to install x11.
<LjL> hah
<LF|KDE> ack! sorry again guys, im still getting used to irssi client and it once again loaded 2 clones in #Ubuntu :(
<LF|KDE> im trying :)
<Flannel> LF|KDE: Have you seen http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi ?   It's a pretty decent guide for getting sorted with irssi and screen.
<LF|KDE> not yet, ill check it out thanks :)
<Flannel> LF|KDE: any operator related issues we can help you with today?
<LF|KDE> nope im good sorry again guys
<Pici> @bansearch lf|kde
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-98-224-119-236.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops by jrib in #ubuntu on Oct 29 2008 03:47:23 (ID: 6011)
<Flannel> Ah/
<Pici> he'll be back I guess.
<Flannel> Except LF|irssi is in #u right now.  Not sure how that works.
<mneptok> CR|LF is in ##windows
 * mneptok cracks himself up
 * Myrtti gets the tape
<Myrtti> I don't really want to participate to the book meme
<Myrtti> do I have to?
<nalioth> Myrtti: are you a sheep, to follow the crowd?
<Myrtti> "What command does this keystroke sequence run? C-h c describe-key-briefly"
<Pici> Myrtti: Nah, its kind of stupid
<Myrtti> UNIX Text Processing, GNU Emacs Pocket Reference by Debra Cameron
<Myrtti> Vi Editor Pocket Reference was about as close too though
<Myrtti> next one would have been Finnish haiku poetry
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-13
<Pici> "Some of the camera work is 'subjective,' as when his drunken perceptions ar rendered by optical distortion; at other timers, it is the camera's mobility that is evocative, as when it passes through the revolving doors that serve as a symbol of destiny."
<Pici> From 1001 Movies You Must See Before You Die
<Pici> And now that I've actually transcribed that, I better put it to use
<Pici> darn you
<Myrtti> HAHA
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> gotcha
<mib_ypah9w> Hello
<TuxIc3> I am ever so curious, about LaRoza, AND HIS BAN FROM uf, IS ANYONE AT LIBERTY TO INFORM ME?
<TuxIc3> srry for caps
<Myrtti> uf?
<Pici> TuxIc3: We don't generally discuss bans with people unrelated to the situation.
<Myrtti> whats that?
<Pici> Myrtti: #ubuntuforums I suppose.
<mneptok> User Friendly
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> the irc channel #ubuntuforums I hope
<Myrtti> not ubuntuforums.org forums
<Pici> We don't control the forums themselves.
<Pici> Although some members of the IRC team may have administrative roles there.
<Myrtti> nope we don't
<Myrtti> TuxIc3: so...
<Myrtti> was there anything else we can help you with?
<S-T-E-P> salveeee
<Flannel> S-T-E-P: How can we help you today?
<S-T-E-P> ci sono italiani in qst chatt ?
<Flannel> !it | S-T-E-P 
<ubottu> S-T-E-P: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Flannel> That LjL guy sure gets around.
<jrib> yeah
<genii-around> Good evening, morning, or afternoon
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !hig is <reply> HIG stands for Human Interface Guidlines, you can find the GNOME HIG at http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !hig is <reply> HIG stands for Human Interface Guidlines, you can find the GNOME HIG at http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/
<Flannel> sigh.  *someone* is trolling.
<Pici> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<genii-around> I disagree :)
<Pici> Will anyone ever request that factoid?
<Flannel> That's why we're removing your edit capabilities ;)
<Flannel> Pici: No
<Pici> Exactly
<Pici> Maybe only if they've misspelled something eles
<genii-around> !hid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hid
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> I'd thought it would be something about Human Interface Devices or so
<Flannel> here we go!
<genii-around> Hehe
<fryguy> is there any reason why a moderator of the channel would begin answering one of my questions, and then in the middle of the dialog stop, ignore me, accuse me of trolling, kick me from the channel, and then state that I'm not actually in need of support?
<mneptok> fryguy: sure. one reason could be "that's true."
<mneptok> not saying it is, but it's a good reason.
<fryguy> it's not.  I'm in legitimate need of support, and find it appalling to be treated that way
<nalioth> fryguy: can you roll it all up in a pastebin for us?
<fryguy> no i can not. my client doesn't log chats, and I was kicked part way through the dialog, so I lost the beginning part of the logs
<fryguy> I can only give the point after I was kicked.  if someone can point me to a resource that logs the main #ubuntu channel I will gladly look at that and pull from there, or some other source of a log for the channel
<stdin> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<nalioth> we'll be happy to look at it when you get it compiled.
<fryguy> is it acceptable if I idle here while I prepare a pastebin?
<nalioth> the /topic says something about that
<fryguy> ambiguous enough, i guess i shall take my chances
<mneptok> [03:46] <fryguy> I'm trying to run gnome on a remote x server.  Someone told me I need to install an x client for gnome to run in.  What client is this and how do I install it?
<mneptok> this is after asking essentially the same question ~5 times before that
<fryguy> hold on one moment while i prepare the paste
<mneptok> you were clearly goading Flannel, and denying it will insult the intelligence of anyone over the age of 12.
<mneptok> so please, don't.
<fryguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/71189/
<fryguy> so yah, consider that my formal complaint.  I am unsure why he was accusing me of trolling, I was asking a legitimate question.  He seemed to know what he was talking about.  I'm trying to leran something.  If he in fact didn't know the answer, I would have appreciated an "I don't know" instead of being kicked from the channel and accused of trolling.
 * fryguy goes back to asking in the channel
<Flannel> If anyone's going to take his complaint seriously, let me know and I'll post all of the relevant bits.
<nickrud> Flannel, fryguy is a known envelope pusher, as long as I've known him.
 * nickrud needs an editor
<Flannel> nickrud: No, I know that, he had a run in with me around the same time you originally banned him.
<Flannel> Considering he's currently asking a question that earlier to mentioned to someone else he "does all the time"
<stdin> I see from my logs he came in here a to post a line of someone saying "try google" (paraphrase) then parted. obviously trying to provoke someone
<nickrud> that's not really a troll like activity: just yesterday I brain locked on apt-get -f install. For the life of me I could not type it, although I knew what I wanted to do. It's just his supercilious attitude
<Flannel> stdin: That's because I jumped on him the other day (original incident in recent history) for posting vertatim google queries of peoples questions
<Flannel> (If someone says "how do I install foo" he googles "how do I install foo" and posts the page he gets back)
<stdin> fwiw, posting a direct google search URL, rather than searching and picking the best (few) result(s), is against the guidelines: "When helping: be helpful"
<Flannel> stdin: I know, and thats what I told him
<stdin> is it, seemingly, one of the lease enforced guideline from what I've seen though
<Flannel> stdin: And then he got huffity about that.  It wound up with him wanting a list of every site he could post for support.
<Flannel> stdin: Nah, we tell people to not post bad info all the time
<Flannel> stdin: That rule is the reason we don't allow root account enabling, *matix, etc.
<stdin> I just mean the general guideline. eg: people doing !ask and !repeat but not helping anyone
<Flannel> Fortunately, it's not a very common occurance, usually out of nescience instead of malice.
<stdin> that's skating on the edge of that guideline
<stdin> I guess it's subjective though
<nickrud> I've got to go with stdin on that; often when I see someone give bad info I provide the right (if I know it, of course) without really calling out the bad info poster. I see others doing the same
<Flannel> stdin: Eh, if someone is helping manage the channel, as long as they're not being a deterrent, I have no problem with it.
<Flannel> It means the people who can help don't have to.  Akin to bug triaging by regular-folk allows the developers to fix bugs
<stdin> Flannel: I mean often, not just once or twice when they see it
<stdin> "bot-jockeys" I call 'em ;)
<Flannel> stdin: Yeah, there are people who get bot happy, but I dont think theyre common
<Flannel> nickrud: Ah, I do. Because you're (theoretically) fixing the problem in the future.
 * nalioth looks at all the time being wasted on this <ahem>tPrRoOlBlLEM</ahem>
<mneptok> did nalioth just fart?
<nickrud> pftt, nalioth you got a problem with friends talking fluff?
<Flannel> I'm fine banning him.  He is doing this just to waste time.
<Flannel> Which is against the code of conduct.
<Flannel> or IRC guidelines.
<stdin> maybe introduce him to the concept of "forums"
<stdin> I think the question he was asking would be a perfect forum thread, just seems to fit in to the "forum" category in my mind
<Flannel> stdin: The question he's asking, he openly admitted to performing "on a daily basis"
<Flannel> he's only asking to be difficult.
<Flannel> (This was one of the lines he omitted from his pastebin)
<stdin> then it's even better for a forum, all he'll need to do is reload the page daily :p
<Flannel> Ok, I'd really like to ban him based on his continued antics in #u, anyone else have feelings about it?  One way or the other?
<nalioth> Flannel: wait for the next episode
<Flannel> well, at least with him in a query being annoying, hes not in #u being annoying
<bazhang_> he has long been an envelope pusher, as far back as last summer iirc (fryguy)
<Flannel> Mhmm
<Flannel> Anyone been paying attention to unfo, mindrape, et al in #u?
<Flannel> I haven't been paying attention enough to catch all of it
<bazhang_> it seems to have died down; mindrape seems to think along the lines of fryguy-->helping makes you immune from any kind of action.
<bazhang_> not sure about unfo redirecting folks to #ubuntu-bugs though
<Flannel> bazhang_: Thats what it seemed like, I just wasn't sure who was the antagonist
<bazhang_> Flannel, mostly mindrape after the initial conflagration; unfo went to -ot when so directed
<Flannel> bazhang_: Have a timestamp on the initial stuff?  Or even a rough guess.
<bazhang_> hang on a sec
<Flannel> I'm inviting them ehre, since theyre going at it in -offtopic
<bazhang_> forty minutes past the previous hour (give or take); mindrape was upset that unfo had given a google link for a latex question and called him a troll. Did not see that part
<bazhang_> good call
<Flannel> bazhang_: Yeah, I saw "hes a troll" but didn't see much leading up.
<Flannel> I guess we'll just have to ask them.
<Flannel> needhelpnoob: How can we help you today?
<needhelpnoob> hi
<needhelpnoob> im just lurking :D
<bazhang_> needhelpnoob, no idling please
<Flannel> needhelpnoob: Don't lurk here.  Thanks.
<needhelpnoob> o
<needhelpnoob> ok
<needhelpnoob> cya :P
<Flannel> sigh.
<Flannel> kids these days
<bazhang_> better to discuss it here.
<Flannel> Howdy fellas.  Thanks for stopping by.
<unfo> hey Flannel 
<mindrape> /kb unfo from #ubuntu.  /discussion
<Flannel> There's obviously some animosity between the two of you.
<mindrape> if you dont /kb him then /kb me.  /discussion/discussion.  :)
<unfo> Flannel:  mindrape alleges that I am doing bad by asking "why" questions.
<Flannel> hold up
<mindrape> read the log.  he is asking everybody irrelevant questions.  they want help.
<Flannel> mindrape, unfo, hold up.
<unfo> ok
<mindrape> I'm not going to waste my time arguing my point against a troll... the logs speak for themselves.
<mindrape> like I said /kb him or /kb me.
<mindrape> <3 mindrape
<bazhang_> this seems to revolve around recommending a google search of latex
<Flannel> unfo: Alright, unfo, mind telling us what happened?
<bazhang_> oh well
<unfo> Flannel:  There are more people in #ubuntu than can be helped.  I have been sending some away, e.g. to #winehq, google, and elsewhere.
<unfo> Flannel:  I am also asking "why" questions.  The best example is when someone asked for Microsoft Times New Roman font.  I asked them why they needed that font specifically.
<bazhang_> unfo, sending them to -bugs is not the best move
<unfo> bazhang_:  point taken.
<Flannel> unfo: While asking "why" has its purpose, that's only if you're going to give better alternatives
<Flannel> And then if they refuse/don'
<Flannel>  /don't want the alternatives, you should honor that decision
<unfo> Flannel:  fair.  
 * unfo goes through scrollback and looks how he's been doing
<Flannel> We don't expect you to be able to help everyone, and unfortunately, that means during some periods some people go unhelped for periods of time
<Flannel> If you have real reasons for pointing them to other channels, that's fine.  And I don't see anything wrong with that.
<Flannel> But, for instance (I haven't read the logs, so this may be completely irrelevant), if someone asks about installing LaTeX, that's obviously an Ubuntu question.
<Flannel> Whereas using LaTeX could just as easily be elsewhere.
<unfo> Flannel:  Installing Latex can be learned by googling though, no?
<Flannel> unfo: you'd be better off sending them to #LaTeX
<Flannel> unless you're giving them a specific page
<unfo> Flannel:  you sure?
<unfo> ah.
<Flannel> "go google it" isn't a good response.
<unfo> point taken.
<Flannel> Besides the fact that it's unhelpful, it's also insulting
<unfo> Flannel:  they did not respond to me.  Let me follow up with them now if they're still around.
<unfo> (bazhang_: When I see a real crash, I sometimes point the person to -bugs.  And in this case I sent someone who had an installer hang there too.  Both bad ideas?)
<Flannel> Also, once you tell them (go to #LaTeX, or here check [url] out), if they don't want to use those resources, don't pester them about it.  If they feel they need personalized support (or want their hand held) that's valid.  And it just means they'll wind up waiting for someone who *can* provide that to them
<bazhang_> unfo, redirecting is not a good move imo; #ubuntu is the support channel
<unfo> (The LaTex questioner is gone.)
<Flannel> Again, I haven't read the logs, so this may not be relevant to the issues at hand.
<unfo> bazhang_: even for crashes?
<Flannel> unfo: -bugs isn't really a bug support channel (and its often dead anyway)
<bazhang_> unfo, if it is for some esoteric wine thing or alsa/compiz, but -bugs folks will likely not like it
<unfo> bazhang_:  this is for an evolution crash.  even then?
<Flannel> unfo: If they have what you think is a bug, try searching launchpad (with them), see if they come up with anything, suggest reporting a bug, etc (they may need help reporting it)
<unfo> Flannel:  that is very hard to do in a channel as crowded as #ubuntu.  :)
<Flannel> Even if the bug report doesn't have all the right info (because you don't know what info may be needed), that'll be asked for when its triaged
<Flannel> unfo: it's not really no.  I do it all the time.
<Flannel> unfo: If you, or the person you are talking to, is having trouble keeping up, you can sidebar in #ubuntu-classroom (assuming its not being used)
<Flannel> Its a nice low-noise room if the person reads slowly, etc.
<unfo> Flannel:  I will try doing that.
<bazhang_> unfo, if people want to PM, it really not your affair.
<Flannel> unfo: I think that about covers it.  Also, if someone gets on your case in the future, feel free to bring it to our attention here (and there's no good that comes from arguing with the person).  We try and nip these things in the bud.
<unfo> bazhang_:  isn't PM'ing heavily discouraged?
<Flannel> We'd prefer (and you'll prefer) keeping it in the channel.
<unfo> Flannel:  I will keep that in mind too.
<bazhang_> unfo, if two people (after asking) wish to converse via PM then it is fine.
<unfo> Thanks for all the suggestions.
<unfo> bazhang_: ah.
<unfo> shall I go now, or hang around here a few minutes more in case you have anything more to say to me?
<Flannel> unfo: That about covers it.  Thank you for the support you do, but remember, quality over quantity ;)
<unfo> ok.  :)
<bazhang_> wish someone who had rights was around in -ot for Paddy_Eire
<Flannel> sometimes I wish someone would nuke it from orbit
<bazhang_> hehe
<bazhang_> it has become like a low-grade version of the movie Stepbrothers
<bazhang_> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @mark virmin #ubuntu repeated offtopic and spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> unfo: How can we help you?
<unfo> i invited fryguy here.
<Flannel> unfo: For what?
<bazhang> unfo, there is no #ubuntu+1 (at least not for support purposes)
<bazhang> unfo, intrepid support in #ubuntu
<unfo> Flannel: regarding a PM.
<unfo> bazhang: yes.
<Flannel> unfo: He said something to you in a query? or what?
<unfo> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> unfo: What'd he say?
<mindrape> be with you momentarily...
<mindrape> got a few /msg's do state your beef and I'll get to it eventually.
<bazhang> mindrape, stop with the offtopic in #ubuntu please
<mindrape> bazhang: what off topic?  I'm helping people out and asking unfo to stop insulting and confusing people.
<mindrape> [00:04] <giacomo_> hello mindrape
<mindrape> [00:04] <mindrape> hey, how goes it?
<mindrape> [00:04] <mindrape> so explain your problem and I'll see what I can do.
<mindrape> [00:04] <giacomo_> I dunno, but I'm happy that somebody is listening to me :-)
<mindrape> people feel insulted by him.
<mindrape> his comments and constant harassment is not welcome
<bazhang> <mindrape> giacomo_: if you'd like help /msg me... unfo will just confuse you and lead you down random paths of google links he finds that he thinks are relevant
<mindrape> and it pisses off newcomers
<bazhang> I wont ask again.
<Flannel> mindrape: Alright, few things.  We don't need pastes here.  Second, I asked you here (this time) for something about *you* not about anyone else.
<mindrape> well ask away
<mindrape> what is it about me you would like to know?
<mindrape> keep in mind I'm trying to help 4 people right now from #ubuntu and about 12 from #php so you are distracting people from getting answers...
<mindrape> but fire away...
<Flannel> mindrape: If you have an issue with someone in an Ubuntu channel, bring it to our attention.  Don't accuse them of being a troll, don't badger them back and forth.  Let the ops sort it out.
<mindrape> bazhang was aware.
<Flannel> mindrape: If you'd like, I can get rid of a quarter of your distractions.
<mindrape> bazhang told us to go to -offtopic
<mindrape> then he showed up there and told us to come here
<mindrape> blame bazhang for not knowing how to escalate.
<Flannel> mindrape: It shouldn't have ever been in #ubuntu in the first place.
<mindrape> Flannel - like I've said.  I'm here to help.  If you want to ban me from #ubuntu that is your perogative.
<mindrape> unfo shouldnt have?  I agree.
<Flannel> mindrape: Just follow the code of conduct, and the IRC guidelines.  I can give you links to them if you'd like.
<mindrape> Flannel - tell it to unfo.
<Flannel> mindrape: No, you shouldn't have ever gotten started calling people trolls or telling other people to ignore them or whatever.
<mindrape> he is the one w the issue.
<mindrape> read the logs
<mindrape> if you cant figure it out I dont know what to tell you
<mindrape> he is a troll.
<mindrape> I cant call a troll a troll?
<Flannel> mindrape: that's not for you to decide.  And no, you can't.
<mindrape> why not?
<Flannel> And you can't bait a troll either, or harass them.
<mindrape> if a person is truly trolling I have to walk on glass?
<mindrape> I asked him repeatedly to stop.
<mindrape> he continued.
<mindrape> I never trolled
<Flannel> mindrape: Just leave them alone, and let us know.
<mindrape> [00:09] <mmap> haha, mindrape is a fag          <--- and that is allowed in #ubuntu?
<mindrape> but I cant call a guy a troll?
<mindrape> laugh
<mindrape> hypocrisy at its best.
<Flannel> mindrape: No, its not.  Which is why he's removed.
<mindrape> anyhow... /msgs to respond to
<Flannel> mindrape: We prefer you to keep your support in the channel.
<Flannel> giacomo_: How can we help you today?
<Flannel> mindrape: #ubuntu isn't a place for vigilante justice.  Let the operators know about issues, and we'll handle them.
<giacomo_> Flannel, no no I'm just visiting how #ubuntu community is working from the top :-) you're going great, see you
<Flannel> giacomo_: We ask people don't visit here, thanks.
<giacomo_> Ups I didn't know, ciao
<Flannel> mindrape: Do you understand?  disagree?  whats the story?
<mindrape> helping people... got 5 msgs now... hold.
<Flannel> mindrape: Again, don't do Ubuntu support in queries, please keep it in the channel.
<mindrape> Flannel - I am getting them away from unfo...
<mindrape> he distracts them.
<Flannel> mindrape: Keep them in the channel.
<mindrape> and then they dont follow up when I ask them to run commands and give me results / ouput
<Flannel> mindrape: Let us worry about any other disturbances
<Flannel> (you properly notify us, of course)
<Flannel> mindrape: Do you 
<Flannel> agree, disagree, etc?
<mindrape> agree.
<mindrape> busy.
<Flannel> mindrape: So, we shouldn't have any issues in the future then?  And you'll keep your support in the channel?
<Flannel> mindrape: Care to participate?
<mindrape> yes
<mindrape> leaving now... too many windows.
<Flannel> good grief.
<bazhang> @mark unfo mindrape #ubuntu badgering
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> well, that took an hour longer than I had hoped
<bazhang> it must be reaaally late there
<bazhang> @bansearch mindrape
<ubottu> No matches found for mindrape!n=mindrape@unaffiliated/mindrape in any channel
<Flannel> frybye != fryguy
<Myrtti> noted
<Myrtti> MOIN
<bazhang> yeah I saw that and had the exact same reaction
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti
<bazhang> morning Myrtti 
<Myrtti> going down in 6 minutes
<christel> !
<persia> Could someone point me at the best way to request Ubuntu IRC Team support for a new channel?
<elkbuntu> this is a good start.
<elkbuntu> emailing ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com is probably also a good idea.
<elkbuntu> what is the new channel?
<persia> #ubuntu-arm
<persia> I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels now, but I want to make sure that the IRC Team has approrpaite access control and stuff.
<persia> Should I be registering it directly, or should the channel owner be someone on the IRC team?
<elkbuntu> it can be transferred at a later date
<elkbuntu> the main thing is getting it up and protected
<persia> OK.  So best would be to just set it up, and then ask for it to be coordinated by the IRC team by sending a mail?
<elkbuntu> yep
<persia> OK.  Thanks.
<elkbuntu> set changuard on asap, for instance.
<Hobbsee> which is fortunately documented in that link
<persia> And what's the best way to get ubuntulog and ubottu to join?
<elkbuntu> persia, ubuntulog is harrassing the sysadmins, ubottu is probably going to be ubot3
<persia> ubot3 works fine.
<ubot3> Factoid works fine. not found
<elkbuntu> nalioth, has ubot3 the ability to take another small chan?
<elkbuntu> sure about that? :P
<jpds> I could put ubot5 in.
<jpds> persia: As for ubuntulog, mail rt@ubuntu.com.
<persia> jpds, Thanks.  I'll do that.
<jpds> "ubot5 has joined #ubuntu-arm"
<Myrtti> breakfast goodness: coffee, bread with piping hot melted cheese, raspberry-muffin ice cream
<elkbuntu> right, so if tomorrow goes to plan, i get new phone, and churn to new internet provider.
<Hobbsee> woot!
<Hobbsee> to what?
<persia> Is this a real internet provider, or still part of the mess that is Telstra?
<elkbuntu> internode
<elkbuntu> the one true provider.
<elkbuntu> as in, check the SFD sponsors list.
<elkbuntu> ok, why did i say sfd?
<ikonia> what a cool named "intranode"
 * elkbuntu headdesks
<persia> I seem to remember them being especially good, although I've not been in the market for an Australian ISP for the past few years.
<elkbuntu> i meant linux.conf.au
<elkbuntu> did you used to live here?
<Hobbsee> ahh,internode.
<ikonia> is anyone running  uvirtbot in #ubuntu-server
<elkbuntu> internode costs more than the cheapest, but not as much as telstra, and they have a conscience.
<jpds> ikonia: I believe that's soren's bot.
<elkbuntu> and, when you ring and say the word linux, the support tech doesnt respond in a hushed whisper.
<ikonia> jpds: so I assume thats cool then
<persia> elkbuntu, I used manage networks for multinationals in Asia-Pacific.  I don't any more, mostly so I can sleep once in a while.
<elkbuntu> persia, we were all young and stupid, some just stupider than others, i guess :P
<persia> Indeed :)
<jpds> ikonia: 'Tis on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots so I guess it is.
<ikonia> well spotted
 * elkbuntu goes off to play ppracer for a while
<Myrtti> oh for gods sake
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultamatix
<Myrtti> this is just excellent
<ikonia> who is actually developing it now ?
<ikonia> 7http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1365&sid=6c9152e4d079a05f63853c57f3094f36 ...honestly
<Myrtti> http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1365&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=100#p20287
<Myrtti> ;____;
<Myrtti> that makes baby elephants cry
<ikonia> that product makes me cry
<Myrtti> oh, the pain
<Myrtti> THE PAIN.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, the regular english version just needs translation to simple
<Myrtti> yup
<elkbuntu> fr too
<elkbuntu> es too
<ikonia> another netspliy - freenode is having a hard time at the moment
<ikonia> @bansearch ef_cod
<ubottu> No matches found for ef_cod!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Myrtti> I don't need a new phone I don't need a new phone I don't need a new phone I don't need a new phone
 * ikonia has a new phone
 * ikonia flashes it at elk
<Myrtti> I don't need a new phone I don't need a new phone I don't need a new phone...
<ikonia> Myrtti: which one are you craving
<Myrtti> http://www.nokia.com/A4136001?newsid=1268601
<Myrtti> it's not as good as N95, but...
<Myrtti> meh.
<Myrtti> "The Nokia E63 is expected to begin shipping in the coming weeks for an estimated retail price of EUR 199, before taxes and subsidies."
<ikonia> quite similar to mine
<ikonia> I've just got eh E71
<Myrtti> OH SHUTUP
<Myrtti> >___<
<ikonia> that looks ok though
<ikonia> pink too
<Myrtti> http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/07/review-nokia-e7.html
<Dave2> Myrtti: I'll do a swap with you, then you WILL need a new phone. Problem solved.
<Myrtti> Dave2: I can give you my 6021
<Dave2> Myrtti: OK, even my phone's better than that
<Myrtti> hey, don't mock up 6021
<Myrtti> it's trusty s40 phone with bluetooth
 * Dave2 has a somewhat battered 6230
<Myrtti> 6233 was full of awesome goodness
<Dave2> 6230's screen is too low-res for microFB 2 :(
<Daviey> Ive heard of battered Cod, even battered Mars bars - but never a mobile.
<Myrtti> Daviey: I dropped my 6233 three storeys down in a staircase. It was a bit dented afterwards.
<Daviey> ohdear
<Myrtti> worked fine though after I had the power button welded back to the circuitboard at the phone dealership for 16€
<Myrtti> as I said, 6233 was full of awesome goodness.
<Myrtti> If I hadn't had to give up my workphone when I left COSS a year ago, I'd still use it.
<Daviey> hang on, i thought you gave me a COSS biz card
<Myrtti> s40 goodness meant gammu and gnokii and wammu worked like a charm.
<Myrtti> I did give you COSS biz card. I can still carry those, and I represent them in some sense.
<Myrtti> I just don't get paid.
<ikonia> Myrtti: interesting reviews of the E71 - I'll have to check out some of the features
<ikonia> Myrtti to off-set your envy, gnokii is a pain with the E71
<Myrtti> ikonia: I know, it's the same pain with N95
<ikonia> ah, so not that much of an offset
<Myrtti> it's because the gnokii helper app can't be installed to s60v3 phones
<ikonia> ahhh
<wgrant> You should all get ARM devices so you can run Jaunty on them!
<Myrtti> wgrant: I've got 770 already, but IT'S NOT A PHONE
<ikonia> wgrant I thought about it on the blackberry I had
<Myrtti> ubot3` is in -offtopic, is this on purpose?
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-ops, Myrtti said: ubot3` is in -offtopic, is this on purpose?
<Pici> echo echo
<PriceChild> Yes?
<Myrtti> PriceChild: but it also answers in there...
<Dave2> Daviey: it was battered before I went to Scotland, too.
<Dave2> Mmm... deep-fried battered pizza...
<Myrtti> [14:48] < Sinnerman> !hate | gord
<Myrtti> [14:48] < ubottu> gord: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<Myrtti> [14:48] < ubot3`> gord: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<Myrtti> I don't want to kick it from the channel
<ikonia> mute it? 
<Myrtti> did
<ikonia> as a compromise
<Pici> It is
<ikonia> ooh
<Pici> But !foo > bar will send 2 copies
<Pici> One from each
<Myrtti> yup
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Myrtti said: !foo is bar
<Pici> I muted it as 'ubot3' the other day, but forgot about the privsmgs
<Myrtti> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<Myrtti> ubot3`: foo
<ubot3`> bar
<Pici> Myrtti: its nalioth's bot, lets wait for him to do his magic
<Myrtti> nalioth: plz could you have a look?
<Myrtti> Pici: was just typing that :-P
<Myrtti> magic
<Myrtti> great minds...
<Pici> :)
<bazhang> argh
<bazhang> a_ seems to be purposely obtuse
<bazhang> @bansearch EF_Codd
<ubottu> No matches found for ef_codd!i=ef_codd@119.11.18.62 in any channel
<bazhang> that name seems really familiar
<bazhang> <EF_Codd> Is $69.99 a good deal for a fully loaded Gutsy Gibbon Ubuntu? It's second hand
<LjL> bazhang: that was when?
<bazhang> just now LjL ; am sure he is trolling
<ikonia> he's gone
<ikonia> he left before I could deal with him earlier
<bazhang> he is there right now
<ikonia> tag team
<LjL> the logs tell nothing good about him
<ikonia> he has another nick
<ikonia> I'm searching for it
<LjL> well, the very nick he's using right now tells nothing good about him
<ikonia> ah
<jrib> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> jrib: I was going to get him last time with his trolling, but he left before I could
<ikonia> don't like doing it retrospectivly
<LjL> may i do a plea
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> wat
<ikonia> as in a "plea" request
 * Myrtti gives LjL a lolipop
<LjL> we have @mark, do use it when someone misbehaves but not quite enough to make you feel like kicking
<jrib> @help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> LjL: done
<LjL> ikonia: well in this case, you kicked anyway
<ikonia> no - I mean "done deal"
<LjL> ok
<LjL> actually, how about this
<LjL> i'd have the floodbot match for !ot | someone, !attitude | someone, etc
<LjL> when they receive enough "bad" factoids, they log a mark entry
<jrib> ubottu should just do that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> oh shutup
<ikonia> quite good, but we'd have to watch how we'd use it
<LjL> jrib: well i don't know the ubottu code, i can do it with the floodbots
<LjL> ikonia: of course, but think about this... if one spends the time to look at the bantracker for someone, it means that someone is already suspicious
<ikonia> LjL, I agree with what your saying, just have to make sure it's "warrented" better
<LjL> ikonia: so if the bt shows automatic marks about them, well there's probably more than a couple of reasons to ring alarm bells
<jrib> LjL: right, I like the idea.  It would be better if ubottu had a clear role and the floodbots another, but you have your php fetish :o
<LjL> ikonia: it's still just a remark in the bt, not a kick or anything
<LjL> jrib, if stdin wants to do this, he's very welcome
<ikonia> LjL: no , but be wrong to mark someone wrongly
<ikonia> LjL: the principal is sound though
<LjL> jrib: also if you want elegance, you can just think in terms that "the floodbots watch out for bad stuff" and "ubottu just gives information", this fits the scheme ;)
<jrib> hmm
<jrib> yes
<LjL> ikonia, if someone gets stuff listed in !etiquette, say, 3 or 4 times, then i feel chances are *very* high they deserve being watched
<ikonia> LjL: concur
<LjL> ikonia: and anyway the BT logs, so someone would always check the log for what actually happened
<ikonia> of course, just saying we'd have to be a little more aware
<LjL> ikonia, mind, despite what @help says, it's *not* like a kick. there's a **MARK** added in the comment, one immediately sees it's just a remark
<ikonia> yeah, I think mark is good
<LjL> also, you'd see "floodbot1" as the fellow doing it - easily distinguishable from an actual op action
<Pici> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Pici> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://tinyurl.com/3s8roe
<Pici> Er, I knew that.
<LjL> Pici: you sound like my father...
<LjL> <question> <answer> "i knew that already"
<stdin> it's very difficult in supybot to get plugins to interact, it'll probably break more than it fixed
<LjL> stdin: ok, i'll do it with the floodbots, there's just one thing i need for that, the floodbots need to be able to login
<ikonia> LjL: I've been thinking about your !offtopic idea, and I see a potential flaw
<LjL> ikonia: do tell
<bazhang> I do too
<bazhang> I tend not to use the !trigger
<ikonia> LjL: normally if someone is offtopic about 5 people do !offtopic | user the only way I can see dealing with this is how ubottu flooding the channel when 5 people do !trigger
<bazhang> but just ask them to /j #ubuntu--offtopic
<ikonia> LjL: that would = 5 offtopics against 1 guy straight away 
<LjL> bazhang: well that's not a flaw, just a false negative, no big deal
<bazhang> but am using the @mark LjL (starting earlier today)
<LjL> ikonia: ok, that's true
<bazhang> btw how to search the @mark?
<ikonia> LjL: not unfixable, but food for though
<bazhang> just bansearch?
<LjL> bazhang: like any ban, the complete hostmask gets recorded
<bazhang> @bansearch unfo
<ubottu> Match: unfo!n=user@cpe000d8824ef4e-cm0013718690da.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com by bazhang in #ubuntu-ops on Nov 13 2008 07:28:12 (ID: 6720)
<LjL> ikonia: not unfixable, but a bitch to fix
<ikonia> concur
<LjL> ikonia: i can only see two ways - one, implement timers and stuff in the floodbots, two, react on ubottu's messages and not on the triggers
<LjL> ikonia: of course the latter would be easier, but it involves knowing what the actual factoids *say*, and that can change over time
<ikonia> LjL yes, the latter would work, as a persistant person would get misese
<ikonia> didn't say it was easy
<LjL> unless...
<stdin> LjL: seems supybot doesn't set you add users easily
<stdin> we'd have to have someone register with the bot, then I set the hostmask
<LjL> ikonia: unless, and this is not very elegant, we add some seemingly unimportant character or keyword to "bad" factoids
<LjL> stdin: i can most certainly login as a floodbot
<ikonia> LjL yes, or !! on the end
<ikonia> rather than !
<LjL> ikonia: not all of them have ! to begin with, though
<ikonia> LjL: just an example
<ikonia> a uniquer identifier
<LjL> ikonia: for now, i was thinking of adding !offtopic, !attitude, !repeat, !patience, !language and !botabuse
<LjL> and !caps
<stdin> LjL: it doesn't necessarily have to be the floodbots nick that registers, just someone who the bot doesn't know
<ikonia> LjL: those triggers seem reasonable
<ikonia> how about o4o
<LjL> ikonia: the floodbots are not in -ot...
<ikonia> ah
<LjL> ikonia: and no, they can't be without very heavy changes to the code
<stdin> @config supybot.defaultIgnore False
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> LjL: don't want them in there
<bazhang> they would break
<LjL> it's not that they would break, it's that they're made to only handle one channel
<LjL> the whole code relies on that assumption
<LjL> bazhang: do i @register?
<bazhang> with all the !triggers in -ot they would surely be stressed though
<LjL> sorry, i meant stdin
<stdin> /msg ubottu register floodbot <somepass>
<FloodBot> done
<LjL> ikonia: anyway i already have a short-term timer that i use for "please don't flood", i'll see if i can re-use that one for avoiding multiple triggers
<stdin> @config supybot.defaultIgnore True
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> LjL yes, that was the only way I could see of getting around it
<stdin> FloodBot: can you see if @whoami works
<stdin> oh, @login before that
<LjL> ikonia: if not, i can also see using a nonprintable unicode characters that looks like a space in the factoids ;)
<LjL> [15:10:56] <FloodBot> @whoami
<LjL> [15:10:59] <ubottu> floodbot
<stdin> good, the bot knows who you are
<stdin> @capability add floodbot bantracker
<ubottu> Error: The command "capability add" is available in the Admin and Channel plugins.  Please specify the plugin whose command you wish to call by using its name as a command before "capability add".
<stdin> @Admin capability add floodbot bantracker
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> shall i try a test @mark?
<stdin> sure, it should work
<FloodBot> @mark #ubuntu-ops FloodBot This is a test
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<FloodBot> good, thanks
<LjL> !testljl is <reply> °
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !testljl
<ubottu> °
<ljl2> !testljl
<ubottu> °
<ljl2> !testljl
<ljl2> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ljl2> !testljl
<ubottu> °
<LjL> don't like that being treated as an extended char...
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<genii-around> Good morning, afternoon, or evening
<Myrtti> moin
<genii-around> Myrtti: Moin :)
<genii> Is floodbot on vacation?
<genii> I kept waiting in #k for it to kick in but never did
<ubottu> In ubottu, MTecknology said: advice is <reply>Looking for offtopic advice in IRC? You might wanna take a look here first. http://profarius.com/content/irc-advice      (Just something I wrote up because of the times I've seen this type of advice asked on IRC)
<ubottu> In ubottu, noiz said: why is that? :D
<ikonia> whats the name of that pastebin app that you can do cat file | pastebininit or what ever it's called
<stdin> pastebinit
<stdin> from joining "pastebin" and "it" ;)
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> thankyou
<stdin> :)
<Nafallo> should be paste innit ;-)
<ikonia> anyone seen http://pastebin.com/f1b7ed54c
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> anyone seen s 2.6.25-3 kernel on 8.10 ?
<stdin> I think that was a version during the alphas
<ikonia> really ? I thought it always started with .27 ?
<ikonia> even the alphas (I don't know)
<jdong> we started with 2.626-1.2
<jdong> 2.6.25-3... I have no idea where you'd get it from.
<jdong> maybe one of the kernel guys keeps a PPA?
<ikonia> this guy's box is a state with it
<jdong> I mean, it's in kernel.ubuntu.com's git tree, but I'm not sure where else
<ikonia> I'm trying to figure out this guys box now
<ikonia> lets look at his sources
<ikonia> ahh it's an EE PC
<ikonia> EEE
<ikonia> doesn't that have some funky distro ?
<ikonia> ahh not is't not
<stdin> ahh, I was thinking of .26-5 not .25
<ikonia> I just don't know where he has got this stuff from
<Pici> jdong: no, I'm pretty sure we started with 2.6.24 in Intrepid, concidering thats what Hardy has.
<ikonia> Pici same way 9.04 is on 2.6.24
<ikonia> 27 sorry
<Pici> Indeed
<jdong> Pici: yes but we skipped directly to 26
<Pici> ikonia: apt-cache policy <whatever his kernel package is> may give you info
<Pici> jdong: Ah, yes. Right.
<ikonia> Pici it's more than just the kernel - his box is a mess
<ikonia> Pici: just using it as an example
<Pici> Ah
<jdong> linux (2.6.26-1.1) intrepid; urgency=low
<jdong> that was the first one uploaded at Intrepid.
<jdong> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<Pici> Yah yah
<jdong> 2.6.24-16.30 -> 2.6.26-1.1
<Pici> Ubuntu powers activate!
<ikonia> Pici it's morphi time
<ikonia> morphin
<Pici> I give up
<Pici> I'm going to lunch, sorry ikonia 
<ikonia> ha ha
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * genii sips
 * Pici scratches his head at cw-brad 
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> he's still got active bans in +1 and -offtopic
<Pici> ikonia: Did you see the wiki page he mentioned?
<ikonia> no
<Pici> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizationFromScratch
<ikonia> I'm lagging on a train so I missed he odd line
<ikonia> I'm not sure that will work
<ikonia> it looks to be based on the LFS chroot method but random
<ikonia> it also seems a pointless thing to do ?
<ikonia> or am I missing the point 
<Pici> No, it seems pointless to me as well.
<jdong> Pici: looking at it.... I can't say anything is HARMFUL
<jdong> Pici: but it's utterly pointless
<jdong> in fact it does exactly what debian-installer does to begin with
<jdong> I guess some people like to get their hands involved a bit more than others.
<jdong> err wait that didn't sound right
<jdong> some people like to do things manually....
<jdong> forget it.
<ikonia> jdong: the grub install is dangerous
<Pici> I would think that if you wanted to try to do something like this, that you'd do it yoruself, without a how-to.
<jdong> ikonia: heh it does overwrite system grub with that, and the menu.lst example is wrong.
<ikonia> jdong: exactly
<jdong> but I *HOPE* people who follow howtos like this understand enough of what they're doing to see that.
<ikonia> jdong: give it to a new user and tell them it's "l33t" and watch them blat the system
<Pici> And now someone is asking me in a privmsg if theres a warez channel on freenode.
<ikonia> I'm not sure the uid's will be ok
<jdong> ikonia: sadly you're probably right
<LjL> Pici: cw-brad told me yesterday in a PM that he had written a wiki page. he asked me if that would make him unban him.
<LjL> when i said no, he asked whether $20 in a paypal account to me would.
<ikonia> that could cause an issue as he doesn't setup the admin group for the user, or the correct uid and gid's for an ubuntu system
<ikonia> I've got a bit of an issue with this page in that it's wrong, and pointless
<jdong> mostly pointless
<ikonia> quite wrong though too
<jdong> and there is no /boot/vmlinuz symlink with stock Ubuntu kernels.
<Pici> LjL: Hes asking for help with the wiki in #ubuntu
<jdong> and why the hell do you install casper and laptop-detect from a minimalist from-scratch config?
<Pici> LjL: I havent said anything yet.
<jdong> jeez just run the freaking alternate installer
<ikonia> Pici I'll put a big warning on the top
<LjL> genii, what were you saying about the floodbots and #k? the floodbots aren't in there...
<genii> LjL: I thought the floodbots were in #ubuntu and #kubuntu both. A user earlier pasted his result of lshw and eventually the built-in channel flood controls got it
<Pici> There are no built-in channel flood controls
<LjL> was about to say
<ikonia> warning on
<LjL> genii, anyway no, the floodbots have never been in #k
<genii> LjL: OK. Can we get one ? ;)
<LjL> yes
<LjL> but do keep in mind that a lot of the conversation that usually goes on in #k is *very* enter-intensive
<LjL> so that would likely piss off a few people
<genii> Hm
<Pici> KDE users abuse the enter key
<LjL> Pici, no, KDE users simply aren't crammed in a channel with 1500 other people
<genii> LjL: I'm not sure how other #kubuntu ops might feel about floodbot, maybe a poll/vote first
<LjL> i've had that request at least once before.
<LjL> initially though, everyone agreed that they weren't necessary there
<genii> Mostly not. But you do get the occasion  lshw dump or so :)
<LjL> ikonia: do you think 15 seconds is a reasonable timeout for ignoring duplicate warnings-via-factoids?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> not a bad starting point
<nalioth> i don't think there is a need for the floodbot fleet in #kubuntu 
<LjL> nalioth: not the fleet, i'd use just one bot and disable +J
<genii> nalioth: I'm not so sure either. It's only occasionally that the flooding gets out of control and almost always just a user that didn't know better
<nalioth> genii: #kubuntu doesn't have near the population density of #ubuntu, so a lot of the mechanisms in #ubuntu are not necessary there
<genii> For some reason though I thought the floodbots were pretty standard
 * LjL chuckles
<LjL> if there's anything in the world that isn't standard
<Pici> genii: Have you ever seen an IRC bot written in php?
<LjL> Pici: have you ever seen an operator permbanned from his channel?
<Pici> LjL: A few times
<LjL> right.
<genii> As nalioth knows I'm not feeling great. So please excuse non-responsiveness, I'm just going listen for the computer beep if my name is flagged
<Pici> Sorry, feel better.
<genii> Thanks
<PriceChild> Myrtti: i wouldn't think that's used too much, and would rather keep them both in so that someone with +o can unmute ubot3 even if they haven't access to make it join
<nalioth> huh?
<nalioth> did i miss something?
<Myrtti> I don't like it being there
<Pici> nalioth: ubot3` i #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> the netsplits are screwing up that little bot's brain
<ikonia> been quite a few splits of late
<nalioth> ya'll can kick ubot3 out of -offtopic when / if it finds it's way in any more
<LjL> PriceChild, problem with that is that it makes tab completion irritating ;)
<PriceChild> okies
<PriceChild> Myrtti: just noticed my n95 8gb's software is about a year out of date.. :/
<Myrtti> PriceChild: :-(
<Myrtti> I was bored, so I reinstalled xubuntu.
<Myrtti> I need a life.
<Myrtti> QUICK
<jdong> Myrtti: don't worry, that's nothing compared to what I just did out of boredom.
<jdong> I took two dirty hip-hop song lyrics, put them in one textfile, then ran dissociated-press on them.
<jdong> it ended up generating even more disturbing lyrics.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !mono is <reply> You can get mono from kissing someone, I heard.  Oh, the other mono?  You can find more information on that at http://www.mono-project.com
<PriceChild> Not that we've used them much at all recently, but I was thinking it'd be more sense for council to be +* in whatever channels, and only ubuntuirccouncil +F, what with new council person soon and all.
<PriceChild> well, +*-VO (and the above because of a 4 person +F limit)
<mneptok> hrm. there's a vacant council seat?
<mneptok> Dennis'?
<mneptok> or what did i miss?
<Myrtti> mneptok: yeah
<Myrtti> can I ask a stupid question about Linux?
<Myrtti> no, hold on
<mneptok> the suspense!
<Myrtti> I'm trying to figure out to which of my encrypted partitions I'm going to save the encryption keyfiles for the other two
 * Myrtti tries to think very very very hard
<Flannel> you could save half of each of them to the other two!
<Myrtti> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LUKS_Encrypted_Root#Exit_Install
<Myrtti> my... brain... hurts
<Myrtti> ow.
<Myrtti> ow ow.
 * Myrtti gives up
<Myrtti> someone should write a version that would cover how to do that with ubuntu after you've installed your system using alternate disks thingie
<Myrtti> and - it's not going to be me, because I DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT WIKI PAGE
<Myrtti> :-<
<Flannel> Myrtti: you mean the private homedir thing? or no?
<Myrtti> no
<Pici> Myrtti: I'm not too familiar with whole disk encryption, but does this help at all: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemOnIntrepid ?
<Myrtti> I've installed my whole system encrypted, I find it hilarious the install process asks me if I want an encrypted directory in my /home
 * Myrtti checks the link
<Flannel> Myrtti: No, it'd make sense.
<Pici> Theres a whole bunch of stuff here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems
<Flannel> Myrtti: The "whole OS" encryption is to prevent non-auth users from booting.  The encrypted home is to prevent that, as well as other authorized users.
<Myrtti> Flannel: it's my laptop. I don't give my laptop to anyone else, I don't do other users than myself. But yes, I see your point.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-14
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Twichey said: !musikgoat it is a belkin f5d7050
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, TwicheyUL said: !musikgoat Ok this is my linux Partion
<bazhang> @bansearch sudobash
<ubottu> No matches found for sudobash!n=andrea@unaffiliated/sudobash in any channel
<Pici> bazhang: he has a history
<bazhang> Pici, yeah I remember him.
<LjL> he talks about DoSing people and he can't tell a bloody GIF popup from a trojan
<LjL> i so despise that person.
<jrib> http://pastebin.com/f3a7177b7 http://pastebin.com/f58e3d617 that's a first for me
<ajmitch> jrib: nvidia?
<ajmitch> ah no, it's not the RGBPath issue I had :)
<jrib> ajmitch: nah, somehow the nano header was copied into the xorg.conf
<ajmitch> hah
<jrib> ""GNU" is not a valid keyword in this section."
<ajmitch> impressive
<LjL> jrib: clearly, someone did a copy and paste from terminal
<Pici> jrib: Was that actually in the file? I thought it was a mispaste.
<jrib> Pici: pastebinit was being used because there was no X
<Pici> jrib: oooh
<Pici> 'oops'
<jrib> his friend was on ssh copying with X I guess
<LjL> jrib: i've actually had a few people using nano and not realizing that part of what they had on the screen was the file, and part was the nano interface.
<ajmitch> LjL: a good thing they don't use vim :)
<LjL> ajmitch: that's pretty much impossible if it's me helping them, as i can barely exit vim myself to begin with
<ajmitch> <esc>:skjdghdslkjdgfQUITDAMNYOU
<LjL> even now i know how it's done, i still usually do killall -9 vim from another terminal when i mistakenly fire it up.
<LjL> the actual bash.org quote was better
<mneptok> :q!
 * ajmitch does not know which quote
<LjL> ajmitch: can't retrieve it as bash.org doesn't exist anymore
<Pici> http://bash.org/?795779
<LjL> mneptok: (thank you we knew)
<Pici> That one.
<LjL> wasn't it down indefinitely?
<ajmitch> back up
<Pici> Its back up.
<Pici> LjL: It was down for quite a bit though
<LjL> i'm always the last to know things :(
<LjL> probably because i don't give a damn about them
<jrib> seriously, I hope for coolname's sake he is a troll
<Pici> jrib: me too
<bazhang> synfig works fine in ubuntu.
<bazhang> QED
<LjL> and i hope you guys are just having fun, and haven't really got insane...
<jrib> well it's not clear he is a troll
<bazhang> then a very bad google search-er
<LjL> jrib: it is clear, perhaps it'll help if you grep for him and see at the bunch of his messages all in a row
<bazhang> first links for synfig ubuntu turn it up
<LjL> also troll or not, even if you're not a troll but simply lobotomized, that's no excuse for bothering the channel like that for half an hour
<bazhang> Jnelson, how may we help you
<stdin> apparently you can't
<bazhang> <Jnelson> how many ops are there
<bazhang> in -irc
<bazhang> just doing a head count 
<Pici> Jnelson: you've returned.  How can we help you this time?
<Jnelson> how many ops are there including international
<bazhang> Jnelson, how may we help you
<stdin> "a lot"
<Jnelson> are all of them in here
<Jnelson> i count 32
<Jnelson> 37
<stdin> no, only operators of the man ubuntu channels are here
<stdin> and only the ones currently online
<stdin> *main
<Pici> Jnelson: Our Launchpad page has a list of the core Ubuntu operators: http://www.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc/
<Jnelson> Look
<bazhang> Jnelson, is there anything else?
<Jnelson> Is that ban over from the ubuntu rooms from ljl over? Ive been getting help from my problems from doctors and i am sorry for what i did
<bazhang> Jnelson, what nick were you using
<Jnelson> tons
<bazhang> Jnelson, care to supply some
<Jnelson> What he did is he banned me from all rooms
<Jnelson> anyways
<Jnelson> Aww i have bad short term memory
<Jnelson> bigbear is one
<Pici> Jnelson: No, your bans are still standing.
<bazhang> oh okay
<bazhang> john_Nel
<Jnelson> there perm?
<Pici> Until LjL weighs in on them, yes. And he is currently not around.
<Jnelson> ok
<Jnelson> Sometimes i really cant control what i am doing until after i do the things i do
<Jnelson> Mostly my aspergers and OCD
<bazhang> Jnelson, then dont log onto irc
<bazhang> !idle | Jnelson 
<ubottu> Jnelson: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Jnelson> ok
<Jnelson> last thing 
<Jnelson> Nm bye
<Jnelson> When will i know if the ban still stands
<Jnelson> or not
<bazhang> Jnelson, when you are able to conduct yourself in an appropriate manner on the ubuntu channels; and considering that it has been only three weeks and you were ban evading on more than one occasion, not any time soon.
<Jnelson> ok Bye
<Pici> @mark jnelson
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> I added realname bans for him in #u and -offtopic, comments are on the bt for both.
<Jnelson> when should i come back and ask
<stdin> around 8-12 hours maybe
<mneptok> "longer than 120 seconds?"
<Jnelson> when jl is on
<bazhang> Jnelson, not any time soon.
<Jnelson> what about 5-6 months
<bazhang> Jnelson, depends on how much you can modify your behavior in that time.
<Jnelson> and how can i show that
<bazhang> Jnelson, that depends on you.
<bazhang> please /part now Jnelson 
<Jnelson> ok bye
<bazhang> he is a notorious ban-evader and troll.
<Pici> yes
<bazhang> fryguy suggest sudo su in #ubuntu
<stdin> suggest back "sudo -i"
<nalioth> <sigh>
<bazhang> and the user's system now seems very compromised
<Pici> nalioth: anything in particular?
<nalioth> fryguy
<jrib> bazhang: fryguy didn't compromise his system
<bazhang> jrib, was it not he who suggested sudo su?
<jrib> not really.  He suggested sudo su new_username  so he could have just dropped the sudo
<bazhang> the user seems to have missed the distinction and just sudo su'd
<bazhang> a bad suggestion in any situation imo
<Pici> Its not the level of a comprimised system though.
<jrib> fryguy seemed helpful while I was active anwyay
<bazhang> I report what I see.
<jrib> droids messed up his system because he ran a recursive chmod he found on the forums, ignoring advice that I and fryguy gave
<ajmitch> but chmod -R 000 / makes it secure!
<jdong> jrib: talent.
<jrib> well it wasn't as that bad, just his home
<jdong> I recall spending nearly 4 hours totally fixing something like that which happened "by accident" (long story)
<jdong> oh. that's not too bad then.
<jdong> I messed up ownership and permissions on /
<jdong> that was quite a fun exercise to fix.
<jrib> you bothered to fix it?  wouldn't reinstalling be much faster?
<jdong> I don't believe in reinstalling ;-)
<jdong> that's for the weak.
<bazhang> haha
<jrib> jdong: did you use a livecd as a reference or something?
<ubottu> In ubottu, walzmyn said: I think this is beyond that
<jdong> jrib: used the actual debs as a reference
<jdong> parsed the ownership out of data.tar.gz
<Pici> ubottu: tell walzmyn about bot
<jdong> that just left mostly /etc and parts of /var for guessing, which weren't too hard
<jdong> but in retrospect, I'd just reinstall :)
<jussi01> Hello all
<jrib> hey jussi01
<bazhang> hi
<jrib> juicy :)
<jussi01> jrib: thats really old...
 * jussi01 is in Melbourne ATM
<bazhang> <c0mput3r> how do i make love to a woman using ubuntu?
<bazhang> going to be a fun day.
<jdong> lol what on earth :)
<jussi01> that sounds like a jdong quote?
<jussi01> :P
<jdong> jussi01: lol I'm not THAT bad.
<jussi01> heheh
<jdong> jussi01: I was running dirty lyrics through a markov text generator.
<jdong> it made FAR FAR more disturbing lyrics :)
<jussi01> hahahahahha
<jussi01> you crack me up
<bazhang> please someone else deal with him.
<nickrud> fryguy?
<bazhang> c0mput3r
<bazhang> mr 'lol that sucks dude'
<nickrud> yeah, just was gonna say I'm a bit lol'd out
<bazhang> I did a !coc after his above comment, and he did one right back. 
<Pici> bazhang: Thats nearly always grounds for a kick in my book
<bazhang> Pici, must be too drained after the unfo mindrape issue yesterday
<Pici> bazhang: I guess I missed that one.
<nickrud> at the least a mute with private convo, unless they're reall egregious. But then, I haven't been doing much moderating lately and my better nature is returning ;)
<bazhang> Pici, it was epic; involved fryguy as well
<nickrud> unitedpotsmokers nick over the edge?
<Flannel> Howdy all
<bazhang> hi Flannel 
<nickrud> hey flannel
<Flannel> nickrud: He doesn't seem to cause any problems, I've been taking alive and letlive attitude.  For all we know, he's talking about kilns and pottery.
<Flannel> s/live/ live/
<nickrud> ah, I will take that interpretation happily
<nickrud> having been born on 420
<Flannel> Oh, I'm not doing it for endorsement, just that except for the questionable name, he seems like an upright citizen.  If he weren't, I'd definately bring it up.
<nickrud> upright citizen. I don't think I've heard that term in a while
 * Flannel is down with the kids vernacular today.
<nickrud> upright citizen was disparaging when I was a kid
<bazhang> yup
<bazhang> like goody two shoes
<nickrud> just calling someone a citizen with a slightly sneering tone could be the cause of a fight. But that was the early 70's.
 * mneptok has visions of Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
<Flannel> wait, thamaan?
<Flannel> is that the same?
<Flannel> oh, no
<nalioth> actions speak louder then words (or nicks)
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (poopoomouth)
<ubottu> poopoomouth called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Myrtti keeps her fingers crossed for Tm_T 
<Myrtti> phew
<Myrtti> my Egyptian stalker hasn't said a word to me yet
<ikonia> what's up
<bazhang> nice.
<Myrtti> I'm too nice to people
<bazhang> yup
<Myrtti> I only last week managed to say to ASUS-tek I'm freaked out by him
<bazhang> waaay too nice
<Myrtti> if someone is intrested, I've got the pastebin to that discussion
<Myrtti> I do understand ASUS-tek to certain degree
<Myrtti> this Egyptian fellow just utterly baffles me
<ikonia> Myrtti: in what way do you understand him, he's just a rude troll ?
<ikonia> I'm yet to see him make any form of positive contribution
<Myrtti> I'd like to think he's not a rude troll, but just someone who simply doesn't get the behavioural norms either because of his cultural background and/or youth
<ikonia> I disagree
<bazhang> thats the nice interpretation; seems like a troll here
<Myrtti> but hey, this is me
<Myrtti> I try to see the best in people
<ikonia> it's nice to see a positive stance taken
<ikonia> I would feel the same if he wasn't a persistant issue
<ikonia> people slip up, or need to get teh idea of how things work, but he knows and choses not to 
<ikonia> but - thats me
<bazhang> if he ever showed even a glimmer of niceness or positive contribution, it would be a different story
<ikonia> bazhang agreed
<ikonia> a shot at being positive memebr of the channel would make me change my view
<bazhang> but no sign of that so far from what I have witnessed from him; quite the opposite
<Myrtti> yeah, I'm the person who has exactly one person in ignore on IRC, who volunteers to mediate some of the most difficult problems etc.
<bazhang> they must have a live consume-a-puppy cam to get that ignore
<Myrtti> no, just something very personal
<Myrtti> I got tired of crying and second guessing the motives of the person
<ikonia> oh dear
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> I just can't think of ASUS-tek as a troll. Something in me just makes me think he is (no matter his real age) a teenager (13-15yo) that has a thick head and heaps of selfproclaimed wisdom and knowledge
<Myrtti> well, just "teenager" would cover it all
<Myrtti> no offence to our <20 yo channel regulars ;-)
<bazhang> he's just really sexist. nothing else of note imo
<Myrtti> what I've discussed with people around the world, I'd see it more of a cultural issue that hasn't been trained off of him yet
<Myrtti> a little part of me wishes he would come to Finland where we independent selfassured females with right to vote for over 100 years and lots of experience in training men to be a bit less chauvinistic would train him to behave. But I also think that that wish would make me responsible in training him, and I really don't want to do it.
<Myrtti> as my philosophy in these things is "if you whine about something, you're responsible in fixing it yourself"
<bazhang> may as well add icesword; could get a package deal
<ikonia> bazhang: get thrills out of being sexual in a channel, I agree
<bazhang> ikonia, too the detriment of all around imo
<bazhang> err to
<Myrtti> but about ASUS-tek...
<bazhang> humm okey
<Myrtti> I find it a bit funny that he sorta tried to blackmail or threaten me in a way
<Myrtti> 19:04 <ASUS-tek> myrtti so what should I do I am person who has relatives in his countrys  political industrial banking and also medical system I gues I might be one of the most influential person around you ever know :P
<Myrtti> "be nice to me, {or else|because what if}
<Myrtti> "
<bazhang> whoa
<Myrtti> yes, it is... whoa.
<ikonia> I just wouldn't tollerate it
<Myrtti> well, that was about the only thing he did say to me
<Myrtti> s/only/last/
<ikonia> it's like saying "I know the queen so your not going to stop me"
<ikonia> emma is asking me questions in #ubuntu - and repeating what I say in ##club-ubuntu to someoen she is trying to help like it is her own help
<ikonia> she's helping the user samphippen
<ikonia> 12:02 < ikonia> emma good good
<ikonia> 12:02 < emma> samphippen: that looks good.
<Myrtti> invite samphippen to #ubuntu?
<ikonia> a user in club-ubuntu is pm'ing me parts of it, most odd, I don't know why she just doesn't say "ask in #ubuntu"
<Myrtti> :-D
<ikonia> 12:04 < samphippen> emma, http://dpaste.com/90715
<ikonia> I don't mind, it just seems odd 
<bazhang> sure is
<bazhang> you being in that channel I mean :)
<Myrtti> he's not
<Myrtti> /csinvite samphippen
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> I'm tempted
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> bazhang no, someone from club-ubuntu and ubutnu sent me a note saying what I'm saying is being repeated
<bazhang> ikonia, the plot thickens :)
<ikonia> I didn't know what was going on, I thought it was just emma having a valid problem, it's no big deal, most just ammusing/ interesting, instead of saying "there is a guy who is hleping in #ubuntu"
<Myrtti> might as well also show him the logs of #ubuntu pointing him that emma is just riding with your advice
<Myrtti> bah.
 * Myrtti wants to run and wash her hands
<Myrtti> I can't help wondering her motives
<Myrtti> I'm sure there's plenty of good and valid ones
<Myrtti> DOH
<bazhang> bien sur
<Myrtti> [14:08] < ohmygod> who can help me? when I open a gnome-term on desktop, it will turn to  gray, and the tool bar on desktop don't refresh,then my full desktop don't  refresh
<Myrtti> [14:08] < ohmygod> but if I log in desktop by root , that's all ok.
<Myrtti> DETECT THE PROBLEM!
<Myrtti> IT MUST BE COMPIZ
<bazhang> ohnoez
<Myrtti> right?!
<ikonia> thats crap - she's going now and leaing the guy int he middle of a jam wihtout telling him to come here to finish off the issue
<ikonia> I'm tempted to invite him in now as he's left in the middle of a debugging session which could be continued if it wasn't being passed of as false advice
<Myrtti> I did
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> I don't want to step on her toes and cause issue though, but I don't understand the value of proxying data to him 
<Myrtti> there you go
<Myrtti> he's online and alive on the channel
<Myrtti> had to say that, sorry
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I don't know what to tell to omhygod
<bazhang> reinstall
<Myrtti> has anyone been following the advice ActionParsnip gives?
<Myrtti> that's like the second brainfart I've seen him do in 10 minutes
<ikonia> nope
<bazhang> for the most part yes Myrtti 
<bazhang> not every single line though
<Myrtti> first, the problem with ohmygod's system is compiz.
<Myrtti> so his problem will be solved with metacity --replace
<Myrtti> right.
<Myrtti> ok.
<bazhang> envyng?
<bazhang> that worked for me with hardy
<Myrtti> now samphippen comes in, has problems with nvidia, and he suggests envyng? sure, It might work, but I'd rather try other things first.
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> now actoinparsnuip has pasted a full xorg.conf for him as a default
<ikonia> whats going on ????
<Myrtti> ikonia: as I said...
<bazhang> got to eat, back soon
<ikonia> Myrtti: he's lost his mind
<Myrtti> I'm about to smack him to the moon
<Myrtti> HOW THE HELL CAN INSTALLING TILDA HELP
<Myrtti> I'd like to know what he did to that ubuntu of his before he reinstalls it
<Myrtti> [14:31] ~~~Irssi: Query started with Vinterbound in window 14
<Myrtti> *SIGH*
<ikonia> bazhang: they have recovery options in - and are boot cd programs
<Pici> LjL: Did you happen to catch any of the john_nel stuff from the backlog here? 
<bazhang> ikonia, for dos?
<ikonia> bazhang: well, for an OS ion the disk
<ikonia> don't know what they run
<LjL> Pici: no... i'll look
<ikonia> bazhang: like a livecd
<bazhang> ikonia, it seems his advice is not good
<ikonia> well, for simon - no, it's too much, but hey are sound tools for data recovery
<Pici> LjL: he was here as jnelson
<bazhang> ikonia, he said we were all trying to 'scare' simon1234
<ikonia> bad wording I agree
<bazhang> his data is gone.
<ikonia> ooh I agree, I spent time this morning trying to drag it out of him
<bazhang> gilster has no idea of the amount of time you spent on that
<ikonia> strAlan in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I think he's someone else band dodging
<LjL> Pici: well what should i say
<LjL> i'm not supposed to believe the aspergers bollocks am i
<LjL> or, care
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Pici> LjL: Nothing really to say, just wanted to make you aware.  I put a realname ban on his (then) current realname in -offtopic and #u, noted on the BT, feel free to modify if needed.
<ikonia> what was the name of the guy who was playing dumb and wanted to hack his bosses computer
<ikonia> and we kicked him
<LjL> Pici: the realname ban is unfortunately useless
<LjL> he knows how to change everything
<LjL> he can ban evade anytime he wants
<Pici> LjL: It was just a bandaid, since the current ban wasn't doing anything
<LjL> Pici: right but that's not even a realname i've seen of him before
 * Pici shrugs
<ikonia> @logs
<ikonia> Pici what was the name of that guy who was a pain in #ubuntu and we saw him join #ubuntuforums under a new nick the other day
<ikonia> I think he's back as strAlan and bad dodging
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Pici> ikonia: Are you sure its the same person?
<ikonia> Pici %99 hence why I'm trying to find the info on it
<ikonia> I can't remember what his old nick was
<ikonia> he had two, he came in as one, then switched to 2398472390847290 something like that, 
<Pici> ikonia: grepping for that IP gives me just joins for that nick going back a few months.
<ikonia> Pici: thats why he's dodging
<ikonia> I'm sure its the same guy
<ikonia> his channels are identical
<ikonia> I just can't find the old nick name
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ikonia> peterbye
<ikonia> thats him
<Pici> ah
<ikonia> it's the same guy
<ikonia> 19:31 -!- PeterBye [n=a34lkj23@136.204.170.20]
<ikonia> 19:31 -!-  ircname  : MikeHunt
<ikonia> 19:31 -!-  channels : #cita460 #ubuntuforums
<ikonia> 19:31 -!-  server   : irc.freenode.net [http://freenode.net/]
<ikonia> 19:45 -!-  ircname  : MikeHunt
<ikonia> 19:45 -!-  channels : #cita460 #ubuntuforums #ubuntu
<ikonia> 19:45 -!-  server   : irc.freenode.net [http://freenode.net/]
<LjL> same guy yes
<ikonia> 13:29 -!- strAlan [n=strAlan@136.204.225.18]
<ikonia> 13:29 -!-  ircname  : strAlan
<ikonia> 13:29 -!-  channels : #cita460 #ubuntuforums
<Pici> ikonia: confirmed match for that ident
<ikonia> I can't see the ban in BT though
<ikonia> arse !
<bazhang> heh
<Pici> oh well
<LjL> ikonia, are you testing the new auto-mark feature of my bots?
<LjL> (if so you'll have to try harder ;)
<ikonia> no, I'm being a fat fingered fool
<bazhang> interesting PM with gilster
<LjL> ikonia: flooding for fun
<bazhang> stralan is john_nel?
<LjL> (was just responding to the alliteration, mind)
<LjL> bazhang: i don't believe so
<bazhang> LjL, okay
<LjL> he should be peterbye, which should be separate from john_nel
<bazhang> his response was odd to ikonia though ('leave me alone!')
<ikonia> ahh is he the same guy
<ikonia> this guy is ban dodging then
<LjL> same as who, again?
<ikonia> bazhang: because we kicked him last night
<bazhang> peterbye?
<ikonia> bazhang: stalan is the user peterbye who was a troll in here a few days
<bazhang> =stralan?
<LjL> err right, but ikonia knew that already...?
<bazhang> ikonia, okay
<ikonia> bazhang: so when I accidently typed his name, he thought I was on to him
<Pici> bazhang: stralan is a34lkj2348dsf311, AKA, Asymptote, AKA Chris_Britton, AKA PeterBye
<ikonia> hence his response
<bazhang> what irony
<bazhang> Pici, wow
<bazhang> a34skldhutyd
<ikonia> he's just left ubuntu and gone to #ubuntu forums, which is what he's done before
<LjL> Pici: you know, while i hate to bother stdin (not really but), i really think we need to be able to bt search inside comments
<Pici> Dunno if all of of those have histories though
<Pici> LjL: I agree
<bazhang> that looks like an LjL -nick
<ikonia> Asymptote and peterbye does
<LjL> bazhang: mine are shorter
<bazhang> LjL, true
<ikonia> @btlogin
<bazhang> gilster really did not like being called out on recommending acronis in the channel
<bazhang> was polite enough to PM me to give an earful
<Myrtti> PriceChild: btw, I managed to install Multiscanner on my N95 yesterday, you might find it useful too
<PriceChild> Flannel: around?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: whats that?
<Myrtti> PriceChild: it's a program that basically acts as a scanner, has OCR support and a special mode for business cards. Scan a business card with it and it asks do you want to save the information to your phones contacts after reviewing them
<PriceChild> nice
<PriceChild> linky?
<Myrtti> hold on
<Myrtti> found it via Jaiku yesterday
<PriceChild> phone was wiped with upgrade but almost all back
<Myrtti> http://www.darlamack.com/darlamack/2008/11/another-hidden.html
<Myrtti> (and this is a perfect time to promote Mobile Barcoder addon on Firefox)
<Myrtti> https://addons.mozilla.org/fi/firefox/addon/2780/
<Myrtti> oops
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> https://addons.mozilla.org/en/firefox/addon/2780/
<Myrtti> PriceChild: you haven't got backups?
<genii> Good morning, afternoon or evening ...
<Myrtti> moin
<bazhang> hi genii :)
<genii> Myrtti: Moin :)
<genii> bazhang: Hiya
<LjL> setting -r since the actual attack on #ubuntu seems to be up
<LjL> and the other attack is network-wide and has nothing much to do with us
<LjL> christel: how come i get this feeling that the (non)-attack on #ubuntu was a diversion...
<Pici> ♥ /window close <first> <last>
<LjL> Pici: ♥ right click / Close Tab, right click / Close Tab, right click / Close Tab, right click / Close Tab, right click / Close Tab, right click / Close Tab, right click / Close Tab
<Pici> fun
<LjL> i'm not actually doing that
<LjL> i rather think i'll leave the queries open until tomorrow when i reboot
 * Dave2 hands LjL a ctrl+w?
<LjL> Dave2: could do, but doesn't change much
<jrib> i feel left out.  I didn't get any queries from the spammer
<Myrtti> me too
<Pici> I did. ~25 windows worth.
<genii> Gah
<Myrtti> /lastlog "125.164"
<Myrtti> at #ubuntu
<stdin> LjL: the web interface does search comments
<LjL> stdin: sorry to contradict, but no it doesn't
<stdin> hmm, no it does not
<stdin> it did at one point
<stdin> I can easily re-add that
<LjL> stdin: please do, it's *very* handy to have
<LjL> especially for ban evaders
<jrib> LjL: there's more of your kind! (see bigmack in #ubuntu)
<Pici> uh oh
<ikonia> ?
 * LjL can't respond, is busy taking deep breaths
<jrib> ikonia: php bot
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> is anyone familer with Meshach ?
<ikonia> he seems to know me but I don't know him and wondered if he was an old reg/different nick that I didn't know
<ikonia> ljl for italian please
<Pici> hm?
<ikonia> "I am am Italian, sorry for my english" in #ubuntu
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<LjL> me no speek italien
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> meesa mario
<Myrtti> plingplong
<Pici> plop.
<jussi01> I have a headache, its like 3 am and my rhythym is screwed, what to do? 
<ikonia> jussi01: hey man, welcome back
<nalioth> take two aspirin, wash them down with some whiskey and hit the next clut
<ikonia> jussi01: if your rhythym is screwed, all you can do is dance
<nalioth> club
<ikonia> nalioth: the correct attitude
<jussi01> hehe
<vorian> :o
<ikonia> for sure we will party in the european disco's
<jussi01> me slaps ikonia and points at pm
<ikonia> oh
<Myrtti> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Myrtti> that should include something about the safety factor, imo
<Pici> I'm not sure what you mean.
<Myrtti> /msg Pici all your wifi problems can be fixed if you do this command "sudo rm -rf......"
 * genii pm's pici the not-to-be-repeated command which wipes all
 * Myrtti slaps herself
<Flannel> PriceChild: What's up?
<ikonia>  16:45:28 up 24 days,  2:18,  2 users,  load average: 1.00, 1.00, 1.1.00
<Pici> :)
<LjL> 1.1.00?
<ikonia> the old ones are the best
<ikonia> LjL: been encoding 300 episodes od star trek ;)
<ikonia> more ctually
<ikonia> acgtuallyu
<ikonia> actually
<Pici> Why two decimal points?
<ikonia> where ?
<ikonia> oogh
<ikonia> typo
<ikonia> cut and paste
<ikonia> was split onto 2 lines
<Pici> Ah
<Pici> ikonia: He's probably asking about Tranceyinmypants, who was warned by some users and seems to have stopped.
<ikonia> I missed that
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> rates
<ikonia> rats
<jussi01> ikonia: pm!! 
<Pici> tag team
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> best put a note in to say I kicked the user by accident so he doesn't get a rep for being kicked
<Pici> Nah, I issued a kickban, so its moot.
<ikonia> no I kicked the wrong guy
<ikonia> so I put a note in BT
<Pici> oh
<stdin> LjL: comments should be searched now too
<LjL> yes they do, try searching for "john_nel" now
<Pici> neat, thanks stdin 
<ikonia> @bansearch peterbye
<ubottu> Match: %PeterBye!*@* by Pici in #ubuntu on Nov 12 2008 19:29:58 (ID: 6692)
<LjL> only in the web interface i fear, but that should do well enough
<ikonia> I'll take what I can get
<LjL> ikonia: comments anyway tend to be too clumsy to have reported on here...
<ikonia> speak for yourself, mine is a work of art ;)
<LjL> ikonia: clumsy as in long. also, i think several times we wouldn't want our comments logged on this channel.
<Flannel> definately
<ikonia> I was teasing
<Flannel> Also, you should always check out the web interface (once ubottu has given you the correct mask to search for) for backstory, etc, anyway
<ikonia> is it possible to do say "/who 10.11.*" 
<ikonia> wildcard the address search ?
<LjL> should be ikonia, yes
<ikonia> so it is
<ikonia> didn't wantt o do it for fear of causing pain
<ikonia> cool
<LjL> ikonia: just be careful not to do too broad a search or you'll easily get very slightly flooded...
<ikonia> exactly
<LjL> ikonia: also, you can only put the * at the beginning or end of the search term, so don't do /who 123.123.*.* - that will not work
<LjL> nor for that matter will *!*@whatever
<ikonia> LjL: that makes sense
<ikonia> although it's quite cool to do 10.11.*
<ikonia> and it matches the next two octets
<Dave2> you can stick wildcards anywhere in the /who
<LjL> yes, it would be even cooler if putting IPs matched cloaked users too ;)
<LjL> Dave2: try it
<Dave2> I did.
<LjL> Dave2: ah no you're right, it's just using the full hostmask that doesn't work. sorry
<Dave2> using the full hostmask won't work because that's not a field in who output; ident and host are separate things to check
<LjL> and nickname and realname
<LjL> abortd thinks i'm not serious... how can i not be serious with someone who's been on my hl since 2006
<Pici> Is it the same person?
<LjL> Pici: yes, sure
<LjL> just been dormant for quite some time
<LjL> exact same IP as he had in 2006, even
<LjL> shame i can't access the dutchman's bantracker
<PriceChild> Myrtti: yes, I just didn't want to do the automated way.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: several dodgy reports on net about it requiring reinstallation of apps anyway
<LjL> hmmm multiscanner looks quite interesting, pity my fixed-focus camera can't even focus a meter away
<PriceChild> Myrtti: installed from http://symbianv3.com/nokia-multiscanner-recognize-texts-with-camera/ but can't initialise ocr etc. modules :(
<Pici> I dont have a cell phone with a camera, much less a nokia
<LjL> Pici: what a shame... nickname "luddite" is already taken.
<Pici> :P
<genii> Hm. I wonder if technocratic_luddite   is gone
<PriceChild> my n95's barcode reader seems to be much better since updating to 30.0.0.18
<LjL> someone should port Zebra to S60
<LjL> that's one hell of a free barcode reader
<PriceChild> LjL: how do you mean?
<LjL> PriceChild: http://zebra.sf.net
<PriceChild> LjL: whoops ignore me, was paged up
<LjL> it's a quite good barcore reader
<PriceChild> yep sorry i get that :P
<PriceChild> Myrtti: it doesn't work for me :(
<LjL> PriceChild, it seems to not work for quite many people judging from the various blogs and stuff
<PriceChild> i've found a few pointers *tries*
<PriceChild> Ah just needed to reboot :D
<PriceChild> Doesn't work very well though.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> got him
<PriceChild> ikonia: any ban on him can be removed.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> done
<ikonia> he quit after the kick so didn't ban
<PriceChild> cool
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, uffo said: ubottu: but where is simple visual option for resetting
<Myrtti> PriceChild: odd, I had it working with my old business card just fine
 * genii waits for LjL to do the selfkick thing here now
<LjL> well it's not like that cap actually exists for a start
<genii> :)
<genii> I shall return
<PriceChild> Myrtti: working now, since restart ;)
<Tm_T> hi kids
<LjL> [23:19:25] <JNelson> i got one question is this ban forever? [23:19:37] <LjL> nothing is forever [23:19:52] <JNelson> permenant then [23:19:58] <LjL> quite [23:20:42] <JNelson> what? [23:20:52] <LjL> yes, it's a permanent ban
<LjL> [23:22:41] <JNelson> whatever [23:31:09] <JNelson> according to the logs did that search match me up with that peter person [23:32:40] <JNelson> thats my last question and i will never bother you again [23:35:49] <JNelson> can i enter ubuntu-ops for a minute [23:38:35] <JNelson> Forget it you will never see me in any *buntu rooms again
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops JNelson
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<spree> Hi, I was told that I could come back in #ubuntu if i checked back in a few days
<spree> its a few days can i come back in
<spree> LjL 
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> spree, what nick was you banned using before?
<Mez> I don't see a ban for you a couple of days ago
<Pici> @bansearch spree
<ubottu> Match: *!*@69.76.181.97 by LjL in #ubuntu-offtopic on Nov 05 2008 00:28:54 (ID: 6448)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@69.76.181.97 by LjL in #ubuntu on Nov 05 2008 00:29:08 (ID: 6449)
<Mez> spree: ??
<Mez> care to answer?
<Gary> @btlogin
<Gary> oh, I thought I had a login on that
 * Mez hugs Gary
<Mez> login to the bot first (@login)
<Gary> d'oh
<Gary> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Gary> @btlogin
<Mez> :)
<Gary> spree: how sure can people be that if you were allowed back in you would not behave like you did the last time?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-15
<Linuxownsu> Hello world
<Linuxownsu> Who thinks GNOME'S the best ? 
<Mez> !best | Linuxownsu 
<ubottu> Linuxownsu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Mez> !idle | Linuxownsu 
<ubottu> Linuxownsu: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Linuxownsu> Kk thanks 
<Linuxownsu> I was asking for features comparisions but google drowning me in results
<Linuxownsu> Ciao amigos 
<Mez> @mark Linuxownsu Nice hostmask... and trollish behaviour
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<spree> back, sorry, i am having problems with ubuntu, hence the need to get back in #ubuntu
<spree> i already apologized etc LjL said i just had to wait a few days its been a few days
<Mez> spree: what nick were you using...
<spree> a lot of nicks.
<spree> thats why i was banned
<Mez> spree: the one that got you banned?
<Mez> (original ban)
<spree> i don't remember it probably had the word faggot in it i was mocking somebody in another channel and forgot i was in #ubuntu
<spree> ive been bad i know better now sorry and i've been waiting a few days. i understand i broke the rules and won't do it anymore.
<spree> i have read the TOS from the ubottu bot as told to
<spree> <Gary> spree: how sure can people be that if you were allowed back in you would not behave like you did the last time?  <-- well i've done everything people in this channel have told me to do, why would i spend all this effort on getting back in to get banned again for a few lines of text
<spree> Gary
<ikonia> spree: what about your behaviour in offtopic ?
<ikonia> and you where not banned in #ubuntu just because of your name, but for being rude and offensive and making what you considered rude and offensive jokes, with very adult content
<spree> ikonia, i honestly don't even remember 
<ikonia> what is the difference between sarah palin's mouth and sarah palin's vagina?
<ikonia> does that ring a bell ?
<spree> oh that...
<spree> yes it does
<spree> sorry about that
<ikonia> right.....what was that all about in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> why did you do it ?
<spree> because i was drunk and it was election night?
<spree> i know it wasn't appropriate
<ikonia> how about this I farted, its yeasty pungent scent took me aback with its succulent sulfur and rotting meat stench
<spree> i regret doing it
<ikonia> so after you where banned in the first channel you went and caused issues in other channels
<ikonia> spree: well, I'm afraid that is the price of being banned in my view, you don't get the support you want when you want it
<spree> look you're just crucifying me here i've already apologized
<spree> and i've been banned for approaching 2 weeks
<spree> if i wasn't serious i wouldn't be talking to you
<ikonia> spree: 9 days
<spree> we're on week 2
<ikonia> right, I don't have confidence personally that this wasn't a one off, so I suggest you wait for ljl to return 
<mneptok> "i was drunk" is certainly behavior that's likely to re-occur
<mneptok> you can only prevent behavior you actually control
<LjL> spree - yet another nickname uh
<LjL> i don't know... is it just me who have an instinctive feeling again people who come here to "appeal" with a different nickname every time
<LjL> @mark #Ubuntu-ops spree This is "PipFAGGOT", I did tell him to check back in a few days, but the logs are worrying.
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops spree This is "PipFAGGOT", I did tell him to check back in a few days, but the logs are worrying.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, notriddle said: !chsh is the command used to CHange the login SHell.
<genii> Good evening, morning, or afternoon
<genii> Not to be confused with csh ...
 * nalioth likes cash
<genii> Most people do ...
<jussi01> hehe
<jdong> but does cash support suspending jobs?
<jdong> </pun>
<jussi01> anyone here in Texas? ie. somewhere not too far from san antonio?
 * jussi01 slaps jdong
<nalioth> jussi01: <ahem>
<jussi01> nalioth: I know you are in texas, but how far from san antonio?
<nalioth> jussi01: just a couple hundred miles
<nalioth> not far at all
<jdong> heh I've heard that everything is bigger in texas, but distance scales?
<genii> As the Jackelopes stride
 * nalioth is a retired trucker.  300 miles is a pre-breakfast jaunt
 * nalioth has driven to SA and Austin just to eat out before
<genii> Freightliner, Peterbilt, Mac ?
<genii> I like Peterbilts
<nalioth> genii: that's Mack, sonny  :P
<jussi01> Kenworth :D
<genii> nalioth: :)
<genii> Somehow Texans and pitbulls just seem to go together...
<genii> Though it may be a bulldog on them, I forget atm
<jrib> i hate driving
<jussi01> nalioth: do you see my pms?
<nalioth> jussi01: i will if i look
 * nalioth has "real life", you know
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> nalioth: you are freenode staff, you dont have real life...
<jussi01> :P
<mneptok> jussi01: incorrect. for staff, "real life" is "that place the servers are hosted"
<jussi01> hehe
<elkbuntu> you mean IRC isn't real?
<mneptok> http://www.unrealircd.com/
<genii> elkbuntu: Apparently not
<elkbuntu> :(
 * elkbuntu goes to rethink life, the universe and everything.
<elkbuntu> hrm, might go out for pudding though, that will count for 'leaving the house this weekend'
<genii> I get to actually go out on Monday
<elkbuntu> does that involve pudding?
<genii> No, hockey
<genii> The McDonalds there may sell pudding of some kind, i don't know
<nalioth> McDonalds? pudding?
 * nalioth pinches genii and checks his awareness
<elkbuntu> hehe, no i'm going to an actual cafe, i go there most weekends for pudding.
<genii> nalioth: I'm awake, I'm awake!
<nalioth> genii: no doubt, but are you aware of what reality you are currently inhabiting?
<genii> A non-pudding based one?
<nalioth> I dread to think what McDonalds would sell for pudding
<genii> Actually me too
<genii> Thats why I'll probably have the (extremely overpriced) beer instead
<jussi01> @now houston
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: houston - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<genii> Poor Houston
<genii> @now Toronto
<ubottu> Current time in America/Toronto: November 14 2008, 22:44:41 - Next meeting: Americas Regional Board in 2 days
<mneptok> hehehe. jdong, the east coast kid. :)
<mneptok> "OMG 200 miles that's like going to Jupiter!!!!"
<jdong> mneptok: lol I love driving distances too, though I have no professional background doing so :)
<jdong> mneptok: I just do it whenever I feel the winters are too cold.
<mneptok> jdong: where are you from originally?
<jdong> Michigan
<jdong> we love cars over there
<mneptok> i've heard that
<mneptok> i'm from Hartfod, CT. i remember people talking about "driving all the way to Boston just for a weekend"
<mneptok> uhh ... it's a 90 minute drive.
<jdong> lol
<mneptok> when we lived in OR i used to drive 5 hours each way for a weekend visiting friends. people from the east coast acted like i was driving to Chile.
<genii> That fryguy is giving iffy advice in #ubuntu again
<genii> nvm it was me
<bazhang> matthew
<bazhang> very very chatty
<Flannel> you mean matthias ;)
<Flannel> hmm
<Flannel> no, he doesn't seem chatty
<bazhang> no I mean matthew
<bazhang> the one who said 'why do you want blue teeth' on a request for bluetooth
<Goatz> Why does netyire's nick seem framiler? Was s/he not banned in ubuntu-ot?
<Flannel> BigUrsis: Not that I'm aware
<genii> bt says no
<BigUrsis> hrumm, thanks anyways.
<Flannel> erm
<Flannel> anyone with -ot?
<mneptok> Flannel: haven't been watching
<mneptok> fryguy is really beginning to annoy.
 * mneptok goes AFK for a smoke and chill-out
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> s/beginning/getting more *ing/
<bazhang> not sure how re-directing to #winehq = rtfm
<bazhang> but man bash, and just google it are not
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> holymoo (holycow ) in #kubuntu
<bazhang>  holycow (n=biteme@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net) has joined #kubuntu
<nalioth> is he being disruptive?
<Flannel> @bansearch holycow
<ubottu> Match: *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net by bazhang in #ubuntu on Nov 09 2008 08:20:47 (ID: 6575)
<ubottu> Match: holycow!?=*@*.vf.shawcable.net by Myrtti in #ubuntu-ops on Aug 18 2008 09:10:50 (ID: 3640)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net by jussi01 in #kubuntu-kde4 on Aug 21 2008 07:16:44 (ID: 3764)
<bazhang> less than usual
<Flannel> just banned places
<Flannel> What an odd question
<bazhang> flaccid> hmm this seems like another pathetic ubuntu release. time to start submitting bugs. cyas
<bazhang> a budding limcore
<Flannel> I was going to pardon him from having to endure it any longer, but he left.
<bazhang> hehe
<DrDerek> could I have someone take notice to offtopic.
<bazhang> guess its a different standard for !ot in #kubuntu
<DrDerek> user Stasshole has been harassing me and using my name 
<Flannel> DrDerek: Thanks for the headsup
<DrDerek> He's been also using my old user names LordKagar, and Kagar to try and get me in trouble
<DrDerek> but yeah, that's all.
<Flannel> Anyone who has ops in -ot awake?
<Flannel> Stasshole could use a kick
<bazhang> and a ban.
<Flannel> I wouldn't disagree with a ban either.  but definately a kick.
<tritium> Done.
<bazhang> thanks tritium 
<Flannel> DrDerek: They haven't been in -ot
<tritium> Sure.  Thanks for letting me know
<DrDerek> yeah, not yet, but in some other channels I was in.
<DrDerek> he was using my old users.
<DrDerek> but again, thanks.
<bazhang> <holycow> i need to stop drinking
<bazhang> dont know if that counts as disruptive or not.
<bazhang> any !trigger to him will just unleash invective on his part
<elkbuntu> lemonade + ginger beer + vodka = nom.
<Flannel> How do you nom on a liquid?
<elkbuntu> thlurp then
<elkbuntu> ok, now i need a Finn to tell me how to internet from a phone. as in.. how do i find the mac address of this thing so i can register it with my router
<elkbuntu> nevermind, founded it
 * elkbuntu prods Myrtti gently
<elkbuntu> is it wakeup time in finland yet?
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Its a saturday
 * jussi01 is awake...
<elkbuntu> yes, but you're on the same continent as me
<elkbuntu> or, aren't you?
<jussi01> yes, i am..
 * jussi01 wonders why you need a person from the other side fo the world-....
<Flannel> jussi01: Because only the Finns know about little phone things.
<Flannel> and also, emacs.
<jussi01> Flannel: Ive picked up some while ive been there ;)
<Flannel> jussi01: Perhaps all Finnish people have six fingers on each hand then?  So they can not only type faster on tiny phones, but also utilize all eight metakeys.
<jussi01> rofl
<elkbuntu> jussi01, which irc client should i get then?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: putty + irssi :D
<jussi01> elkbuntu: which phone is it?
<elkbuntu> e71
<elkbuntu> i'm being told jmirc from others
<jussi01> elkbuntu: well seriously, putty + irssi works great for me
<elkbuntu> but i dont want CLI.
<jussi01> but mriggi is not bad 
<elkbuntu> At least these problems are in 0.4.4:   * /msg is still broken for some reason
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> jussi01, btw, guess who has decided to lurk in -au* again :(
<Flannel> oh, oh!  oh!  I know!
<elkbuntu> :(
<Flannel> Looks like we'll need some oppage in -ot if things continue
<elkbuntu> ikonia, please help me use this thing...
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Its easy, its a phone.  Dial numbers, hit the green button, talk ;)
<jussi01> /slap Flannel
 * Flannel has a phone that makes phone calls.
<Flannel> receives them too!
<jussi01> anyway, Im off for a shower...
<Flannel> Thanks Gary
<Gary> why do people feel the need to talk about their willies on a open source irc network?
<elkbuntu> that worked better
<elkbuntu> Gary, because they *are* willies
<Gary> now, that got my mind wandering... :p
<Flannel> Not nearly as much fun when he isn't in the room.
<Flannel> alright.  Up in six hours, time for bed.
<Gary> hawt
<elkbuntu> a whole six?
<elky_e71> amateur
<DrDerek> My suspicion is that epiclulz in offtopic is 'Stasshole' again, just using the mibbit to hide his address
<bazhang> any one with rights in #kubuntu may wish to check a (nick)
<bazhang> * [a] (n=a@86.46.84.38): a
<bazhang> @bansearch thomasd
<ubottu> No matches found for thomasd!n=thomas@ip-62-235-154-67.dsl.scarlet.be in any channel
<[twisti]> http://www.mcmoon.com/katie/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=5857b3a134e818705ea3990682ad85cd
<[twisti]> lol
<bazhang> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<bazhang> ^^
<bazhang> [twisti], you need to change your ident
<bazhang> [twisti], please dont idle here.
<[twisti]> why dont you want me to idle here ?
<bazhang> check the topic
<[twisti]> oh, my bad
<[twisti]> i wanted to go to #ubuntu
<[twisti]> i dont know how i landed here
<bazhang> you are banned with that ident
<[twisti]> ah, i see
<bazhang> @mark [twisti]
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Gary> bazhang: that link posted would not have been suitable for #ubuntu either
<bazhang> Gary, certainly not
<elkbuntu> kids these days...
<bazhang> that is one really awful link
 * jrib does not click
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: with e71 putty and irssi is nice, I use irssi-proxy and mirggi on my n95
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: and though I physically live in Finland, I've emotionally lived in UK for quite some time, so
<Myrtti> GOOD MORNING FROM CAMBRIDGESHIRE!
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> you're a fin through and through.
<Myrtti> http://xkcd.com/448/
<Myrtti> true
 * Myrtti goes to nom rye bread and make coffee
<ikonia>  elkbuntu how you getting on with it ?
<elkbuntu> slowly
<elkbuntu> cant find a decent ubuntu-ish theme for it :(
<ikonia> my first two days with it where slow/frustrating
<ikonia> elkbuntu: yes, I want a nice "theme" too
<ikonia> still on the defaults
<ikonia> elkbuntu: found any good apps yet
<elkbuntu> other than putty and jmirc, nope
<ikonia> I'm fighting to get tom tom on there
<elkbuntu> as in the gps thing?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> can these things only take an 8gb memory card ?
<Myrtti> 16 is the biggest I've heard
<ikonia> I'm aware of 16GB cards, but I thought these could only take 8
<elkbuntu> the max often is determined by the maximum possible at the time of specification writing.
<ikonia> yes
<elkbuntu> so, you'd not know until you tried
<ikonia> I need to take mine in to get "flashed" as the nokia branded firmware is about 9 months old !
<Myrtti> I can try to make something in Virtualbox as a theme
<ikonia> Myrtti: explain ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: if you have vmwared windows, you can flash it yourself
<ikonia> oh?
<Myrtti> yeah.
<Myrtti> virtualboxed windows can't do it
<ikonia> my only concern is the vodafone application for mail 
<Myrtti> I've tried
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<ikonia> I assume I don't need a Vodafone firmware to run it
<ikonia> but I can't find any info 
<Myrtti> but as for the themes
<Myrtti> I used to do my themes on ownskin.com
<Myrtti> but I'm not that happy with it anymore
<Myrtti> they seem to install some apps into the phone that I'm not totally comfortable with
<elkbuntu> such as?
<Myrtti> such as I don't know what they do.
<elkbuntu> anyway, bedtime
<Myrtti> [16:42] ~~~Crapstains  [n=Crapstai@WS-ESR2-74-215-39-112.fuse.net] has  joined #ubuntu
<elky_e71> filo1234 can we help?
<ikonia> well, just grabbed a nice green theme, all looks well,however it has one bug in that when someone calls me they have not changed the font from white, so the white box with the callers name in is just blank white
<jussi01> ikonia: elkbuntu http://www.mmcforums.net/theme/4208/simply-ubuntu-mobile-theme.html
<jussi01> dunno if it works on your widescreens tho
<ikonia> not a fan of the big ubuntu logo
<elky_e71> i agree with ikonia
<ikonia> you clearly have good tast ;)
<ikonia> taste
<elky_e71> i should probably sleep rather than irc in bed too 
<ikonia> nah
<ikonia> sleep is over-rated
<elky_e71> it is 2:20
<elky_e71> am
<ikonia> .....and
<ikonia> no no, go to bed
<elky_e71> i am in bed. So is the phone
<ikonia> elkbuntu: have you figured out how to turn the welcome tone off yet ?
<ikonia> elkbuntu: http://www.symbianthemes.us/nokia_e71/
<elky_e71> tomorrow
<ubottu> mdddddd called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> that was random
<bazhang> wth
<ikonia> I think I know.....
<ikonia> @bansearch neil
<ubottu> Match: %neil!*@* by Hobbsee in #ubuntu on Oct 14 2008 11:21:43 (ID: 5533)
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> I can't see the IP range that neil was using in that ban
<ikonia> @bansearch 196.201.211.71
<ubottu> No matches found for 196.201.211.71!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> @bansearch Guest73983
<ubottu> No matches found for guest73983!n=eric@196.201.211.71 in any channel
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 ?
<bazhang> that is odd
<ikonia> agreed
<bazhang> and his last question in #ubuntu
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I thought he may have been in +1 as he was banned from #u
<ikonia> but he wasn't
<bazhang> not yet.
<bazhang> @mark krashero offtopic and language
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark Guest73983 threatening to ddos people / trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> 16:54 <Guest73983> i am 20 something and i can DOS attak u now with your ip  address 
<ikonia> 16:54 <ikonia> ok, bye then
<bazhang> wow
<ikonia> removed him from ubuntu channels he was in
<ikonia> didn't see a value in allowing that sort of threat in any channel to harrass/distrupt others
<bazhang> I fear this is not the last we see of him
<ikonia> I think it is
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi gang, just a quick note to say hello.  Still swamped here with projects.  Hope all is well with everyone
<Myrtti> err http://pastebin.com/f5421c60e
<Myrtti> oh
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> I forgot I've got home on the same partition with /
<Myrtti> doh.
<Jack_Sparrow> Blame those rodent
<Jack_Sparrow> s
<Myrtti> myrtti@tikru:/home$ du -sh
<Myrtti> 36G	
<Myrtti> oh, my backups will fit nicely
<jrib> hey Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Jrib
<Jack_Sparrow> I am stealing a few minutes from work to see how things are going
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> damn spammers using my name
<jrib> 0_o
<Myrtti> -_-
<ikonia> where ?
<Mez> bout an hour and 10 mins ago in #ubuntu (repeating the same question over and over)
<PriceChild> Why do you hilight on people using 'mez' inside theiro own nick?
<Mez> it highlighted the responses to him.
<Mez> and he showed up in my /lastlog mez
<PriceChild> right
<ikonia> another user with 2.6.25 kernel 
<ikonia> I still can't figure out where that is coming from 
<Pici> !info linux-386
<ubottu> linux-386 (source: linux-ports-meta): Complete Linux kernel on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.25.2.3 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Pici> ikonia: ^^
<ikonia> Pici: you found it
<Myrtti> where and why?
<Pici> ikonia: I had found that the other day but didn't put it together with the 'random user' issue until now.
<ikonia> Pici: good find !
<Pici> I don't remember why I was looking either...
<PriceChild> does the listing on grub change for whatever distro you have?
<PriceChild> (\kubuntu glade88)
<Myrtti> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Myrtti> Pici: plz?
<Pici> Myrtti: hm?
<Myrtti> Pici: would this be ok: "please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and control you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude."
<Myrtti> s/control/<find-appropriate-word>/
<Pici> s/control/ensure/
<Pici> 'ensure that' rahter
<Myrtti> !no pm is <answer> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !pm
<ubottu> pm is <answer> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pici> !no pm is <reply>  Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions  and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first,  some find it rude.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> :)
<Myrtti> doh
<Myrtti> !pm ~= s/  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Pici> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions  and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first,  some find it rude.
<Myrtti> !pm ~= s/  / /
<Pici> !pm ~= s/  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pici> Looks good to me.
<Myrtti> yeah
<ikonia> !staff > pepelucho sex url spamming
<Pici> uh
<ikonia> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> oops
<tomaw> gone
<ikonia> ta
<ubottu> In ubottu, DaSkreech said: Dolphin is the new Default file manager in KDE4 and hence default in Kubuntu from 8.10 forward. You can switch back to Konqueor if you like or you can use Dolphin as the file manager in Gnome or Xfce if. For those on KDE3 please see !d3lphin
<DaSkreech> hi. just did an adjustment. It's kinda incomplete as it needs a Wiki page to show how to get back to konqueror or use Dolphin in Gnome or KDE
<DaSkreech> Also is !d3lphin simply a redirect to !dolphin?
<DaSkreech> I'd like !d3lphin to keep it's current verbage
<Pici> !-d3lphin
<ubottu> d3lphin is <alias> dolphin - added by Jucato on 2007-10-18 17:15:57
<DaSkreech> Drat I forgot about that :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, DaSkreech said: !d3lphin is  D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Pici> I'm not a KDE person, I'd like for someone else who uses it to review it :)
<PriceChild> A factoid about dolphin dealing only with konqueror?
<PriceChild> we dont need that factoid
<DaSkreech> PriceChild: Yeah One of the most common questions about Dolphin is how to switch back to Konqueror
<Pici> Maybe some sort of !replace<something> factoid?
<PriceChild> stick it on !konqueror if wanted
<PriceChild> DaSkreech: No, that's a question about kde or konqueror, not dolphin.
<DaSkreech> a factoid talking about a non default option is a can of worms dont' you think?
<Myrtti> I'm not sure I'm understanding a word said here
<DaSkreech> Hi Myrtti
<DaSkreech> I knew I knew you from somewhere :)
<Myrtti> but, I'm a XFCE/Gnome person, so ignore me
 * DaSkreech hugs
<PriceChild> Excuse me?
<DaSkreech> Myrtti: the default file manager was changed to Dolphin Some people would really prefer the old option
<PriceChild> If we only promoted "default", and discouraged "non default", then we wouldn't have any factoids, as we wouldn't support anybody to change anything.
<DaSkreech> PriceChild: No I'm saying then you would have to have a !factoid for each of the valid options
<PriceChild> I'm not saying don't have the factoid, I'm just suggesting that informatino should be in !konqueror, seen as that's what you want.
<DaSkreech> Wouldn't it make more sense to say how to change from the default and allow the user to make up thier mind?
<PriceChild> Yep no problem with that.
<PriceChild> But if someone wants to find out about dolphin, they don't want to hear about konqueror.
<DaSkreech> I could reword to make it more generic but most people really want konqueror not nautilus of krusader or thunar etc
<DaSkreech> We have had a few people come in asking how to get Dolphin on Gnome/XFCE
<DaSkreech> but most of the comments on Dolphin have been nice most of the questions have been how do i get back Konqueror
<DaSkreech> Hence the original reason the factiod was made
<DaSkreech> Now that KDE4 is shipping by default I thought I'd split the association between the KDE3 dolphin and the KDE4 dolphin factoid
<DaSkreech> If that makes sense to all here?
<DaSkreech> Actually let it stay for a bit I need to put up Wiki page to address all of this then it can link to it
<DaSkreech> PriceChild: thanks for that suggestion though I'll keep that in mind (lack of a !konqueror factoid) :)
<LjL> PriceChild, there's something you're missing i think
<LjL> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<LjL> the factoid is *already* there and *already* tells you how to get back to konqueror
<LjL> in more detail than daskreech's proposal has
<PriceChild> okies
<LjL> but
<PriceChild> still think the last part is in the wrong factoid :P
<LjL> i don't like a factoid that tells "you can do this" without telling you how
<LjL> !filemanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filemanager
<DaSkreech> LjL: Meeither that's why I want to build a wiki page that covers the three most popular questions about Dolphin
<DaSkreech> Each DE has it's own way of doing default filemanagers
<DaSkreech> BTW why doesn't !Gnome tell you how to install it?
<LjL> DaSkreech: and that's why we have channge specific factoids
<LjL> there's one thing i don't quite know though
<DaSkreech> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<DaSkreech> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<LjL> how do you change your default file manager from inside *dolphin*, not konqueror?
<DaSkreech> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<DaSkreech> LjL: Let me try something and tell you  in a second
<LjL> the !gnome factoid is quite bad
<LjL> if it were on wikipedia, it's be tagged "sounds like an ad"
<DaSkreech> I've often thought so
<DaSkreech> Yeah but an ad with no way to buy it
<LjL> !no gnome is <reply> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu (KDE 3), Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations". In Kubuntu (KDE 4), System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations
<LjL> !default-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> !no default is <reply> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<DaSkreech> That's sweet
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<LjL> !default-#kubuntu is <reply> To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4)
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<DaSkreech> Myrtti: ping. How do you change file associations in Xfce ?
<LjL> i suspect that in just about every DE, you can change the default filemanager by changing the association for the directory type
<LjL> so that should probably be stuck to !default and that's it
<DaSkreech> Yep true I was going to change the !dolphin factoid to say "Change the inode association to konqueror in !default"
<ikonia> discussing inode association seems over the top in a factoid
<DaSkreech> ikonia: Not when that's what people are asking for
<ikonia> who is ?
<LjL> ikonia: you don't have to know what an inode is, you just need to find where it says "inode/directory" in the dialog box...
<ikonia> surly that should be in an instruction page/link rather than in the factoid
<LjL> !no default-#kubuntu is <reply> To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<DaSkreech> ikonia: The default file manager in KDE was changed and people like the old one so they ask how to get it back
<ikonia> DaSkreech: where are they asking this ?
<LjL> in #kubuntu of course
<DaSkreech> in #kubuntu ?
<ikonia> I've not seen it, hence why I'm asking
<DaSkreech> It's gotten a lot less since the 7.10 days but cropped up again with KDE4 by default
<DaSkreech>  though Dolphin is >>> D3lphin
<LjL> the factoid !dolphin was Requested 237 times
<LjL> that's many.
<DaSkreech> so people like it better
<DaSkreech> Still I thought it wise to split the !dolphin and !d3lphin factoids since they are offically two products in the Ubuntu world now
<LjL> do they need to have a factoid in the first place?
<LjL> !info dolphin
<ubottu> dolphin (source: kdebase): file manager for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 1180 kB, installed size 2296 kB
<LjL> !info d3lphin
<ubottu> Package d3lphin does not exist in intrepid
<LjL> these tell what they are
<LjL> aside from the fact that the latter isn't in intrepid
<DaSkreech> yeah but people are still on hardy
<LjL> !info d3lphin hardy
<ubottu> Package d3lphin does not exist in hardy
<LjL> where the heck is it to begin with
<DaSkreech> It's colloquial 
<LjL> then they aren't two different products
<DaSkreech> Dolphin on KDE3 libs have far less functionality than the one on KDE4 libs
<LjL> well that goes for just about every KDE package
<LjL> (one way... or the other)
<DaSkreech>  So much so people called them different names to make it clear which one they are talking about
<DaSkreech> No for the most part most are ports from KDE3 with some added fun
<LjL> well, the !d3lphin factoid was requested a solid 0 times
<LjL> i don't see a need for it
<DaSkreech> Dolphin is a pure KDE4 app shoehorned into KDE3
<DaSkreech> yeah I guess not :0-
<DaSkreech> :-)
<LjL> and i don't see a need for !dolphin, it should be in !default (right there if possible, or in a wiki page otherwise)
<LjL> !no dolphin is <alias> default-#kubuntu
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<DaSkreech> I'll work on  a wiki page but I don't have a problem with that as it solves the most greivous question about dolphin
<LjL> !default-#kubuntu
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<LjL> DaSkreech: just should confirm that the above works, both in 3 and 4
<LjL> i have 3
<DaSkreech> LjL: It does
<DaSkreech> In KDE4 there is an option to switch between Dolphin and Konqueror
<DaSkreech> They just need to be able to find it
<DaSkreech> Also for some reason post hardy there was no option to associate a directory with an app in Gnome
<DaSkreech> I think that's solved now though
<DaSkreech> right click on any directory -> properties -> open with -> new app
<Myrtti> DaSkreech: "with great difficulty"
 * DaSkreech laughs
<DaSkreech> nice answer
<Myrtti> Congrats to a new daddy :-)
 * Myrtti huggles Tm_M 
<Tm_M> lech
 * ikonia nods to Tm_M 
<ikonia> congratulations
<Tm_M> my little princess
<ikonia> prettyest nun in the convent
<Tm_M> danke
<DaSkreech> Grats!!
<Tm_M> she still has her own room though, plastic this time
<Gary> Tm_M: you are a new daddy?
<Tm_M> anyway, have to sleep now, I am happy <3
<Tm_M> yes
<Gary> Tm_M: woooot *congrats*
<Tm_M> but really sleep
<Gary> night
 * Myrtti tucks Tm_M in bed
<Gary> awwww
<ikonia> sigh fryguy again debating "su" and "sudo -i" in pm
<ikonia> always a "disussion" with him
<PriceChild> If you don't want to talk to him, don't. You'll only come off annoyed to him. Pass him to someone else if you have to.
<ikonia> I can't be bothered with him
<jrib> Sergiu: hi, how can we help you?
<Pici> He had a ban in the BT from #u+1
<LjL> and #ubuntu for that matter
<Pici> I didn't see that one
<LjL> removed now
<Pici> Or rather, bansearch didnt.
<ikonia> I'm out for th e night
 * ikonia is tired of being pm'd by fryguy with lectures
<LjL> meh just don't reply
<ikonia> can't be bothered anymore
<ikonia> he uses bsd so knows better 
<ikonia> every 2 seconds pm with another "you should read the man page on blah, it verify's the sync rate of the flux capacitor, so therefore in a court of law, I would be deemed right"
<ikonia> rather than just helping the user - he has to be technically right
<ikonia> can't be bothered, going to bed
<ikonia> I suggest someone keep an eye on him for futher great sudo su - advice - he's right you know ! its safe
<LjL> you don't have to have an excuse to go to bed...
<LjL> anyway, sudo su *is* safe. it's just ugly
<ikonia> LjL: I disagree
<ikonia> same way I disagree about sudo -i for someone who has no idea
<ikonia> sudo provides a layer of protection
<ikonia> ughhh now you've got me going
<ikonia> bed
<ikonia> night
<LjL> oh of course, i was comparing to sudo -i
<Pici> Hm..  does DKMS solve the issue with restricted modules not being available for the -server kernel?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> I knew that was coming
<LjL> Pici: me too, but i didn't stop it since it doesn't even really kill anyone anymore
<ubottu> coreymon77 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Pici> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> can't sleep
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> Pici: didn't want the ban lifted - he didn't want to mix with spoonfeeders and noobs
<ikonia> just fyi
<ikonia> I'll update bt
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> ooh he's back as pici_spoonfeed
<Pici> ikonia: Where?
<ikonia> pm
<ikonia> 23:05 -!- jaiFai is now known as Pici_Spoonfeed_P
<ikonia> 23:05 <Pici_Spoonfeed_P> ;)
<ikonia> 23:06 <ikonia> i don't find that funny
<ikonia> I'll end that conversation there then and let the ban stand for a while
<ikonia> he's back as his normal nick now
 * Pici rolls his eyes
<DaSkreech> Strike!
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Pici> DaSkreech: Can we help you with anything else today?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-16
<Flannel> Hi SeaPhor, how can we help you today?
<SeaPhor> I am here to apologize, we have config'd a bot for our channel and it has sent a request to you for "learning" a new factoid, we are looking into the config to stop this and will not do any further until we have it,,, sorry, here is the log... <Anacranom> !learn wbc is http://www.woodbeeco.com
<SeaPhor> <Anacranom> ummmmm----   <Earth> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<Flannel> SeaPhor: ah, it's not actually forwarding here.  Although it's likely trying to.
<SeaPhor> well, i wanted to come and present apology if it was, we are trying to get things in order but do not want to affect others
<Flannel> Hi tj83, how can we help you today?
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Thanks for your concern.
<tj83> Flannel, I'm here with SeaPhor , we are working on the bot... and was doing a test and figured i would make sure it did not bleed over here again.
<Flannel> SeaPhor: If you add people to the editors, they'll be able to just edit.  That might be a good workaround for the time being
<Flannel> I believe theres a simple config variable to make it world editable.  but, I haven't looked at that code in forever.
<SeaPhor> well, just want to stay on good terms with you all, thanks, and if any are bored and just want to hang-out or help, stop by any-time
<SeaPhor> g'night
<tj83> Flannel, thanks for the help
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan1
<Flannel> er, where?
<Flannel> I could swear I just saw that nick, but can't find it anymore
<tritium> He was in #ubuntu, but left a moment ago.
<bazhang> in #ubuntu, already quit; was saying 'ubuntu is so fragile now' without asking any support questions
<Flannel> Ah.  That's why I recognized it
<bazhang> he has been doing that for a long time; previously was about scim/skim not working; turns out he never configured the global engine for it.
<elkbuntu> Customer: My computer wont work. Tech: Did you turn it on? Customer: Oh. Nevermind.
<bazhang> haha
<elkbuntu> that's basically the scenario
<bazhang> ugh. more sudo su from fryguy
<Flannel> call him on it
<Ziroday> someone might want to pop into -offtopic
<stdin> and +m it hopefully
<Ziroday> stdin: mmm well just the ones that currently cliam they are drunk
<stdin> that's probably 50% of the channel 50% of the time
<stdin> at any rate, I keep sane by not have +o in there
<stdin> if it get's worse (probably will), use the ops trigger
 * Flannel notes we need more ops with +o in -ot, but everyone already knows that.
<stdin> one day, just for fun. give everyone in -ot +o on join. and just see what happens...
<Flannel> stdin: nah, they have GodWars MUDs for that.
<stdin> I think it would be a competition of who can type '/kick' fastest
<elkbuntu> stdin, no, the channel would literally explode from all the inflated egos
<Mez_> hmm. Quassel isn't that bad.
<Mez_> though it doesn't support ipv6 it seems
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<elkbuntu> <heyuxiang> !give csabee ask
<elkbuntu> <fosco_> ACTION gives csabee a bag full with Michael Jacksons dropped noses
<elkbuntu> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give csabee ask
<elkbuntu> <L-G> ACTION gives csabee a girl guide
<elkbuntu> sigh.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<elkbuntu> fosco was alive, L-G has been forwarded here
<elkbuntu> how do i mark this in the bot?
<Myrtti> TIME TO JUMPGLOMP Tm_M!
<Tm_M> indeed
 * Myrtti prods
<Myrtti> [13:27] < GFree> Hi. Got a bit of a problem here. I've recently been called "gay" by a  guy from school because he saw my laptop running Linux (Ubuntu). How do I  resolve this issue? Can I file a bug report?
<Myrtti> I'm tempted to answer "and my friends call me a girl and weirdo, so what?"
<Tm_M> haha
<Tm_M> ok, lunch done, back to hospital
<ubottu> In ubottu, ardchoille said: xdvdshrink is XDVDShrink is a project in BASH and Perl-Gtk2 that allows you to create fair-use archival copies of DVD content on single-layer writable DVDs. See http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net
<Myrtti> you didn't congratulate him, I'm disappointed
<elky_e71> congrat for what?
<Myrtti> he became a daddy yesterday 1830 EET
<ikonia> Myrtti: have you got a moment please ?
<elkbuntu> oh
<Myrtti> a girl, 3700g
<Myrtti> ikonia: for you dear, always
<ikonia> is a pm ok as it's a bit off-topic ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: you're asking from a Finn
<ikonia> fair enough
<Myrtti> ikonia: I wouldn't mind as I know you from elsewhere than -ot and u
<ikonia> super
<Myrtti> I get freaked out by total strangers pm'ing me and if there's no context in their pm's
<ikonia> elkbuntu: how you getting on with the device now ?
<elky_e71> Good. just got the simplyubuntu theme and the hardy wallpaper on it
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> nice ?
<elky_e71> Elkbuntu.net/simplyubuntu.html if you want shortcuts
<elkbuntu> the text on the home screen is a little too close to the heron wallpaper, tweaking now.
 * Gary pm's Myrtti (just to freak her out)
<Myrtti> Gary: sorry, I know you
<Gary> but do you now!  mwhahahaa
<jrib> jrib.net is nicer than elkbuntu.net
<elkbuntu> much furrier
<ikonia> looking
<ikonia> Myrtti: did you say http://www.babinokia.com/ put dodgy apps on your phone ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: ownskin.com
<ikonia> ah
<Myrtti> I don't know if they're dodgy
<Myrtti> I just don't want them there
<ikonia> stuff your not comfortable with then
<elkbuntu> which one were you thinking of?
<ikonia> who me ?
<elkbuntu> ya
<ikonia> god knows, just browsing
<elkbuntu> btw, how do i switch to a digital clock, rather than this analog thing that is impossible to read?
<elkbuntu> nevermind, found it. missed it before
<ikonia> took me ages to find that too
<elky_e71> :)
<ikonia> did you know the E71 doesn't support the old nrg ring tones ?
<elkbuntu> purdy http://www.babinokia.com/2008/02/21/glamur-v3-update/
<ikonia> elkbuntu: got that one
<elkbuntu> i put that one on the 'business' profile, and the ubuntu one on the 'personal' profile
<Myrtti> go to hell with your expensive E-series phones
<elkbuntu> :P
<elkbuntu> AU$550 isnt that expensive :P
<elky_e71> such a purdy phone too. And i can type properly now without almost dropping it
<ikonia> I don't think I'll use the two profile option
<elky_e71> ikonia, which color did you get?
<Myrtti> you do have the mobile barcoder on your firefox, do you ;-)
<ikonia> elky_e71: trying menu
<ikonia> Myrtti: of course
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, of course.
<Myrtti> goodygood.
<Myrtti> the one on the sandbox is much better though
<elkbuntu> it needs a better border around the barcodes though
<Myrtti> (the one in the sandbox has)
<ikonia> I need to get an 8GB card tommorow
<ikonia> need to put up a better fight with tomtom too
<elkbuntu> it keeps trying to use the > of the menu as part of the barcode, heh
<Myrtti> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/2780
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: thanks for that theme, it fits perfectly on my sand coloured n95
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, :)
<ikonia> elkbuntu: blackglamur is what I webt for
<elkbuntu> i meant phone color
<ikonia> went for
<ikonia> ooh, mine is the grey, not white one
<elkbuntu> same. backreadable buttons ftw
<ikonia> agreed
<elkbuntu> that's the only reason i went with the grey. seriously.
<ikonia> I'm going to have to get a white one thoug
<ikonia> though
<ikonia> my girlfriend wants one now that she's seen mine
<elkbuntu> haha
<ikonia> so she can have the white one
<Myrtti> *grumble*
<ikonia> why grumble ?
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti
<elkbuntu> jealousy
<ikonia> ah
<elkbuntu> we're dangling shiny in front of a Finn.
<ikonia> well I tried about 10 different phones in the last 2 months and this by far is the best of all compromises
<Myrtti> I don't want a new phone I don't want a new phone I don't want a new phone I don't want a new phone I don't want a new phone I don't want a new phone
<ikonia> size/wright/functions/looks/interface etc etc
<ikonia> weight I meant
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti again.
<ikonia> wipes the floor with the blackberry bold
<Myrtti> blackberry ewwww
<ikonia> I liked it, I have to admit
<Myrtti> ewwww
<ikonia> big jump from my plebby 6300 
<elkbuntu> but it's crackberry. it comes with a stigma.
<Myrtti> ok, talking about blackberry turned me off
<Myrtti> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> elkbuntu: yes, and it was quite a big handset
<elkbuntu> the bold is bigger than this?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> wider
<ikonia> fatter
<elkbuntu> ugh
<ikonia> a tad taller, although I'm not certain about that
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i've lasted years with a 3310s then a samsung e720. i deserve this phone, goddamit
<Myrtti> yes, you do
<ikonia> I'm never normally giddy about phones, but this is worth it
<elkbuntu> ikonia, totally agreed.
<elkbuntu> it's a phone that will fill the gap for numerous years to come
<ikonia> yes, 
<ikonia> I can't see me changing for a while
<elkbuntu> wifi [x]  3g [x]  kitchen sink [ ]
<elkbuntu> putty [x]  irc [x]
<Myrtti> though...
<Myrtti> I have 5Mpix camera.
<Myrtti> so...
<Myrtti> I'm actually happy with mine.
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> see, you'd never survive with a piddly 3.2mpx
<Myrtti> I wouldn't
<Myrtti> as I don't own a camera
<Myrtti> N96 on the other hand...
<elkbuntu> do i need to slap you out of this, or suggest the iphone?
<Myrtti> no, I'm just teasing myself
<Myrtti> I still have a year left in my contract
<elkbuntu> :)
<Myrtti> though I could sell my phone right now and buy a new one
 * elkbuntu bought hers outright
<Myrtti> it's not sim locked after all
<elky_e71> i just realised, i haven't even made a phonecall on this yet
<elky_e71> surely i need more software on this than just putty and jmirc though...
<Myrtti> location tagger, mobbler, smsscheduler, screenshot tool, gmail
<elkbuntu> location tagger? mobbler? why would i want to schedule sms's?
<Myrtti> I couldn't do without mobbler...
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<elkbuntu> location tagger for pics, aha.
<elkbuntu> ah, mobbler is internet radio
<Myrtti> I can ask one of my friend who was developing e71 what she has on  her phone
<elky_e71> you can,we likely have different tastes though
<elky_e71> anyway, gnite
<Myrtti> http://jaiku.com/channel/Nokia/presence/49039889
<ikonia> elkbuntu: look at lifematta, 
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'd be interested
<tockitj> is it posible to see milestones in future development of ubuntu ? :p
<ikonia> UDS has not appened yet
<ikonia> so the next release has not been defined 
<ikonia> there are blueprints though, and you'd be better asking in #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> tockitj: anything else you need help with ?
<ikonia> tockitj: hello ?
<ikonia> tockitj: hello ?
<bazhang> !idle | tockitj 
<ubottu> tockitj: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<tockitj> ikonia, thanks :-)
<tockitj> that was helpfull, I will part now
<bazhang> @bansearch a
<ubottu> No matches found for a!n=a@86.46.86.160 in any channel
<LjL> bazhang: i have a feeling that will change soon
<bazhang> LjL, he was trolling in #kubuntu yesterday; spamming a multi-line song (can I sing a song...)
<LjL> bazhang: did you intend to ban a?
<bazhang> LjL, yes
<LjL> bazhang: then you haven't banned his latest host, but a previous one. check the /whowas
<bazhang> did I make some error?
<LjL> bazhang: look at your bansearch output above
<bazhang> the /whowas has no listing LjL 
<Frogging101> hi
<LjL> bazhang: let's talk about it later
<LjL> Frogging101: hi
<LjL> Frogging101, on freenode ops get +o on request, yes
<LjL> as for your previous question, the floodbots are there to stop people from flooding, as you found out yourself by... flooding
<LjL> i recommend you avoid such tests in the future as #ubuntu is a busy channel
<Myrtti> do I want to know the story behind this?
<LjL> Myrtti: not much of a story
<Myrtti> noted
<LjL> Frogging101: any more ops questions?
<Frogging101> LjL: Why are you an op?
<LjL> Frogging101: because other ops chose me as one some time ago.
<Frogging101> Cool
<bazhang> [a] (n=a@86.46.86.160): a  that was the correct one; the one I did was: [a] (n=a@aari209.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl  <--should I remove it?
<bazhang> not sure how that happened though
<LjL> bazhang: leave them both for now, the .pl host reminds me of something too
<LjL> i'll remove it if my logs prove me wrong
<bazhang> LjL, okay thanks. not sure how that could have happened though
<LjL> "a" can probably be a common nickname, but i'm not excluding it's the same person in this case
<LjL> bazhang: your client probably was confused
<bazhang> LjL, thanks
<LjL> bazhang: which only goes to show that the latter hostname is also suspicious
<LjL> bazhang: anyway, /whowas a does show stuff for me
<bazhang> [a] (n=a@217.119.119.77): a that is what I get for /whowas
<LjL> bazhang: 
<LjL> [16:41:53] [314] a n=a 86.46.86.160 * a [16:41:54] [Whois] a is online via irc.freenode.net (Sun Nov 16 15:36:01 2008).
<LjL> [16:41:54] [314] a n=a 217.119.119.77 * a [16:41:54] [Whois] a is online via irc.freenode.net (Sun Nov 16 14:16:22 2008).
<LjL> [16:41:54] [314] a n=a 217.119.119.77 * a [16:41:54] [Whois] a is online via irc.freenode.net (Sun Nov 16 14:16:00 2008).
<LjL> [16:41:54] [314] a n=a aari209.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl * Java User [16:41:54] [Whois] a is online via irc.freenode.net (Sun Nov 16 12:36:33 2008).
<bazhang> wow
<bazhang> <faria_> Good dA_ShArP  <--keeps randomly doing that when people pose questions
<LjL> bazhang: anyway the .pl one was never in #ubuntu, so i don't know what happened
<bazhang> LjL, pehaps related to chanserv.py
<LjL> bazhang: yes, it probably looked at /whowas because the fellow had already left when you banned
<LjL> bazhang: and got it wrong
<bazhang> LjL, aha that would explain it perhaps
<bazhang> ready to +m faria_
<Myrtti> mwahaha
<bazhang> hehe
<LjL> bazhang: is a bot
<bazhang> no I'm not!
<ubottu> Novalgina2Fast called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Myrtti> and it disconnected already?
<bazhang> for help with realmedia
<ubottu> NotADJ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> krish__: do you want me to calculate how small precentage of the population of this channel has changed in between your questions to point how useless it is to repeat that question over and over again?
<Myrtti> almost, almost pressed enter
<bazhang> err you did press enter
<Myrtti> I did.
<Myrtti> HOW can someone install mediawiki and not know how to access logs?
<Myrtti> I'm baffled
<Myrtti> please, please tell me I'm dreaming
<LjL> who's doing the k-lines? there's still two users with ircap ident and realname in #ubuntu, unsure whether they're clones or just people using that script
<LjL> oh, lika and chema probably *were* clonebots after all
<LjL> [17:28:30] <-- lika has left this server (" [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][").
<LjL> [17:28:30] <-- chema has left this server (" [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][").
<bazhang> @bansearch matthew_
<ubottu> No matches found for matthew_!n=matthew@cpe-74-69-58-11.rochester.res.rr.com in any channel
<ikonia> bazhang: didn't you ban him last night ?
<bazhang> ikonia, I removed him only
<ikonia> ah
<bazhang> ikonia, I think he should be watched though
<bazhang> he sent me a very nasty PM when I !coc him
<bazhang> does everyone one have attention deficit disorder?
<bazhang> err -one
<Myrtti> one just has to love rsync
<Myrtti> would someone look at the mutes and bans in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> some of them might be a bit stale
<Myrtti> or should I crack open my xchat and see
<bazhang> the only bans I have are well deserved ie very few
<jussi01> Morning all!
<bazhang> hi!
<ikonia> morning 
<jussi01> its 4.30am and I cant sleep...
<ikonia> thats early
<jussi01> ikonia: my rhythm is screwed...
<bazhang> netyire in -ot
<jussi01> again?
<bazhang> he will not stop.
<bazhang> after repeated warnings.
<Tm_T> hi hi jussi01 
<ikonia> jussi01: I can imagine
<jussi01> Tm_T: heya
<Tm_T> jussi01: baby came
<jussi01> Tm_T: great! alls well?
<bazhang> congrats Tm_T !
<Tm_T> yup
<Pici> bleh
<Myrtti> glögi ♥ 
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> what should I drink
<Myrtti> I bought half a kilo of French roast coffee
<Myrtti> nomnomnomnomnom
<Mez> hmm - asus-tek just tried to add me on facebook
<jussi01> hehe
<Tm_T> some people do use facebork?
<Myrtti> Mez: I just the other day removed *and* blocked him from my friends list
<Myrtti> he is *super* creepy
<Mez> Myrtti: but I don't even know him...
<Mez> I've never spoke to you
<Myrtti> he is weird
<Myrtti> strange puppy
<Tm_T> Mez: you never spoke to who?
<Myrtti> ASUS-tek
<Tm_T> 2050.44 <+Mez> I've never spoke to you
<Tm_T> (;)
<Mez> s/you/him/
<Tm_T> (:
<jdong> whom.
<jussi01> oh my... he is adding me to facebook also...
<Myrtti> wait until he adds you to your skype roster
<Myrtti> then you're in trouble
<Myrtti> that's when I freaked out.
<Mez> Myrtti: thats why I don't accept these people in the first place
<jussi01> I rejected the request...
<Myrtti> Mez: I did accept him with limited access to my info in facebook
<Myrtti> I did decline his request for skype though.
<Myrtti> if you want the log, I've got it in pastebin in notime
<PriceChild> click ignore?xs
<Mez> Myrtti: nah, no issue... I just wouldnt accept the FB request in the first place (even with limited) - if I don't know and trust them, they don't get access (and my family have limited access!)
<Myrtti> mm
<Myrtti> now, what was I really doing
<Mez> Myrtti: procrastinating?>
<Myrtti> yes, thats it
<Myrtti> procrastinating filing hours
<Myrtti> but you fellows can be my guest in trying to explain to him why I don't want him cyberstalking me
<Myrtti> I didn't seem to get my message through with him
<ikonia> who is cyber stalking you ?
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> ikonia: I am
<Myrtti> ikonia: I seem to have my fanclub
<ikonia> could be worse....
<PriceChild> jussi01: he'd done a nasty -R command earlier too.
<Myrtti> Vinterbound, ASUS-tek etc.
<jussi01> PriceChild: ahh
<PriceChild> resorted to the stallman being gay thing when nobody did anything
<ikonia> it ammuses me how people think that it is a bad thing, if stallman was gay ?
<ikonia> not sure how that would effect the software he wrote
<jussi01> PriceChild: I was trying to find anything else he said before deciding on a remove or ban
<Myrtti> jussi01: you and your silly quassel.
<PriceChild> jussi01: "/lastlog nick" is your friend :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: get a proper client, like irssi.
<PriceChild> not just irssi that does that right?
<Myrtti> PriceChild+
<Myrtti> 1
<Myrtti> PriceChild: who cares. Thou shall not have other clients.
<Myrtti> :-D
<jussi01> PriceChild: Myrtti we have an equvalent, but its 6.15 am, and im not the quickest at this time
 * jussi01 growls
<Myrtti> jussi01: excuses schmexcuses
<PriceChild> jussi01: "back in aus" now?
<jussi01> PriceChild: yeah
<jussi01> on holiday
<ikonia> PriceChild: jussi01 IS an aussie
<ikonia> it is confirmed
<jussi01> :D
<PriceChild> jussi01: ah on a holiday, visited before?
<Myrtti> *snork*
<PriceChild> I'm done now.
<jussi01> /ar PriceChild out!!!
<jussi01> :D
 * Myrtti pours a tub of vegemite on jussi01 
<Myrtti> nomnom. savory
<jussi01> lol
<Myrtti> I wonder what I'll do that little jar of marmite I've got now
<Myrtti> would it do nicely in trying to fix holes in my wall?
<jussi01> no
<Myrtti> damn
<Myrtti> I'm sure the guinea pigs wouldn't like it either
<Myrtti> too salty anyway
<jussi01> actually they might
<jussi01> some animals, like rabbits also, really likesalt
<jussi01> You can buy salt blocks for them to lick
<Myrtti> I know
<Mez> Myrtti: marmite jars make great ballistic missiles
<genii> Good afternoon, evening, or morning
<jussi01> genii: I needs coffee...
 * genii hands jussi01 a large Kubuntu mug of coffee ....
<Myrtti> oooh, coffeee!!!!!111
<jussi01> thanks!
 * genii puts on a large pot of coffee so everyone can have some
<genii> Myrtti: Moin :)
 * Tm_T hides
<genii> Heh
 * Myrtti goes to make some *real* French roast and smiles at genii
<Myrtti> want to try ;-)
<genii> Myrtti: Thanks, but I'm one of those pizza leftovers for breakfast people
<Myrtti> so am I
<Myrtti> I just drink so little coffee I prefer the little I drink to be actually good
<genii> Ah
<Myrtti> and I like my coffee with milk, and no other roast fits with milk as well as Parisien
<genii> French toast with real maple syrup is good. Almost worth foregoing the pizza for, in fact
<genii> Myrtti: For some reson I misread "roast" for "toast". Never mind me, I still need more caffeine... ;)
<Tm_T> genii: have a pint of coffee with me
<Myrtti> genii: and I misread your french toast with real maple syrup as french roast, and didn't even blink
<Tm_T> aww
 * genii sips from the pint of coffee supplied by Tm_T
<Tm_T> genii: I'm father now, you see
 * Myrtti drinks her french roast with milk and vanilla from a bowl
<genii> ?
 * Myrtti returns to filing hours
<Myrtti> Tm_T: no pics yet?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I do, but have to find a way to get 'em
<Myrtti> ah
<genii> #ubuntu seems hopping
<Tm_T> no working bluetooth, no working way to retrieve pics via usb either
<Tm_T> oh boy...
<Myrtti> would anyone have a good set of nice options to put in fstab for mounting nfs stuff? I've got user,_netdev,exec,sync already
<genii> nodev
<Myrtti> rw?
<genii> rw or not is set on the nfs server export, usually
<Myrtti> true
<Myrtti> I think that's good.
<Myrtti> douh
<Myrtti> omg. I haz pink-bliss.el in my console emacs.
<dethklok> hello. for some reason I have been banned in the main chat for ubuntu on freenode. I don't remember any innopropriate discussion in the chat? could someone tell me what happened?
<jrib> @bansearch dethklok
<ubottu> No matches found for dethklok!i=dethklok@modemcable037.53-83-70.mc.videotron.ca in any channel
<Tm_T> dethklok: your realname
<Tm_T> realname "fuck you" isn't quite appropriate
<dethklok> oh sorry 
<dethklok> lol 
<dethklok> I was a bit drunk when I installed the irc app 
<Tm_T> that's not an excuse
<dethklok> ok so if I change it, it will be ok?
<Tm_T> should be
<dethklok> ok thank you 
<Myrtti> I bought a leek today. I considered for a full minute of doing my own version of leekspin. I'm sick in my head.
<Myrtti> QED.
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> jussi01: slow, you (;
<jussi01> Tm_T: awww... give me a chance!
<Tm_T> jussi01: I don't, when I'm at it
<jussi01> Was waiting for one last one...
<genii> The guy did have a point but was being pretty snide
<Tm_T> point or not, rudeness is nogo
<genii> Yes, true
<Myrtti> http://dev.rssowl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=832 <-- hehehe
<Myrtti> I'm a meanie
<ubottu> dev.rssowl.org bug 832 in general "Licence not defined / easily found *anywhere*" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<Myrtti> after six months, it got fixed.
<Pici> jrib: Do you always remove with the appear process in the messagE?
<jrib> Pici: I started to a few days ago
<Pici> jrib: Ah.  First time I've noticed it.
<Myrtti> nice document, that
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !ljl is i don't have a factoid, and i won't ever have a factoid
<jussi01> ikonia: ping?
<ikonia> jussi01: what's up
<LjL> ikonia:  23:37:03 up  8:52,  2 users,  load average: 0.52, 0.50, 0.68
<ikonia> LjL: touch'e
<Commie_Cary> hello, why dosnt ubottu know who linus is
<Tm_T> why should it?
<Tm_T> !linus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus
<Flannel> Commie_Cary: feel free to submit a factoid
<PriceChild> Flannel: why?
<LjL> !scope
<Tm_T> Flannel: IMHO it is not needed
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<LjL> !wikipedia
<ubottu> wikipedia is a free online encyclopedia, you can find it at http://wikipedia.org
<Flannel> I never said we did need one.
<Flannel> But, regardless of need, people are free to submit factoids they think we ought to have.
<Tm_T> Flannel: but you didn't answer to original question either =)
<Tm_T> true that
<PriceChild> I think it'd be a better use of everyone's time to question the need of one, than ask someone to sbumit it, then question it.
<Flannel> PriceChild: Why do you think we ought not to have a Torvalds one?
<LjL> because it's got nothing to do with ubuntu
<LjL> ubotu isn't an encyclopedia
<Flannel> !debian
<LjL> it contains support information relating to ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Pici> Just ask yourselves how many times you think someone has already requested the factoid or how many it will be requested in the future.
<Pici> Requested the factoid from the bot, that is.
<Flannel> LjL: Historical Data is relevant. I'd argue (not that this means much), that a Linus factoid is much more relevant than a wikipedia one.
<LjL> Flannel: that's a disambiguation factoid, which exist because people confuse debian and ubuntu
<LjL> Flannel: indeed, the !wikipedia factoid is outside ubotu's scope
<Flannel> LjL: Yeah, I was expecting a bit different.
<LjL> pretty ironically
<LjL> and i think that was intended too
<Flannel> !rms
<ubottu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<LjL> well that's a factoid that obviously escaped my attention
<Flannel> I don't see what harm would come from having a linus factoid either.
<LjL> !forget rms
<ubottu> I'll forget that, LjL
<jrib> well there's a bug in ubottu
<Pici> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jrib> yeah yeah yeah, after dinner :)
<Pici> :)
<LjL> Flannel: what harm would come? no direct harm. only the indirect harm that people would naturally feel legitimized to add less and less relevant factoids.
<Flannel> LjL: honestly, What harm comes from linus and rms factoids?  You just said it yourself, they're hardly ever called.
<LjL> the ubotu database is finite (and i'm sure the admins would like to keep it that way), and its search features are only useful if there's not a million factoids to search from
<Flannel> LjL: Ubottu is about educating people.  A framework and some background is an important part of being an active member of any community.
<PriceChild> If they're hardly ever called, what's the point?
<LjL> also, when people fish the bot by typing random factoids in #ubuntu, they shouldn't be rewarded by the factoid actually existing
<Flannel> LjL: technical solutions to social problems aren't solutions.
<Commie_Cary> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Commie_Cary> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Pici> RMS has been called in the past, at least in -offtopic
<PriceChild> Flannel: I disagree.
<LjL> !rms-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !GNU and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> and i disagree too
<PriceChild> Flannel: ubottu isn't a replacement for real education from real people. Bot answers are hardly ever exact to someone's individual situation.
<Flannel> PriceChild: fishing for a factoid is a different problem than having a hit.
<PriceChild> THey're normally really useful because they contain that one nugget which is hard to remember, and contributes.
<Pici> OR something small that often gets requested.
<PriceChild> yeah, just something we cba to type out 10 times a day
<Flannel> er, not a differnet problem.  But gettig a hit has nothing to do with whether or not youre fishing.
<Commie_Cary>  Richard Matthew Stallman looks like marx
<Pici> Commie_Cary: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<Myrtti> Commie_Cary: quick quick, I haven't got my share of kicks filled yet
<Myrtti> I'm running behind my quota
<LjL> Myrtti: soft quota or hard quota?
<Pici> Sshh! Quotas are supposed to be a myth!
<LjL> oh right sorry
<Myrtti> oops
<Myrtti> eenie meenie miney moe...
<Myrtti> tick... tock... tick... tock...
<LjL> Myrtti: you still using analog clocks?
<Myrtti> LjL: very much so
<LjL> i can't read analog clocks.
<Myrtti> LjL: http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2493743685/
<Myrtti> I can't do digital
<Myrtti> that's why I've got analog one as a screenlet on my desktops
<LjL> when i was 12, a mean teacher shock-trained me into learning to tie my shoelaces
<LjL> but they never, never managed analog clocks on me.
<Commie_Cary> Pici, helping me upgrade from ext3 to ext4
<LjL> Commie_Cary, /topic
<Myrtti> this little piggie went to market
<LjL> oh come on, you're better than a piggie.
<LjL> slightly.
<Pici> :)
<LjL> Myrtti: the confusion due to that kick ruined my game of globulation!
<Myrtti> oh dear
<LjL> (from the bestseller book of excuses "Why I never won at Globulation")
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-09
<MenZa> Cheers, tonyyarusso.
<elky> the b/tards just started on #debian
<tonyyarusso> (Not about the "can't change" part - he can, but it's less _likely_)
<MenZa> indeed
<MenZa> W/ 28
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (v1ttu_)
<Flannel> Howdy Base10k, how can we help you?
<Base10k> Hi all, I'm trying to find out when (and why) i was banned from #ubuntu
<Flannel> Ah.
<Flannel> right, I see it now.
<nalioth> Base10k: clean up your ident, and you should have no problems
<Flannel> Base10k: Your ident
 * Base10k doh
<Base10k> cheers
<base10k> that fixed it, thanks
<base10k> ttyl
<Seeker`> can someone say the forkbomb, want to see if it sets off my hilight
<nalioth> say what?
<Seeker`> the :(){... thing
<MenZa> Seeker`:
<MenZa> :(){ :|:& };:
<MenZa> !dangerous
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Seeker`> ty
<MenZa> (Just for the sake of logging) :3
<maco> if someone puts a bad command in a channel, do they get a mark in the bt?
<maco> they said "dont do that" a minute later, and i told them id kick them if they pulled that again
<elky> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<elky> you likely need bantracker fu for that though
<maco> ok so marks are only for if they *do* get kicked
<maco> not if they were threatened with a kick
<elky> no kick needed.
<elky> if i say "@mark maco is a bad girl" and you leave yourself. then it still works.
<maco> haha ok
<Seeker`> you mark stuff that is potentailly useful at a later date, but doesn't get autologged by the bot - which it does on kicks and bans I think
<elky> yep
<elky> such as someone talking about ban evading who stops when asked. you may like to mark them for future reference.
<maco> can you mark Ev0luti0n_ for inappropriate topics in #kubuntu?
<maco> i kicked him with "not appropriate" comment
<maco> he's continuing :-/
<elky> then kick him again?
<Seeker`> surely if they were kicked for something and they continute, that warrents a further kick / ban
<elky> not doing so will only teach him that he can get away with it
<maco> nalioth: v1ttu too
<elky> ah, uncle nalioth to the rescue?
<maco> yes
<MenZa> lolman in #ubuntu is using a !google script.
<DigitalKiwi> hi MenZa
<MenZa> DigitalKiwi: Hi DigitalKiwi. I was planning on /query'ing you, but I assumed, from your last line in #ubuntu, that you wouldn't take that kindly. So there you go, now you're here.
<MenZa> DigitalKiwi: What was that all about?
<DigitalKiwi> which bit
<MenZa> [2009-11-09 01:13:07 UTC] < DigitalKiwi> you guys cause perpetual noobdom with your spoonfeeding constantly :/
<DigitalKiwi> hmm
<MenZa> So?
<DigitalKiwi> thinking of how to respond
<MenZa> It doesn't seem like you can come up with a sound argument for it - should I take that as such?
<DigitalKiwi> I don't want to get banned ;P
<DigitalKiwi> so I'm trying to word it nicely
<MenZa> Aha.
<DigitalKiwi> and clearly, mostly the clearly part
<MenZa> I'll do my best to decipher it, and ask you to clarify a particular word if necessary.
<DigitalKiwi> #ubuntu seems to have this view that contradicts my own, and that is to give people give every solution to the problem and never tell people how/why they got that solution, and not encourage people to look for the solution on their own for a few minutes
<Seeker`> a lot of beginners just want the answers, they just want the solution
<nalioth> Seeker`: huh?
<Seeker`> they don't care about the thought process behind it
<DigitalKiwi> they do, and they often demand that we give them it :/
<MenZa> What, in my opinion, identifies a good guide over a bad one is one that explains the steps it goes through, so you get an idea of how things work.
<MenZa> I try to be as verbose and explanatory as possible when I can.
<nickrud> isn't that what #ubuntu is about, making sure a person's system works? A non-working system is one someone will spend little time learning
 * MenZa casts English: +1 on everyone.
<DigitalKiwi> but if all people do is give them the answer they will never learn how to solve their own problems, and waste other peoples time when the first google/forum/wiki search has the answer
<MenZa> 'Waste' other people's time?
<DigitalKiwi> and thus be at a disadvantage and always be a help vampire
<MenZa> Noone's wasting my time in #ubuntu; I dedicate the time I use in #ubuntu to just that. No question is a waste or awry.
<DigitalKiwi> what do they do when nobody in the channel knows their answer or gives up on them if they don't know how to google?
<nickrud> I don't think that's what we do. I'm spending my time helping people,
<MenZa> Not all Ubuntu users, unlike, say, 95% of Debian/Gentoo/Arch users, are geeks, who want to learn about the most intricate details of their systems. They just want it to work.
<nickrud> Then they're in the same position they were when they came in. I've helped and taught people here for years; I don't mind doing either
 * nalioth waves at the stranger named nickrud 
 * nickrud wonders who that is 
<DigitalKiwi> I'm not so much against giving people answers as much as giving people answers without explanation, or even against giving occasional answers a simple search would reveal, but more against giving people dozens of answers that a simple scanning of a man page or what not says,
<MenZa> DigitalKiwi: See my above statement.
<MenZa> I remember the first time I installed 5.10. I was dropped straight into a tty with no X. I asked an old friend of mine, and he gave me the command to re-configure xserver-xorg, I had X, I was happy and willing to continue exploring.
<DigitalKiwi> yeah, i find that unfortunate but can't really do anything about it :( (the not geeks part)
<MenZa> So, if we can't change the people we're trying to help, why don't we change the way that we provide help?
<DigitalKiwi> But I still think that just giving a solution instead of teaching how to find the solution via forums or what not makes them at a disadvantage
<Seeker`> some people don't care about forums etc.
<Flannel> DigitalKiwi: How does "just google it" help them exactly?
<Seeker`> others may care, but are just finding their feet in the OS, so won't understand the stuff required to fix the issue
<nickrud> Not everyone wants to learn linux. It should not be required to use Ubuntu. Hence #ubuntu
<DigitalKiwi> well just google it doesn't always help, but I do know that sometimes I ask a question, someone says google it, and I'm like "oh, I didn't think of that" and so I google it and am happy
 * nalioth prefers to provide help following the old axiom "give a man a fish, and he'll eat for the day.  teach a man to fish, and he'll eat for a lifetime."
<Seeker`> yeah, but some people don't like fish
<MenZa> nalioth: then he'll enquire about borrowing your gear, where to best rent a boat, where the best fishing spots are, etc.
<Flannel> DigitalKiwi: If you know nothing about what you're doing, google isn't helpful.
<nalioth> google isn't helpful if you _do_ know what you're doing
<Seeker`> I could show my parents how to find answers, and they still wouldn't be any better off
<nickrud> That's my preferred method as well. But they're not going to be eating fish daily, or even monthly. It's better to just get a fish a few times a year in that case.
<DigitalKiwi> Flannel: more often than not googling an error message returns the solution
 * nalioth has a long list of questions that have never been answered re: ubuntu
<Seeker`> they just want a working system
<nickrud> Nor should they be expected to understand the underpinnings, this isn't gentoo.
<nickrud> SOUND <-- nalioth could you start with that one?
<DigitalKiwi> google is actually pretty amazing... you can ask it a question the same as you would ask in #ubuntu and it's likely to give the answer >.>
<Seeker`> some people don't care how linux works, or have any interest in learning how to do anything other than browse the web / check emails
<nickrud> if you can sort though the chaff. I remember learning linux for the first time with google and nothing else.
<Flannel> DigitalKiwi: No, it really doesn't.  It does *for* *you* because you know how to weed through the crap/bad answers/things that don't apply to you.
<DigitalKiwi> gf calling we can continue later?
<nickrud> god that was fun as hell :)
<Flannel> DigitalKiwi: But for someone without any idea of what's right/wrong, it does no good.
<DigitalKiwi> Flannel: maybe ubuntu should train people to google
<Flannel> DigitalKiwi: You're right.  Since knowing how to use google is a requirement to use a computer.
<nickrud> ubuntu should train system admins to google. Users should just jsue.
<Flannel> DigitalKiwi: why don't we require everyone to learn how to design an IC while we're at it.
<nickrud> anyway, I don't know why I'm in this convo, I haven't helped but a couple times in a year now
<DigitalKiwi> knowing how to get answers is a basic requirement for survival ;p
<MenZa> DigitalKiwi: Asking someone is generally a good start.
<nickrud> yep. Ask those who know. I don't know how to repair a car. At all. But since I drive I should?
<DigitalKiwi> it is economically wise to know how to ;-D
<MenZa> Bing! 'Economically-wise'. It's not a requirement.
<DigitalKiwi> please tell me you can at least change a tire ;_;
 * MenZa can't.
 * MenZa can't check his oil gauge, either.
<MenZa> well, I don't *have* an oil gauge, but yeah.
<nickrud> Not necessarily. My time might be better spend making money for a one day repair.
<Seeker`> DigitalKiwi: so you can repair everything in your house?
<DigitalKiwi> usually
<Seeker`> you know how to make every food item you buy?
<nickrud> rather than having no car while I look up the right repair techniques and practice
 * DigitalKiwi has rebuilt transmissions
<DigitalKiwi> for example
<nickrud> Wonderful. But do you expect everyone to be able to do that?
<DigitalKiwi> nop
<Seeker`> so why expect everyone to be able to find out how to fix problems in ubuntu?
<DigitalKiwi> but being able to google something is not the same as rebuilding a transmission >.>
<nickrud> we see repairing ubuntu in the same light
<Seeker`> for some people, it is
<nickrud> understanding what google tells you (and making sure you're not using expired info) takes a lot of prior effort
 * MenZa can see this discussion is reaching an end, hopefully, and runs off to make coffee.
<DigitalKiwi> rebuilding a transmission requires a lot more time and equipment than knowing how to use google, which can be applied to a lot more than just fixing ubuntu
<nickrud> I'm a google god (except when it comes to sound :).
<Seeker`> DigitalKiwi: you seem to care about computers, so knowing how to google is important to you
<nickrud> DigitalKiwi, you're expecting a certain level of knowledge on the part of new users. You should spend some time with simple users again, and understand what their wants and needs are. We are not here to force people to become proficient in linux.
<MenZa> Hm, I thought of a pretty good analogy related to the car-driving one we had earlier.
<MenZa> Maps.
<MenZa> A lot of people, brilliant drivers as they may be, suck at reading maps. Myself included. I'll flip it the wrong way round, or miss the small roads and send myself on a large detour.
<MenZa> The same goes for structuring a proper Google query. Are we talking a 32-bit or a 64-bit system? KDE or GNOME? Which distribution version? All these things.
<MenZa> An old guide will, for instance, suggest that you use 'sudo /etc/init.d/blah (start|stop|restart)', where it's actually 'service blah (start|stop|restart)' now (or so I'm told).
<MenZa> All these little things, which can make quite a difference.
<MenZa> Aaaand, that's my monologue for the day.
<Seeker`> there is too much information in the world for everyone to know everything
<Seeker`> I know how to program / fix computers
<Seeker`> someone else knows how to make furniture
<Flannel> Seeker`: That's true.  The only solution is to take away MenZa's drivers license because he can't read maps.
<DigitalKiwi> lawl
<MenZa> heh
<MenZa> I don't have one, Flannel. Nor do I drive. But the analogy was good!
<Seeker`> I don't care if the furniture-maker doesn't want to learn about how to fix their computer, as long as they don't expect me to be able to make a sofa before I can sit on mine
<Flannel> MenZa: Good thing too.  Be sure you learn to read maps properly before you try and get a license.
 * MenZa shall.
<MenZa> Although my phone doubles as a GPS...
<MenZa> DigitalKiwi: I think you see the point we're trying to make
<DigitalKiwi> yeah
<MenZa> :)
<MenZa> Thanks for joining. :)
<DigitalKiwi> np
<DigitalKiwi> should I leave now? :(
<DigitalKiwi> I'd keep talking but gf is having crisis >.>
<Flannel> DigitalKiwi: Feel free to come back when you're able to talk
<DigitalKiwi> k
<DigitalKiwi> thanks for the chat!  tata
<MenZa> :)
<Flannel> MenZa: I was just going to remove him the next time he said something stupid. But that works.
<MenZa> Flannel: I'm talking to him in PM.
<Flannel> Sounds good
<MenZa> Asking him to have a read of the CoC and the Guidelines, and sent him a link.
<Flannel> Be sure to point out that abbreviations/slang make it difficult for non-english speakers to participate
<Flannel> If he's a reasonable person, giving him a reason for the rule carries a lot of clout
<MenZa> Flannel: Well, most of what I'm getting currently is "<hehu> u know u cant ban for u"
<Flannel> Ah, what a lovely guy.
<MenZa> Rather.
<MenZa> Flannel: http://jqd.org/pastebin?id=895 - password is ubuntu
<MenZa> Flannel: I was planning on leaving the quiet for an hour or so.
<Pricey> MenZa: This channel is logged publically.
<MenZa> Yes, Pricey, it is. It was for the sole purpose of not ridding this channel with ~20 or so lines.
<MenZa> I'll be unquieting him in half an hour's time.
<tonyyarusso> Any trigger.pl users in the house?  I'm trying to understand the syntax for an on-beep event
<tonyyarusso> nvm, apparently I just had a version of the script that didn't have that feature.  Upgraded.
<ubottu> ctmjr called the ops in #ubuntu (antonius is a troll that will not stop)
<Flannel> MenZa: Did you ever unmute him?
<MenZa> Flannel: Just did.
<MenZa> oh lawd
<Flannel> Im crossing my fingers that he won't come back.  Doubt it though
 * MenZa nods
<ubottu> russlar called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> lstarnes called the ops in #ubuntu (RAMPU)
<Pricey> evil irssi
<sarthor> HI, i came from #ubuntu, i have this error on multiple repos, "W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.mirrors.isu.net.sa karmic-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<bazhang> Pricey, did I mis-ban?
<Pricey> bazhang: nope, but your removal of hte ban meant that my /unban 393, hit the 'old' 394.
<bazhang> Pricey, I didn't remove a ban, perhaps you are referring to floodbot?
<mneptok> sarthor: this is not a suppoer channel. please ask in #ubuntu. thanks.
<Pricey> bazhang: bah yes, that
<bazhang> Pricey, okay, thanks
<bazhang> bruenig, how may we assist you
<mneptok> bruenig: you are banned in #ubuntu. please do not use that channel, even if the host you are using evades the bans in place.
<bazhang> aha
<sarthor> in #ubuntu i called for help, they said to go to #ops, i went there, and they said go to #ubunu-ops, so i am here, Where next to go? i wander,
<bruenig> when were I ban
<bruenig> ?
<sarthor> :(
<bazhang> sarthor, #ubuntu is the correct place
<sarthor> Ok.
<mneptok> #ubuntu 	bruenig 	elky 	Oct 05 2009 02:40:11 	Show log inline | full
<mneptok> srsly, no trolling allowed here.
<mneptok> elky, Oct 05 2009 02:40:11
<mneptok> bruenig!n=root@ip-129-15-127-221.fennfwsm.ou.edu
<mneptok> bruenig!n=root@ip-129-15-127-221.fennfwsm.ou.edu
<mneptok> elky, Oct 05 2009 02:40:11
<bruenig> oh ha, must have been at the library
<mneptok> bruenig: now you know you are banned, and not welcome. please do not attempt to /join the channel.
<bruenig> I just have channels on autojoin
<freenode-sucks> shit
<bruenig> I was helping though :/
<freenode-sucks> i hate freenode
<mneptok> freenode-sucks: tell them in #freenode.
 * freenode-sucks kicks ass
<bruenig> told someone how to use bash aliases
 * freenode-sucks 
<bazhang> freenode-sucks, yoshi765 did you need something
 * freenode-sucks 
<bruenig> that was the last thing I see I said in the channel
 * freenode-sucks rapes bruenig
<mneptok> bruenig: no amount of help makes up for your overtly troll-ish behavior. sow what you reap.
<bruenig> hmm
 * freenode-sucks kills him
<bruenig> so trollish that somehow I am not banned for a whole month?
<bruenig> I idle in ubuntu and give tips when other channels are slow, I don't know what your deal is
<mneptok> 2009-10-05T02:36:24 <prajjwal> is there a way to id myself as a root ??
<mneptok> 2009-10-05T02:36:41 <bruenig> prajjwal: there is a way, but we are not allowed to tell you in this channel
<bruenig> seems pretty legit answer
<mneptok> 2009-10-05T02:36:56 <bruenig> they get really angry when we do
<bruenig> not like I actually told him
<bruenig> which would have been banworthy
<mneptok> and you're savvy enough to know "sudo -i" or "sudo su"
<bruenig> that was not his question
<bruenig> sudo -i does not identify you as root
<mneptok> welp, take it up with elky. it's her ban.
<mneptok> i banned you for dodging bans.
<mneptok> which you clearly did.
<bruenig> well alright then
<bruenig> odd enforcement timing
<bazhang> Flannel, I have him in PM
<mneptok> i don;t live in front of IRC.
<bruenig> I had no idea I was dodging, I just autojoin as I said before
<mneptok> and now you know
<bruenig> I know when I am unbanned from places when they pop up
<mneptok> so we may expect it will not happen again.
<bruenig> well obviously that extremely mild incident was not repeated as here we are a month later and I am helping people with bash aliases
<bruenig> is this is the over trolling you complain of, you have odd standards
<bruenig> I would think you meant something like what freenode-sucks did
<bruenig> if this*
<mneptok> one more time ...
<mneptok> take. it. up. with. elky.
<bruenig> would elky then have the ability to remove yours?
<mneptok> of course.
<bruenig> or would I need to get her to -b hers then go to you?
<bruenig> oh ok
<bruenig> she is at work it seems
<bruenig> I shall memo
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu (F5 is a spammer)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<MenZa> crap
<MenZa> +m captain
<MenZa> +m
<Flannel> No need for +m
<MenZa> With an influx of spambots?
<Flannel> Looks like there's only two IPs
<bazhang> that was weird
<Pricey> dealing
<MenZa> kapow
<Flannel> Oh, five IPs
<nalioth> more than two IPs and all that showed up caught the cattle cars on the k-train
<MenZa> :D
<nalioth> now more are arriving in other channels
<Flannel> Howdy F[uCKe]R.
<F[uCKe]R> i need register..?
<nalioth> F[uCKe]R: no, you need manners
<nalioth> find yours, and you can join #ubuntu
<F[uCKe]R> ok
<F[uCKe]R> in status
<F[uCKe]R> said that
<F[uCKe]R> #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops Forwarding to another channel
<Flannel> F[uCKe]R: Right.
<F[uCKe]R> hu,,
<F[uCKe]R> hum*
<Flannel> F[uCKe]R: Fix the problems with your nick and your ident, and you'll be able to join
<F[uCKe]R> ah ok
<F[uCKe]R> i see
<Ti-Ti> done
<Pricey> Odd, that use of "(repeat)" in #ubuntu
<Ti-Ti> thanks you
 * MenZa nods at Pricey 
<Flannel> Pricey: that two people did it at the same time?
<Pricey> mmhm
<Flannel> Pricey: Probably mXe saw the other guy do it
 * MenZa assumes so
<jussio1> Jordan_U: Anything you need?
<jussio1> bruenig: Is there somethign else you need help with?
<jussio1> wgrant: could you make sure you are identified? :)
<jussio1> fdoving: also please.
<wgrant> jussio1: Hm, maybe I lost stuff in the two hour netsplit yesterday. Sorry.
<wgrant> That looks better.
<jussio1> yup
<jussio1> morning dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> FireCrotch called the ops in #ubuntu (Candlejac (Posting a bad bad bad bad link))
<MenZa> Would anyone in here like an invitaiton to one of them fancy Wave thingamajics?
<tsimpson> MenZa: yes :)
<MenZa> tsimpson: Google account? :)
<tsimpson> kubuntu.tsimpson@googlemail.com
<MenZa> I've nominated you, but it won't be sent immediately.
<tsimpson> thanks, I love new toys :)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> Welcome. :)
<MenZa> Thought I'd ask in here before I threw them all away.
<MenZa> (I have 7 more left - poke me if you want one)
<tsimpson> now google can own *ALL* my data :D
<MenZa> haha
<bazhang> heh
<jussio1> MenZa: can I request for a friend of mine?
<MenZa> jussio1: certainly
<bazhang> any thoughts on adding lmgtfy to the !noob factoid
<Tm_T> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Tm_T> bazhang: I'd say yes, but wait comments from others too
<bazhang> Tm_T, thanks, will do
<niko> BillyBobby is a reverse quote bot
<bazhang> back in #kubuntu now
<Tm_T> and out
<Flannel> What a stupid bot
<bazhang> indus, how may we help you
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ikonia> why does indus keep joining and leaving?
<Tm_T> banforward?
<Pici> No, I didn't see one.
<jussio1> no, seeems like he gets an "issue" and then thinks the better of it or it gets resolved
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> wants a 'ruling'
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> yuck
<Tm_T> erm
<Pici> k-lined
<gnomefreak> is it just me that is getting the ddc crap
<Pici> No.
<gnomefreak> or is that what (exploit) is
<Pici> gnomefreak: That is indeed why the bots called the ops.
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks
<Pici> !nickspam eric
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickspam eric
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (Malx posting porn links)
<Pici> If anyone has an IRC related subject that should be discussed at UDS, please let jussio1 or I know here.
<Amaranth> We should get the bots on testnet to make sure they function correctly
<jussio1> Amaranth: true
<jussio1> tsimpson: maybe pop an iteration up on there?
<tsimpson> jussio1: I'm on there now, there will be issues :)
<tsimpson> also ljl is testing the floodbots
<jussio1> hehe
<jussio1> ok, nice
<tsimpson> issues are there too
<tsimpson> the way identify-msg works has changed, so we'll need to change IRCLogin
<jussio1> hrr
<jussio1> does that mean like every irc client needs to adjust also?
<tsimpson> probably, yes
<jussio1> yay for fun...
<tsimpson> it's actually using the more "standard" way to get capabilities, but it's not the most common
<tsimpson> the new way -> http://www.leeh.co.uk/draft-mitchell-irc-capabilities-02.html
<tsimpson> testnet is getting quite a spamming
<jussio1> hehe
<jussio1> thats what its there for, no?
<tsimpson> not this type of spam, no
<tsimpson> ooh, /whois shows what server someone is connected to
<tsimpson> that's new
<jussio1> cool
<Seeker`> talkative in here today
<jussio1> just a reminder: [19:57:43] <Pici> If anyone has an IRC related subject that should be discussed at UDS, please let jussio1 or I know here.
<topyli> "plz write a nice telepathy irc client or make xchat-gnome telepathic. empathy irc is not relivunt to my intress. thx"
<topyli> i might have other, better ones later :)
<Flannel> +1
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Strangerr)
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Strangerr)
<ubottu> furuno called the ops in #ubuntu (Strangerr)
<mneptok> !staff | http://www.swissvpn.net/ - possible abusive netblock for k: consideration
<ubottu> http://www.swissvpn.net/ - possible abusive netblock for k: consideration: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-10
<erUSUL> someone just kick luis_ and Rav0 from #ubuntu
<Ashfire908> Hi, I joined #ubuntu, and someone autosent be a pm: "For download you must have a new Hotbar. Please install for free to www.mircdown.tk"
<mneptok> Ashfire908: nick?
<Pricey> removed, thanks
<Ashfire908> Sorry, totally forgot, but it's gone anyway, thanks.
<elky> um...
<elky> we're also lacking a jussi...
<goose> any ops around? apparently ubottu isn't working
<goose> levanta is PM spamming on join
<goose> [21:22:52] <levanta> For download you must have a new Hotbar. Please install for free to www.mircdown.tk
<goose> [21:23:37] --- [levanta] i=rthr@host128-96-dynamic.59-82-r.retail.telecomitalia.it
<goose> [21:23:37] --- [levanta] Info: jtyj
<goose> [21:23:37] --- [levanta] #ubuntu
<MenZa> Thanks goose
<goose> yeah, you're welcome. apparently ubottu doesn't want to respond to !ops
<MenZa> no, ubottu is being unresponsive -
<goose> or anything else for that matter :S
<MenZa> !ping
<MenZa> hmm
<Tabmow> anyone around?
<MenZa> hey Tabmow
<MenZa> I *think* I'm about the only person around
<MenZa> Tabmow: What's up?
<MenZa> Jeruvy: And how can I help you? :)
<Jeruvy> I'm sure everyone has heard about levanta?
<MenZa> Yes, we have it
<Jeruvy> cool, is ubottu down also?
<MenZa> Yes
<MenZa> Well, *down* no, but unresponsive
<Jeruvy> doh.  Ok thanks MenZa :)
<MenZa> Tabmow: We've received a couple of complaints of a spambot in #ubuntu
<MenZa> [2009-11-10 02:32:59 UTC] < goose> [21:22:52] <levanta> For download you must have a new Hotbar. Please install for free to www.mircdown.tk
<MenZa> [2009-11-10 02:32:59 UTC] < goose> [21:23:37] --- [levanta] i=rthr@host128-96-dynamic.59-82-r.retail.telecomitalia.it
<MenZa> [2009-11-10 02:32:59 UTC] < goose> [21:23:37] --- [levanta] Info: jtyj
<MenZa> [2009-11-10 02:32:59 UTC] < goose> [21:23:37] --- [levanta] #ubuntu
<MenZa> i.e. pm spam onjoin
<MenZa> I see nalioth removed him - nevermind :)
<Tabmow> yup :)
<MenZa> Ah, there he goes.
<nalioth> *grumble*
 * MenZa huggles nalioth 
<MenZa> Flannel: I would've just asked him to, you know, stop that :P
<Flannel> MenZa: I just got back and got another "what the hell is this? [image]"
<Flannel> MenZa: It appears to be the bulk of his contributions to the channel.  I'm not entertained.
<MenZa> heh
<MenZa> MrKline in #ubuntu is trolling.
<nalioth> rain is wet.
<MenZa> heh
 * MenZa hands nalioth an umbrella.
 * nalioth blinks
<nalioth> shall i explain it?
<nalioth> "please don't state the obvious"
<MenZa> No, I got it.
<Flannel> Bother
<Flannel> !ops | #ubuntu banlist is full again
<ubottu> #ubuntu banlist is full again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (#ubuntu banlist is full again)
<Flannel> elky: Are those the ones from that guy last night?
<elky> those should have been removed when the wildcard one went in.
<elky> Flannel, yah
<Flannel> Yeah.  I was just looking in BT for them
<elky> first thng i saw when i opened the ban list.
 * MenZa grumbles at /bans not showing nicks, but freenode servers.
 * maco didnt know banlists could fill up
<nalioth> MenZa: when they show "freenode servers", it's time to remove them
<MenZa> indeed.
<nalioth> maco: yes, it's a side effect of some ops using "fire and forget" banning methods
<MenZa> but I'm unsure which ones in -ot are mine, even though I have a few which are a couple of weeks old.
<elky> do check before you blanket remove things though.
 * MenZa nods
<MenZa> Would someone take care of Lint in #ubuntu?
<MenZa> morning bazhang
<bazhang> MenZa, hi!
<wgrant> Gaaaaarr.
 * MenZa grumbles.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !bug1 is <reply> ubottu bug #1: no factoid for bug #1
<hehu> wdf
<MenZa> topyli: the banhammer is still sitting on my desk.
<topyli> MenZa, good
<MenZa> I am prepping an /af if he continues.
<bazhang> he'll run it
<MenZa> hm?
<MenZa> That's as much fun as I'll tolerate from hehu.
<MenZa> My auto_bleh is broken, though. /af didn't work. then again, I thought, I've already spent more than enough time talking to him in queries in the past two dyas.
<MenZa> is anyone with bt access able to grab a log of my bans from -ot so I can see which ones to weed out?
<bazhang> 3 for grexo one for hehu
<MenZa> yeah, in /bans - I have more than that
<MenZa> at least, unless I was smart enough to remove those, but I think I have a few older ones.
<bazhang> netsplit must have eaten them
<bazhang> Jordan_U, hi
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Hi, I wasn't going to say anything for a while, but from TheWeirdHacker's comment I couldn't tell if he was a bot or just didn't know english very well
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Hmm, how are you in #ubuntu?
<Flannel> Interesting.
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Yes
<Jordan_U> Flannel: He responded to my question of if English was his first language with a pm saying only "no"
<Flannel> Jordan_U: right, sorry.  There's an old forward here from a DCC attack
<Flannel> Jordan_U: TheWeirdHacker doesnt seem to be in #u anymore
<dholbach> good morning
<Flannel> Howdy dholbach
<dholbach> hi Flannel
<Tm_T> fffuuuuuck!
<Tm_T> sorry, I'm ruining banlist in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> sorry, sorry sorry
<Tm_T> helpme?
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> errr, no bans there, errrr
<Tm_T> what should I do?
 * MenZa takes a couple of steps back from Tm_T 
<Tm_T> I hate when I hit enter when I'm reaching *
<Tm_T> maybe it's better I do nothing...
<jussi01> Tm_T: dont worry about it. We will work around it. A lot of those needed clearing anyway, and if someone comes back and makes a nuisance of themselves then we can re-ban.
<Tm_T> yeah, that's what I'm thinking
<Tm_T> shaky hands I got today, so better if I keep a hat off until I get steady
<Tm_T> ....I couldn't resist
<Tm_T> flood of this in PM:  <cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<jussi01> ahh yeah, that lovely guy. I banned him about a week ago, wasnt very nice to me.
<Tm_T> is nice for me though
<jussi01> and me in pm too
<jussi01> I just removed him from -irc
<Tm_T> ok, this is seriously weird: http://paste.ubuntu.com/314939/
<Madpilot>  +10 for pure surreality; minus much more than that for taste, restraint, maturity, and much else
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> 1127.11 <cheapsexandbooze> you know you want to show a little mercy
<topyli> back on -irc
<Tm_T> 1127.35 <Tm_T> yes, for other people out there
<Tm_T> he is on -ot too
<topyli> just came in yes
<Tm_T> if he needs some banning, please op me so I take all the blame (;)
<Tm_T> op me there please
<topyli> done
<Tm_T> thanks (:
<badman> NIGGER
<Tm_T> badman: hello son
<badman> NIGGER
<badman> HELLO NIGGER
<Tm_T> staff time?
<Tm_T> badman: I hope you would stop behaving badly, as it's not funny nor nice, son
<badman> IM NOT YOUR FUCKING SON NIGGER CUNT
<badman> NIGGER
<badman>  NIGGER
<badman>  NIGGER
<badman>  NIGGER
<badman>  NIGGER
<badman>  NIGGER
<badman>  NIGGER
<badman>  NIGGER
<badman>  NIGGER
<badman>  NIGGER
<badman>  NIGGER
<badman>  NIGGER
<Tm_T> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Tm_T> thanks Levia, we'll see if he returns
<ubottu> om26er called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> d'oh
<bazhang> <om26er> bazhang: i wanted to !ot
<Madpilot> ah, OK
<Madpilot> oops
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> oh lovely bruenig just memo'd me twice to tell, not ask, tell me to lift his bans.
<elky> and to tell me to lift the ban mneptok has on him too.
<elky> mneptok, would you like to have some input on this?
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Bell_Labs)
<ikonia> elky: for the record I've banned any Arch-linux-offtopic known trolls that I've seen plotting in their channel to create issues, as soon as they start the issue - they are banned and the discussion ends
<ikonia> elky: as you well know bruenig is a repeat offender and often trys to change nick to get past bans, I see no reason to lift the ban
<ikonia> that goes for all the archlinux-offtopic trolls that plot to be an issue
<ikonia> it's gone on long enough
<elky> ikonia, freenode staff are a stakeholder in this situation, in that they get hostility based on our bans. which staff have you spoken to about this arrangement so far?
<ikonia> I've not spoken to any staff - it's not an arrangment
<ikonia> I've just banned the people who cause an issue in ubuntu AS they cause an issue
<ikonia> not-pre-emptive
<ikonia> but I was trying to say I've not opened the channels for pro-longed discussion as it is the same regular people, you see the discussion in offtopic - you then see the troll in #ubuntu, they get banned, I've just stopped trying to resolve the issue and just let the ban stand as all the people banned have been warned n+4 times
<elky> ok. apologies for misunderstanding what you said.
<ikonia> no, it was bad wording
<ikonia> bottom line is - I've just let the bans stand and stopped discussing it
<bazhang> oh yuck
<Madpilot> ?
<bazhang> kavita just joined and parted -ot
<Madpilot> don't know the name, but I assume he/she/it is a known troll?
<bazhang> uberstalker/troll
<elky> Madpilot, asus_tek, hynix creep
<elky> at least he parted
<ikonia> he's been in #ubuntu a few times this/last week I'm sure
<elky> he's also on indian nets, not elsewhere as he had threatened.
<elky> just dont tell myrtti, i dont want her in panics again
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> he can stay on indian networks - they can deal with him
<elky> if he starts asking creepy questions in -ot or anywhere for that matter, i think you'll be safe expediting to christel. she was the one in dialogue with chennai cyber crime last time he was threatening creepiness and stalking
<elky> tomaw, ^^ just a heads up
<tomaw> nod
<Madpilot> oh fun
<elky> pleia2, you too ^^ just in case he decides to 'make friends' in -women this time
<pleia2> elky: thanks
<elky> Madpilot, this is the creep who thinks stalking is how you make friends, and how all indian people make friends. he was pestering miia in multiple places including facebook and repeatedly tried to call her on skype *after* she told him to go away
<Madpilot> I can see why you'd want to get local cops involved at that point
<elky> that was after he threatened to find her in the UK
<elky> to prove he was a nice guy or whatever
<elky> but yeah. anything with an ident 'kavita' or 'umakant' is 99% likely to be him.
<Madpilot> well, if he shows in -offtopic, I'll give him enough rope, then do the usual.
<elky> yup
<elky> anything vaguely creepy
<Madpilot> with a history like that, getting something vaguely creepy out of him doesn't sound like a challenge
<bazhang> two seconds max
<Tm_T> hi kids
<bazhang> hi
<Tm_T> has my afternoon pet been around since?
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> badman?
<Tm_T> yes, who eventually used that nick
<bazhang> not again no Tm_T
<Tm_T> good, in these kind of cases, is it better for us ubuntu community better if someone, like I, try to get their attention alone or should the banhammer be shared?
<Tm_T> as I don't mind if they are mad at me, I only care what's best for our channels
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (asdf1234 being inconsiderate and insulting)
<bazhang> have him in PM
<ikonia> ahhh I'll leave alone then
<bazhang> kavita back
<ikonia> what nick this time ?
<bazhang> indian`  he left shortly after though
<IdleOne> is soswwet a official bot in #ubuntu?
<jpds> No.
<Pici> no
<IdleOne> [12:46:22] -soswwet- Welcome to #ubuntu channel. You want a Free Virtual Server? If so Visit: http://vpsnetwork.info
<IdleOne> /cycle
<Pici> Thats that dns fellow that someone was speaking to the other day.  I forget who it was.
<jpds> IdleOne: 'tis gone.
<IdleOne> thanks folks
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu soswwet spamming advertisments as a channel greeting - multiple channels, staff in formed and aware
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (ReL1K)
<ubottu> In ubottu, jtatum said: forget reisub <alias> sys
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: factoid ksound is For sound issues with the 9.10 (Karmic) release, have a look at http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-910.html and http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<arand> I'm failing in submitting factoid requests, is my syntax wrong?: factoid moonlight is To use Silverlight you can install the Moonlight plugin, available from http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<Pici> arand: get rid of the 'factoid' before the submission.
<Pici> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#Advanced%20Factoid%20Manipulation for more info
<MenZa> You probably want !moonlight is <reply> To use Silverlight, you can [...]
<arand> Pici: ok, thanks.... should it also be an exclamation mark there?
<Pici> Also, for the ksound factoid, it would be better if the current !sound wiki urls were edited to be more up-to-date so that we wouldnt have to supply a different sound factoid for each release.
<Pici> arand: Only if you're doing it in channel and not in a private message with the bot
<arand> ok
<MenZa> Pici: In which case it doesn't really matter :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: moonlight is To use Silverlight you can install the open source Moonlight plugin, available from http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: silverlight is To use Silverlight you can install the open source Moonlight plugin, available from http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<MenZa> arand: A word of advice, that would output < ubottu> moonlight is To use Silverlight [...]
<MenZa> arand: If you don't use !foo is <reply> bar, it'll interpret it as a literal definition.
<Pici> Which is rarely useful.
<MenZa> Indeed.
<arand> Ah... right...
<MenZa> Also, !silverlight should be !silverlight is <alias> !mono, but that can only be set after the factoid has actually been saved ;)
<arand> So should I resubmit again? (any point in submitting them both?)
<MenZa> Eh, if we use them, we'll clean them up. I don't see why not, though (Pici?)
<Pici> I don't see why we don't just suggest the use of the package in the repositories.
<Pici> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<MenZa> heh
<ubottu> moonlight-plugin-mozilla (source: moon): Free Software clone of Silverlight 1.0 - Xulrunner 1.9 plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3ubuntu0.xul191build1 (karmic), package size 54 kB, installed size 188 kB
 * MenZa doesn't use it, so wouldn't know about it.
<MenZa> Then again, why not.
<arand> oops, didn't know there was one.
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you ask me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Pici> :/
<MenZa> !moonlight is <reply> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !moonlight is <reply> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<MenZa> So something like that.
<arand> Makes sense, and add to factoid moonlight as well.
<MenZa> So !silverlight is <alias> !moonlight
<MenZa> Pici, if you would be so kind?
<Pici> !moonlight is <reply> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !serverlight is <alias> moonlight
<MenZa> ...serverlight?
<Pici> er
 * MenZa hands Pici coffee
<Pici> !silverlight is <alias> moonlight
<Pici> !forget serverlight
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<MenZa> !silverlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<MenZa> Huzzah.
<MenZa> arand: Aaaand done. :)
<arand> Cheers :)
<MenZa> Thanks for contributing :)
<MenZa> arand: Anything else we can help you with?
<arand> Hmm, also... I think my "ksound" proposal was sent here in anequally messy state...
<MenZa> Well, Pici suggested those should be merged with the current links in !sound
<MenZa> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arand> true, but does it not become rather bulky then?
<MenZa> It would, but are we supposed to then have !ksound, !lsound, !msound and so on in the future?
<Pici> I meant the specific troubleshooting steps be moved into the wiki.
<MenZa> I think support information for unsupported releases could be removed full-stop (if it's version-specific).
<MenZa> Although I'm not sure what the scribes team's policy is on that
<MenZa> (Then again, why keep it?)
 * MenZa yawns.
 * genii slides MenZa a strong mug of coffee
<arand> Yea, moving it to wiki would make longterm-sense, but that would mean taking a while to get it into a proper format etc. I was thinking a temporary solution of this sort would be very useful
<MenZa> genii: After binging on coffee all day, I think it's time to give in to sleep.
<MenZa> arand: There's not much to format, really.
<genii> MenZa: Heresy! ;)
<arand> Sound issues being, by far, one of the most frequent inquiries on #ubuntu.
<Pici> And it would be best to just shove !sound at them instead of asking what release, if they're using pulseaudio, etc.
 * MenZa nods
<MenZa> Anyway, bedtime for me
<MenZa> Tomorrow, ubuntu-bots documentation (Pici, remind me?)
<MenZa> Or tsimpson, who isn't around.
<MenZa> sigh.
 * MenZa creates calendar appointment.
<Pici> MenZa: Thats probably the best option
<MenZa> That it is.
<MenZa> And set.
<MenZa> And now I'm off. Night all.
 * MenZa slides his coffee back to genii, not wanting it to get cold and undrinkable.
<arand> MenZa: goodnight, and thanks for help
<MenZa> welcome :)
 * genii sips
<arand> ok, that's me done I think, thanks for your help, Pici, and ubottu for undying patience.
<Pici> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> likemindead called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<pleia2> Tempoe_ is spamming via dcc in there
<pleia2> oh cody got it :)
<jrib> bruenig: how can we help you?
<ikonia> bruenig: hello ?
<ikonia> #/window 40
<ikonia> oops
<bruenig> um
<bruenig> -b?
<ikonia> what does that mean ?
<bruenig> right now I am +b
<ikonia> can you please state your issue in a clear statment
<bruenig> and I would like my mode to be changed to -b
<ikonia> yes, in multiple ubuntu channels
<bruenig> well I don't know what multiple has to do with it
<bruenig> was made +b in #ubuntu
<ikonia> bruenig: you and your fellow users from #archlinux-offtopic have plotted and carried out methods to disrupt the channel for your own ammusment
<bruenig> I was banned whilst idling
<ikonia> the multiple channel is an issue because you and your collegues have hit multiple channel
<bruenig> the last thing I had said before being banned was showing somehow how to use bash aliases
<ikonia> bruenig: you've been banned many times
<bruenig> well whatever, I don't care about OT or whatever
<ikonia> bruenig: that was by amarath because you where (maybe not intentionally) ban evading
<ikonia> but you have evaded on purpose in the past so it was right to ban you
<bruenig> well whatever, I don't know how to get original ban off
<bruenig> I memoed elky and it says she read them, but that was 2 days ago and no one has explained to me why that +b is still on
<bruenig> I didn't even know it was on the begin with
<ikonia> bruenig: it will be hard to convince people to remove your ban due to the volumne of bans you've had for your behaviour
<bruenig> to begin*
<ikonia> one moment and I'll find out why you are banned
<bruenig> I was just sitting in there
<ikonia> (on this occasion)
<jrib> bruenig: you're in here way too often.
<jrib> for this same reason
<bruenig> I am never in here
<ikonia> bruenig: I appreciate you may have been just sitting in there - but you have a bad history
<ikonia> I'll find out why you are currently banned, please hang on
<bruenig> the only reason I am in here is because the ban has a ! in it to push me here
<jrib> bruenig: that's easily fixed by not joining #ubuntu then.
<bruenig> otherwise, I wouldn't even be in here, I just have my stuff setup to autojoin and don't even notice all the other channels
<bruenig> except the ones I actually frequent
<bruenig> #ubuntu is just there when bored, can go through whatever problems people are having, say bash aliases like I did the day I got banned all of a sudden
<ikonia> bruenig: you where banned from the channel two minutes after you trolled the channel, so you where not just ideling
<bruenig> I can show you the logs
<ikonia> I'm reading the logs
<bruenig> we are talking about two nights ago or whatever right?
<ikonia> I'm not interested in seeing more
<ikonia> bruenig: you where banned two nights ago because you have a previous ban in place that you where getting past
<ikonia> that was explained to you by Amaranth as I was in the channel when he did so
<ikonia> please don't pretend you don't know why that was as it was explained to you clearly and you acklowedged it
<bruenig> ok right fine, but no one is talking to me about this other ban
<ikonia> I'm talking to you about the other ban now
<bruenig> you are misunderstanding me then
<bruenig> ok right
<ikonia> explaining the reasons
<bruenig> elky wont reply back to my memos is all I am saying
<bruenig> so
<ikonia> she may not have had chance to
<bruenig> says she read them
<ikonia> which is why I'm explaining it to you now
<bruenig> ok
<ikonia> ok - well maybe she doesn't want to lift the ban due to you being a persistant issue
<ikonia> I can't speak for her but I can offer a suggestion
<bruenig> how am I a persistent issue when we have a ban from a month ago and no one even notices it is on the books
<ikonia> bruenig: you have multiple bans BECAUSE you're an issue
<ikonia> you sit in archlinux-offtopics with your friends planning to troll ubuntu - then you do it
<ikonia> that's an issue because you do it on purpose
<bruenig> clearly not too big of an issue if I can go unnoticed for a whole month in ubuntu just helping people
<ikonia> I see no reason to allow back into ubuntu
<ikonia> bruenig: people can make mistakes in terms of not noticing
<bruenig> except that I help people every day in there
<ikonia> you also troll there on a regular basis
<ikonia> that doesn't excuse it
<bruenig> no, if you are saying I am a huge issue, then they would have noticed
<ikonia> I'll rephrase then
<ikonia> you are an issue on a regular basis
<ikonia> someone was not aware you where banned so you didn't get noticed
<ikonia> as you are banned/unbanned so much
<bruenig> obviously I am not an issue on a regular basis
<bruenig> if I am in there for a month and no one finds cause to ban
<ikonia> I've just explained that - so please don't play dumb
<jrib> bruenig: how many times have you been banned?
<bruenig> further, the logs I got read back to me where a joke
<bruenig> very few
<bruenig> I estimate 2
<ikonia> bruenig: I have watched you in archlinux-offtopic plotting attacks on ubuntu - then carry them out
<jrib> uh huh
<ikonia> that's not a joke
<ikonia> I count over 20 bans/kicks
<ikonia> I see evidence of admited ban doding on purpose
<bruenig> no one said kicks
<ikonia> I see evidence of intent to be a problem
<bruenig> kicks are quite a bit different
<ikonia> either way - it's not a good state
<bruenig> kicks are not serious issues
<ikonia> I'll rephrase it for you then
<ikonia> you are persistantly breaking the ubuntu rules
<bruenig> I don't understand how I can be said to have broken the rules in the elky case
<ikonia> bruenig: you where trolling a user
<ikonia> you where banned
<bruenig> I told the person that the answer they were seeking for their question was not allowed to be given in the channel
<ikonia> bruenig: no - you started name calling someone
<ikonia> you started slating technologies
<bruenig> this seems like a fair thing to tell someone so as not to keep them roaming around aimlessly
<bruenig> well I only know what mneptok showed me
<bruenig> and all he showed me was me saying that we are not allowed to tell people how to become root in #ubuntu
<ikonia> well, I've read the logs
<bruenig> which is factual and I think helpful for someone so as not to frustrate them
<ikonia> well, I'm building on that
<ikonia> you where name calling people
<bruenig> it certainly doesn't break rules
<bruenig> where is this?
<bruenig> no one has showed me this
<bruenig> for elky ban
<bruenig> hell I don't even know who elky is
<ikonia>  <bruenig> TheRealMezquital: Korlis is a known ignorant person, ignore ignorance because ignorance ignores reality
<ikonia> you don't need to know who elky is
<ikonia> she is an operator of the channel and banned you due to your behaviour
<bruenig> timestamp on this
<ikonia> 2009-10-05T02:35:50 <bruenig> TheRealMezquital: Korlis is a known ignorant person, ignore ignorance because ignorance ignores reality
<ikonia> bruenig: it's a list of many things
<ikonia> you know it - I know it, the channel knows it
<bruenig> what is the context
<bruenig> is Korlis criticizing me?
<ikonia> you where calling a user ignorant
<ikonia> yes, he mentioned you are famous for trolling the channel and your advice should be taken with that in mind
<bruenig> ok well then
<ikonia> (which backs up your reputation I mentioned earlier)
<bruenig> seems pretty fair that I would give a similar warning
<bruenig> was he banned?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> he was spoken to
<bruenig> ok
<bruenig> well
<ikonia> and he stopped
<bruenig> just a second I am checking my logs
<bruenig> ok so I see him asking about virtual machines, I tell him they are slow, and then I get attacked
<bruenig> was saying they are slow a troll? or even controversial?
<ikonia> bruenig: because your a famous troll
<ikonia> people are warey of everything you say
<bruenig> what is this guy telling this person that I am wrong when I am giving obviously serious advice
<ikonia> and you know how to advise people to become root in the approved way
<bruenig> he is telling this guy to ignore my serious advice
<bruenig> so I am calling him ignorant
<ikonia> bruenig: your reptuation - there is noway to know if it's serious
<bruenig> for thinking my advice is trollish
<ikonia> bottom line is, this was a minor incident in a long line of indicents with you
<ikonia> enough is enough
<mneptok> name-calling is against the CoC
<bruenig> well surely you would agree his is ignorant to say virtual machines are not slow
<bruenig> he called me a name
<ikonia> bruenig: I'm not interested in his bevaiour
<ikonia> I'm interested in yours and your ban
<ikonia> he was delt with
<mneptok> bruenig: oh *please*
<bruenig> I give serious advice, some guy who I don't even know and probably doesn't even know me, misinforms a fellow linux user about my advice
<bruenig> tells him to basically ignore it. This is harmful to the user
<ikonia> bruenig: it comes to something when your genuine advice inthe channel is seen as trolling due to your past reputation
<ikonia> bruenig: it was NOT harmful to the user
<mneptok> bruenig: serious advice peppered with trollish behavior will not save you.
<ikonia> vm's are a matter of opinion, it would have not done any damage to the user
<bruenig> where is the trollish behavior anywhere in this log
<ikonia> bruenig: bottom line is - no-one has faith to unban you because of how much of a problem you cause
<bruenig> I see me advising about virtual machines and then the stuff about root
<ikonia> bruenig: if the advice was good/bad is open to debate
<bruenig> is this a problem?
<ikonia> bruenig: but your name calling was not
<ikonia> bruenig: yes, you tied to make an issue out of the switching user to root
<bruenig> I called him ignorant
<bruenig> which he was
<ikonia> bruenig: you know how to switch user to root with the sudo -i option
<bruenig> that does not switch a user to root
<ikonia> bruenig: he wasn't he was advising the user the your advice as a known troll is questionable, he did not do in a good way, but that's what he did
<bruenig> you know this
<ikonia> bruenig: it gives you a root shell
<ikonia> it would have answered the users question fine
<bruenig> that is not the same thing
<ikonia> bruenig: bottom line is - you cause an issue too often and no-one has any faith in your behaviour
<mneptok> [mneptok@set] mneptok :: sudo -i
<mneptok> [sudo] password for mneptok:
<mneptok> root@set:~# whoami
<mneptok> root
<mneptok> root@set:~#
<ikonia> it's less disruptive for the channel to leave you banned
<mneptok> bruenig: fail.
<bruenig> he says: is there a way to id me as root
<mneptok> sudo -i
<ikonia> mneptok: lets not debate this, I've just interested in bruenig's behaviour and ban
<bruenig> this does not work for kismet or programs that require literal root of which there are many
<bruenig> his question was not specific enough to say what he was trying to do
<jrib> not relevant
<mneptok> ikonia: there is no debate. when you run "sudo -i" you become the root user
<mneptok> full stop
<bruenig> it is relevant because he might be looking at a kismet tutorial and wondering what the hell is up
<ikonia> bruenig: stop debating this
<jrib> bruenig: not relevant to what we are discussing now
<mneptok> bruenig: your hair-splitting becomes tiresome.
<bruenig> the answer was completely legitimate, it certainly wasn't trollish
<ikonia> bruenig: the bottom line is this, your presense in the channel is a disruption due to your long history
<bruenig> oh ok, so what are we talking about then
<ikonia> bruenig: no-one has any faith to unban you
<bruenig> I was helping a guy with bash aliases when I got banned, are you serious? what sort of hype is this. I poured help into this channel
<bruenig> pour*
<ikonia> bruenig: I'm explaing the reason to you
<ikonia> bruenig: your past beahviour has a stigma which your presense effects the channel
<ikonia> no-one has any faith to unban you because you re-offend so often
<bruenig> right so not evidence
<bruenig> just your kind of emotional response
<ikonia> I'm not presenting evidence
<bruenig> there is no evidence
<ikonia> no, it's not emotion
<bruenig> you have some sort of hype
<bruenig> someone told you something and you took at it as legit. I know that if you look at the evidence, you would have a difficult time really finding much of anything
<ikonia> no, I have evidence of a.) multiple bans in multiple channels b.) personal evidence of you plotting in #archlinux-offtopic planning to troll ubuntu then carrying it out
<bruenig> in #ubuntu
<bruenig> but look at the bans
<bruenig> the bans are iffy at best
<ikonia> bruenig: I've studied them
<ikonia> bruenig: no they are not
<bruenig> yawn
<ikonia> bruenig: I have watched you plotting to troll the channel
<ikonia> then carry it out
<bruenig> they are
<ikonia> bruenig: do you deny you plot to troll ubuntu in #archlinux-offtpoic then carry it out, yes or no
<bruenig> people have come in and said there was trolling and them from there, but any talks of trolling in the main channel are jokes at best
<ikonia> bruenig: do you plot to troll #ubuntu in #archlinux-offtopic and then do it, yes or no
<ikonia> you personally
<bruenig> people think it is funny that you guys are so anal and think anyone cares enough to go in there and troll people who are far too clueless to get any troll jokes anyways
<ikonia> bruenig: do you plot to troll #ubuntu in #archlinux-offtopic and then do it, yes or no
<bruenig> and so they joke about doing it
<ikonia> you personally
<ikonia> bruenig: answer the question
<ikonia> bruenig: do you plot to troll #ubuntu in #archlinux-offtopic and then do it, yes or no
<ikonia> bruenig: answer the question
<bruenig> oh sorry
<bruenig> I am on the phone too so, little disoriented
<ikonia> then answer the question now
<bruenig> plot beforehand or do you mean 'are there times where people are talking about things going on in #ubuntu in OT?'
<bruenig> I can't think of an instance where anyone talked about trolling and then did, I have only seen instances where trolls were happening and people talked about the ones that were happening
<ikonia> bruenig: no, I'm asking do you and your archlinux-offtopic users plot how to be a pain in #ubuntu related channels then carry out that plan
<ikonia> bruenig: I've watched you do it, and have logs of you doing it
<bruenig> this is my answer above, I have only seen talking about it WHILE in process
<ikonia> then you are telling lies and this conversation is over
<bruenig> I think the s p a c e  troll just really captured your imagination
<bruenig> that is the only thing I have ever done in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I cannot discuss this with anyone who cannot even be honest
<bruenig> it was brilliant, no doubt about that
<ikonia> this conversation is over
<bruenig> I don't memorize my logs dude
<ikonia> I'm not asking you to - you know your intent
<bruenig> ikonia: do you put this on your resume?
<ikonia> I'm not discussing this futher if you can't even be honest as it backs up your beahviour
<bruenig> ikonia: you are a joke
<bruenig> to think anyone in OT cares at all about #ubuntu is pretty hilarious
<ikonia> bruenig: then yo udon't need the ban lifting
<ikonia> bruenig: if you don't care - you can leave now
<bruenig> well I like to help people
<bruenig> that is what I do in the channel
<ikonia> this conversation is over
<bruenig> sans the absolutely brilliant s p a c e  troll
<mneptok> bruenig: i think the decision has been made clear to you.
<bruenig> ikonia: while it is true that freenode is serious business and ubuntu is serious business, you might want to consider evidence in the future
<bruenig> like I am not saying science knows everything, but their methods are usually pretty good
<bruenig> no offense
<Flannel> bruenig: Is there anything else we can help you with today?  If not, please part this channel.  Thanks.
<mneptok> bruenig: will there be anythiong else? i think this conversation has outlived its usefulness.
<mneptok> bruenig?
<ikonia> for the record there is no ban in place that forwards the user to this channel
<ikonia> the ban in place is a flat ban not a forward, the user is joining of his own accord
<mneptok> ikonia: i placed one a few days ago
<ikonia> ahh I've just found it it's not on his nick
<ikonia> apologies
<ikonia> I'll change that to flat ban now
<mneptok> salle: /cs op #ubuntu-ops
<mneptok> dcfasdjkfgvbsdjkvba
<mneptok> tab fail
<jrib> mneptok: you really type that everytime you want to op?
<mneptok> jrib: tab fail
<jrib>  /opme
<mneptok> jrib: but yes. i use a lot of hand-crafted commands. which is one reason most users can't usually evade my bans. :P
<mneptok> 16:04 << No script provides '/opme'
<jrib> yeah I just created an alias for it
<mneptok> and i don't want a script that provides it. kids these days ...
<jrib>  /cs op $channel $nick
<jrib> next you're going to tell me you type out "sudo aptitude install blah" too!
<Seeker`> you mistyped "apt-get"
<mneptok> alias canhaz='sudo apt-get install'
<mneptok> (from my .zshrc-aliases)
<jrib> mneptok: ok you've redeemed yourself
<mneptok> purge is aliased to donotwant
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-11
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
 * grex23 uses a glock G22 and a remington 400 diameter .40 caliber bullet to kill himself
<Madpilot> umm... can we help you, GrexDead?
<jussi01> mneptok: you actually manually op first?
<jussi01> o.O
<mneptok> jussi01: does anyone complain about how i get the job done?
<jussi01> mneptok: yep! everyone :P :P:P:P
 * jussi01 hugs mneptok :D
<jussi01> mneptok: you were just asking for that one :P
<mneptok> the number of times i could complain about lazy people using scripts and placing ineffctive bans that are easily dodged ...
<mneptok> someone should file an abuse complaint with Super Dimensional Fortress/EU for that Grex person.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nalioth> w/ 8
<nalioth> 3ws0/32
<jussi01> hehe
<ubottu> Omlette called the ops in #ubuntu (boxxxy)
<bazhang> in PM
<Tm_T> bazhang: I like how you have kept your activity level (:
<jussi01> boxxxy back again...
<bazhang> dont click that link!
<jussi01> bazhang: its fun isnt it... :/
<bazhang> jussi01, heh yeah
<bazhang> Tm_T, just came back on :)
<Tm_T> bazhang: ye, I still remember when you were overenthusiasted kid trying to help others (;)
<Tm_T> ...I feel old...
<bazhang> nice to be called a kid :)
<Tm_T> isn't it, son (;
<jussi01> gnome ppls, is this still current?
<jussi01> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bazhang> seems to have worked the other day (recommended to a new user)
<Madpilot> not sure, and not going to test it on my recently-rescued system, I'm afraid :)
<jussi01> !no, resetpanels is <reply> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, jussi01 said: !no, resetpanels is <reply> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jussi01> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> !no, resetpanels is <reply> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jussi01> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jussi01> !no, resetpanels is <reply> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> thank you ubottu... grrr
<jussi01> yay for firefox reporting dropbox as an attack site...
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> dropbox.com?
<topyli> the attack of userfriendliness! undermining the might of rsync-wielding geeks since 2007!
<Tm_T> they're bringing their own service up?
<Tm_T> (Mozilla, that is)
<jussi01> nah, they use googles I think...
<mneptok> Jungle Disk is not reported as an attack site, so ...
<jussi01> (for checking bad sites)
<jussi01> mneptok: but you have to pay for that!
<jussi01> :P
<dholbach> good morning
<MenZa> morning dholbach
<Flannel> Howdy dholbach
<dholbach> hi MenZa, hi Flannel
<tsimpson> !no bugs is <reply> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<Pici> tsimpson: Do you think that will really work?
<tsimpson> no, but if I get one less report against ubuntu-bots a month, I'll be happier
<tsimpson> if not, then I'll just add a form on ubottu.com that asks "Are you reporting a bug against ubottu or Ubuntu?" and redirect from there
<tsimpson> I wouldn't care so much if I could reassign the bugs directly to ubuntu, rather than marking it as invalid and "also effects" it to ubuntu (still receiving bug mails)
<MenZa> tsimpson: I've been re-assigning bugs set to ubuntu-bots a few times now, heh
<tsimpson> yeah, I noticed that :)
<MenZa> (Sometimes having no clue if I'm reporting it to the proper package, but eh)
<Pici> I've been subscribed for a while now too, and have tried to re-assign them (if MenZa doesn't get there first of course)
<MenZa> :P
<tsimpson> well you can't assign to a package, only a project
<tsimpson> so when you assigned to "libv4l", you assigned to the "libv4l" project, not the "libv4l" source package in ubuntu
 * MenZa nods
<bazhang> what about forgetting factioid isitout
<tsimpson> I don't see why not
<topyli> is it too early to update it for lucid? :)
<bazhang> thought Dec. 10 was the first alpha
<topyli> ok, first query will come around christmas!
 * genii sips and tries to focus
<ubottu> In ubottu, mbeierl said: this is a long sentence
<Pici> lies
<tsimpson> looks like ircd-seven doesn't have a +d channel mode
<MenZa> Which would do what, specifically?
<Pici> realname bans
<MenZa> ah
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-12
<MenZa> !distupgrade is <alias> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !distupgrade is <alias> !dist-upgrade
<jrib> anyone getting queries from fedaralu?
<jrib> federalu, sorry
<MenZa> negative
<MenZa> I feel unimportant
<elky> not onjoin anyway
<jrib> i kicked as some other user in #ubuntu claimed the same thing and it just spammed me back when I messaged it
<ubottu> In ubottu, dcosta1 said: mate is in ubuntu server
<Pici> I'm not sure how that would work.
<tsimpson> !no dontzap is <reply> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<vorian> i think ubottu should use words like thou, thine, shall, thee, etc..
<vorian> ubottu: thou shalt begin to use such these words
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vorian> trust me, i don't
<vorian> :P
<Flannel> Howdy arand_, how can we help you today?
<arand_> Flannel: Howdy. Is shortened urls frowned upon in #ubuntu, or acceptable when giving support links?
<Flannel> arand_: We'd prefer it if you didn't use shortening things unless the length is absolutely silly.
<Flannel> arand_: Makes it more likely that people will follow the links, especially in the future when the tiny-whatever things might not be around anymore, etc.
<arand_> Ok, good to know the policy, cheers.
<elky> arand_, tinyurl for example has preview.tinyurl.com which gives people more confidence
<arand_> I was asking since I have something i tend to throw at the sound-issue-folks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/316600/ and was wondering if it would be best shortened or not.
<Flannel> arand_: That's a tiny url to begin with
<arand_> Hmm, well all depend on how you define tiny, but releatively, yea I guess. Thanks for the pointers!
<Flannel> !no, ppp is <alias> modem
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Flannel> !no, ppp is <alias> modem
<Flannel> meh
<Flannel> There we go.
<dholbach> good morning
<Flannel> Howdy dholbach
<dholbach> hola Flannel
 * jussi01 waves
<jussi01> its been arelatively quiet week. bit suprising really.
<ubottu> om26er called the ops in #ubuntu (ComboBreaker)
<Flannel> that's our MA comcast guy I reckon.
<ardchoille> Is there any channel rule that forbids a user from joining with nick1, nick1_,nick1__ etc in #ubuntu? This user is also using two different IP's
<topyli> ardchoille, there is no rule as such
<ardchoille> Just FYI, someone might want to keep an eye on txwizard1*
<ardchoille> Ah, ok, thanks topyli
<MenZa> topyli: doesn't freenode have a kind of 'fair use' type of rule for having a bajillion nicks connected?
<MenZa> (for a lack of a better term)
<topyli> probably. i guess it depends on the scale of "etc" in ardchoille's question
<jussi01> if they were webchat links they may not even be same user, just a link like we had with "openweek#"
<eduardiyo> hi
<eduardiyo> i am banned in #ubuntu-es and i want know the reason please
<eduardiyo> somebody ?
<Pricey> eduardiyo: Do you know who you were banned by?
<Pricey> ach.. i see the ban now
<eduardiyo> no
<eduardiyo> i don't know sorry
<Pricey> eduardiyo: Looking at the ban list i don't think it was directed at you, but you got accidentally caught.
<eduardiyo> because?
<Pricey> eduardiyo: No idea, I'll see what I can do about getting it sorted out.
<Pricey> eduardiyo: Until then you'll have to be patient I'm afraid.
<eduardiyo> ok :)
<Pricey> eduardiyo: Ah, its been removeed :-)
<Pricey> eduardiyo: Could you try joining now please?
<eduardiyo> yes
<eduardiyo> all ok
<eduardiyo> thanks thanks thanks thanks
<Pricey> eduardiyo: Good stuff, have fun!
<eduardiyo> :)
<eduardiyo> have a nice day !
<bazhang> heads up in -ot yoshi765
<Tm_T> and in -devel
<Tm_T> ...I hate that I don't have ops in -devel
<Tm_T> in #k he did this
<Tm_T> 1443.53 < yoshi765> fuck ubuntu
<Tm_T> 1444.03 < yoshi765> DAMN FREENODE
<MenZa> I have him on my radar
<bazhang> a bunch including -motu
<Tm_T> here we go
<elky> he's hit debian and freenode so far too
<ubottu> Tm_T called the ops in #ubuntu-devel (yoshi765)
<MenZa> Should we bother with waiting, elky?
<jpds> Removed from -motu.
 * elky pats ubottu.
<jpds> He's in -server.
<MenZa> So he is.
<MenZa> Oh, he uprooted.
<elky> trolls on DS, now who was it that had the free-for-all ds proxy thing?
<jpds> < ~yoshi765> DAMN FREENODE
<jpds> Seems to have got the message.
<elky> no, he sometimes condemns ubuntu and debian as well
<Tm_T> jpds: see what I pasted earlier, I see no learning in that
<MenZa> "DAMN YOU, FREENODE. DAMN YOU TO HELL."
<elky> wow, 3 new words.
<MenZa> Indeed.
<MenZa> Would anyone here like a Wave account?
 * MenZa has 5 invites remaining; wants to share them here first.
<Tm_T> I don't even like mine
<bazhang> should change the topic in here
<MenZa> :P
<bazhang> *Yes we have wave invites!*
<MenZa> Hahaha
<bazhang> <Younder> Ignore me at your own perill
<bazhang> tons of that ^^
<Pici> I already told him to move the randomness to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> he stated that firewall did not use iptables
<bazhang> argh
<bazhang> ikonia, he means install only from nvidia website
<bazhang> *ignore him at your perill* <-- his warning
<ikonia> bazhang: that's unacceptable to advise to people blindly
<bazhang> ikonia, of course it is; he is full of that of late
<bazhang> banlist is full
<jrib> i have some old bans
<bazhang> what about the re-directs to #ubuntu-read-topic ? could they be removed?
<jrib> bazhang: if they're old, yeah
<bazhang> the majority seem to have no ownership (ie the sagan.freenode.net type)
<bazhang> jrib, thanks
 * jrib waits for ubottu.com
<jrib> :/
<bazhang> sorry for the flood
<Pici> I should be the one apoligizing
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> if I went to the bantracker and tried to match some of the non-obvious bans (ie not the showmeyourt't.com ones) and removed that way, would that be acceptable?
<jrib> i removed the arch-offtopic bans I had since their bans were several months old
<ikonia> jrib: I was leaving them there on pupose
<ikonia> due to the ammount of times they had trolled
<jrib> ikonia: true but they were never given a chance after they were banned.  Plus, it seems that they are now aware that the channel is frequented by a few ops so they don't seem to be using it to coordinate their efforts anymore
<ikonia> jrib: they have been given MANY chances they are all multiple offenders, hence why I left the bans on
<jrib> ikonia: if you feel otherwise though, I have no problem with you replacing the bans
<elky> is it a full moon?
<ikonia> jrib: not at all, you can leave them off, I'm just explaining my reasons for leaving them on
<ikonia> I'd rather bruenig was left out please.
<jrib> ikonia: I think I commented "archlinux-offtopic" on all of them
<jrib> ikonia: I didn't touch bruenig's
<ikonia> good
<jrib> these were 3 bans several months old
<ikonia> yeah wizord and some others
<ikonia> luckstre or something like that from memory
<jrib> badipod
<jrib> and captain planet or something
<ikonia> in fairness the chanenl pasted the "bacta" test the other day which was a good sine
<ikonia> sighn
<ikonia> sign
<ikonia> ughhhh
<bazhang> any objections to my catalzying younder ? he seems immune to warnings about being offtopic
<jrib> bazhang: he seems like an anti-helper, yeah
<jrib> ikonia: "bacta" test?
<ikonia> I'm not happy with his advice
<ikonia> jrib: bacta tried to provoke them into being an issue in #ubuntu - they all shot him down
<jrib> ikonia: ah
<ikonia> a solid result in my view thinking about it
<Pici> fyi, if anyone needs it, I have a little script that generates the /mode commands needed to make multiple mode changes at once given a file containing hostmasks: http://nullcortex.com/upload/unban.sh
<elky> ikonia, has bacta been trouble since then? i've not had any contact with him since.
<bazhang> he was nicking in and out of Abortionist a day or so ago
<ikonia> elky: not that I'm aware of, a few VERY minor comments in arch-offtopic but they where nothing of any interest
<jrib> irssi-python at least had a nice command that did that automatically Pici .  Since I don't use irssi anymore however, thanks!
<elky> ikonia, so he's still in there?
<jrib> elky: not now
<ikonia> not at the momentm he's popped in a few times
<ikonia> elky: positive news is each time they have shot him down as a troll,
<elky> if he's persisting, i think he still thinks he's helping us somehow
<ikonia> he's not dumb enough to think he's helping
<bazhang> proceeding to match sagan.freenode.net bans and remove them (ie with bantracker) if there are no objections
<ikonia> he's not been in for a while from what I've seen
<ikonia> (few days)
<elky> it's not about being dumb
<genii> sagan is out of service now?
<elky> the smartest people can do the stupidest things.
<elky> he's sort of case in point to that.
<bazhang> genii, just more of the bans are owned by them (ie not an operator ban)
<genii> Aaah, got it
<MenZa> Pici: cute.
<Pici> gord: ping
<Tm_T> brrrrrh, I hate that !nvidia factoid points to oldish wiki article
<Pici> Has anyone spoken to Younder in private?
<jussi01> Tm_T: update it then :D
<Tm_T> jussi01: well, I'm using Intrepid myself, so I'm not qualified to write about newer releases
<mneptok> maco: is your sailboat ready to receive the encrypted data?
 * maco blinks
<mneptok> sorry, "54i18047"
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ
<maco> im in class. no youtube
<mneptok> well, it's for everyone else, too. watch later. hysterical.
<genii> The Younder in #u seems problemmatic right now but I'm otherwise occupied
<genii> (advising someone shutdown - now for instance for some vncserver startup issue
<genii> telling them to stop whining etc etc
<genii> I found it odd that no !voip exists
<Tm_T> oh?
<Tm_T> !voip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip
<Tm_T> genii: indeed, interested?
<topyli> i can't take it. aubade, mc44, and snuxoll hare having a discussion on -ot
<topyli> can't live with them, can't ban them
<Pici> topyli: a discussion about what?
<topyli> right now i have no idea, i'm not watching
<topyli> previously it was about gnome3, then about snuxoll's employment situation
<genii> Tm_T: Sure but it will have to be when I have some consecutive time to spare, unfortunately that's not right now
<Tm_T> genii: np, who knows someone else make it before, shame I don't have knowhow of this subject
<topyli> as long as it's not (only) "call your skype friends for free!"
<topyli> i wish we could recommend empathy but i think right now an alias to !ekiga should do
<topyli> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<topyli> hrm. we do need to say that skype is possible, if not supported
<topyli> also, i don't know how good empathy's msn voice/video is. amsn is there. empathy does work with google talk
<genii> !asterisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterisk
<genii> Hm
<topyli> yeah, !voip should be a meta-factoid. there is no way we could cram everything into a single one. !sip could cover asterisk and ekiga. !skype deserves a factoid i guess. i don't know what to do with empathy, especially when amsn might still be a better msn client. empathy is the only google voice client
<topyli> neat
<genii> !voip
<ubottu> VOIP is Voice Over IP. The default VOIP client for Ubuntu is Ekiga ( see !ekiga ). Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include Skype (see !skype ) and Gizmo. VOIP server applications include Asterisk ( in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX
<Tm_T> that's nice
<genii> Changes/remarks/suggestions welcomed
<jussi01> usually the convention is just !skype not, Skype (see !skype )
<mneptok> and i'd include Yate in the SIP server list
<topyli> i'd brag about empathy's xmpp voice, since it's installed by default
<topyli> well, google talk to normal people i guess
<topyli> do normal people even use it? :)
<genii> OK I'll make some changes when I get another few minutes free in a row here
<topyli> :)
<topyli> also, Gizmo5 is the brand these days (don't ask me why)
<genii> !voip
<ubottu> VOIP is Voice Over IP. The default VOIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VOIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<genii> !Empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<genii> I'm so tempted now to make ones like !asterisk !gizmo5 !kphone     etc...
<mneptok> !sorry_i_dont_know_anything_about
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<topyli> looks pretty nice!
<MenZa> erm, s/VOIP/VoIP?
<MenZa> :p
<topyli> well yeah :)
<genii> MenZa: I guess it depends if you uppercase the o in "over" :)
 * mneptok would
<topyli> the convention is not to, though
<genii> Changed
<genii> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<genii> If someone could do sometime a !tether factoid, I don't know much about it unfortunately. But i see more and more people asking about how to use their phone as a modem these days and not much resources for it
 * genii hands topyli a coffee
<Flannel> !tether
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tether
<Flannel> Oh, do sometime, not do something about.
 * Flannel lurns to reed.
<topyli> hmm
<topyli> with tethering, things are very much different between karmic and hardy
<topyli> i'll give it some thought
<Flannel> There's a few blogs about it, and an Ubuntu forum thing. and... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TetheringMobilePhone
<Flannel> Not quite a full featured page, but it's a start.
<topyli> in karmic, it's pretty much plug-and-play with usb cable, thank you network hackers
<topyli> in hardy (lts), it's a bit involved
<topyli> oh man iirc i googled a lot and wrote udev rules and hated ubuntu when i tethered my phone in hardy
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, paspalhao said: ubottu, if there is a channel for italian, maybe there is one for spanish even portuguese, isn't it ?
<topyli> was looking for something i may have written about this, but looks like my mobile-related posts are from more like 2006, thankfully
<topyli> "mounting the filesystem on a nokia 9300", requires p3nfs on the machine and a client on the phone, bluetooth trickery and something like 20 days of time
<OzFalcon> Hi, I just tried to use Irc, And it says I am banned? (Used it the other day without issue). Some sort of error?
<topyli> OzFalcon, hi
<topyli> please one moment
<OzFalcon> k
<topyli> in #ubuntu?
<OzFalcon> yes
<topyli> if you were there recently, i can't really tell
<topyli> someone more enlightened?
<OzFalcon> I think I was there about 2 days ago.
<OzFalcon> Not sure why who or what.
<Seeker`> @bansearch OzFalcon
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c122-106-*.belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au by Flannel in #ubuntu on Nov 08 2009 23:25:30 (ID: 19013)
<OzFalcon> I left irc myself. No Op intervention. No issues. Just when I tried again it didnt let me
<Seeker`> that is about as enlightened I am
<topyli> oh i missed that completely, was probably using a cached version of the web interface or something
<OzFalcon> Is that saying "Flannel" banned me? Never spoke (or heard of) him/her.
<topyli> well, if Flannel is around, there will be a comment shortly no doubt
<Seeker`> that is what it is saying?
<Seeker`> -?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<OzFalcon> Why would I be banned AFTER I leave IRC?
<Seeker`> 4chan spammer on c122-106-*
<OzFalcon> eh?
<Seeker`> topyli: enlightened enough? I am a little busy
<OzFalcon> @bansearch OzFalcon
<OzFalcon> how did you get ubottu to do that?
<Seeker`> I am an op
<topyli> OzFalcon, only ops have access to the database
<OzFalcon> ok. need to be op.
<OzFalcon> so what does "4chan spammer on c122-106-*" mean?
<Seeker`> it means that there was a spammer on a similar IP to you
<OzFalcon> oh. Great.
<topyli> Seeker`, i'm not an op on #ubuntu
<OzFalcon> But IP's are specific. So why ban a swath?
<nalioth> OzFalcon: abuse?
<OzFalcon> Don't anser that. (I know)
<nalioth> when an abusive user keeps recycling their modem to gain a new IP, measures like this have to be taken
<OzFalcon> ie if the spammer can change ip , You need to ..... yeah that IP/modem thing.
<OzFalcon> But why the hell would you bother?
<OzFalcon> Anyway. Can someone overide it. It's impacting on legit users. (ME)
<topyli> to keep the channels tidy?
<OzFalcon> I first noticed it yesterday. Thought it would have passed by today. Now it's becoming an inconveince.
<OzFalcon> topyli, (No I mean why would the spammer bother cycling their modem just to spam. It's Insane)
<topyli> OzFalcon, yes it is, isn't it
<topyli> anyway, i have to go get some sleep now. hopefully this will be sorted soon. cheers
<OzFalcon> Well Who will sort it then?
<OzFalcon> C U.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sevdalin said: !why is ubuntu sux ;]
<bazhang> <phyrrus> If you need support with fluxbox in ubuntu, join #ubuntu-fluxbox  I joined and asked if this was official, also asked him not to advertise, and he kb'd me. Have to head out for a bit
<mneptok> 16:49 [Freenode] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Information on #fluxbuntu:
<mneptok> 16:49 [Freenode] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Registered : Jun 02 16:33:18 2006 (3 years, 23 weeks, 3 days, 07:16:24 ago)
<mneptok> #ubuntu-fluxbox was registered 45 minutes ago
<nalioth> mneptok: yeah, it's not gonna last long
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-13
<genii> Someone have a quick link or so to some channel operator aliases for Quassel? Jussi swapped the core over to one which my old ones aren't on and the file I recorded them in previously got wiped out during a 9.10 alpha disaster. eg: bounce username withcomment, devoice username, ban username withcomment               etc
<funkyHat> Could someone pop in to #ubuntu-offtopic quickly please :)
<funkyHat> Oh he's left now
<funkyHat> Was FucOff
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, funkyHat said: !!|less is an awesome thing to be able to type
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<genii> Meh
<genii> I'd kick Spurs_ but I have to type all the commands out manually right now
<mneptok> genii: so?
<Flannel> mneptok: by manually, he means dip switches.
<bazhang> jimmy_ from yesterday (lolnub) in -ot and #u
<dholbach> buon giorno!
<MenZa> giorno, dholbach?
<MenZa> I'd hope that's not what you mean :P
<MenZa> Hm.
<MenZa> For some reason, I thought 'giorno' was night.
<MenZa> Nevermind.
<jussi01> Nalioth, could you forward #ubuntu-fluxbox to #fluxbuntu (as is the case with mythbuntu and ubuntu studio).
<nalioth> will do
<mneptok> MenZa: "notte"
<MenZa> mneptok: aha.
<nalioth> jussi01: done done done
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tm_T> I really wonder why there's weekly DCC send of file irc.hackerthreads.org#hackerthreads in #u
<MenZa> ...ther eis? o_O
<MenZa> there is*
<Flannel> Tm_T: Everyone who's anyone does it!
<Tm_T> MenZa: seems so, sometimes several times a week
<MenZa> hmm
<ikonia> every morning almost
<Tm_T> ah, then I'm enough away from the channel to not notice it frequently
<MenZa> he was fun :(
<tsimpson> jussi01: could you ask someone about the lack of track information in the csv for uds-l, and what channel (if any) there is for "Grand Ballroom"?
<tsimpson> jussi01: also about the audio feed URIs (and their formats). I'm assuming it's based on the channel name at the moment
<Pici> maco: congrats
<maco> thanks :)
<MenZa> con..grats?
<MenZa> ooooh
 * MenZa read -meeting
<MenZa> Congrats maco :D
<maco> thanks MenZa
<MenZa> Heads-up in #ubuntu
<MenZa> (Pr0n, Zero_Fear)
<MenZa> Zero-Fear*
<ubottu> scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (Pr0n is also trolling)
 * jpds hugs the MenZa.
 * MenZa licks jpds 
<Doorman352> whats the deal with this router issue.
<Doorman352> Hello
<Doorman352> is there an operator in here?
<Tm_T> Doorman352: hi, and patience
<MenZa> Doorman352: You mean the DCC 'splot?
<MenZa> 'sploit*
<Doorman352> ?
<MenZa> hold on
<MenZa> Doorman352:
<MenZa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Doorman352> I was kicked out t=of the #ubuntu channel because my router is Buggy? What kind of deal are you talking about?
<Doorman352> Theres nothing wrong with my firewall
<MenZa> The page should outline what the issue is.
<MenZa> Chances are there is a problem with your router's firmware.
<Doorman352> It makes no sense because it has not details. What firmware?
<MenZa> The firmware your router uses.
<Doorman352> Which version do I have to have to satisfy you....
<Doorman352> and why would my firewall care about irc channels?
<MenZa> See, it works like this: A user sends a DCC request (whose specifics I'm not sure of) to you - i.e. a packet. Your router, which would optimally send this package to your PC, sees it as being mysterious, and terminates the connection, making you lose your internet access.
<MenZa> So, to avoid some idiot joining #ubuntu and sending this request to everyone and have half the people in there disconnect, we try to inform you that there may be a problem with your router's firmware.
<Pici> The firmware upgrade may not fix the issue. connecting to irc using a port other than 6667, such as 8001,  which freenode supports, will fixit.
<Pici> or at least to the extent that the exploit will not trigger a disconnect if you use that port.
<MenZa> Eh, what Pici said.
<Doorman352> So instead of posting a message you kick me out, ban me, and force me in here so you can sell me new equipment? What kind of scam are you pulling?
<Pici> Doorman352: We're not selling you anything...
<MenZa> ...
<Tm_T> Doorman352: who did kick you out?
<Doorman352> Your telling my equipment is bad
<bazhang> floodbot
<MenZa> Correct.
<Tm_T> bazhang: it did kick? or just ban?
<Doorman352> your channel bots kicked me out last night with your message about my buggy router
<Pici> Tm_T: It banforwards affected users to #ubuntu-read-topic
<bazhang> Tm_T, banned but they quit
<MenZa> Doorman352: Try connecting to freenode on port 8001 instead. That should fix the issue.
<Tm_T> so bot didn't kick, nor did anyone of us
<Pici> Tm_T: Yes, it did.
<Pici> This is intended behavior.
<Tm_T> Pici: ok then
<bazhang> the exploit had them quit
<Pici> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Tm_T> Pici: yes, bot bans, but does it kick?
<Pici> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> that's all I'm asking
<Doorman352> I was in there and then I was removed and banned
<Pici> Well, technically I think its a remove.
<bazhang> right
<Doorman352> whatever
<bazhang> Doorman352, so fix the connection port and you're good to go
<MenZa> Doorman352: So re-connect on the port in question and it'll solve it.
<bazhang> jinx
<MenZa> no u
<Doorman352> what does 8001 do that 6667 doesnt
<MenZa> Doorman352: they're just different ports. the DCC exploint can, apparently, only take place on port 6667.
<Pici> MenZa: not exactly.
<MenZa> exploit*
<MenZa> Or, the router is just stupid.
 * MenZa shrugs.
<Pici> pretty much.
<Doorman352> what?
<MenZa> I have no idea what the specifics of the bug are, but as long as it's solved, it's solved.
<MenZa> Doorman352: On port 8001 you can do exactly what you've been able to on port 6667.
<MenZa> Nothing will be different, except for the port you're connecting to.
<jussi01> if you read the links on the exploit page for more info
<bazhang> happened to me when I first joined #ubuntu
<Pici> Doorman352: Your router/firewall will only be triggered by the exploit on port 6667, since this is traditionally the port for IRC.
<Doorman352> how do i change ports then?
<MenZa> Konversation wizards, this is your time to shine.
<MenZa> Doorman352: File -> Server List
<MenZa> You should be able to see Freenode
<Pici> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit#Fix%202:%20Change%20Port has a list for popular clients
<Doorman352> ok
<Pici> s/list/instructions/
<MenZa> Or, check out the above link :)
<Doorman352> you have the nerver to tell me to RTFM when im in channels trying to learn this?
<MenZa> Doorman352: You should watch your attitude. We're only trying to be helpful.
<MenZa> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Doorman352> you kicked me out and I didnt do anything wrong, then you play high and mighty with me..... who has attitude. I am angry about being treated this way.
<MenZa> Doorman352: Access to the #ubuntu IRC channels is not a right, it's a privilege. We're more than happy to help facilitate this for you, but at least try to be cooperative.
<Doorman352> I would like to go on about my business but Im here trying to get through, while 3 of you pelt me with answers and dont agree
<MenZa> We're all volunteers. You're not paying for a product. We're users, just like yourself.
<MenZa> We've handed you the solution to your problem, you should be able to make your way to #ubuntu from here.
<Doorman352> nope still cant go there
<MenZa> You'll need to re-connect.
<MenZa> Currently, you're still connected on port 6667.
<Doorman352> how do i change the channel?
<MenZa> well, first of all, disconnect, then re-connect. then you want to join #ubuntu-read-topic (/join #ubuntu-read-topic) and type 'test me'. then, it should let you back into #ubuntu.
<Doorman352> i haven done anything yet, as I dont know how to change the channel.
<MenZa> You have changed the port, as per on the page above?
<bazhang> Doorman352, quit Konversation set the correct port, then reconnect and follow MenZa 's instructions above
<Doorman352> What? You had me open File-Server list and then pici said to RTM
<MenZa> Doorman352: See the link.
<MenZa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit#Fix%202:%20Change%20Port
<Doorman352> theres no channel number on that window....
<bazhang> Konversation users can go to File -> Server list -> Edit, click on the server name (e.g. irc.ubuntu.com), click on Edit, and change the port from 6667 to 8001.
<bazhang> Doorman352, ^^
<Doorman352> there is no port number anywher, it has my name and mu nickname
<MenZa> Well, there's a graphical walk-through to that particular part of the client here: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-network/konversation/serverlist.html
<bazhang> nice catch MenZa
<MenZa> thankye, bazhang
<bazhang> Doorman352, near the bottom of the above link ^^
<Pici> Doorman352: I only pointed you there because I wasn't sure what irc client you were using.
<MenZa> I went for the rude approach and /CTCP VERSION'ed.
<Doorman352> OK, I don know what Im supposed to do to fix this problem you say I have. I am not an experienced LINUX user, hence why Im here. You folks pulled me out and dropped me here and I dont know what to do to fix it. I have asked, and you chastized me about my attitude. you post links that dont look like my screens and I still ask for help. 3 on 1 isnt a good tactic to help anyone so somebody tell me what I have to do to go back to the
<Doorman352> channel and learn how to use these programs, please.
<tsimpson> we forward people to #ubuntu-read-topic when they are susceptible to the exploit so they can become aware of the issue and fix it, as with fewer people vulnerable it becomes less "fun" for the troll to preform the exploit. that's why you were kicked automatically
<Doorman352> a forth
<MenZa> Doorman352: Look at your list of networks. You've found freenode, aye?
<tsimpson> if we didn't ask people to fix the issue, there would be major disruption to the channel every time a troll decided to exploit anyone
<Doorman352> yep
<MenZa> Press the 'Edit' button next to your Servers, not the one at the top where it says 'Identity'
<Doorman352> click edit and another window opens
<MenZa> Do describe that window for me. I'm unfamiliar with Konversation, as I don't use it myself. I'll try my best to guide you through it, though.
<Doorman352> yep and it shows my name, nickname, and other identity related info.
<tsimpson> from Konversation, Edit -> Server List, select the network and click the "Edit" button
<MenZa> Are you able to give me a screenshot of the parent window?
<MenZa> tsimpson: He's attempted that.
<tsimpson> then click on the entry in the "Server" section
<Doorman352> how in ubuntu?
<tsimpson> then the "Edit" button to the *Right*
<MenZa> Doorman352: Print Screen.
<tsimpson> not on the top
<MenZa> Sounds like tsimpson might have it there
<tsimpson> or underneath (in KDE4)
<Doorman352> which person am I following?
<tsimpson> there will be 3 editable fields there "Server", "Port" and "Password", change "Port" to "8001"
<MenZa> Doorman352: tsimpson right now. He's a KDE user, so will know more about Konversation than me.
<Doorman352> there is no edit button on the right except at the top.
<tsimpson> under the "Servers" list
<Doorman352> Will changing this port number create problems for the other schannels I use?
<MenZa> No.
<Doorman352> theres no edit button on the right, there is a greyed out one on the left side.
<MenZa> You need to select the server (i.e., click it), it sounds like.
<Doorman352> Which one of the two do I click?
<tsimpson> you'll want to change both
<tsimpson> so it'll be like this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimpson/snap4.jpg
<Doorman352> ok, mine deffinately does not look like that.
<tsimpson> are you using the KDE3 or KDE4 version?
<MenZa> 1.1, so KDE 3.
<Doorman352> iḿ using ubuntu and I tried every irc client i could to find one that i could make work.
<tsimpson> then the last window will look the same
<Doorman352> still looking for it.
<Doorman352> forget it, ubuntu is not worth this embarassement and grief...... Ill stick with the other channels I use, unles ill get kicked/banned from them too
<tsimpson> it should show you how here: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-network/konversation/serverlist.html#serverlist-addnetwork
<MenZa> Doorman352: We've only tried to be helpful. You've not been very cooperative.
<MenZa> !guidelines > Doorman352
<ubottu> Doorman352, please see my private message
<MenZa> Have a look at those. It sounds like you need to refresh your memory about them.
<tsimpson> those docs are for the KDE3 version, which you have
<Doorman352> my screen does not look like that.
<bazhang> Doorman352, what version of ubuntu are you using
<Doorman352> I dont remeber either 8.04 or 9.04
<bazhang> ok
<Doorman352> ubottu: You really going to lecture me on behaviour when I did nothing wrong and did not know how to fix this issue and 4 ops gang up on me with conflicting info and you have the nerver to say I am acting improperly.....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Doorman352> or whomever is impersonating the bot.
<Doorman352> I was doing just fine on my own before this.
<MenZa> Doorman352: Noone's impersonating any bot. I merely had the bot send you the IRC guidelines to look at once you've resolved your issue.
<Doorman352> and I know that how?
<MenZa> 2009-11-13 14:55:59 UTC] <+MenZa> !guidelines > Doorman352
<MenZa> [2009-11-13 14:56:00 UTC] < ubottu> Doorman352, please see my private message
<Doorman352> ok guys, you got me again and shown how ignorant i am....
<MenZa> Noone's accusing anyone of being ignorant.
<Doorman352> is there a single operator I can e-mail about this experience and make a complaint to. I dont like the way Ive been treated.
<MenZa> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<MenZa> Certainly, Doorman352. See above ^
<Doorman352> again with the snappy links... can someone just give me an e-mail address so I can leave here and quit this humiliation? PLEAE.
<jussi01> ScottK: hi, can we sort something for you?
<ScottK> jussi01: I was just looking for nalioth or Pricey to ask about an increased channel limit during UDS.
<tsimpson> Doorman352: I've installed the same version as you, it's Alt->F2, then click "Edit" on the right, then select one of the entries under "Servers" and click the "Edit" button underneath that list
<tsimpson> that will give you the edit window
<jpds> Pici: What was wrong with -devel-summit?
<jussi01> jpds: didnt fit the naming scheme. :)
<Pici> jpds: It didn't jive with the naming we're using.
<jpds> naming scheme?
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: im is <reply>The Instant Messenger Client Empathy supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, Salut, YIM, IRC and others (Supported protocols depend on installed Telepathy Connection Manager components.) See also !Kopete
<jpds> mdz registered the channel, just saying.
<Pici> For the other #ubuntu-uds-* channels.
<Doorman352> alt-f2 brings up a window that says -run application-
<jussi01> ScottK: probably better to hang in #ubuntu-irc for them -they both should be there.
<jpds> Ah, crikey.
<ScottK> jussi01: Thanks.
<tsimpson> Doorman352: sorry, not Alt-F2, just F2
<tsimpson> Doorman352: or "File->Server List"
<tsimpson> same thing
<Tm_T> gone already
<bazhang> he quit
<MenZa> What was that about?
<MenZa> O_o
<tsimpson> fine
<Pici> I guess we could have forwarded in the other direction, but its already done.
 * tsimpson stops trying to help people
 * Pici shrugs
<Tm_T> tsimpson: no you don't
<MenZa> tsimpson: I'll give you massive kudos for being dedicated enough to install 1.1 :p
<bazhang> hehe
<MenZa> I wasn't in a very helpful mood after being verbally abused, but I went along as far as I was able to.
<tsimpson> I thought I had it installed already, but couldn't find it
<tsimpson> so I just grabbed it from the archive
<tsimpson> and that konversation doc page is horribly out of date
<MenZa> Yes, yes it is
<tsimpson> even for the KDE3 version
<MenZa> I was looking at it earlier
<tsimpson> fwiw, the KDE4 and KDE3 version have the same look, just with KDE4 style/widgets. the image I posted is what he'd have seen, but in a KDE3 style
<MenZa> hmm
<tsimpson> proof: http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimpson/snap5.jpg
<bazhang> not that big of a difference really
<tsimpson> mostly icons and colour
<Tm_T> both depends on what style you're using etc
<bazhang> wonder if Younder is really robg
<Doorman352> Now what hurdle must I leap over oh great and wise OPS?
<Pici> Doorman352: Um.  You left here while we were giving you instructions on how to change the port.
<Doorman352> I left because people were abusing me and posting conflicting and wronf information. I want to be left alone, and returned to the channel were I was. I didn run any exploit, nor did I violate any terms of use. I did nothing wrong.
<Doorman352> When I got here and was ganged up on, I have every right to be upset with the way I was treated, and then somebody starts playing behavior scripts..... Thats wrong.
<Pici> Doorman352: I'm sorry if you think that you feel you were ganged up on.  None of us had that intention, we were all just trying to help and to explain the situation.
<Doorman352> NO, you were 4 on 1 with scripts and posts and links and I asked for help and you all continued to pay and show off.
<Doorman352> play
<Doorman352> you are gods, ok.... now make this right and let me go.
<maco> i think the "scripts and posts and links" were an attempt at giving the help you asked for
<maco> (perhaps a poorly exectued attempt...)
<Doorman352> i find none of this humerous. Itś insulting and humilating to be treated that way.
<Doorman352> So I ask again, what must I now do to be let back into the channel, for my crime of owning a Linksys router and being new to LINUX.
<Doorman352> So before it was 4+ on 1, now nobody will lift the ban?
<Doorman352> Who is the POC for this channel? Whom can I contact to file a complaint about this treatment?
<jussi01> Doorman352: if you read the links given, they explain the answers to yourquestions.
<jussi01> Doorman352: so first, look here to fix your issue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Doorman352> another voice from on hihg, what links.... Nobody posted any links here
<jussi01> Doorman352: Im just here to help.
<Doorman352> Iḿ on port 8001 which you all said was enough...
<jussi01> Doorman352: then join #ubuntu-read-topic and read the topic :)
<Doorman352> Your router is buggy 1) Please follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to FIX it (yes, it can be fixed) 2) after carrying out those instructions please type « test me » and wait few minutes | if this fails, type « /join #ubuntu-ops » to be tested manually".
<Doorman352> ok we can now all see it together......
<jussi01> Doorman352: so have you tried typing test me?
<jussi01> Doorman352: there, that wasnt so hard was it? :)
<jussi01> Doorman352: Now then, is there anything else I or the other ops can help you with?
<Doorman352> I still want a POC to make a complaint, and please drop your attitude.... ok you all started this I was minding my own business for weeks on theat channel.
<maco> Doorman352: its not your fault. some people are jerks and try to exploit your router. unfortunately, we all have to deal with those people being jerks
<Pici> Doorman352:
<Pici> 12:44:34 <?dmc123> fahadsadah, realtek semiconductor
<Pici> er
<Pici> wrong paste.
<Doorman352> But HOW I was trated here is your responsibility.......
<Doorman352> treated
<Pici> Doorman352: You can email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com if you wish.  Thats a private list. More information available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess
<Doorman352> And this irc-council oversees the ops in this channel?
<Pici> Doorman352: Essentially. They are the governing body of the Ubuntu IRC channels, to whom any issues that cannot be solved in this channel should go to.
<maco> s/to.$//
<Doorman352> For other issues, a meeting will be scheduled where two independent people from the dispute resolution team can weigh in on the issue. How do we start this meeting?
<Pici> Doorman352: I'm actually not sure. Let me see if I can find that out for you.
<Doorman352> thank you, just want to make sure Iḿ following the rules and steps in your post, says to have this meeting before e-mailing the list.
<Pici> Doorman352: Since you're already in this channel, I don't think you need to worry about that step. Just go ahead and email the irccouncil if you feel the need to do so.
<Doorman352> sorry? Id like to have my issue discussed in the manor provided to me by your link, so please contact the independent people from the dispute resolution team so I can discuss my concerns.
<jussi01> Doorman352: could you wait a moment while we check into this?
<Doorman352> Iĺl wait as long as I have to, to make this never happens to another user.
<jussi01> Doorman352: please join #ubuntu-irc-council where some independant members await you. Please state your case clearly and concisely, and remember to read the topic :)
<MenZa> For the record, if I'm needed, I will be available for another 30 or so odd minutes.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<maco> Burning_Aces is the nick
<Pici> maco: The bots banned and freenode staff have already k-lined it
<maco> ohok
<nalioth> maco: those folks generally don't last much longer than any of their victims
<maco> fairnuff
<ubottu> In ubottu, davidboy said: meow is cat
<jussi01> davidboy: hi
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> you should probably tell digitalstimulus to get his exploitable router fixed; the first time he got disconnected, the bots couldn't ban him because the banlist was full, so now they don't ban him, but he's affected
<ubottu> In ubottu, madmax_x said: thanks fsck is running with some inode errors...whats with the ! commands?
<nixternal> Doorman352: didn't get to say "have a great weekend" before you left
<Doorman352> you too!
<nixternal> hey, everyone who was assisting Doorman earlier, I think you all kept some very level heads...After working with him for the past hour or so, it seems everything has been worked out, and I am sure you will get some more info from the IRCC about what all was discussed
<nixternal> great job on that one
<nixternal> on that note...it is time for chicken noodle soup or something...I feel like junk right now
<mneptok> nixternal: i've been talking with him in PM for ~20 minutes.
<MenZa> nixternal: I'm glad it worked out.
<MenZa> !ops | Guess what's full
<ubottu> Guess what's full: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Guess what's full)
<nixternal> heh, that list needs to be cleaned up
<nixternal> imbrandon can get removed...is hobbsee still around? madpilot?
<Tm_T> clad I'm not in that list, even when I'm op
<jussi01> cripes, about half that list can go...
 * jussi01 adds Tm_T
 * Tm_T figured some time ago that hilighting 1ops alone is enough
<MenZa> I think anything over six months old can probably go
<Flannel> nixternal: Madpilot is, Hobbsee is, but doesn't do #ubuntu
<Pici> Who is CarlK?
<MenZa> CarlFK?
 * Pici shrugs
<nixternal> is there docs for doing this irc op type stuff? been a while since I really did anything other than ban someone :)  I could use a nice refresher
<jussi01_> nixternal: yeah, just a sec
<Pici> nixternal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<jussi01_> nixternal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<jussi01_> heh
<Pici> huzzah
<MenZa> Hm, perhaps we should remove all the older bans that forward to #ubuntu-read-topic?
<Pici> There shouldn't really be any old ones.  The floodbots remove them after a certain amount of time.
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> [2009-11-13 20:54:50 UTC] *** 3 - #ubuntu: ban krazed_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic [by FloodBot2!i=nalioth@ubuntu/bot/floodbot, 361482 secs ago]
<MenZa> :P
<MenZa> that's only four days, hm.
<Pici> The max is 14 days iirc.
<MenZa> I see.
<Pici> Also, there are a lot of mutes on the banlist.
<MenZa> Aye.
<Tm_T> nixternal: oh, welcome back to hussle
<MenZa> I was considering if it would be an idea to do a 'sprint' at some point.
<MenZa> Check every entry in bantracker, see if it's worth keeping.
<MenZa> Manual labour like hell, but the banlist filling up every two days is not a viable solution, imo.
<Pici> MenZa: Actually.... I may be able to script something to get the data
<MenZa> Pici: I have an idea as to how the data could be handled.
<guntbert> Hi, balzac in ubuntu seems a bit "strange" in his advice, maybe he is teasing people
<Flannel> guntbert: I'll keep an eye on him, thanks
<guntbert> Flannel: I just saw you there - thx
<MenZa> Pici: http://lassehavelund.com/banlist.html
<nalioth> good ol' ballsac
<MenZa> Pici: You get the idea.
<MenZa> The markup is ugly and unsemantic and everything that goes with it.
<Pricey> Ahem!! - To all ops. "Ubuntu" doesn't not manage this network. If someone wants a network privilege, as has happenned today, #ubuntu-irc is NOT the place for them. For network stuff, #freenode
<Flannel> Pricey: you sure it happened in -irc?
<Flannel> I suppose it's not important
<jussi01> Flannel: it did
<jussi01> and he is right, its my fault.
<Pricey> (that's just me speaking, not freenode)
<jussi01> Pricey: you are correct though, I should have referred him to #freenode.
<Flannel> Howdy ianto, how can we help you today?
<ianto> Flannel: Hello there,  I've addressed an issue in #ubuntu-irc,  if you wish I can copy and paste it here if you would like or as I see you are already there you can just read from there? :)
<jussi01> ianto: wait, I had a read fail. which channel is this concerning?
<ianto> jussi01: The primary concern of mine is #ubuntu-cym but a few moments ago I saw the same user doing something similar in -uk which I am not an op for
<jussi01> ianto: Ok, Im very sorry to mess you around, this is an #ubuntu-irc issue.
<ianto> Haha okay no problem :)
<jussi01> ianto: see you back there :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, davidboy said: you is Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arand> I think it might be appropriate to warn/remove PeterBendtsen from #ubuntu ...
<jpds> Watching.
<jpds> Gone.
<jussi01> jpds: why?
<jpds> jussi01: Read his pervious messages.
<jussi01> jpds: also, have you PM'ed him to try sort it out?
<jpds> 22:48:32 < ~PeterBendtsen> arand: i dont visit https links...they are insecure
<jpds> 22:55:52 <jpds> Yeah, well, 22:48:32 < ~PeterBendtsen> arand: i dont visit https links...they are insecure
<jpds> 22:55:59 <jpds> Looks more like trolling.
<jpds> jussi01: Kind of.
<jpds> 22:56:05 <~PeterBendtsen> no im just stupid!
<jussi01> fair enough.
<arand> ok, thanks.
<jpds> 22:56:38 <~PeterBendtsen> thats why i use ubuntu
<jpds> 22:56:58 <~PeterBendtsen> i dont use it to troubleshoot, thats for sure
 * jpds rolls eyes.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-14
<bazhang> the banlist is full again? wow
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !aptoncd ~= s/APTonCD/APTonCD (package "aptoncd")/
<Pricey> Is it time for me to do an ompaul on it?
<bazhang> Pricey, the banlist?
<Pricey> mmhm
<bazhang> I don't see anything older than Oct 26. Weird.
<Pricey> There are *still* 209 +b, and many +d on the list.
<niko> ( why not use temporary ban with a bot )
<Pricey> Please take responsibility for your bans and remove them after a while.
<nalioth> 1258161495 19:18 [+Amaranth   ] [+Gary   ] [+Mamarok  ] [+Pici      ] [+Tm_T       ] [ ubot2    ]                                                                                                                      +wgrant
<nalioth> 1258161495 19:18 [+bazhang    ] [+genii  ] [+Martinp23] [+pleia2    ] [+tomaw      ] [ ubot3    ]                                                                                                                       ubot2
<nalioth> 1258161495 19:18 [+Dave2      ] [+gord   ] [+MenZa    ] [+Pricey    ] [+tonyyarusso] [ ubot4    ]                                                                                                                       ubot3
<nalioth> 1258161495 19:18 [+Daviey     ] [+ikonia ] [+mneptok  ] [+robotgeek ] [+topyli     ] [ ubottu   ]                                                                                                                       ubot4
<nalioth> 1258161495 19:18 [+Dominian   ] [+jayne  ] [+nalioth  ] [+ryanakca  ] [+tritium    ] [ ubuntulog]                                                                                                                       ubottu
<nalioth> 1258161495 19:18 [+elky       ] [+jpds   ] [+nhandler ] [+Seeker`   ] [+tsimpson   ]                                                                                                                                    ubuntulog
<nalioth> 1258161495 19:18 [+elky_work  ] [+jussi01] [+nickspoon] [+SportChick] [+vorian     ]
<nalioth> 1258161495 19:18 [+eviljussi01] [+KB1JWQ ] [+niko     ] [+SWAT      ] [+vox        ]
<nalioth> 1258161495 19:18 [+Flannel    ] [+Levia  ] [+nixternal] [+Tabmow    ] [+wgrant
<nalioth> please review your bans in #ubuntu and remove any that are old or obsolete
<KB1JWQ> k
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tritium> nalioth: Aye, sir.
<bazhang> nalioth, just removed the last of my three quiets.
<tonyyarusso> It would help a lot if someone would fix the bantracker...
<nalioth> this includes +d bans, as well
<Amaranth> I don't think I have any...
<tonyyarusso> I can't tell because the search is broken
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: You can manually fix the GET string and it works
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: how?
<Flannel> just on/off
<Flannel> http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?query=tonyyarusso&kicks=off&oldbans=off&bans=on&oldmutes=off&mutes=on&floods=off
 * genii sips some coffee, thinks about bantracker programming, and looks meaningfully at Pici
<bazhang> wonder if google wave could fit in there somehow
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: oh, I have to write in all of the offs?
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: just copy/paste that ^^
<genii> Gah
<Dominian> er..
<niko> no ban/quiet/+d on #ubuntu for my part
<Dominian> I haven't set any bans in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> I appear to have 3 - woo!
<genii> nalioth: I don't think i have a helluva lot of bans
<tonyyarusso> (I wish I could filter by channel)
<Pricey> Remember that there are a lot of bans in there that don't have owners according to your server.
<tonyyarusso> genii: You can go through and kill of dynamip IP ones then if you have time.
<Dominian> looks like a good portion are from Floodbot
<niko> perhaps clean up nick based too ?
<Amaranth> My client doesn't seem to be able remove any bans....
<bazhang> not sure which of the +d (apart from the obvious ones) can go
 * Amaranth wonders wtf is going on
<bazhang> banlist full
<niko> lot of ident one too
<bazhang> or was
<genii> @btlogin
 * genii sips
<tonyyarusso> rt@ubuntu.com is who you talk to to get your channel logged, right?
 * tonyyarusso doesn't want to wait a year only to be told it was the wrong person to ask
<tonyyarusso> For a LoCo channel that is, so the locobots
<nhandler> tonyyarusso: I'm not sure what LoCo bot you are talking about. I believe you only need to go through rt if you want ubuntulog to log it
<tonyyarusso> nhandler: locobot_2 for instance.  I thought the contact was admin@ubuntu-eu.org, but that e-mail went without reply, so I tried RT three days ago, and it's not even showing up on the web tracker yet for that either.  Not sure what to do.
<tonyyarusso> nhandler: I'd like it to just show up on http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ with the rest of the LoCo ones, so if you know the contact for that I'm all ears.
<tonyyarusso> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<nhandler> tonyyarusso: I'm not sure who you would need to poke about that if the email address isn't working for you. You can try sending a message to someone listed at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-eu/+members . They can probably either add the bot or tell you who you need to contact
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<gord> is there anyone else keeping an eye on #u-o? it needs an eye and my hotel wifi keeps dropping
<bazhang> meinmartini?
<gord> just the general tone
<bazhang> right.
<bazhang> #archlinux does not even pretend anymore. -offtopic has gone to the main channel
<wgrant> Are Canonical's unofficial Ubuntu OEM remixes supported in #ubuntu?
<bazhang> wgrant, the UNR?
<gord> dell have their own remix
<gord> no, thats a dell thing, contact their support department
<bazhang> the moblin one?
<gord> they have a moblin remix and a unr
<wgrant> Canonical has a few of them.
<gord> a unr... remix
<wgrant> eg. the unofficial UNR, plus the OEM variants.
<wgrant> (unofficial UNR, not to be confused with the new official one)
<bazhang> wgrant, download link?
<wgrant> bazhang: I'm not sure if images are available, but http://netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com/ is the relevant archive.
<bazhang> wgrant, no those are not
<bazhang> ie classmate, dell, etc
<bazhang> monkey__, you need to change your ident (the f@#$ part)
<monkey__> sorry but could you tell me what that is?(i'm new)
<bazhang> monkey__, your ident carries a bad word (f@#$)
<monkey__> hmm, i thought i changed that
<bazhang> you need to quit, change it then reconnect
<monkey__> ok
<monkey__> brb
<bazhang> time to upgrade my reading skills
<MenZa> heh
<bazhang> that was odd. Paddy_melon's issue
<bazhang> is that a forkbomb?
<bazhang> so he does have a proxy after all.
<wgrant> Of course.
<wgrant> There was no other explanation.
<wgrant> If it looks like they have a proxy, do not accept it when they tell you that they don't.
<wgrant> They do.
<bazhang> right.
<bazhang> and he was known for trolling in the past (paddy_melon_chit) iirc
<wgrant> Ah, really...
<bazhang> tried to give him the benefit of the doubt
 * jussi01 peers in
<bazhang> seems a number of those +d bans are from quite awhile ago, though clearly deserving of being there
<bazhang> ie trolling numerous channels
<jussi01> bazhang: can you make a list?
<jussi01> especially the ancient ones?
<bazhang> jussi01, okay will do
<elky> see -ot re... um... god's penis :-/
<Tm_T> elky: I don't want to know...
<jpds> tonyyarusso, nhandler: ubuntulog> Correct place is RT, emails do not show up directly on the system, someone filters them first. locobot> right place is admin@u-eu.org, but they might be busy or something, I dunno.
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/318558/    this was going through the top 75 or so douglas.freenode.net bans (skipping obvious expletive hostnames) not familiar with the ones pasted, so apologies if they are long term trolls/troublemakers
<bazhang> beginning Apr18 2008 there is quite a large number of Automated-Addition bans, not certain how to proceed with regards to those.
<MenZa> jpds: People here are complaining about the Danish mirrors. :(
<bazhang> Doorman352, hi
<Doorman352> Hello
<bazhang> Doorman352, was there something you needed help with?
<Doorman352> I was just going to ask if I had done something wrong.
<bazhang> Doorman352, not that I am aware of; you are back in #ubuntu again, correct ?
<Doorman352> Yes, but it seems Im also here.
<Doorman352> Thought somebody pulled me in again.
<elky> your irc client probably held the channel in it's memory somewhere. if you simply closed it last time without exiting here first, it might do so :)
<Doorman352> ok, Ill close this tab then. Thank you.
<elky> no problem.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (Killed899)
<jussi01> bazhang: thanks
<jussi01> lads and ladies, could you please review the bans on bazhangs list, if it isnt a "national security ban" :D then lets clean a little shall we?
<jussi01> elky: ikonia mneptok Seeker` nalioth Pici ^^
<jpds> MenZa: http://info.forskningsnettet.dk/trafik/MRTG/Public/showio.cgi?INST=FSKNET&DATA=fsknet.ly0-dotsrc.in-out.rrd
<jpds> MenZa: Email staff--at--dotsrc.org
<jussi01> maco: hi!
<MenZa> jpds: tarr.
<maco> jussi01: hi :)
<jussi01> maco: so you noticed about jussi01.com?
<maco> jussi01: ummm....no?
<jussi01> maco: its back up... :)
<maco> oh!
<maco> ok
 * maco stares at debian/changelog
<jussi01> running from my hoome atm, till I can find a more permanent place.
<BluetoothMouse> why was i redirected here?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-15
<ardchoille> I feel that someone should keep an eye on feyner in $ubuntu, scroll back and see
<Pricey> mneptok: take it to pm
<mneptok> Pricey: please do not deop me without notification.
<Pricey> mneptok: There's no need to flex your ops.
<Pricey> if you need to use +o, use it
<mneptok> Pricey: there is when a user is asking to play with a troll, and responds with "you stop" when asked to stop.
<Pricey> mneptok: If you think a quiet, ban, kick or remove needs to be done, go +o and do it.
<Pricey> mneptok: Going +o to win an argument sucks.
<mneptok> Pricey: if you have a problem with how i use my +o, take it to the Council. do NOT feel that you have the authority to manipulate services to interfere
<Pricey> mneptok: I'm using the access in services that I have? I'm not 'cheating' in any way.
<Pricey> I was simply trying to defuse hte situation.
<mneptok> Pricey: your opinion. that opinion does not give you the right to de-op others without notice.
<Pricey> You were provoking him.
<mneptok> i was letting him know that the request to stop came from an op.
<Pricey> You don' need to go +o to do that.
<Pricey> And it shouldn't matter that you are an op
<Pricey> if what someone is doing is disrupting the channel, it doesn't matter
<mneptok> it shouldn't, but often does.
<Pricey> that was ridiculous english, i shouldn't rewrite half way through
<mneptok> in any event, do not use services to deop me without notification again, please.
<nalioth> i agree.  if you need the +o, then you should use it for $useraction - not displays
<Pricey> I will use my access if I believe it necessary to prevent disruption in the channel mneptok.
<mneptok> then i shall feel free to do the same.
<Pricey> That's why you've got the access :-)
<Flannel> Guys, there's no need to threaten each other over this.  We don't need opwars in our channels.
<mneptok> then i would suggest ops have the courtesy to PM before using services to remove access from other ops.
<mneptok> otherwise, wars are inevitable.
<Flannel> I do agree, with both of you, actually.  It's not a good idea to go around opping yourself just to win arguments (an explanation of why stopping would've been better than +o with additional provocative comments), but at the same time, simply having a discussion to that extent would've been better than deopping them because you disagree with that course of action.
<elky> note #freenode, expect the same for #ubuntu
<nalioth> you can expect it, but it doubt you'll see any of it (that's a particular user with a hatred for freenode itself)
<elky> i noted the particular contempt for christel
<Bluetoothmouse> could anyone please explain to me why I was redirected here?
<Bluetoothmouse> hello
<Bluetoothmouse> hello?
<bazhang> Bluetoothmouse, hang on for a moment
<Bluetoothmouse> ok
<bazhang> Bluetoothmouse, you were banned under another name and forwarded here
<Bluetoothmouse> what?
<bazhang> Bluetoothmouse, what channel are you trying to access
<Bluetoothmouse> #ubuntu
<bazhang> Bluetoothmouse, you were there before as mesula , correct?
<Bluetoothmouse> nope
<bazhang> ikonia, you about?
<bazhang> Bluetoothmouse, the operator who banned is not around right now, I would suggest you return in a few hours time to discuss with him
<Bluetoothmouse> i use a service that gives that IP. I share it with others.
<Bluetoothmouse> im not the one who was banned
<Bluetoothmouse> why should i discuss it with him
<bazhang> well someone from that exact address was.
<Bluetoothmouse> what am i supposed to do about it?
<Bluetoothmouse> I'm assuming that unfortunately, they receive too many serious complaints to spend any time on IRC bans.
<Bluetoothmouse> I wish I could do something but there is nothing I can do.
<elky> if you mean that you are using a proxy, then you should seek some other form of anonymity.
<Bluetoothmouse> bazhang: who was the operator?
<bazhang> Bluetoothmouse, ikonia
<ubottu> ryaxnb called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<elky> forwarding guest98..... here for eval
<bazhang> Bluetoothmouse, you will need to come back a bit later to discuss with ikonia
<bazhang> Bluetoothmouse, say in three or four hours
<Bluetoothmouse> so?
<bazhang> Bluetoothmouse, so please return in around 3-4 hours to discuss with ikonia your ban in #ubuntu
<Bluetoothmouse> leave?
<bazhang> Bluetoothmouse, thanks yes
<bazhang> two nicks at least from that address, bans in #ubuntu and -ot
<bazhang> 	xcsdfghj  in -ot and mesula in #ubuntu
<ubottu> jschall called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Dominian> Stonecold causing issues here as well?
<bazhang> in #kubuntu
<Dominian> thanks
<StoneCold> ubuntu sucks
<StoneCold> now K-Line me
<ubottu> jschall called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> emma called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> StoneCold called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> StoneCold called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<elky> ...
<StoneCold> ....
<elky> tomaw, i believe this person has a request for you.
<StoneCold> yes
<StoneCold> K-Line Me
<StoneCold> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<StoneCold> !staff
<nalioth> StoneCold: can we help you?
<StoneCold> yes
<StoneCold> K-line me
<nalioth> for?
<StoneCold> swearing
<ubottu> bizkit called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<bazhang> Artemis_Fowl, how may we help you
<Artemis_Fowl> Just checkin things out, lol.
<Artemis_Fowl> New ot freenode ;x
<Artemis_Fowl> to-
<nalioth> Artemis_Fowl: the topic in most channels is quite explanatory, and can answer many questions.  type /topic <press enter key> to read it
<Artemis_Fowl> I went to join #ubuntu and it forwarded me.
<nalioth> ikonia: you about?
<bazhang> this is bluetoothmouse Artemis_Fowl ??
<bazhang> Simplicity`, you were asked to come back in 3 or 4 hours time (since last you joined as Bluetoothmouse)
<bazhang> Simplicity`, so please return in 4 hours time to speak with the operator who banned you from #ubuntu
<mneptok> Simplicity`: the IP address you are connected from is banned in #ubuntu, and will not be unbanned.
<mneptok> Simplicity`: either connect using your own host, or, sadly, live with the consequences of sharing an IP address with known abusers.
<mneptok> Simplicity`: a similar discussion was held with another user of the proxy/gateway you use, and it was decided then that the IP address in question would not be unbanned.
<bazhang> interesting
<Tm_T> jussi01: what should we think of nick v1ttu?
<maco> Tm_T: just think "oy!"
<Tm_T> you know what that word means?
<maco> should i have gone with "oi!"?
<bazhang> whoa its bad
<Tm_T> as cursing word, it's finnish equiv for "fuck" but the word itself mrans female genitalia
<Tm_T> means
<Tm_T> I asked him to change nick in pm
<maco> wait the 2 letters i said mean that?
<maco> they mean like "oh my!" over here
<bazhang> no the word vittu
<maco> ah ok
<maco> i was "oy"ing at the bit where v1ttu seems to walk the troll line very very closely
<bazhang> past it imo
<mneptok> that explains why i never met anyone named Vito in Helsinki
<bazhang> maco, sorry to be out of the loop, and congrats; not sure what the congrats are for though
<maco> bazhang: i became a motu yesterday
<mneptok> bazhang: my ovipositor is distending, and maco volunteered to hunt down and euthanize my young.
<maco> oh wait...almost 2 days ago now :P 47 hours ago
<bazhang> maco, ah that was my guess. congrats :)
<maco> thanks
<bazhang> mneptok, thanks for that info :/
 * maco blinks
<maco> i cant parse that into whovian
<mneptok> although how you can kill something with such a cute beak and tentacles is beyind me.
<maco> mneptok: wait, youre the father of the Horror of Fang Rock
<maco> ?
<bazhang> hehe
<mneptok> maco: let's not discuss it. as it is, i'm not paying child support.
 * Tm_T really doesn't like that nick filling his screen
<maco> should i tell him off in #kubuntu?
<Tm_T> I don't know ):
<Tm_T> anyway, I'm busy here home, daughters birthday ->
<maco> ok
<mneptok> Tm_T: Hyvää syntymäpäivää!
<nalioth> maco: it's not professional to "tell someone off"
<mneptok> (well, to her)
<mneptok> nalioth: you coming to UDS?
<nalioth> mneptok: nope
<gord> i'm at UDS!
<nalioth> they made a big mistake picking Dallas instead of Houston
<mneptok> nalioth: this time of year, perhaps. summer? no way.
<nalioth> any time of year
<gord> its been warm and sunny all week here in dallas
<mneptok> gord: see you tomorrow evening.
<nalioth> dallas has nothing whatsoever to do
<gord> this is true
<gord> and to get anywhere you have to rent a car
<mneptok> nalioth: high school football. big hair ...
<mneptok> Firing Range Night should be fun.
<nalioth> be more fun in Houston
<gord> uds isn't about fun ;)
<nalioth> gord: no, but 'Firing Range Night" is . .
<mneptok> gord: does that mean you're taking yourself off the list?
<gord> of course not :) shooting stuff night will be fun
<gord> just that i have been here a week already and i'm exhausted, uds itself won't be much fun ;)
 * mneptok hopes the AR-15s are Stag manufactured
<mneptok> got my eye on one. want to try one out.
<nalioth> you can rent full autos in Houston
<nalioth> the only reason Dallas got UDS is that their chamber of commerce has a larger budget for strippers
<mneptok> nalioth: range rules say "our ammo only." that translates to "mortgage your house to go full auto."
<elky> nalioth, uh... are you forgetting that this is a logged channel?
<nalioth> elky: nope.
<Dragonzord> ITs offical!
<Dragonzord> Linux sucks
<elky> lame troll is lame.
<ubottu> Dragonzord called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<maco> mneptok: hey im getting to dfw about 20 minutes before you
<maco> mneptok: cab?
<mneptok> maco: see PM
 * mneptok toddles off to bed
<ikonia> nalioth:  hello, I'm around now, sorry I was away last night
<ikonia> interesting, just came back to another private message from "buck" flooding me with the output of "ls -lR /" on his machine
<ikonia> seems you all had an interesting night
<bazhang> heh. to say the least
<tsimpson> I just got some spam from webturtle0a in #u
<tsimpson> looks like a bot with /cycle protection
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> webturtle0 is there as well
<Seeker`> I think I just banned the wrong one
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> I was just going to PM webturtle0
<Seeker`> feel free to
<bazhang> the botmaster got kicked and the bot disconnected Seeker`
<tsimpson> #ubuntu i=jorry 190.193.64.43 irc.freenode.net [SkG]a H :0 George
<tsimpson> same ident, same IP
<tsimpson> they quit anyway
<tsimpson> now sinsuna
<bazhang> user complained about sinsuna in #ubuntu ; I have in PM but no response after removal
<Gary> klined
<bazhang>  sinsuna has quit (K-lined)
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> thanks Gary :)
<Gary> I'm pretty sure webturtle0 is the bot runner, eh?
<bazhang> seems like Gary
<aaron11> Hello
<bazhang> hi aaron11
<jrib> hello aaron11
<jrib> aaron11: how can we help?
<aaron11> can you edit !linux to Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<jrib> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<aaron11> You see it says as kernel
<aaron11> So did you change it
<jrib> !linux =~ s/as kernel/as a kernel/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<aaron11> Thanks
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (petite #ubuntu)
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, xerei said: !foo is fo
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, xerei said: !foo is foo
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, xerei said: !fo is also bar
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, xerei said: !foo is also bar
<nalioth> ubottu: tell xerei about botabuse
<ubottu> In ubottu, xerei said: !foo is foo
<ubottu> In ubottu, xerei said: !foo is also bar
<ubottu> In ubottu, xerei said: foo is also bar
<ubottu> In ubottu, xerei said: foo is foo
 * MenZa boggles.
<gord> yeah, foo isn't bar
<MenZa> indeed.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Cobalt said: ubottu: That really is helpful, bot. Just for the record.
<ikonia> black_man has been a problem in other channels today, I'm going to give him a chance, but not too much
<KB1JWQ> Heh, not sure I'd bother, ikonia
<ikonia> gone - be aware of #defocus and #freenode
<KB1JWQ> Oh, we're well aware.
<KB1JWQ> He's silenced in both.
<ikonia> oooh, fair enough, didn't see that
<ikonia> ahhh yes, -v sorry
<Amaranth> Time to open #ubuntu+1 again
<ikonia> it's getting that way
<Amaranth> UDS starts tomorrow
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Telesforo)
<ikonia> hey ardchoille
<ardchoille> I was told to join this chanel by ikonia
<ikonia> you sure where
<ikonia> do you want to post a link to the pages having a problem ?
<ardchoille> I am seeing a problem with family unfriendly content being displayed on the ubuntu docs site
<ardchoille> ikonia: I have a screenshot, want to see it?
<ikonia> what's the link
<ardchoille> http://picasaweb.google.com/ardchoille42/Screenshots#5404459896421549890
<ikonia> ardchoille: what's the real link though
<ardchoille> oh, ok, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation and type in maximus into the search box. Then look at the ads on the right of the page
<ardchoille> maximus is an app in the repos that forces all windows to be maximised
<ardchoille> but the ads say much different
<MenZa> Easily re-producable. Should have a bug reported and assign the wiki/web team on that. I agree, that's highly inappropriate.
<Flannel> I don't see any ads...
<ardchoille> thank you MenZa
<MenZa> Flannel: Stop using AdBlock.
<ikonia> that's why I'm testing now
<Flannel> MenZa: I disabled it!
<Flannel> I even enabled javascript
<MenZa> I have the ads.
<Flannel> MenZa: Are you logged in by any chance?
<ikonia> looks like that page is having a problem in general, I don't get it loading at all
<ardchoille> I'm not logged in
<MenZa> Flannel: I'm not sure.
<Flannel> MenZa: Do you see your name in the top right?
<MenZa> It works for me. I'll happily report a bug.
<MenZa> No, Flannel.
<Flannel> MenZa: You're not
<MenZa> Not that that matters.
<ikonia> screen shot paints a bad picture
<Flannel> Ads must only appear if you're not logged in
<Flannel> Oh right, because that horrible fixed-width site only happens if you're not logged in.
<ikonia> if those ads are genuine which they seem to be it's not good
<ardchoille> ikonia: in the screenshot, just above and to the right of the pic, click the magnifying glass to get a larger view
 * Flannel isn't sure he likes the idea of ads on help.ubuntu.com/community/ anyway
<MenZa> I'll crack open a bug on Launchpad immediately.
<MenZa> Thank you, ardchoille
<ikonia> ardchoille: yes, I see them
<ardchoille> Flannel: I totally agree with that
<ikonia> Flannel: agreed
<ardchoille> you're welcome
<Flannel> MenZa: the not-logged-in bit is important to mention
<ardchoille> So, can you good folks handle this? If so, I'll leave and leave it to you all.
<ardchoille> Or I can help in some way, it's up to you
<MenZa> Flannel: Certainly.
<MenZa> ardchoille: I'll report it on Launchpad right now. Should have enough information - cheers.
<ardchoille> MenZa: Thank you very much :)
<MenZa> ardchoille: If you'd like, I can send you a link to the bug so you can subscribe to it and see the outcome.
<ardchoille> MenZa: yes, please
<MenZa> Shall do :)
<Flannel> If you're not logged in, it appears that it uses google custom search.
<Flannel> I wonder why when you're logged in it doesn't.
<ardchoille> Good thing I was looking for documentation on Maximus :)
<ardchoille> I'm going to delete the screenshot since that album is public
<MenZa> ardchoille: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/483302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 483302 in ubuntu-website "Searching the Wiki while not logged in can lead to inappropriate ads" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MenZa> I have used your screenshot for the bug report.
<MenZa> Now, I'm going to run off to bed.
<MenZa> Again, thank you ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> Can I delete the screenshot without affecting that bug report?
<jrib> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> Thank you folks :)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-15
<hunterm> :(
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Rui)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (DICKHOLE generally being a troll and swearing etc)
<Flannel> yay! verizon people are back again
<elky> May I suggest a ban on the ident "dongs"
<Flannel> elky: Yesterday it changed plenty
<elky> fine, so play whackamole with the ones that don't have the ident "dongs", but why deal with the ones who do have that ident if you don't have to?
<elky> you could have avoided 3 that I see in my scrollback.
<Flannel> er... by banning dongs before it became a problem sure.
<elky> it was banned once before.
<Flannel> avoided one so far, because it wouldn't have been until the second that I would've banned it.
<elky> I suspect it got sucked through the mass-unban thing
<jpds> Flannel: We should just team up with Wikipedia.
<jpds> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Wikipedia:AN/I#Zsfgseg:_Narrow_range_blocks_seem_to_be_possible
<jpds> Haha, sounds like one of the discussions in here.
<Flannel> jpds: If we do that, it means every ban will be met with [[citation needed]]
<popey> This ban does not meet our standards of decency. Consider rephrasing.
<Tm_T> this bans canonity is disputed, please provide more reliable source(s)
<Tm_T> or such
<elky> ok, it's too quiet, even for this time on a monday
<jpds> elky: http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/ircactivity.html
<elky> jpds, 1 line per hour is pretty exceptional
<elky> (for offtopic)
 * popey chuckles at the drop in 'ubuntu bans - by week' http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/index.html
<erUSUL> heads up; a bunch of spanish students just joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> I see them
<erUSUL> they are just insulting each other
<erUSUL> playing
<ikonia> they are gone
<erUSUL> ok; ty
<ikonia> thanks
 * ikonia hates people who lie
<ikonia> hello sresu
<ikonia> sresu: can we help you ?
<Pici> Guess not.
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> hello again sresu
<ikonia> Pici: are you there ?
<Pici> ikonia: I am now.  Whats up?
<ubottu> In ubottu, shashwat said: ubottu: disagrees ; ( is a complex economic system
<ubottu> In ubottu, shashwat said: ubottu: disagrees ; ( is not a complex economic system
 * Pici sends some spam
 * tonyyarusso fries it up with cheese
<Pici> hm?
<ikonia> Pici: sresu was saying you've been helping him find the source package/code for a product called jovie, that' why he keeps joining here
<Pici> ikonia: I have?
<ikonia> that' what he said ?
<Pici> ikonia: I vaugely remember him asking a question about that in #ubuntu.
<Pici> Still not a reason to join here though.
<ikonia> nope. but that was his reasoning
<ikonia> all a bit rubbish anyway, I find it hard to believe he'd be a competant maintainer of a package he can't even find the source code
<Pici> ikonia: Looks like he was looking for whatever upstream's source looks like 'right now' had and didn't like that we didn't provide that information with the source package. I said that being open source means that we just have to ship the source that our binaries are compiled from. I'm not sure if he understood though.
<ikonia> probably not
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mac^^^ said: ubottu: so what is the run level which comes up in command line
<maco> tonyyarusso: around? see -ot
 * tonyyarusso grumbles up from his stupor
<tonyyarusso> what now?
<tonyyarusso> kyubutsu?
<maco> and the g person
<maco> tonyyarusso: i am so confused
<tonyyarusso> same here
<tonyyarusso> I think that was just normal silliness...
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-16
<h00k> slgma is well aware of !attitude and isn't following it, removed once, for the record.
<bazhang> yeppers
<Tm_T> morning
<bazhang> hi
<h00k> Hello :)
<h00k> bazhang: I didn't know that was a factoid.
<bazhang> h00k, heh one of my faves :)
 * h00k takes a note
<h00k> holy crap, that is my new favorite
<mneptok> doubleplusgood
<Madpilot> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Madpilot> nice
<h00k> ;)
 * mneptok was referring to !1984
<mneptok> (obviously)
 * h00k missed the reference
<Flannel> mneptok: yes brother.
<mneptok> choco rations up 1/4 gram! BB, INGSOC and the Ministry Of Power doubleplusgood!
<Jordan_U> ucenik03 is trolling in #ubuntu
<maco> elky: dudzik also was swearing so...not sure bout that one either
<maco> apparently ubottu doenst have a macedonia factoid
<maco> oh, thats former jugoslavija?
<maco> so...serbo-croatian then...
<mneptok> mk install
<mneptok> no, Macedonian is a separate language
<maco> oh
<maco> well we should have an alias for croatia to hr since the bot doesnt know theyre the same
<maco> bosnia could go there too, though serbia...same language, different alphabet (though aiui, adults tend to know both)
 * mneptok wriggles off to a weekly confcall
<Mamarok_> sorry for the noise, connecting through 3g is a pain
<knome> what noise? :P we've seen worse
<knome> (hey Mamarok_)
<Mamarok_> hi knome :)
<Tm_T> 3g? I would be glad to have that... (;'
<ikonia> maco: the guy is using mac OS
<maco> the answer's the same... that there is no "always" about compiling
<ikonia> yes, but we don't support mac
<ikonia> he refuses to join the apple support
<maco> isnt their support why he paid $2000 for a freakin $600 computer?
<ikonia> yes, but it appears he has now swapped to an ubuntu machine
<ikonia> nazgjunk: thank you for joining, I didn't want to talk the channel any further offtopic
<nazgjunk> Understandable.
<ikonia> nazgjunk: the bottom line is, the policy is strict support of ubuntu only, not generic linux, or mac OS, if you make an exception for one, you may have to do more later, so the rule is not to do it
<nazgjunk> Right, that makes sense.  I was a little confused because the answer to the question would have been exactly the same thing regardless of platform.  It just seemed tremendously irrelevant, but I understand that you have to draw a line somewhere and #ubuntu draws that  line a little further down the hill.
<ikonia> exactly
<Tm_T> we have to, as it is very busy channel
<ikonia> it's a big channel compared to others, if it becomes "generic" it will get out of control
<ikonia> must dash
<IdleOne> When did I get this persona of being a tyrant?
<IdleOne> jrib: why didn't my +q work on him?
<jrib> I don't know
<IdleOne> weird
<jrib> IdleOne: yeah, seems like it should match...
<jrib> how am I /supposed/ to ban web proxy users anyway?  Floodbot did something different than me.  And if he comes back now without the proxy, he wouldn't be banned right?
<IdleOne> it will catch his ip also
<IdleOne> your ban should be fine
<topyli> he is in -ot
<IdleOne> get your hammer ready
<topyli> stretching
<IdleOne> I would still like to know why when I did +q it didn't work :/
<Pici> kick them
<Pici> the bot should set a ban then
<jussi> does anyone else feel that gogeta is a bit over opinionated to be helpful? (was my impression when I asked for help this morning - not based on anything else)
<Tm_T> he seems to be a bit pushy, yes
<ikonia> jungli back as "ching" with rocket16 in ##english complaining about #ubuntu and the operators
<popey> @btlogin
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !dutch is !nl
<Pici> no need.
<Pici> !-dutch
<ubottu> dutch is <alias> nl - added by Seveas on 2007-01-11 14:09:45
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !stop =~ s/$/ - Note: this fact is really meant for ops as a last warning, not to be called at random./
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !forget stop
<maco> Pici: can you add an alias for croatia to hr?
<maco> i dont think most english-speakers know that croatia is hrvatska
<mneptok> gone to croatan
<Cpudan80> Whats the channel that is used for when people get hit with the D-C-C thing ?
<IdleOne> Cpudan80: let #freenode staff know about it. but we forward users to #ubuntu-read-topic so they can fix the problem
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-17
<Pici> maco: done.
<maco> Pici: thanks
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu poutine ban evading with new host
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> hello Balsaq
<Balsaq> hello ikonia
<ikonia> how can we help you today Balsaq ?
<Balsaq> i was just informed by a memebr of my channel, that i am banned in a room where i did not speak. could you possibly provide with the test that got me banned?
<Balsaq> i would really like to see the text that got me banned.
<Balsaq> becasue there is NONE. Iw il stake my life on it.
<Balsaq> who is in charge at freenode?
<bazhang> what channel
<Balsaq> ubuntu-women
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-irc
<Balsaq> ok?
<bazhang> this is not the channel to deal with bans in -women
<Balsaq> what is that
<bazhang> where you should go
<Balsaq> ok what do i do
<Balsaq> i want someone who is in charge to pull the text that got me banned and paste it so we can see it.
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-irc
<KB1JWQ> Balsaq: Please give it a rest.
<Balsaq> i will try this ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> Balsaq: then please leave this channel
<Balsaq> no problem
<ikonia> thank you
<bazhang> from the bt log he seems to have a long time issue there. no point in us getting any further involved with it
<ikonia> no, I agree
<ikonia> for some reason I'm only showing a few bans for him in BT, yet I know there are a ton
<ikonia> I wonder if it's something to do with most of his bans on IP, and not nick/cloak
<ikonia> I only see 4 bans
<ikonia> or entries I should say
<Tm_T> ikonia: most likely
<bazhang> one entry in the bt log is entirely bt sync :)
<ikonia> yes
<topyli> he was hardly banned for the "." we see in the bt :)
<ikonia> I wonder when he was cloaked ?
<ikonia> topyli: we ALL know that, but I don't know why (beyond IP bans) why BT's not showing more info
<Tm_T> should I go thru my records?
<Tm_T> is he using other nicks?
<bazhang> tons
<Tm_T> righto
<bazhang> ubuxubu is a prominent one of late
<Tm_T> I'll check what I got, one moment
<ikonia> a lot of his other nicks where commented in BT, but I can't get them to show ??
<Tm_T> quick grepping (which isn't so quick due disk I/O) there isn't much, but I only checked this year
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<ikonia> Tm_T: probably because he was on a long term ban (or should have been)
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> I found several removes, and discussions about him
<Tm_T> he hasn't changed a bit
<ikonia> the fact that he's in #freenode now asking how to get to the corperate office, shows he's just time wasting to be a problem
<jussi>  and staff know him well I see: [10:33:48] <KB1JWQ> Balsaq: Oh here we go again.  What can I help you with?
<Tm_T> <3
<KB1JWQ> In fairness that was my mistake.
<jussi> KB1JWQ: ahh, ok.
<KB1JWQ> I got his nick confused with that of a very similar user.
<Tm_T> bacta?
<KB1JWQ> balsaq seems reasonable.
<KB1JWQ> Nah, I'm not that far gone.
<Tm_T> (:)
<Tm_T> KB1JWQ: he seems
<ikonia> could be anyone, bacta, jungli, panarchy, asuestek - take your pick, plenty to get mixed up with
<KB1JWQ> What did balsaq do this evening that caused an upset?
<KB1JWQ> I haven't been paying attention, lot of demands on my time.
<knome> no, he's not any of those.
<jpds> Do not assume anything.
<KB1JWQ> Assume I'm stupid; what did he actually *do*? :-)
<jussi> I suspect that his name may have something to do with the ban in -women - it sounds rather similar to something they would be sensitive to.
<jussi> KB1JWQ: we arent sure atm
<knome> jpds, well i've "known" him for months
<KB1JWQ> I was confusing him with ballsac.
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: ahhhhh
<ikonia> I wonder if thats what #ubuntu-women have done ?
<KB1JWQ> Makes a lot of sense.
<ikonia> (and myself)
<knome> his nick used to be something else, just can't remember what
<KB1JWQ> I think that that may be what a lot of us have done.
<knome> he also uses the nick ubuXubu, btw
<knome> tostitos was the prev. nick, iirc
<ikonia> I suppose we could ask if he's used any other nicks
<KB1JWQ> So we may be unintentionally calling down grief upon a poor user who's done nothing more than chosing an unfortunate nick.
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: very possible
<KB1JWQ> No need, ikonia.
<KB1JWQ> I have a script that tracks that.  That's not his.
<knome> ikonia, see my comments;)
<KB1JWQ> I see a list of users, but nothing objectionable.
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: however he did join #ubuntu-offtopic and post a video about farts, not suggests he's not exactly the angel of maturity
<ikonia> not that, it warrents the assumption I've made
<knome> lol
<KB1JWQ> So can we give him the benefit of the doubt and let him roam freely until he crosses a clearly defined line?
<ikonia> he's only banned from #ubuntu-women
<ikonia> he's never spoke in there,
<ikonia> and the fuss he's making over it doesn't suggest good intentions for me personally
<Hobbsee> one could always let him free, then reban after a few lines of rubbish.  *shrug*
<ikonia> (personal opinion)
<Hobbsee> then document it better
<ikonia> let the #ubuntu-women ops deal with it
<ikonia> Hobbsee: it's only 1 channel,
<ikonia> it's not like he's banned from the name space
<knome> ikonia, mmaybe he's also non-mature, but also sometimes very playful (not to be interpreted in a negative wa though - he's basically a nice guy)
<Hobbsee> ikonia: exactly
<KB1JWQ> Probably best that way.  Consider it a personal favor to me.
<ikonia> knome: not doubting that, it appears (myself included) he may be mixed up with ballsaq
<KB1JWQ> ballsac. :-)
<ikonia> that too
<KB1JWQ> "Balsaq" is actually a legitimate last name in some parts of the world.
<knome> ikonia, mmh, just my 2 cents. he's been around a lot @#xubuntu
<ikonia> I guess the #ubuntu-women ops can sort it, I'll message the banner though to make sure she's not done the same thing as us
<ikonia> if it is a case of mistaken identity, I'll apologise to him myself too
<Tm_T> well, he's been asked nicely to change his nick earlier, only to give attitude and excuses
<ikonia> oh? I didn't see that
<knome> really?
<ikonia> ok, well I guess he was banned for that then, judging by elky's comments
<KB1JWQ> Yeah-- i"m not trying to interfere in channel politics.
<ikonia> apparantly, he's been told to change his nick, he knows what the ban is about and is just playing dumb now
<KB1JWQ> He was upset and came to staff in a manner that's unlike most trolls, so I figured I'd dig a bit deeper.
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: it would appear so
<jussi> but surely, if he is creepy/a problem, then he will get banned soon enough...
 * Hobbsee defers to elky
<ikonia> jussi: he's already banned for refusing to change his nick
<ikonia> jussi: there isn't a problem
<KB1JWQ> jussi: That's my take.  Let him incriminate himself, then ban him with a pile of evidence as opposed to a bunch of hearsay.
<ikonia> why
<ikonia> an operator asked him to change his nick, he's refused, he got banned
<ikonia> from what I'm now reading its a simple case of if you really want to be in #ubuntu-women, change your nick
<ikonia> from what I'm reading he's more keen about making a fuss than getting back into the channel
<KB1JWQ> Okay.  I'll accept that.
<ikonia> maybe knome could have a chat to him as he has a bit of a relationship with him
<ikonia> explain it to hiim ?
<knome> ikonia, sure.
<jussi> good idea.
<KB1JWQ> Thanks. :-)
<knome> maybe still invite him here?
<ikonia> according to elky he knows why he was banned (which is probably why he's kicking up a stink)
<ikonia> knome: maybe better in #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> where it "should" be resolved ?
<knome> so you can all follow
<ikonia> most of us are in #ubuntu-irc
<jussi> he has been around a bit, I reconise the nick, but still,  I havent seen any behavioural issues apart from the misfortune of a marginally bad nick.
<ikonia> jussi: I think it's the nick comfusion thats painted a worse picture,
<knome> ikonia, oki, i can invite him there and join myself as well :)
<ikonia> knome: he's already in there
<jussi> knome: he is there last time I looked
<knome> ah, okay
<jussi> ikonia: yes, i think so also - it leads to the old rule about assuming someone is bad often makes them act worse than normal.
<ikonia> very true
<ikonia> I know I wouldn't be too happy to be assumed to be jewkonia
<knome> yeah
<elky> http://privatepaste.com/fb9275af16 is the logs I have of his banning from that channel.
<elky> When considering his excuse, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_airlines_of_India may be a useful reference, as may the first hit on google for the string: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=BALSAQ'
<jpds> Righto.
<elky> Just about any civil response that didn't involve UD would probably have been better.
<bazhang> othello is poutine?
<ikonia> don't think so, but we'll find out
<ikonia> hello othello
<othello> now im gonna hack u
<Madpilot> can the scriptkiddy routine, you're not going to impress
<ikonia> he impressed me
<topyli> :)
<elky> was poutine on an aussie internet?
<ikonia> he probably ran his script on localhost
<ikonia> killed himself off
<ikonia> elky: I don't think so
<Madpilot> ikonia, we can hope :)
<ikonia> must dash, off to an office
<ikonia> knome: thank you
<knome> ikonia, np
<jpds> Nice.
<elky> knome, wth?
<elky> only?!
<knome> i mean :P
<knome> *!*@unaffiliatednick ?
<knome> not something!something@cloak
<elky> I still don't understand how that's an "only"
<knome> nvm the only then
<knome> what's the reaon for the ban for balsaq then?
<knome> the nick?
<elky> the attitude after being asked about the nick
<knome> does ballsac use the same cloak?
<knome> right
<elky> knome, this isn't about ballsac
<elky> this has nothing to do with ballsac
<knome> yeah
<knome> that's what i thought as well
<elky> I really don't like his attitude of thinking he can force his way in to other people's spaces.
<elky> can someone turn the + operator off ubottu?
<bazhang> ubot4
<knome> could somebody just fix my typing?
<bazhang> +knome
<elky> whose is ubot4?
<bazhang> j pds
<Madpilot> willful cluelessness about his damn nick...
<elky> Madpilot, yes, and I have no idea why he wants to be in the channel either. Other than because it contains women to talk at judging by his entrance in the log I posted.
<Madpilot> seems like it. charming.
<Madpilot> FFS. willfully thick.
<popey> Isn't Balsaq this guys family name?
<knome> no idea
<Mamarok_> this is going in circles
<elky> popey, he'd have said it by now if so
<popey> Fabrizio Balsaq
<elky> popey, he's never even indicated as much
<knome> popey, does ircname prove anythig?
<Madpilot> he spun some BS story about Indian airlines initially
<popey> knome: a simple google search for launchpad and balsaq turns up mails to the xubuntu lists
<elky> popey, the dishonesty is the issue more than the name.
<popey> dishonesty?
<Mamarok_> and I don't see what he would contribute to the u-w project anyway, if he doesn't see the problem
<elky> popey, he quoted UD when we asked what his name meant.
<elky> Mamarok, yeah, exactly
<popey> yeah, I can see why someone might do that
<knome> popey, i could think it is his family name, but till that doesn't prove anything
<popey> what does it need to prove?
<knome> well...
<knome> it being hi family nme
<knome> *name
<Mamarok_> he never said it was in the first place, but talked abut some non-existing Indian airline
<popey> well it seems nobody has actually _asked_ him about that
<knome> *his
<knome> GAAAH
<Mamarok_> popey: he could have said that, no? Why did he try making it up?
<popey> I dont believe he made anything up
<Mamarok_> I see no reason to let this person in u-w
<elky> popey, actually, we did ask what it meant.
<Mamarok_> and he didn't say it was his famil name
<popey> the question "what does popey mean" makes no sense
<Mamarok_> but quoted UD with some non-existing Indian airline
<popey> but "where does the nick popey come from" does
<elky> Jan 18 16:59:58 *	Balsaq (n=Sausage@unaffiliated/balsaq) has joined #ubuntu-women <-- doesn't help either, to be honest.
<Mamarok_> definitely
<knome> i will have to leave soon for lunch
<knome> to be exact, now
<knome> bbl
<Madpilot> "Balsaq'n'Sausage"... nice.
<jpds> Go go paranoia.
<Mamarok_> right...
<knome> btw can somebody monitor #xubuntu?
<elky> Madpilot, yeah.
<Mamarok_> if he refuses to answer that simple question...
<knome> ->
<popey> well, I'd probably refuse to answer in his shoes
<popey> if it was the _first_ question I might do
<Tm_T> I fail to see insults he claim being given
<Mamarok_> oh come one
<Mamarok_> he was not insulted AFAICS
<Tm_T> that's what I tried to say
<Tm_T> he was repeating "I'm insulted" when he was asked simple questions
<popey> cooks?
<Tm_T> that
<jussi> If jussi meant something nasty in indian Id likely not change it - and I could understand someone getting grumpy about it. However, he is being rather short.
<Tm_T> jussi: but you could discuss about it without any trouble, I'm sure
<elky> jussi, you'd probably at some point in the history of ever state that it's actually your name. He hasn't even done that.
<jpds> jussi: Now you're attacking his height.
<jussi> jpds: rofl
<elky> Which makes me wonder if he's taken it as a pseudonym for the sake of the shock value
<jpds> → http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cycXuYzmzNg
<Tm_T> he has nothing but avoided the subject, even in previous discussions
<jussi> basically regardless of what the name is, he is saying it doesnt matter, dont judge me by my name.
<popey> Am I the _only_ one who would pronounce that as "bal" not "ball"?
<popey> as in a short A in Balloon.
<popey> the same way I pronouce "Balsamic"
<jussi> popey: thats how I would have said it
<topyli> whatever the case, if i need a channel for something, i usually try to figure out the norms there so that i'm welcome. i also don't usually start arguing with the ops right away
<popey> not Ballsamic
<topyli> but that's just me
<Tm_T> popey: you're not (:
<popey> Right, so someone arrives in a channel, is told by someone who potentually mispronounces his family name that his choice of nick is inappropriate. In a nutshell.
<elky> And then proceeds to outright tell us we're imagining it. Yep.
<topyli> which is when they should explain that it's their name and means no offence, and perhaps ask for permission to keep it especially as that's how he's known elsewhere
<topyli> (instead of linking to urban dictionary as proof that it's an indian airline)
<elky> And generally not follow this up by saying they've been banned from a channel they never spoke in.
<popey> I'm sure there are channels I would assert I have never spoken in, but logs would prove otherwise.
<ubottu> chid called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi> KB1JWQ: or staff if you are about, coline, spambot
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (chid appears to be abusive - 4)
<popey> ... whereas "bastardchild1982" is an okay nickname?
<LjL> please unban 61.149.210.81, he doesn't appear to be an open proxy at the present time
<IdleOne> LjL: done
<LjL> thanks
<IdleOne> thank yopu
<IdleOne> you*
<IdleOne> popey: ask him to change nick
<IdleOne> IMO bastardchild is not as offensive as some nicks we have seen
<popey> IdleOne: I am not an op in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> popey: you don't have to be to help :)
<IdleOne> well done :)
<IdleOne> popey: just proved that a politely worded request does work
<IdleOne> *sometimes*
<popey> yeah, till he rejoins
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> I just noticed
<esigolo> i`m not a bot
<esigolo> oO
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> esigolo: our bots think you are running on an open proxy
<esigolo> ikonia, is because our firewall (watchguard)
<ikonia> I don't know why, but possibly
<ikonia> esigolo: do you want to try rejoining #ubuntu and I'll watch what happens ?
<esigolo> what should i do?
<mahen23> hi, eum why am i still banned?
<ikonia> mahen23: because you didn't resolve the ban
<ikonia> so it won't get lifted until you do
<mahen23> resolve the ban?
<ikonia> yes, work out / understand why you where banned, and agree to stop doing it
<mahen23> U MEEN NEEDZ 2 ASK FORGIVENES?
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> (don't need the caps or the l33t speak)
<ikonia> I just mean understand why you where banned, and agree between ops/you to not to it
<ikonia> apologies if I didn't say that clearly
<mahen23> i asked to be banned.....
<ikonia> ok, so that's why your banned then
<ikonia> why are you surprised you are still banned ?
<mahen23> i thought its a bot thing and i will be removed from a sort of list after a given amount of time
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's manual
<ikonia> each case is different so it requries interaction from the operator
<mahen23> so who is the operator
<ikonia> this channel holds the operators
<ikonia> you're welcome to talk to any of us
<ikonia> mahen23: do you want to be unbanne ?
<ikonia> unbanned even
<ikonia> mahen23: hello ?
<ikonia> oh
 * jussi zaps ikonia in pm
<ikonia> what what
 * Pici blinks
<mneptok> xX_vUvUZeLa_Xx: do you need something from the ops?
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (fdas)
<topyli> xX_vUvUZeLa_Xx: hello?
<ikonia> xX_vUvUZeLa_Xx: hello ?
<ikonia> !idle | xX_vUvUZeLa_Xx
<ubottu> xX_vUvUZeLa_Xx: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, LjL said: !perl2 is <alias> perl
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, LjL said: !whoops is i meant this for the other bot!
<ikonia> hello taybot
<IdleOne> !idle | taypet
<ubottu> taypet: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> taypet: hello
<ikonia> taypet: its clear your active as you've just changed nicks, can you please respond
<ikonia> taybot: can you please respond
<ikonia> topyli: can you assist, it's clear taypet is trying to provoke
<ikonia> topyli: sorry, I last saw you as active
<topyli> gah! very sorry, was distracted by the simpsons
<tsimpson|n800> don't blame me
<topyli> hehe
<ikonia> !info linux-image-#jaunty
<ubottu> Package linux-image-jaunty does not exist in maverick
<elky> !info jaunty linux-image
<ubottu> 'linux-image' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<elky> !info linux-image jaunty
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.19.24 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<elky> Theeeeeeeere we go
<ikonia> I was having a moment
 * elky pats ikonia on the head.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-18
<cwillu> the !wubi support link is dead
<cwillu> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer/support.php
<cwillu> er, http://wubi-installer.org/support.php redirects to http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer, which is a 404
<h00k> oh lord. -offtopic is going to be a handful tonight
<elky> bring out the kitteh pictures
<h00k> yeah :)
<h00k> I have to be in my LoCo channel in 1/2 hour, so I won't be able to watch it as closely
<othello> fuck you
<othello> KAGAMI...
<othello> KAGAMI...
<othello> HOW DARE YOU KILL US
<tonyyarusso> that was odd
<ikonia> this is the same guy that was going to hack us
<ikonia> I'll change the forward to a ban if it happens again
<ubottu> tapper called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<IdleOne> When do we find out who the new ops are going to be in the various channels?
<Pici> IdleOne: Next week.
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> Good morning btw :)
<Pici> IdleOne: The deadline for current ops to voice their opinions on all the candidates is Sunday night.
<IdleOne> sounds good
<ikonia> people talk such utter rubbish "fedora is better than ubuntu for raid"
<Pici> Is that person even addressing anyone?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> nice one Pici
<Pici> Kicking a webchat user will automagically ban their real host.
<ikonia> I've still not got into that habbit
<ikonia> FYI: I'm also still not happy with the floodbots open proxy banning, it's doing a fair amount of false positives
<Pici> I'm still working on the floodbot guide for ops.
<Pici> ikonia: I'm not either.
<ikonia> I did know what you said, it's just my bad habbit - not your fault
<ikonia> no guide would have saved me
<Pici> I know.
<Pici> I probably learn perl again for just long enough to work on a redirect url script.
<ikonia> ha
<gnomefreak> n/win 3
<popey> n/lose 1
<gnomefreak> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Cubey` appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<guntbert> hi, I want to voice a concern about (sometimes) disappointing user experience in #ubuntu-server
<tonyyarusso> guntbert: If it's relatively short, voice away.  If you have a fairly detailed explanation, it could be more useful to send it to the ubuntu-irc mailing list.
<guntbert> tonyyarusso: just shortly to collect my thoughts: every now and then there is a user asking for help and two or three experts chat away about some kernel feature...-- they often totally ignore the user
<guntbert> I know the topic of #ubuntu-server is special  "discussion and support" so that might lead to those situations
<tonyyarusso> guntbert: So in short, you'd like to see it fulfill the support aspect better, yes?
<guntbert> tonyyarusso: yes that seems to cover it ... well I think the discussion must happen somewhere and we don't want to spread forces too thin....
<Tm_Tr> I see it reasonable to even just ask the one in need of help to wait a moment to get help or such, total ignoring is rude
<Tm_Tr> assuming it's relatively quiet channel
<tonyyarusso> it usually is pretty quiet, yeah
<guntbert> Tm_Tr: it is most of the time
<guntbert> but I have no idea how to accomplish this - my first thought was to switch places for "discussion" and "support" in the topic but that seems .... moot?
<tonyyarusso> guntbert: Usually this sort of thing is done by "lead by example".  In other words, offer support frequently yourself and try to get it to catch on that way.
<guntbert> tonyyarusso: would be great if I was able to do so, but the field in #ubuntu-server is somewhat wider than my field of experience ... but you have a very good point there, sometimes I do the same thing in #ubuntu too
<Tm_Tr> guntbert: just giving some attempt to help usually draw others more capable into it
<guntbert> Tm_Tr: thats true - thank you both for listening and your input - I'm gonna let it lie (with some positive attempts from me) for a while, maybe I send it to the mailing list later
<topyli> i would do this on the mailing list
<topyli> well, i would do more on the mailing list anyway :)
<guntbert> topyli: taken into account :-)
<topyli> this channel is real time and people are not. darn foreigners, living in weird timezones!
<topyli> mail is better if you want to voice a concern
<guntbert> good point! (btw its 22:30 here :-)
<topyli> well i'm only one hour further, but there are people even more unfortunate :)
<guntbert> ah, the man from the north is speaking :-)
<guntbert> and now I'm off - enough idle chatter in the ops channel - thx to you all
<topyli> it happens!
<topyli> i think Tm_Tr is right though, ignoring newbies is just about the worst approach
<topyli> (and guntbert)
<Tm_Tr> it is, especially when it's relatively quiet support channel
<Tm_Tr> I tend to slap people when they keep chitchat when someone asks support question in our loco channels
<topyli> yeah well our channels are slow enough that we sometimes forget which is support and which is -ot
<Tm_Tr> indeed
<topyli> slapping is needed :)
 * Tm_Tr slaps topyli and then huggles him tightly
 * topyli tickles
 * Tm_Tr hides
<ikonia> I'll try to make a point of being more active in #ubuntu-server I understand the concerns earlier
<ikonia> why are the #ubuntu-uds channels still open ?
<ikonia> IRCAnswersBot [~IRCAnswer@207-126-122-147.ip.openhosting.com]
<ikonia> tons of ubuntu channels ?
<IdleOne> ikonia: Brother has pretty  decent printer/scanner support, not all of the models have linux drivers but the brother website does have a good bit of information on models and instructions to install the drivers.
<ikonia> IdleOne: tell him
<ikonia> I find they suck
<IdleOne> well, yeah they do.
<IdleOne> but still better then Canon for example
<ikonia> agreed....barely
<ikonia> that's getting annoying
<ikonia> is unitedpotsmokers acceptable as a nick in #ubuntu
<topyli> ikonia: no
<ikonia> I have asked him to change it in pm
<ikonia> giving chance to respond
<elky> he's been asked before
<elky> and stormed off iirc
<topyli> if we have the policy we do, it extends to nicks and quit messages and such
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-19
<ubottu> xrdodrx called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Nikon called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Amaranth> Can I get rid of Nikon yet?
<IdleOne> Amaranth: Nikon is ban evading
<IdleOne> Guest82396 is Nikon also
<Amaranth> Yeah, this is going to be fun :)
<IdleOne> he has a tone of proxies it seems
<Amaranth> And the fun begins
<IdleOne> might want to explain the rules and ask that he follows them instead of trying to ban them all
<Amaranth> Did you see the hostmask for the guest nick?
<Amaranth> IdleOne: And he clearly has no problem ignoring rules, he was swearing and ignored repeated attempts to get him to stop using enter as punctuation
<IdleOne> ac3_ (dolphin@u.should.blog.in.ur.hostname.then.commit.suicidelive.com) aka CHILDOFOTOPUS aka vxp aka GUEST....
<IdleOne> he should of been banned because of that host when he joined.
<Amaranth> Yeah, didn't see it when he joined
<IdleOne> me either
<mahen23> just unban me already
<jussi> mahen23: you disappeared the other day. Ill unban you, but please, be careful with our time.
<mahen23> our time?
<jussi> mahen23: the operators. you asked to be banned, and now you are asking for unban
<mahen23> ohhhhh
<jussi> [09:55:23] *** Mode #ubuntu-offtopic -b mahen23!*@* by jussi
<mahen23> yea its the only way i can take some time away from irc
<jussi> mahen23: you are now unbanned, anything else you need?
<mahen23> am going am going
<jpds> Hmm, lowebb in #u.
<ikonia> rude
<ikonia> why has lutz directed him to offtopic rather than the correct channel as you did
<ikonia> fed up with that, it's not ontopic for ubuntu, so instead of pointing the right place, dump into offtopic
<jpds> Yeah, I felt like kicking him but thought I'd let someone else look into it.
<ikonia> not into entertaining his rubbish
<ikonia> popey: obvious troll here
<popey> :)
<ikonia> I haven't spoke since he joined the channel, and no-one said anything about paying for anything
<popey> jpds did
<popey> 10:13:07 < jpds> lowebb: Did you pay for the Ubuntu?
<ikonia> oh
<jpds> Well, that clearly wasn't directed at him.
<ikonia> I missed that
<popey> well no, but it's not a helpful retort tbh
<ikonia> too slow !
<ikonia> and I missed the ?
<popey> :)
<gnomefreak> can someone please make !info natty as default in #ubuntu-mozillateam please?
<gnomefreak> it seems natty wasnt even added to bot. !info bleh natty says that natty is not valid
<jussi> gnomefreak: I/tsimpson will get to it sometime soon - Im in the middle of something at work atm, so please keep prodding us till it gets done
<gnomefreak> jussi: thanks
<jussi> gnomefreak: really though, please keep prodding or file a bug - Im way busy atm
<jussi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> i will file one as soon as i get a minute
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: I'll add natty now
<tsimpson> this would probably be easier if ubuntu had links to stable/unstable in the archive, a-la debian
 * popey shudders at the thought
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: thanks. can you also add it to +1 and #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Pici> It should have been done in +1 a while ago.
<Pici> hrm..
<Pici> weird.
<gnomefreak> everything is acting weird for me today
<tsimpson> @channel #ubuntu+1 plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease natty
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> @channel #ubuntu-mozillateam plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease natty
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> @reload PackageInfo
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> fix0rd
<bazhang> hehe
<gnomefreak> im still getting maverick as default in -mozillateam
<gnomefreak> 'natty' is not a valid thats using !info bleh natty
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: is ubottu or ubot4 in there?
<gnomefreak> letme check
<gnomefreak> ubot2
<gnomefreak> you would have to do this per bot?
<tsimpson> ubot2 and ubot4 are on different servers and run by jpds
<tsimpson> jpds: *poke*
<gnomefreak> oh. feel free to give us ubottu ( i know we cant have it in there)
<gnomefreak> be back coffee refill
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: if you remove ubot2 I can place ubottu there (temporarily anyway)
<tsimpson> and, technically, it should be ubot4
<tsimpson> confused anyone? ;)
<jpds> gnomefreak: Fixed.
<jpds> Well, apt's still churning away.
<gnomefreak> jpds: thanks
<ikonia> quite a row going on in -server
<Tm_T> huh?
<ikonia> few guys getting a little heated, not bad, just frustrated, good discussion though
<jpds> ikonia: Quite.
<Tm_T> summary?
<ikonia> just about some of the processes the server team are using to package
<Tm_T> ah, roger
<Tm_T> thanks (:
<jpds> Hmm, captain_ in #u.
 * ikonia smells a troll attack
<gnomefreak> i really really hate the word nazis (when using it to call someone one)
<jpds> gnomefreak: Are you a socialist?
<ikonia> who said that ?
<gnomefreak> he needs to be careful
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: ditto, I have it on highlight
<Tm_T> same
<gnomefreak> ikonia: captain did
<ikonia> I missed that
<gnomefreak> me too at first
 * gnomefreak doesnt have words on highlite its too much work
<ikonia> Hubologist: is a troll he was saying he loves #ubuntu in #debian, and debian in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> never been called a socialist
<gnomefreak> IMHO captain should be removed from #u since he has been warned alot
<ikonia> has he been warned a lot ?
<ikonia> we are all watching, give him a chance,
<gnomefreak> ok maybe warn was a bad word
<ikonia> he's not spoke again yet
<ikonia> I know what you mean
<gnomefreak> how many chances are you planning on? i havent seen him give or ask for support in #u
<jpds> 1.
<ikonia> harsh using nazi in reference to gemrman
<ikonia> germans
<ikonia> gnomefreak: he's not spoken since he's been told it's a support channel
<ikonia> he knows now - so lets see what he does
<gnomefreak> i would have removed him at that point but i wasnt watching. i wont interject at this point since others are watching/talking to him
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I would have done sooner had I seen the other comments
<gnomefreak> we used to ban people for using that word
<gnomefreak> a long time ago like before IRCC
<ikonia> I would have done had I seen him use it
<ikonia> lockersnatch: hello
<ikonia> lockersnatch: could you please respond as you have been forwarded from the channel #ubuntu to this channel
<lockersnatch> yea whats up
<lockersnatch> ...annnd why have i been banned from ubuntu?
<ikonia> lockersnatch: you've been forwarded to this channel and not ubuntu because yesterday you where banned, and you've tried to (and did) get around the ban
<lockersnatch> how and why did i get banned?
<ikonia> I've put a more agressive ban in place and forwarded you here to discuss it
<lockersnatch> brb, phone
<lockersnatch> oh, nvm someone else got it
<ikonia> lockersnatch: you know why - you sent me a pm calling me a tool
<lockersnatch> so yea, why was i banned?
<ikonia> due to your offtopic (backtrack as I recall) questioning
<ikonia> and when I asked you to stop, you started calling me names
<lockersnatch> ohhh yea, the reason i didnt leave to go to BT A: I didnt have a registered nick and you cant speak in that chan without one, and B: someone in Ubuntu was trying to answer my question and i didnt want to leave them talking to thin air
<ikonia> lockersnatch: I asked and then told you to stop discussing it
<ikonia> you didn't
<ikonia> you got banned and started name calling
<lockersnatch> right, because that guy was trying to answer the question
<ikonia> it doesn't matter
<lockersnatch> i just called you a tool cause that guy was trying to answer my question and you kept telling me to leave
<ikonia> I asked you 2 times, and then told you a 3rd, I directed you to the correct channel, and asked the other user to stop
<ikonia> lockersnatch: we have channel rules and guidelines, if you want to join #ubuntu - you need to agree to follow them
<lockersnatch> plus, i didnt realize you were an op, and thought you were just some random person trying to be a stick in the mud
<ikonia> you also need to be able to talk to other users without being rude
<ikonia> lockersnatch: it doesn't matter if an op or a community member asks you to follow the channels topic policy - you do it
<lockersnatch> i thought it was on topic because i was asking about how to get the ubuntu bootloader in the right position
<ikonia> lockersnatch: yes, but you where told it was offtopic
<ikonia> and caried out
<ikonia> multiple times
<lockersnatch> and as i said, backtrack doesnt allow unregistered nicks to speak in that chan
<ikonia> lockersnatch: that doesn't mean ubuntu picks up the slack
<lockersnatch> so...i went and registered
<ikonia> lockersnatch: you have a choice of registering a nick and using the correct channel, or not getting backtrack support
<lockersnatch> look, if you want to keep me banned, do it, i offer as much support to people as i can while im in that chan, but if its not welcome, fine
<lockersnatch> i apologize for calling you a tool
<lockersnatch> but there is really nothing else i can do about it at this point
<lockersnatch> i registered a nick so that i could speak in that chan so that should remedy that particular situation
<ikonia> lockersnatch: if I remove the ban will you keep to ubuntu (not backtrack) support discussion ?
<ikonia> so if I remove the ban - you'll keep to pure ubuntu support only ?
<lockersnatch> absolutely
<ikonia> and if someone nudges you to keep on topic of corect you on how to behave in the channel, you'll do it ??
<lockersnatch> lol, yes ill do it, but in my defense, you didnt explain how it was off topic...i thought it was on topic because as i said i was asking about the bootloader, but apparently i was wrong
<ikonia> lockersnatch: don't lie, I made it crystal clear 2 times ubuntu was for ubuntu support only and the correct channel was backtrack-linux
<lockersnatch> so, yes, i will try to stick to topic, but on a side note, if the rules are this strict, i might suggest explaining why something is not off topic so that ppl dont think they are getting railroaded
<lockersnatch> riight, but i was asking about the ubuntu bootloader
<ikonia> I did explain
<ikonia> lockersnatch: no you where not
<ikonia> you where asking about the boot loader installed by backtrack
<lockersnatch> and how to get grub2 back in place
<lockersnatch> but i never got that far
<ikonia> because you where talking about backtrack's boot loader
<lockersnatch> *sigh*
<ikonia> if your happy with what I've said, I'll remove the ban,
<lockersnatch> im ecstatic
<ikonia> I can do without the sarcasm
<lockersnatch> ok, im happy
<lockersnatch> or satisfied
<ikonia> the ban has been removed, you can leave this channel and re-join #ubuntu now
<lockersnatch> or accepting
<IdleOne> Not sure I understand why the IRCC is calling for more nominees, how many nominees did the IRCC get?
<popey> not enough
<IdleOne> really
<IdleOne> et tu
<IdleOne> that answer, sounds like the IRCC doesn't like the nominees it got.
<IdleOne> not enough really is not an answer. Why can't I get a number
<popey> which answer?
<popey> oh, my "not enough" answer
<IdleOne> yes
<popey> well, it's probably not that hard to figure out, given we know how big the IRCC currently is
<Tm_T> not enough to make it poll
<popey> so anything less than that number could reasonably be considered "not enough" IMO
<IdleOne> based on the size of the current council I am supposed to guess on how many people have been nominated or nominated themself for the open positions?
<IdleOne> seriously?
<popey> It's an option :)
<IdleOne> fine, if you don't want to answer...
<popey> tbh the reason I haven't given a straight answer is because I don't know how public the info is or should be
<popey> the mail was between the IRCC and the CC
<popey> if the IRCC wish to make that public, then there is your answer
<IdleOne> the mail I got says the nomination period has been extended because of "not enough" nominees.
<popey> reply to that mail asking "how many nominees did the IRCC get"?
<IdleOne> I don't see how the number of applicants is a secret
 * popey shrugs
<IdleOne> whatever.
<popey> o_O
<Tm_T> I really don't see how exact number is relevant
<gord> this teacup has too many storms in it, i'm getting a new one
<Tm_T> but in general, you need three for every open position to make it real competition
<Tm_T> IMO
<knome> agreed
<Tm_T> no matter how good nominees you got
<gord> maybe the fact that we had to ask for more is an indication of.. something, not sure just asking again will fix whatever that thing is
<IdleOne> Tm_T: if there are 2 spots open and two people apply and they are both "good" then why is there a need for more applicants ?
<popey> one perspective is that asking for more is indicative that not enough people heard about it.
<IdleOne> for example ^^
<Tm_T> IdleOne: because it's meant to be voted by us
<Tm_T> IdleOne: and lack of applicants usually means people aren't encouraged enough
<ikonia> or they have confidence in the guys doing the job now the issues have been raised
<popey> or the pool of possible people is too small
<popey> or people just dont want to
<ikonia> I think the pool is quite good
<popey> how many in the pool?
<popey> (I honestly dont know)
<ikonia> pretty much the whole operator community at least
<ikonia> they are all aware of it
<popey> I am not asking how many are good/bad, just raw numbers
<ikonia> well if you look at the unique operators in core channels there are at least 30 - 5 current = 25
<ikonia> (roughly)
<ikonia> (just did ubuntu/ubuntu-server/kubuntu as a guide)
<popey> interesting
<popey> thanks
<popey> and we're sure every single one of them knows about this recruitment drive?
<ikonia> as operators they should be subscribed to the list
<popey> we're not targetting the wrong people with announcements?
<IdleOne> they should all be on the ML so yeah
<ikonia> that is one of the requirements
<popey> ok
<tsimpson> nominations are not limited to current operators
<tsimpson> anyone can apply
<ikonia> tsimpson: no, but I was using that as a exmaple pool
<ikonia> "at least the current operator team"
<tsimpson> ok
<tsimpson> IdleOne: "that answer, sounds like the IRCC doesn't like the nominees it got." <- which is why we specified that the IRCC and the CC are not satisfied with the numer
<tsimpson> *number
<ikonia> I think being a little more open would help
<ikonia> we only got $X number, we'd like $X+1
<ikonia> it would also help if we knew if the existing members are planning to re-run
<tsimpson> ikonia: the reason we didn't give out the number is because the council has never given out that information before
<ikonia> eg: people may not want to replace them, but would apply if they knew there was a shortfall
<ikonia> tsimpson: you don't have to, just giving you a view
<IdleOne> tsimpson: I used IRCC as an umbrella term but I still don't see why there is a need for more applicants assuming the current applicants are qualified. Anyway I didn't want to start a huge debate/war over this I was just curious to know how many applicants there is at this point.
<ikonia> eg: if I wanted to give the 2 guys a chance to fix things, why would I run, if I knew there was a shortfall as say pici didn't want to re-run, then I'd apply
<ikonia> (in a hypothetical situation)
<ikonia> I'm not saying pici doesn't want to, nor that I want to apply
<tsimpson> if you want to apply you should, regardless of who has applied already
<ikonia> that's not how I'd view it
<ikonia> why would I want to run against someone I'd want to support
<tsimpson> well we have 2 open spots, maybe you and that person would both be approved ;)
<charlie-tca> agreed. I would not nominate myself if I feel that the incumbent is doing a good job. That simply limits their chances.
<ikonia> tsimpson: what about if I wanted to support both guys as I thought they where doing a good job
<ikonia> I don't understand why there are number needs
<ikonia> if there are 2 job, and only one person applys, and you don't like him for that role, leave the roles open and re-advertise
<ikonia> don't give it to someone by default, but have the balls to say "we don't want you to continue even though there is no replacment"
<ikonia> pick the right people for the job, not making up the numbers
<IdleOne> Also "we didn't give out the number is because the council has never given out that information before" doesn't mean you can't start giving it out now. Perhaps this particular issue has never happened before because in the past there was always a larger number of applicants.
<tsimpson> IdleOne: yes, but I'm not going to make a unilateral call on that
<ikonia> tsimpson: maybe take it up with the others as the number of people and if the guys are intending to re-run maybe a factor for people
<tsimpson> ikonia: those that have already applied are still counted, we just want to make sure everyone gets a chance to apply
<ikonia> tsimpson: everyone has had a chance to apply - you made the mail a while ago
<ikonia> you've stated you've not got enough numbers, I don't see why numbers are relevant, what's relevant is out of the people who already exist and applied, do you want any of them to do the job, yes or no
<ikonia> (I don't expect you to say yes or no)
<IdleOne> everyone who wanted to apply had the chance. the call for nominees is over. extending it seems illogical to me and only brings up doubt in my mind as to why it has been extended.
<ikonia> if the answer is no, then the council goes to 3 (still a quarum) while it's worked out
<tsimpson> ikonia: the issue is not with the applicants, just with the extremely low response
<ikonia> tsimpson: why is that an issue ?
<ikonia> is this acceptable to discuss in this channel ?
<tsimpson> compared to the last election, there has been an extremely low response. no one can be exactly sure why, so we are extending the application period
<ikonia> you've not asked why
<ikonia> you've just extended the period
<ikonia> and you've made no details of the current situation available
<tsimpson> in that email
<Tm_T> I see no problem in this
<ikonia> that doesn't say anything beyond low number and extended
<ikonia> what is the number, what's low, why do you need more numbers, surly is the people that count, how many do you want, who's applied, are the existing guys re-running
<ikonia> all factors to my personal process
<Tm_T> ikonia: there need to be enough candidates so we can really vote
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> if there are 2 guys, and two roles, you vote if you want them to have the job, if its 3 - 2 no, the council goes to 3
<ikonia> if there is 1 guy and 2 jobs, one position is vacant and you decide if you want him to do the job
<tsimpson> ikonia: no, the council must have 5 members
<ikonia> tsimpson: no it doesn't
<ikonia> it ran without for long enough
<tsimpson> * The Council will consist of five (5) members. Membership should be public.
<ikonia> and I'm not saying it goes to 3 until the end of time, it goes to 3 until you find someone to replace
<tsimpson> from the charter
<ikonia> tsimpson: it's written on a wiki - that doesn't make it an unbrekable rule
<ikonia> this is the kind of non-commonsense stuff that is annoying people
<ikonia> I will now make a public call for you to release the information on the current numbers, if the exiting members are going to re-riun
<Pici> The CC is not happy with the number of nominations.
<ikonia> Pici: yes, so the question is to them as much as the IRCC
<tsimpson> ikonia: we do not get the final say on if the number is acceptable, the CC do
<ikonia> no-wonder people are shy of applying when no-one knows what's going on, why and the answers are like talking to the Riddler from batman
<ikonia> tsimpson: yes, the question is to the CC as much as the IRCC
<Tm_T> ikonia: I recommend to do the public calls in ML
<ikonia> Tm_T: I will
<Tm_T> thanks
<ikonia> popey: are you still active ?
<popey> i just forwarded IdleOnes question mail to the cc
<ikonia> popey: thank you,
<IdleOne> thank you
<popey> np
<ikonia> popey: I'd like to discuss this with the CC and the IRCC as this is bonkers
<popey> I disagree.
<ikonia> it shouldn't be this hard to involve the community
<charlie-tca> It isn't really that hard to understand. If the CC requires more than one candidate per position before a vote can be called for, that is a requirement to ask for more nominations
<popey> well, it's not a requirement as such
<IdleOne> so what happens if there are no other nominees?
<ikonia> if you get 1 or 100 candidates it shouldn't matter
<charlie-tca> If it is not a requirement, then the whole request becomes mute
<ikonia> it's a simple matter of vote for that person or not even if there is no-one else
<popey> s/mute/moot/
<ikonia> if there is no-one else and you don't like the person for the role, the position stays open
<popey> I think you're overthinking it.
<popey> it's really very simple
<popey> the ircc mailed the cc with a list of nominees
<ikonia> I agree
<popey> the cc said "there's not enough, get some more"
<ikonia> why do you need more numbers ?
<popey> the ircc puts out a call
<ikonia> I don't see why the number is iimportant
<IdleOne> but why?
<ikonia> just "can this person do the job, do we want them to do the job"
<IdleOne> it's the why that we want to know about
<popey> this is not the first time we have done this
<popey> (ask for more nominees)
<ikonia> doesn't mean its the right thing to do
<popey> nor wrong
<ikonia> very true
<ikonia> I personally do not see why the number of people is important over the acutal person applying, yes/no do we want this person, even if there is no-one else
<ikonia> that's how it should be looked at
<popey> I disagree
<ikonia> if there are 10 people, then great
<ikonia> it widens the options and discussions
<popey> here's your ballot paper, there's one name on it
<ikonia> popey: if no-one applies in the extended period, what happens ?
<ikonia> popey: don't vote
<popey> which indicates a further problem
<charlie-tca> write-in vote
<ikonia> popey: I know where you are going, and I see the issue your suggesting
<popey> I'm not going anywhere
<popey> I'm merely responding to your questions the best I can from my personal perspective
<ikonia> popey: I meant, I unerstand the problem your suggesting
<popey> ok
<ikonia> or at least appricate it
<gnomefreak> jpds: can you please make natty the default in #u-mozillateam
<jpds> 18:37:50 < jpds> !ot | Magnum
<jpds> 18:38:15 [Freenode] [ ~Magnum!~Magnum@ip-110-195-241-92.dialup.ice.net  ] Perhaps you wish to be quiet ?
<jpds> Removed.
<jpds> Now he's back as Magnux.
<Flannel> not in #u he isn't
<Pici> He was back in as Magralthea though.
<Pici> Magralthea (~Magralthe@ip-205-222-241-92.dialup.ice.net)
<jpds> Pici: Noice.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Sean93 appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (UnlimitedSyn annoyatron bot)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-20
<Pici> yeesh
<Flannel> Is it the full moon?
<Pici> I think it is actually.
<Pici> Flannel: Well said.
<elky> dammit he shut up, rww, do you have ops there yet?
<elky> oh, he's not here :(
<elky> now i gotta sit and wait for the inevitable
<Flannel> elky: where?
<elky> ubuntu_ in #ubuntu
<Flannel> he left, and no, rww isn't yet.
 * Pici reminds people to send in their opinions if they havent yet.
<Flannel> Pici: You know the deadline off the top of your head?
<Pici> Flannel: Sunday night 23:59 UTC.
<Flannel> So, 44 or whatever-the-math-is hours from now?
<IdleOne> sounds right
<Pici> Flannel: A bit more, but yes.
<Flannel> 45 hours (and one minute)
<Pici> You mean 40 hours.
<Flannel> I'm pretty sure I mean 45 hours.
<Flannel> It's 3am UTC right now, right?
 * Pici shrugs
<bazhang> yeppers
<Pici> it doesn't matter, its sunday night.
 * tonyyarusso stares incredulously at Pici
<tonyyarusso> WHAT day is it now?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: its not sunday night right NOW.
<tonyyarusso> oh, I see now
<tonyyarusso> Stupid English
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, asmartgoat said: !hi is cool
<rww> unitedpotsmokers is in #ubuntu again, see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/18/%23ubuntu-ops.html#t23:53
<rww> ( they're evading 22:46:42 -!- 110 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@60.54.109.252$#ubuntu-ops [by ikonia, 111090 secs ago], possibly accidentally)
<bazhang> <Sactage> Who wants to troll me"?   in -ot
<bazhang> greasly (grexo) ban evading in -ot
<bazhang> <fembot> build #19 of cm_buzz_full started, including []  <--- does that look like a bot?
<jayne> it is a bot
<jayne> it's identified to an account, that I presume is its owner
<bazhang> jayne, thanks!
<jayne> np. it was booted from #freenode earlier.
<topyli> some android announce thingy. cm_buzz is cyanogenmod for the htc wildfire
<topyli> no such bot in #cyanogenmod though
<bazhang> ~fembot@selfroofie.cyanogenmod.com  self roofie?
<topyli> no idea who that is
<bazhang> rohypnol (sp?) the date rape drug
<bazhang> webupd8 was pushing that macbuntu script/transformation
<ikonia> annoying product
<IdleOne> ikonia: 5 times is your personal limit? :)
<IdleOne> Good morning to all
<ikonia> IdleOne: he'd actually been told more than that, I suspect he actually had no intention of doing anything, just kept asking
<IdleOne> ahh, his question seemed a little misleading the way it way formulated
<IdleOne> anyway.
<ikonia> those spam messages would be a bit more realistic if they where not spam, a notice isn't spammed, just presented
<ikonia> eyes on mkanyicy in #ubuntu, it's his first time back in since the ban clear down
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from torny)
<ubottu> In ubottu, torny said: Ubuntu is based on Debian, ...
<ubottu> In ubottu, torny said: that is a lie!
<tsimpson> @ignore torny
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> what does @ignore do ?
<ikonia> beyond the obvious
<IdleOne> I am going to guess it ignores pm's
<IdleOne> and probably channel msg's from the user
<IdleOne> I don't think I have ever seen @ignore used before
<jussi> ikonia: IdleOne is correct, it ignores the user - used for if someone is abusing the bot
<IdleOne> I would imagine it is to be used only in emergency
<tsimpson> preferably, yes
<IdleOne> and we (I) don't have access to that feature
<tsimpson> anyone who can edit factoids has the ability to make ubottu ignore someone
<IdleOne> thought so :)
<tsimpson> @help ignore
<ubottu> (ignore <hostmask|nick> [<expires>] [<channel>]) -- Ignores commands/requests from <hostmask> or <nick>. If <expires> is given the ignore will expire after that ammount of seconds. If <channel> is given, the ignore will only apply in that channel. <channel> defaults to the channel the command is given in, use /msg to apply ignores globally.
<tsimpson> seems I don't know my own commands now
<tsimpson> @unignore torny
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> needs to be in /msg for it to be global
<tsimpson> IdleOne: I'm thinking about releasing the restriction though, just haven't gotten around to doing anything about it
<IdleOne> tsimpson: might be a good idea to open that command to ops but how often do we really need it
<IdleOne> most people get bored with the default response from ubottu real quick and stop
<jussi> IdleOne: [19:39:43] <tsimpson> anyone who can edit factoids has the ability to make ubottu ignore someone <- most ops
<IdleOne> really?
<IdleOne> most ops :)
 * IdleOne is a lesser op :(
<tsimpson> IdleOne: it's used more for in channels, but some people realize that it sends messages to -ops and abuse that
<jussi> IdleOne: you are a bit on the newer side, and I dont think we have yet come up with an exact policy fo who is given acees
<tsimpson> it's rather random
<IdleOne> jussi: I wasn't complaining about the factoid edit ability. All things in time I guess
<tsimpson> also, most are editors because of a bug I had in the code where everyone became an editor
<tsimpson> and I just didn't remove the ability after I fixed the bug
<jussi> If someone wants to propose a good policy, thats a good idea ;) - we can consider it.
<IdleOne> tsimpson: maybe implement, if possible, a channel specific access to factoid editing.
<tsimpson> not really possible right now
<tsimpson> not without rewriting the plugin, which we want to do anyway
<IdleOne> in any case, there are bigger fish to fry at this time
<tsimpson> and channel (or rather "group") specific editors is planned
<jussi> theres a million and one things we want to do, time is rather of the essence...
<tsimpson> s/is/are/
<Tm_T> someone should keep an eye on #u
 * Tm_T has to go
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (doebro_)
<IdleOne> jussi: you want to set a ban on that user?
<jussi> IdleOne: lets watch if he comes back
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> ~BOB@5ac046c2.bb.sky.com
<IdleOne> in case you want to set the ban now
<jussi> Thank you...
<IdleOne> sure thing.
<bazhang> unitedp0tsmokers!~ups@60.54.109.193  ban evading?
<IdleOne> yup
<bazhang> replaced the 0 with a o in his nick it seems using two different clients
<IdleOne> you_know_who (~you_know_@118.71.231.178)  probably him also
<bazhang>  [you_know_who] (~you_know_@118.71.231.178): You_know_who
<bazhang> jinx
<IdleOne> your turn
<IdleOne> *!*@118.71.*?
<IdleOne> hmm looks like he has a lot of proxies
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-21
<bazhang> I PM'd him and then he quit
<bazhang> how about united*smokers
<IdleOne> that might work
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> thank you for joining
<bazhang> * [unitedpotsmokers] (~UPS@115.133.70.192): United Pot Smokers
<bazhang> there are two clients
<IdleOne> we have an issue here, your nick is against Ubuntu irc  policy
<marijuana> im sorry
<IdleOne> and this current nick is no better
<marijuana> ok
<IdleOne> Can you please use a non drug related nick when in any Ubuntu channel
<IdleOne> or we are going to end playing the cat and mouse game all the time
<IdleOne> I'm tired of chasing you to be honest
<marijuana> IdleOne, why now u asking me, i register this nickname almost 2 years
<IdleOne> is this something you can agree to?
<IdleOne> marijuana: because we had some complaints and we have to enforce the rules
<IdleOne> So do we have a deal?
<Flannel> marijuana: We discussed this with you in April of 2009 as well.
<marijuana> if u dont like my name OK, i will not join your channel anymore
<Flannel> (and before then as well)
<marijuana> its ok, no problem man
<IdleOne> well that went a lot better then I expected, lets keep an eye open all the same
<IdleOne> I would of prefered he agreed to change his nick and stay in the channels
<IdleOne> s/would of/would have/
<IdleOne> I keep doing that :/
<bazhang> -rww influence-
<IdleOne> he corrects me all the time
<IdleOne> I still do it
<bazhang> quantum_ion rings a bell
<IdleOne> yeah, but he has been "ok" lately
<sprung> Hi. My +q was removed a few days back, and having done nothing, it's back. i don't know why.
<sprung> when my +q was removed i didn't even say anything in the channel. i was glad it was over with and went to sleep
<sprung> so i don't know why i have a +q now
<sprung> or do i even have one, i'm not seeing my ip or hostname in the banlist but i can't type in ##ubuntu
<IdleOne> sprung: give me a minute please to look into it
<IdleOne> ok, from what I see you were argumentative with a channel op and you got a +q
<sprung> correct, and it was since removed
<IdleOne> hmm not sure why it was put back
<sprung> i come back tonight and its back, but i havent even used the channel since he removed the q
<bazhang> the ban cleanout and reset most likely
<sprung> i had to sit here and apologize and make assurances to get the +q removed, and it was removed, and i havent even been in the channel since then
<IdleOne> I will remove the +q but I would like you to read a couple of links so you can get a better understanding of our channel rules
<IdleOne> sprung: we had a ban clean up and some bans may have been reset
<sprung> absolutely, i will read them all again just like i did a few days ago
<sprung> ok i understand
<IdleOne> sprung: I am trying to help here and I understand your frustration. There is no need for attitude :)
<sprung> no attitude here, i'm sorry i read that way.
<IdleOne> ok, maybe it was me reading it wrong
<IdleOne> try to speak in there now
<sprung> ok
<IdleOne> ok done. thanks for your understanding
<sprung> it works, shall i part this channel now?
<IdleOne> please
<ce_CANTIK_cR_YG_> download and install http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
<bazhang> <Tecan> have you guys ever found salvation in a can of pepsi ?
<tonyyarusso> Silly Tecan, everyone knows that Pepsi is a false prophet, and salvation comes from Dr. Pepper.
 * mneptok re-reads the Doctor's Sermon On The Mountain Dew 
<Tm_T> the on who just flew by might be making trouble in #k so worth keeping an eye if he returns
<Seveas> <jjovereats> l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,,l,l,,,;;.;.;.;.;.;'/'/'/'/'/'/'/
<Seveas> keeps spilling random crap in #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (NetOfficialInfo appears to be abusive - 4)
<elky_> Soooo... hurricane electric asploded my linode, now i can't get my proxy to connect to freenode.
<jussi> yeah, we noticed the lack of fbk
<elky_> jussi, but not the lack of me?
<jussi> nah :P :P
<elky_> * elky :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable <-- not helpful
<elky_> Freenode was flooding me off when bip was trying to reconnect me.
<tsimpson> you can /ns release the nick
<elky_> ...
<elky_> yeah, it's still "throttling" me for "connecting too fast"
 * elky_ whimpers in the general direction of jayne, who she can see active in #freenode
<elky_> it even goes so far as to identify me in some of the instances
<elky_> but still kicks me off
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (wen_)
<elky> jussi, you have floodbotk2 back
<elky> ok, bedtime
 * popey wonders where the candidate list for -offtopic ops is
<bazhang> popey, Pici linked to a wiki in the mailing list
<popey> which list?
<Tm_T> ubuntu-irc
<popey> thanks
<popey> I dont see that
<popey> only one mail from Pici this month
<Tm_T> hmm, was it the launchpad mail then
<topyli> it was sent as launchpad spam, for core channel ops
<popey> oh, so not public yet?
<popey> sorry for the ignorance, whats the process? I'd like to go through and leave testimonials for the people who are nominated.
<topyli> the mail asked for feedback from existing ops, it's not a vote :)
<popey> so there's no way for people to leave testimonials?
<elky> there is, the people writing the pages asked their friends by the  looks
<popey> yes, I was asked by one
<topyli> i guess the candidates have asked for testimonials
<popey> but I'd like to see the others too
<elky> we have a few who've never even been in to channels they're asking for ops in until this month with stacks of testimonials
<topyli> good point i suppose. i don't know how public the process should be. essentially, the process is "ircc appoints the ops"
<elky> popey, i just mailed you
<elky> aaand im off to work
<popey> thank you
<popey> even if its not a vote, it does seem 'odd' (and no more than 'odd') that nobody outside the ircc can see the list until someone has made it through the process
<popey> not sure of any other team which does that.
<topyli> ops on core channels should have the list
<popey> sure, but I'm surprised there's no format 'request for comments' stage before people get it
<popey> will the discussion and selection happen in public?
<popey> like selection for the tech board does?
<topyli> no. ops are appointed by the ircc, as always
<topyli> we're asking *more* feedback than before
<popey> you answered a question I didnt ask :)
<popey> or maybe I just asked badly, never mind :)
<topyli> i think we've missed -meeting ops though
<topyli> well you compare the operators to the technical board
<popey> how many positions are you looking to fill?
<popey> or is it, as many as fit?
<topyli> popey: we'll still need more, that much is clear at least
<popey> have you reached the end of nomination period?
<popey> or can people still nominate ?
<topyli> yes, but we'll probably re-announce for certain channels
<bazhang> it was applications not nomination afaik
<topyli> yes as in yes nominations are closed
<topyli> yeah
<popey> ah, sorry, used wrong term
<popey> no more applications sought?
<bazhang> as I want ops in -ops etc
<topyli> popey: people can always apply through launchpad these days
<topyli> here's the process, scroll down a bit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<topyli> it's not a two-week rally for office or anything like that
<popey> thanks
<elky> topyli, it was reenabled in launchpad? How is it you're not getting a dozen a week from people finding the team pages and compulsively clicking on "join".
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-14
<almoxarife> I was asked to return and gain voice after agreeing to follow the guidelines by pangolin, I am agreeing to do so.
<almoxarife> I also would like to lose  my ip ident , I am confused about how to do it, I do have a launchpad id/pass
<pangolin> almoxarife: I'm glad to see you decided to come back. Did you have any questions about the guidelines?
<pangolin> almoxarife: you can join #freenode and ask for a cloak.
<almoxarife> pangolin: actually there is one, the guidelines should include something about helping people first with the gui tools avail, I know trouble shooting is much easier with terminal, but the avg user like me is mostly clueless to terminal trouble shooting, and it would also go with the philosophy of ubuntu, otherwise I am in agreement
<pangolin> almoxarife: ok I will remove the mute blocking you from ending to the channel. I do need to let you know that if we have any further issues it will be much more difficult to get unbanned.
<almoxarife> pangolin: I would expect it to be, thnks
<pangolin> as far as hiding your ip, join #freenode and ask in that channel for a cloak.
<almoxarife> pangolin: thnks
<pangolin> thank you. have a good night.
<pangolin> heh
<Jordan_U> Anyone awake that can watch maxxx in #ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> #ubuntu could really use an op at the moment and I really need to leave.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, z3r0c007 said: ubottu: this is the error: Unhandled Lockdown error (-15)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (24))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from qwertyoruiop)
<ikonia> thank you Pici
<Pici> you're welcome, but I'm not really here.
<ikonia> me neither
<GTRsdk> hi ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> GTRsdk: I assume you know why you're banned ?
<GTRsdk> I saw the quit message but that doesn't make sense
<ikonia> GTRsdk: what OS are you using ?
<GTRsdk> ikonia, Debian
<ikonia> (even though we've just dont this in #debian - I'l do the dance again for you)
<ikonia> GTRsdk: right, so you cross-posted your question in #debian and #ubuntu - and you used #ubuntu for non ubuntu support
<GTRsdk> I probably should not have posted in #debian
<GTRsdk> I do not know for sure if the package exists in there
<GTRsdk> but I do know that it exists in Ubuntu
<ikonia> you know this is unaceptable, you've used the channels long enough and had many warnings refresher of the rules
<ikonia> so now you can take a little break from #ubuntu, as people can't be expected to monitor you 24x7
<ikonia> hope it doesn't matter
 * Pici sighs
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-15
<Resistance> are you monitoring the #ubuntu channel, user sekyourbox?
<Resistance> he seems to be disruptive
<mneptok> Resistance: i'll have a look. thanks.
<Resistance> you're welcome.  :)
<ubottu> szal called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Corey> LjL: So quick!
<LjL> got enough warnings
<oogabooga> hello
<LjL> hi
<oogabooga> i was a bit excited i guess earlier, sorry, i was hoping to see if i could maybe get my ban shortened, please?
<LjL> the issue is that you *were* warned about language, then you were warned about something else, and as a response you used even more foul language
<LjL> oogabooga: i will remove the ban on the condition that you read the guidelines that i'm about to send you, and agree to respect them
<LjL> !etiquette > oogabooga
<ubottu> oogabooga, please see my private message
<LjL> !guidelines > oogabooga
<oogabooga> ok!
<LjL> !coc > oogabooga
<oogabooga> ok i'm done
<LjL> you're a fast reader aren't you?
<oogabooga> >_>
<oogabooga> ok i will continue reading
<LjL> i'll just pretend you've read them. but next time the ban is going to be much longer if you still misbehave, because the assumption now is that you know them.
<PerfM> unban me from -offtopic
<PerfM> I made a missssstake
<LjL> oogabooga: i'm going to bed now. when you're done reading, please part this channel and rejoin #ubuntu, and behave ;)
<PerfM> never mind
<PerfM> All is fair in love and war~~~
<Guest60175> It appears I am still banned in #ubuntu
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno bad language etc)
<bastidrazor> hello ops.. for the love of pete, please fix the bots. they are -j +j'ing the channel to death.
<popey> any chance the !lococouncil factoid can have my name removed now I'm no longer on the loco council?
<popey> !lococouncil
<popey> uhm
<popey> !loco-council
<popey> wtf
<popey> ubot4 knows it, ubottu doesnt
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> maybe its possible to stop the floodbots spaming the channel #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> trust me, it's annoying us as much as it is annoying everyone else
<Myrtti> there's just a limited amount of tools available for the unaccumstomed op
<psypher246> hi all, I am a bit confused as to how ask ubuntu works. I have only ever asked one question which no-one responded to and now I am trying to answer someone else question and Ive been told I'm banned? I read the FAQ on why that happens and I don't see how my involvement could have gotten me banned??
<Myrtti> ask ubuntu?
<psypher246> yeah
<psypher246> http://askubuntu.com
<psypher246> i just asked this same question in #ubuntu and someone suggested asking it here\
<Myrtti> well, this channel has actually prety much nothing to do with AskUbuntu website
<Myrtti> some of us use it, but the governance has nothing to do with this channel
<psypher246> ok thanks
<truepurple> I was banned from ubuntu for no valid reason
<truepurple> ikonia,
<ikonia> truepurple: it's only a temporary ban (sorry didn't see you join here)
<truepurple> Still no reason to ban me, and it disrupts my getting help
<ikonia> truepurple: you've been spoken to a few times and had a few short bans/mutes in #ubuntu because of how you ask questions / interact with people helping you - I've just watched the whole incident with llutz
<truepurple> By the time I get back, the person that was helping me might be gone
<truepurple> and I didnt do anything wrong! llutz took me wrong, but that was llutz error. And when I tried to explain my innocuous meaning, you banned me for it!
<truepurple> This is not right
<truepurple> Not fair or a a reason to be banned, even temporarily
<truepurple> ikonia,
<LjL> truepurple: don't want to intromit myself but i'm curious, what was that about usernames?
<truepurple> I asked the question which noone answered, is ones user name part of the password protection system of linux? If it is, then it is good for people to not know your user name, and if you slip up and publish it, it would be nice to have people not repeatedly publish it
<truepurple> LjL,
<LjL> i see
<LjL> that wasn't very clear i think
<LjL> anyway, yeah, the user name is best not known (although of course knowing it is not the end of the world)
<truepurple> I prioritized resolving the issue with my HDD over clearing that up
<truepurple> but now thankts to ikonia I can't finish fixing the problem I was working on
<ikonia> sorry - I was just on the phone
<ikonia> apologies for that
<truepurple> I dont want to spend hours waiting for another person to respond, only to have to reexplain everything from scratch ikonia
<truepurple> I mean with the issue I was getting help with, since I can't make further inquiries being banned from the channel
<truepurple> and as I mentioned before, by the time I get back, llutz might be gone
<truepurple> ikonia, how long did you set my ban anyway?
<ikonia> truepurple: everytime you interact with someone in #ubuntu - it's a cloak and dagger afair, with miss-leading information, yo udon't listen and you get pushy with the person helping you
<ikonia> truepurple: as a result of this you joined in #ubuntu-beginners to try to lean how to interact with people better
<truepurple> ikonia, that is not true at all
<ikonia> then we have different views on one of the last reasons you got banned
<truepurple> ikonia, I join in ubuntu-beginners when I can't find someone knowledgeable to respond in ubuntu
<truepurple> ikonia, then just deal with this case, and not anything else
<ikonia> ok then
<ikonia> truepurple: you need to change how you ask questions in #ubuntu
<ikonia> you've been spoken to about this many times
<ikonia> be straight, give real information
<truepurple> ikonia, I was misunderstood, and the source of the misunderstanding was not my fault, the correct understanding was not hard to find for anyone not looking for reasons to find offense. When I tried to clear up the misunderstanding, you banned me
<ikonia> truepurple: I read it the same as llutz
<ikonia> that's why I banned you as you've had similar situations before
<truepurple> ikonia, I have been straight, I have given real information. If I hadn't done exactly that, llutz couldn't have helped me as much as s/he did
<ikonia> but you complained about how he helped you, which in reality was becauase you where not listening properly and changing things slightly
<truepurple> ikonia, I have been listening, and using the information given, I couldn't do the latter without the former
<ikonia> only because he had to repeat things 3 4 times
<truepurple> ikonia, I never complained about anyone helping me
<ikonia> that's not listening
<truepurple> ikonia, no, that was not the case
<ikonia> sorry, that's not how I read it
<ikonia> nor how llutz read it
<ikonia> and this situation has arrose with you a few times in the past
<truepurple> ikonia, some repeating happened in a few pieces of information out of many given, but that was because I did not understand the order or purpose of the information, and repeating with clarification of how to apply said information was needed
<truepurple> ikonia, I thought we agreed to only deal with this situation, so please don't talk about the past. I still have a open ticket appealing the crappy way I was treated by ops of ubuntu before
<ikonia> again, not how I read it
<ikonia> truepurple: your past is relevent because it's for similar situations
<truepurple> ikonia, bringing in the past means speaking in useless vagueness that amounts to subjective opinion, and we do not agree on that past.
<ikonia> truepurple: then we'll leave it there then
<truepurple> ikonia, exactly why did you ban me? Please speak in extreme specificity compared to what you have been speaking in
<truepurple> ikonia, also, I asked, how long did you set this ban?
<ikonia> truepurple: I'm afraid I'm going to have to reference your previous issues,
<ikonia> truepurple: I banned you (it was supposed to short until I'd had chance to talk to you) because you have had problems interacting with users in #ubuntu before, and I wasn't happy with the way you interacted with llutz after he took a lot of effort to help you
<truepurple> ikonia, Your saying you banned me for things that have happened before, and not what happened today? That is a rhetorical question BTW, the point is, you can be specific with your reasons for today without bringing up the past
<ikonia> I've just given you your reason and explained that the past issues suggesting there is something that needs to be corrected
<truepurple> ikonia, not in any specific way you haven't
<truepurple> ikonia, you speak only in broad generalities
<ikonia> so you want me to start quoting lines and detailing exactly what I was unhappy with ?
<ikonia> and going into your previous behaviour logs and quoting lines to back that up
<ikonia> is that what you want, yes/no
<truepurple> ikonia, Ok, I am not actually able to look into the history of ubuntu because of the absurd way xchat handles closed channels though:p
<ikonia> truepurple: yes or no
<truepurple> ikonia, yes please, a few for now if you have many
<ikonia> truepurple: you want specifc, I want specifc, yes/no
<truepurple> ikonia, give me a moment to respond please :p
<truepurple> ikonia, also, if you could do the former first, then go back into other logs if necessary
<ikonia> fine, if that's what you want, I'll waste time with this
<ikonia> truepurple: it will take me an hour to go through the logs and document my reasoning please come back in 1 hours
<truepurple> ikonia, well the way I want, doesn't take as much time as the way you are suggesting
<ikonia> truepurple: what is the way you want ?
<truepurple> ikonia, to just tell your reasons for today first, which means you dont have to dig up old chat
<ikonia> truepurple: my reasons are you didn't appear to listen / take on board what the person who was helping you was saying, and at the end of it you complained that he did not help you direct enough, when in reality you had not been clear in your question
<truepurple> ikonia, How long did you set my ban for? Undecided?
<ikonia> normally this would not be an issue - but as you have had this issue in the past, I banned you (probably should have muted you) so I could take the time to talk to you
<ikonia> truepurple: the duration of the ban was the time it took me to talk to you and be comfortable you where "ok"
<truepurple> ikonia, "you complained that he did not help you direct enough"- this is false
<ikonia> that's how it read in the channel
<ikonia> 16:19 < truepurple> llutz_, why didn't you have me do it that way from the start?
<ikonia> 16:19 < llutz_> truepurple: because _you_ really said what you really want to do/have
<truepurple> ikonia, you spoke of quoting specific text and what you didn't like about it, would you please do that? Like what text made you think that?
<ikonia> 16:20 < llutz_> truepurple: but sorry that i tried to help. won't happen again
<ikonia> 16:21 < truepurple> llutz_, but if that way is better overall with no drawbacks, why didn't we
<ikonia>                     use that from the start? I ask because I want to determine pros and cons, not
<ikonia>                     to get you to get unnecessarily defensive.
<ikonia> there you go, see above
<ikonia> you have to have followed the whole converation to get the context
<truepurple> Yeah, see that bit at the end, that explained my reason, that tells you it wasn't me "complaining he didn't help me direct enough" if you read it carefully
<ikonia> but llutz was very patient with you, explains things a lot and had to draw out of you what you actually wanted to do, and as soon as he realised you got the direct help
<ikonia> truepurple: I did read it carefully, and I understand that wasn't your intention, but that is how it came across
<ikonia> I'd been following the whole conversation. I thought it was harsh to say that to the guy who had put in a pretty big effort to work you through it, and as you can see, it frustrated/annoyed him, and it would have me, as I read it the same
<truepurple> ikonia, but if it was a misunderstanding, and I explained my actual meaning, why can't that be sufficient? It almost seems like you banned me for clearing up meaning
<ikonia> truepurple: I understnad it wasn't a miss-understanding, however as I was referencing, you've had this problem before, so I wanted to talk to you before allowing it to escalate in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I should have muted you with hindsight, however the effect of removing your speach from the channel so I could speak to you was the same
<ikonia> sorry "was" a miss-understanding
<truepurple> ikonia, ":I understnad it wasn't a miss-understanding"- you lost me there, you don't think it was a mis...
<ikonia> sorry, that was my typo
<truepurple> ikonia, muting would also allow me to look at channel history, would you please unban then mute me so I can review the channel history please?
<ikonia> sorry, I'm not comfortable you actually see a problem with what you're doing
<ikonia> if this was the only time it had happened, I would have no issue, but there have been a few issues with this situation in the past (again this was why I banned you rather than let it slide)
<Jordan_U> !logs | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<truepurple> You said a mute was what you intended to do anyway, and if I am muted, what harm can I do?
<ikonia> no, looking back I should have muted you,
<truepurple> why not do that now?
<ikonia> there is no need to do that now, Jordan_U has just provided you to a log of the hcannel
<ikonia> truepurple: I don't want to exclude you from the channel, that's no the intention, but you have had this issue before, and when you are spoken to about it you try to find fault in the argument, rather than actually adjusting how you interact,
<ikonia> I'm not %100 sure of the best approach to take with you
<truepurple> ikonia, if I disagree with your assessment of the way I "interact" and your instructions for changing how I "interact" as as deep as  essentially 'Do it better', then that is impossible
<ikonia> I've given you a pretty good example, and the reason behind it,
<ikonia> is there something we the team or even me individually can do to assit ?
<ikonia> I know I've spoken to you a few times in the past, and I know others have, plus there are logs of some of the other incidents,
<truepurple> ikonia, you gave me a example of where you and another person grossely misunderstood me, and then I tried to clear it up and you banned me right after, seemingly for trying to clear it up
<ikonia> these misunderstandings have happened a few times though, if it was once time I wouldn't mind, they do happen, but a lot of the time you're in the channel they happen
<ikonia> again - not trying to keep you out, just not sure what to do to suggest reducing these miss-understandings
<truepurple> ikonia, it is not a one sided thing. I do think of things in different terms then many other people, so its not a big surprise to me that people understood something differently then me. But the thing is, this is the way my brain works. I can attempt to explain my meaning and speak in different terms, but there is limits to this. You and others also need to try to appreciate real meaning
<ikonia> no, we don't
<ikonia> everyone seems to manage to work with people in a regular way
<truepurple> ikonia, I also notice that mind-set matters alot with these situations, pessimistic people looking for problems tend to see my misunderstood words badly, where as positive minded people see them well.
<ikonia> sorry no, llutz was very positive and patient with you
<truepurple> ikonia, llutz saw my words very negatively, and so did you,
<ikonia> I followed the converation hoping it would not go to the normal track with you, so in some repsect I was monitoring you
<ikonia> see, that's not nice to say
<ikonia> llutz had been very patient and positive with you
<ikonia> so to say he sees them negative, it's a good thing to say
<truepurple> also, llutz did help out alot, but to describe anything lutz said as "positive" would be inaccurate, most of it was neutral in that regard
<ikonia> ok - I'm done with this
<ikonia> this is the issue, you don't listen and try to find fault with the discussion/issue rather htan resolve it
<ikonia> I'm going back to what I'm doing
<truepurple> ikonia, a moment ago you were saying 'how can we help', now your saying "I'm done" the latter makes the former seem insincere.
<ikonia> truepurple: then you are reading my words with negative view
<ikonia> anyway, I have other things to do rather than try to logic battle you
<truepurple> ikonia, this is a two sided issue, I have been listening, but I have also been explaining. If you are 'done' because of said explaining, then it is you that are not listening, not me
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> truepurple: if one of the other operator team members have time to discuss / help you, I'm sure they will
<truepurple> ikonia, what words of yours did I misunderstand in a negative way, and what was your original meaning?
<ikonia> and for the record I have no issue with the ban being removed by another team member
<truepurple> ikonia, I still disagree with this decisions, and want to know how long I am banned, I want to finish this issue with the partition before llutz disappears
<ikonia> if there is no other team member available, I suggest you leave come back later when the others are free or I had renewed stregnth
<truepurple> ikonia, if we are talking hours, that will probably be too late, and that would be a major inconvenience for me considering how hard it is to find help, and the hassle of having to explain everything that already happened, not clearly understanding it all myself.
<pangolin> truepurple: you are banned for 3 days. come back then and I will remove the ban after a brief discussion with you.
<pangolin> have a nice day.
<truepurple> pangolin, does that discussion require me to say I, and only I, did wrong?
<pangolin> truepurple: we will discuss in 3 days.
<pangolin> Please part this channel now.
<truepurple> This is not fair, not in the least. At least its loads better then last time a OP misused powers on me, that was gross misuse beyond words, if you want to talk about the past.
<truepurple> pangolin, are you a ops boss or something?
<pangolin> I am the op who has decided to set your ban for 3 days
<pangolin> if you continue to insists on more explanations before that time has elapse I will be forced to extend it.
<truepurple> So you just randomly interjected that, not having any extra authority over another ops or knowing anything about the situation other then the conversation here?
<pangolin> I have the authority granted to me by the Ubuntu irc council and by the original op who said he was fine with any other op removing the ban.
<pangolin> Now please stop this and we will continue in 3 days.
<truepurple> You are a mighty mighty tyrant of your little ant hill I see. So I have no choice I guess, but to keep on with my appeals
<pangolin> I am the giant who kicks over the ant hill
<pangolin> :)
<truepurple> pangolin, I did not understand " who said he was fine with any other op removing the ban"
<truepurple> what does that has to do with having it last 3 days?
<pangolin> truepurple: This is the last time I say this. 3 days, no sooner.
<truepurple> pangolin, So you will not explain?
<pangolin> part this channel and do not return before then or I will extend it to 7 days
<truepurple> very rude, bye then
<pangolin> good bye
<truepurple> I am getting trolled by a OPS!
<ikonia> you are not getting trolled
<ikonia> you are doing what I told you not to do in #ubuntu-beginners
<ikonia> I told you to give straight honest information - or it causes a problem
<ikonia> you are miss-leading people / hiding information from people trying to help you
<ikonia> this is the reason you get confusing/problem help - and you're still doing it,
<truepurple> I told you I didnt want my user name known, it isnt necessary, yet you blatantly disregard my wishes and falsely accuse me
<ikonia> just give people the real question, with real data and they will help
<ikonia> I'm not accusing you of anything, I'm stating the facts
<truepurple> So instead of getting help, I have to defend myself from your attacks!
<truepurple> BS!
<truepurple> lier!
<ikonia> you're not being attacked, you are miss-leading users
<truepurple> LIER!
<ikonia> truepurple: the logs in #ubuntu-beginners are public, so calling me a liar will make you look foolish
<ikonia> and prove you to be untrustworthy
<ikonia> I'll not continue this with you - start giving the info people need to help you,
<truepurple> You are lying, and your lies are public
<truepurple> Yes please desist trolling me!
<truepurple> Stop harrassing me please!
<truepurple> Your minimal help is not worth this mistreatment!
<ikonia> if you mean asking you to give the real information rather than incorrect history that confuses the person helping you, then that is mistreatment
<ikonia> please leave the channel and continue trying to get help with your miss-leading information
<truepurple> I am appealing that I get some help with this terrible behavior from ops, anyone?
<truepurple> Or do you guys just back each other up and never help with misbehaving ops?
<truepurple> ikonia, I asked you not to list my user name, you blatantly did the opposite multiple times, for no apparent reason other then to piss me off. Yet you have the nerve to ask me not to PM you
<truepurple> That is, my PC user name
<ikonia> truepurple think it thorugh, your username is "top" secret , so you want to hide it, but you show me your ip address and IRC client, so that I can attack you and exploit you
<ikonia> think it through, people are trying to get the information to help you, but you won't say as it's "secret", yet you will give me much more open/vunerable information
<ikonia> think it through, people want info to help = "no chance, secret" stuff you can exploit and attack = "sure, here you go"
<ikonia> not good
<ikonia> yet you attack those asking for the information to help you
<truepurple> Not top secret, but someone else mentioned it is possible it reduces my security slightly, and regardless I asked you not to, and you blatantly went against my wishes for no apparent reason then to anger me
<ikonia> truepurple: you are alredy wide open
<ikonia> why not deal with that, rather than worry about your username
<ikonia> 67-7-98-98.frgo.qwest.net
<ikonia> that's your IP
<ikonia> your ISP
<ikonia> I know you're using xchat
<truepurple> Are you saying linux is so weak as you could hack my PC with just that?
<ikonia> I know you're not running an ident server
<ikonia> no, I'm saying the people who do'nt know how to manage their workstations make the system weak
<ikonia> not Linux, the user
<ikonia> but I'll leave you to go back to miss-leading users, then complaining that they are not helping you how you want
<ikonia> please leave this channel and go back to wasting other peoples time
<truepurple> I am saying that you did behavior with the intention of angering someone, and no other reason
<ikonia> look at the other users in the channel, they are saying the SAME
<ikonia> they want INFO
<ikonia> it's not just me
<ikonia> is everyone wrong to want info,
<ikonia> get back to it, I'm done wasting time to trying to actually help you get help
<truepurple> I have been giving information ikonia
<pangolin> enough.
<truepurple> The only thing missing from that screen shot was the mounting points, and I told them
<ikonia> 18:34 < hobgoblin> no I'm not truepurple, it is obviosu to me that you try hard not to give people information when asked - as an example it has taken almost an hour to get a screenshot. Good luck.
<ikonia> look at other people saying the same to you
<ikonia> oops sorry pangolin didn't see you
<pangolin> if you can't understand that you need to give specific information and ask specific questions to get the proper help then we can not help you.
<truepurple> ikonia, so you convinced hobgoblin of your insane accusations, they still aren't true
<pangolin> truepurple: Stop
<truepurple> pangolin, I did give specific information asked for
<pangolin> I don't care. you are wasting our time and yours.
<truepurple> Why, because if one of your own is trolling, they are welcome to it?
<pangolin> you are banned for 7 days from #ubuntu.
<pangolin> good luck with your issues, please leave.
<truepurple> I can get banned from a channel for inane reasons, yet ikonia is free to troll me with all his/her might, and if I complain, you lengthen the infair ban?! friggin ass
<pangolin> ftr ikonia is a lot of things but a troll he is not.
<truepurple> he is, he was
<pangolin> you are behaving like a troll
<truepurple> its a matter fo record
<BarkingFish> evening guys - someone please keep an eye on hallman in #kubuntu - he's already had 2 warnings for abusive language, and doesn't seem to care one bit.
<BarkingFish> He's obviously annoyed at something, we're trying to help and getting sworn at.
<BarkingFish> ttyl.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-16
<LjL> christ. sometimes, rarely perhaps, people are almost *overwhelmed* with useful responses to their questions, and yet manage to ignore them all and go away complaining about condescending tone
<LjL> if utter ingratitude were grounds for a permban, i swear i'd give it
<elky> Our ban list would be perpetually overflowing though.
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (tu paola)
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (paolo, alumno5, tu spamming and abusive)
<elky> uh, now we've got some irish and polish classrooms by the looks
<Pici> and now they're muted
<elky> the irish ones aren't
<Pici> look again
<elky> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1653 users, 0 overflows, 1653 limit))
<pangolin> !guidelines > KittyBunny
<pangolin> !coc > KittyBunny
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (jakklyn)
<pangolin> ...
<genii-around> Hehe "WHATS THE DEAL BUCKO" was just too much after an almost-sneaky OK
<GTRsdk> Can someone please unban me for #ubuntu?
<GTRsdk> ikonia banned me
<GTRsdk> and I did not ask to be banned
<GTRsdk> He said that crossposting is against the rules
<GTRsdk> But it was not crossposting across Ubutnu channels
 * GTRsdk wonders if someone other than ikonia will unban GTRsdk in #ubuntu
<LjL> GTRsdk: was there something else than crossposting?
<GTRsdk> No. I don't think so. In the logs, it looked like it was just crossposting
<LjL> GTRsdk: can you try to wait at least, say, 10 minutes before posting in another channel if you didn't get an answer in the first one?
<GTRsdk> LjL: I'll keep that in mind. I posted in #debian and #ubuntu, and I think they were about a minute or two apart. I probably should have waited longer
<LjL> GTRsdk: try rejoining
<GTRsdk> to #debian or #ubuntu?
<LjL> #ubuntu
<GTRsdk> it works now. Thanks
<LjL> i'm not an op in #debian
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-17
<pangolin> GTRsdk: you asked a support question in #ubuntu when you are not running Ubuntu.
<pangolin> anyway, please part this channel if there is nothing further.
<GTRsdk> oh yeah. Sorry about that. I forgot.
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (ucenik33)
<Myrtti> banned but not kicked
<ubottu> niko called the ops in #ubuntu (62.162.216.207)
<Pici> niko: sorry, I'm not really here.
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (tgr appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (tgr appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-18
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (i_0manga appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<PerfM> Goooo pangolin
<PerfM> he's the man!
<PerfM> if he can't dooo itt
<PerfM> NO ONE CAN
<PerfM> Goooooooooo pangolin
 * PerfM throws her pom-poms in the air
<Corey> I'd really prefer that perfm stay out of here.
<elky> yeah, i think it's time for a ban
<elky> hmm, actually
<elky> Corey, that should get it, yeah?
<elky> er, that might work better :P
<czajkowski> aloha anyone around to give me a hand to update a facotid please ?
<pangolin> sure
<pangolin> what do you need changed?
<czajkowski> pangolin: thanks the factoid is lococouncil  I need to ad dthe nick that are on here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil
<pangolin> !lococouncil
<pangolin> hmm
<czajkowski> 08:21 < czajkowski> !lococouncil
<czajkowski> 08:21 < ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag,  huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You  can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<popey> (and remove the ones that aren't)
<popey> i.e. remove me
<popey> \o/
<czajkowski> and huats aye the names on the wiki page
<czajkowski> pangolin: turned off loco council off highlight then :)
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> popey:
<pangolin> I don't seem to have the required access
<pangolin> move to -irc
<czajkowski> ok thanks
<topyli> hurr proxy lists are long, yet none work
<elky> depends what you're using them for
<topyli> durr channel list is long, correct one hard to hit
<topyli> to bypass suppressive restrictions that stand between me and entertainment of course :)
<pangolin> that sounds slightly not legal
<topyli> i'm not sure, it might be a bit questionable yes
<elky> yeah, those places usually keep a blacklist
<elky> meanwhile, they can't blacklist vps'
<pangolin> in that case I would refer you to our rules about no possibly illegal stuffs
<topyli> indeed, thanks
<pangolin> anytime :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Viktor appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Viktor appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> In ubottu, harish_ said: <harish_> just the ping alone not working otherwise the dig is working fine
<oCean> guampa: hi
<oCean> how can we help you?
<guampa> oCean: hmm sorry I've mistakenly added this channel to my autojoin, had lost my client config
<guampa> thx
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-19
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (goo6y)
<ubottu> aeon-ltd called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<PerfM> Is that rule about me waiting 3 months to become an oper still going on?
<pangolin> hah
<pangolin> You are something.
<PerfM> :)
<pangolin> it wasn't a rule, it was a deal I was willing to make with you but did not include you becoming an op after 3 months
<PerfM> what was the deal for then?
<PerfM> that I would "behave and you would unban me from all ubuntu channels"?
<pangolin> iirc it was you not coming here for 3 months and then we would consider removing the ban in #ubuntu where you could then start working towards becoming an op.
<PerfM> Oh, snap. Does "here" mean this channel?
<pangolin> yes.
<PerfM> hahaha
<PerfM> Awwh, sh--, I come in here everyday!
<pangolin> almost
<PerfM> pangolin, but my bff idles here, how else can I visit him? ;)
<pangolin> I'm in other channels you can visit assuming you meant me
<PerfM> pangolin, are you my bff?
<pangolin> until you change your mind.
<PerfM> hahaha, I can't get enough of you
<pangolin> I have that effect on people. :P
<PerfM> pangolin, will you talk to me in #defocus if I ping you?
<pangolin> I'll try to acknowledge you, yes.
<PerfM> fair nuff, I suppose
<PerfM> ^_^
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kanhiya1 said: ubottu: This is CLI, i am looking for GUI
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kanhiya said: ubottu: When it is going to be solved ? :(
<Gskellig> lisa_ in #ubuntu pm'd me a sex advertisement as soon as I entered #ubuntu, thought you guys might want to know
<ikonia> delt with
<Gskellig> =D
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu kittybunny many many warnings about language/topic - final warning given, ban on next deviation
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, crossenvi said: yes this is the whole reason why im trying to get gnome3 to work because the gnome tweak tool doesn't load the shell extensions and i realized it was because i wasn't in gnome3 at least thats what i though
<Myrtti> is #ubuntu+1 active and running?
<Tm_T> running yes, no not very active
<pangolin> has been yes
<pangolin> it didn't get locked down this time around.
<Tm_T> apparently there were no harm on letting it open either
<Tm_T> atleast I haven't heard anyone complaining it (:
<pangolin> we had a few people asking for oneiric support after release but very little
<pangolin> this cycle has been quiet so far, still early though.
<Myrtti> aking1012 was asking abt 1204
<Myrtti> !pangolin
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<Myrtti> should that be changed then to reflect the channel?
<Tm_T> yes please (:
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-20
<pangolin> !no pangolin is <reply> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<knome> oh, he remembers THAT pangolin
<knome> but not the other
<pangolin> which other?
<knome> don't know.
<knome> i can't remember the other pangolin either
<pangolin> :P
<pangolin> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> In ubottu, vibhav said: !ops is Help! Channel emergency (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild,Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<bazhang> ...
<pangolin> no kidding
<pangolin> could someone help out vibhav when he joins here, it's about his mute in #u
<pangolin> I'm checking BT
<vibhav> When can I be unmuted?
<vibhav> hello?
<pangolin> vibhav: if I remove the mute are we going to have the same problems as before that got you muted?
<vibhav> No
<vibhav> I promise
<vibhav> Ill try to , at least
<pangolin> vibhav: I think a better idea is for you to rejoin when Tm_T is online (you can send him a PM) and talk to him
<vibhav> I could , but I dont have much time left
<vibhav> Can't you do it?
<pangolin> if I see him I will talk to him about removing the mute but you should also send him a pm
<vibhav> I memoserv  him
<pangolin> hold on a minuite
<pangolin> minute*
<pangolin> vibhav: ok, I will remove the mute but please make sure to follow channel guidelines and please please do not abuse the bot, use common sense :)
<vibhav> as you wish
<vibhav> No
<vibhav> Irssi: #ubuntu Cannot send to channel
<vibhav> still no
<pangolin> hmm give me a moment
<vibhav> thanks
<Tm_T> uh
<ikonia> why was vibhav messing with hte ops call ?
<oCean> apparently he wanted to change 'idleone' to 'pangolin'
<ikonia> another hunt for "thanks then
<Myrtti> ubottu thinks I'm not identified
<ubottu> Myrtti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> oh shush
<Myrtti> fixed now
<oCean> <poopdick> as a nick, really?
<oCean> and is DCC_SEND banevading?
<Myrtti> oCean: you can ask him to change it if you want, I'm off to get lunch
<Myrtti> oCean: yeah, and just sent an onjoin message
<oCean> I'm not op in -ot
<Myrtti> need food, will look at off fall later
<Myrtti> he is in #u too
<oCean> I see
<excrementalist> so, oCean said I should join to find out exactly which part of the TOS i've infringed upon to justify a ban,
<excrementalist> in my politely complaining about ubuntu upgrade from 11.04 -> 11.10 removing my gnome desktop.
<excrementalist> i do not believe i've sworn, used obscenity as defined by the federal communications commisson of the united states,  nor have i been disruptive.
<excrementalist> i find it extremely disheartening that oCean is allowed to ban me in the middle of my politely requesting - and receiving - help from 3 channel members with absolutely zero disruption to anyone else.
<excrementalist> i signed in as poopdick and was getting help under that nick. oCean asked me to change my name, so I changed it to "fecalphallus" and he kicked me. perhaps this is justifiable if i were being disruptive in some manner. i note other users swearing in the channel without receiving any warnings.
<excrementalist> but then i change my nick to excrementalist, rejoin, and ask:
<excrementalist> excrementalist> oCean, why so humorless.. fecal phallus is a valid - but perhaps witless - expression of angst with the sudden changes to my ubuntu install upon upgrading.
<excrementalist> and this is grounds for a ban?????????
<oCean> Are you claiming you read our CoC and Channel Guidelines?
<excrementalist> i'm claiming my behavior was not disruptive in any way, and your ban is completely arbitrary. I note you did not reply to my question in the query window, asking if EuroNerd was warned or banned for his language.
<excrementalist> and, btw i have the ToS open in firefox and im reading as we discuss this.
<excrementalist> OK so now I've read the code of conduct as well.
<excrementalist> Again, I've been nothing but polite, except perhaps in my choice of initial nickname I used to join the channel, and even that is debatable.
<ikonia> excrementalist: your argument that blows huge chunks of rotting excrement.
<ikonia> is that polite ?
<excrementalist> thats not what i said
<excrementalist> i said, <poopdick> zaxonspox, damn, that blows huge chunks of rotting excrement.
<excrementalist> in response to:
<ikonia> your complaiing pile of steaming, rotting waste products
<excrementalist> <zaxonspox> poopdick didnt checked, but read, that you have to put some work to be able to choose gnome into gdm choose list
<ikonia> is the way I'm talking to you polite ?
<excrementalist> ikonia, i am indeed relating the concept that, if i have to "put some work to be able to choose gnome into the gdm choose list"
<excrementalist> then that is, indeed, a huge pile of rotting excrement
<ikonia> excrementalist: you are failing
<ikonia> that is not a polite way to communicate with people
<ikonia> I can take that same approach then
<excrementalist> i was not banned for the above statement
<excrementalist> i was banned for asking, " excrementalist> oCean, why so humorless.. fecal phallus is a valid - but perhaps witless - expression of angst with the sudden changes to my ubuntu install upon upgrading."
<ikonia> excrementalist: yes, and that is a continuation of above
<excrementalist> so in other words, to have ones work at customizing a desktop layout removed without warning by an upgrade, is acceptable to you?
<ikonia> your language and approach to communication is unacetpable
<oCean> excrementalist: As you might be aware in the meantime, our coc and guidelines comes down to "keep it clean, respectful, family-friendly and professional"
<ikonia> if you have to explain it "in other words" it's wrong
<oCean> if you don't understand your current behaviour is not acceptable, I would advice you to take some time off to consider this.
<oCean> You can return in a day or 3 and let us know if you can work with the CoC and guidelines provided
<excrementalist> oCean, and i would use the standards of "family friendly" that you are applying to EuroNerd and others who utilized language in a similar matter
<excrementalist> would you like to review the channel logs from the past 24 hours to see just how many times others have used profane language and NOT been even kicked, let alone banned?
<oCean> no, not at all
<ikonia> worry about yourself
<ikonia> euronerd made no such comments in #ubuntu
<excrementalist> <EuroNerd> Stanley00, I just installed it and tried to change sth and it completely f#cked up my desktop. Had to spend 20min searching for a solution on the web to restore it.
<ikonia> worry about yourself
<oCean> excrementalist: would you like to review the channel logs from the past 24 hours to see just how many users are happily complying with our Coc and guidelines?
<excrementalist> if my lighthearted comments comparing a disruptive software upgrade to excrement are considered profane, then surely euronerds comment is far more explicit, yet he was not even warned.
<excrementalist> again, i came back in the channel with a new nickname "Excrementalist" and attempted to open a lighthearted and jovial discussion with you, oCean, about the fact that my choice of wording was entirely based on having a software upgrade destroy or otherwise eliminate all traces of my efforts spent customizing the gnome desktop.
<excrementalist> to which you responded with a ban.
<excrementalist> that is hardly respectful or professional.
<ikonia> well, those are the rules, you can accept them or not use the channel, your call
<ikonia> come back as oCean said when you can make up your mind
<excrementalist> but i have respected them.
<ikonia> nothing more to discuss
<ikonia> no - you have not
<ikonia> that's just been explained to you with your fecal pile of excriment "style" comments
<excrementalist> i complied with the request made with the kick.
<excrementalist> i was kicked due to my choice of language.
<excrementalist> the ban was entirely unnecessary.
<ikonia> and then came back trying again
<ikonia> with "joval" comments
<ikonia> clearly not as you came back with the same approach
<ikonia> when you are happy that you can join the channel without such comments or "joval" discussion I don't think there will be a problem
<excrementalist> the word is Jovial
<excrementalist> not joval
<excrementalist> jo·vi·al 1. endowed with or characterized by a hearty, joyous humor or a spirit of good-fellowship: a wonderfully jovial host.
<ikonia> apologies for a typo, but if that's your concern, I think you can stop wasting our time now and leave
<ikonia> my "I" key is sticking due to a bit of lag
<ikonia> I suggest you leave now and think about how you interact with people
<excrementalist> i will be monitoring your ubuntu channel from several hosts over the next week, and watching yours and Ocean's activity as to consistency and impartiality of enforcement of the ToS and CoC.
<ikonia> then you will be ban evading and I'll report this to freenode now
<excrementalist> i will be taking this up with ubuntu channel management in email and/or physical, handwritten letter, as well as freenode staff, also in writing if need be.
<excrementalist> you have no idea who i am.
<ikonia> Freenode have nothing to do with the channel, you can contact them in #freenode if you want
<ikonia> I don't care who you are
<ikonia> leave the channel pleas.e
<excrementalist> your actions in defending this ban are entirely arbitrary and capricious, while i have been - and continue to be - nothing but good natured
<ikonia> leave the channel please
<excrementalist> particularly in my request that if the rules are to be enforced, then they are done so impartially and consistently to all channel users.
<ikonia> I suggest someone remove him
<ikonia> leave the channel please if you want to show you can follow the rules
<excrementalist> so be it. you will likely be hearing about this from your management staff.
<ikonia> you've had the reason explained to you, you've been given the option of returning when you can comply with the rules, you continue to argue
<ikonia> ok - I look forward to hearing about it from managment staff
<ikonia> leave the channel and come back when you have thought about how you want to proceed
<ikonia> now leave the channel please.
<excrementalist> i have already stated, i was not in noncompliance with the rules upon my return. i was speaking to oCean. he could have replied with a reference to the ToS or CoC.
<excrementalist> instead he banned me.
<ikonia> ok - leave the channel, take it up with mangagment, we are done here
<Myrtti> excrementalist: a link to the TOS is given to you when you join the channel
<excrementalist> this is hardly professional. and I will be monitoring his and your actions for consistency and impartiality over the next week.
<ikonia> excrementalist: I have informed freenode of your intention to ban evade,
<ikonia> excrementalist: please contact our managment as you have suggested, leave.
<Myrtti> excrementalist: while we thrive to be professional, it's all voluntary
<excrementalist> Myrtti: i understand. and the only thing i've done which was apparently considered unprofessional, was express my disgust at having my work at customizing gnome removed by this upgrade, both in my nick and in exactly one statement in the channel.
<ikonia> multiple statments
<ikonia> and then a simialr style statement once you where kicked as a warning
<ikonia> similar
<ikonia> this has gone on long enough, you've been given chances to comply
<excrementalist> ikonia: there was exactly one statement in the channel for which i was kicked. i came back in asking why i was kicked, and for that i was banned.
<ikonia> excrementalist: I've given you multiple statments you said in the channel, I'll re-paste them for you
<excrementalist> that hardly qualifies as "multiple" statements since i had to use the same words to express the question about why i was kicked
<ikonia> 1.)
<ikonia> 11:40 < poopdick> zaxonspox, damn, that blows huge chunks of rotting excrement.
<ikonia> 2.)
<ikonia> 1:41 < poopdick> oCean: i cant speak about the pile of steaming, rotting waste products that unity is compared to gnome?
<ikonia> and after you where spoke to and kicked as a warning
<ikonia> 3.) 11:44 < excrementalist> oCean, why so humorless.. fecal phallus is a valid - but perhaps witless - expression of angst with the sudden changes to my ubuntu install upon upgrading.
<excrementalist> yes and i was only warned about ONE of those first two statements.
<excrementalist> not both of them.
<ikonia> this is petty
<ikonia> you are banned - change your attitude and come back
<excrementalist> so was the ban for asking why ocean was humorless
<ikonia> discussion over
<excrementalist> you note i did not contest the kick
<excrementalist> i came back in, in full compliance.
<ikonia> Myrtti: this guy won't leave or listen and continues to argue, threaten to ban evade, you can waste more time with him or remove him when you grow board, I a have enough of this waste of time
<excrementalist> none of this disparaged any user in the channel, nor did it disrupt any users discussions or help they were receiving. the only thing i disparaged with my statements was the upgrade process that destroyed my work in customizing gnome.
<excrementalist> again, i came back in the channel with a new nickname, which was oCean's last request to me, to change my nick, and the reason he kicked me in the first place.
<Myrtti> excrementalist: ok, here's the beef
<Myrtti> excrementalist: as I said to you in #ubuntu earlier, the problems you've experienced in 11.10 stem from the fact that Gnome 2 is *not* supported anymore.
<excrementalist> and, my gathering statistics on the quality of operator professionalism, consistency and impartiality hardly constitutes ban evading.
<Myrtti> it's not supported by Gnome Foundation and the developers, so Ubuntu can't support it either
<Myrtti> other distros will soon move to Gnome 3 as well
<Myrtti> this topic, however, with all the nuances that involve the subject, is not on topic to #ubuntu, which doesn't take sides and can only suggest alternatives, and we as ops can only ask people to take the discussion of comparing different environments to channels that aren't support only
<excrementalist> Myrtti, indeed, I thank you again for your polite response to my query, admittedly expressed in an angsty (and perhaps witless) manner. you gave me good information, and i was well on my way to discussing further with zaxonspox about what issues he encountered getting gnome-shell to reappear in the gdm menu.
<excrementalist> actually i have no problem with gnome 2 being unsupported. i am more than happy to begin the migration to gnome 3. but, since gnome 3 is already in the repository, i am surprised the upgrade process did not detect that i was still using gnome and already NOT using unity for 11.04, and automatically install gnome 3 or at least gnome shell.
<Myrtti> now going on further with the discussion, #ubuntu aims to be a familyfriendly channel that is strictly support - and especially with the recent influx of users who are disappointed in the functionalities of Gnome3 and/or Unity, it's become a frustrating job to tell our users to move the discussion elsewhere. When your "angsty and perhaps witless)" outburst appeared on the channel with the language you used, people jumped. ...
<Myrtti> ... Bleeped out cussing is frowned upon, and acronyms as well
<excrementalist> i note the ~/.gnome2 hierarchy is still intact so probably my customizations are still intact
<Myrtti> we have a policy that even obfuscated cursing is cursing as we all know what is meant, and so an op asked you to refrain from foul language and to change your nick to something appropriate
<Myrtti> I'm certain your keyboard is capable of typing a nick that doesn't appear to be chosen just to spite people who have asked you to change it
<excrementalist> are you saying that the problem is with my current nickname, excrementalist?
<Myrtti> I see it as a display of an attitude that I'm not happy about
<excrementalist> Because really, I was already aware that the issue was the profane nature of the concept of a "fecal phallus." Thats why I changed it to excrementalist.
<excrementalist> ok well, considering that despite my choice of expressions, overall I've maintained a high degree of politeness and decorum about these matters, if I changed my nickname to something entirely different  - and agreed to keep my expressions within the ToS and CoC as I am obviously more than capable of, would the management here be willing to lift the ban???
<Myrtti> ikonia? I'm happy to let him in
<mentalgymnast> ill even go one further.
<ikonia> up to you - I'm not, I find his atittude poor, and his threats to ban evade and "monitor" when he didn't get his way a bad atittude, that said, if you're happy, go for it
<Myrtti> ok, entelechy: there's a catch in all this
<entelechy> yes?
<Myrtti> if ikonia or any other op is unhappy with how you behave, the ban is back on and discussing it here will be considerably more difficult
<entelechy> understood.
<Myrtti> do you understand that?
<Myrtti> good
<Myrtti> oCean?
<oCean> If entelechy is convinced he understands what we've discussed, and under what conditions he can enter again, fine with me
<entelechy> thank you.
<Myrtti> ok, you can try to join now.
<entelechy> i'd like to point out that the same sort of attention to the minutiae and wording should be applied equally to all users.
<entelechy> i do not see it as "ban evading" to check to see if the enforcement of these considerations is selective and capricious as it seemed to me here, or consistent and impartial as it should be and hopefully usually is.
<Myrtti> thanks for co-operation
<ikonia> here we go again
<entelechy> thanks, im really not trying to be disruptive.
<ikonia> still complaining
<oCean> :(
<ikonia> screw it, this guy is not going back in
<oCean> attitude is back
<entelechy> so, to politely request consistency is to be construed as "attitude"??
<entelechy> this is quite troublesome.
<oCean> even tricked us in believing you understood
<entelechy> i do understand. quite well indeed.
<oCean> no, you don't
<oCean> now leave the channel and consider what happened
<oCean> !appeals > entelechy
<ubottu> entelechy, please see my private message
<entelechy> if these rules are to apply to me, they need to apply to EuroNerd too.
<ikonia> they apply to every one - and I've told you 3 times, concern yourself with YOURSELF
<entelechy> ive already demonstrated that by changing my nickname, YET AGAIN. it hardly constitutes attitude to make a polite statement that these rules should be consistently applied.
<ikonia> I'm doing other things now, bye
<ikonia> !idle | entelechy
<ubottu> entelechy: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<entelechy> <ikonia> I'm doing other things now, bye
<ikonia> correct, so please leave the channel now.
<entelechy> <ikonia> concern yourself with YOURSELF
<ikonia> that has nothing to do with anything
<entelechy> perhaps I should. I'm busy writing several letters to your seniors in ubunti management. good day.
<ikonia> please leave the channel now. you have been told how to appeal your ban,
<ikonia> good idea.
<entelechy> goodbye.
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> hello orated
<orated> Hello! Can anyone help here?
<orated> Hi ikonia
<ikonia> what's up ?
<ikonia> how can we help
<orated> I'm getting abusive pm's from nick monica in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I was just looking at that, what sort of thing are you gettin g?
<ikonia> links ?
<ikonia> sorry, are you getting links ?
<orated> Yes and things like that
<ikonia> ok, I'll deal with this, thank you for reporting it
<orated> I have shared partially what I was getting by PM to you, if you didn't mind that.
<orated> Thank you
<ikonia> delt with
<Ignacio> Hi
<oCean> Hi Ignacio
<Ignacio> Excuse Me,, Me equivoque de canal
<Ignacio> I need help:
<Ignacio> Failed to create window or set video mode SDL error: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL
<Ignacio> (Speak spanish)
<oCean> !es | Ignacio
<ubottu> Ignacio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ryan_Reynolds> oCean, why the ban?4
<oCean> I'll be right with you
<oCean> Ryan_Reynolds: So, I made it quite clear that the #ubuntu channel is not for general discussion, nor for your personal rants against specific developments in ubuntu
<oCean> yet you continued in the same manner
<Ryan_Reynolds> so asking for assistance in enabling my nvidia driver is a bannable offense?
<Ryan_Reynolds> you're a fuckin retarded mod
<oCean> Oh, that is going to help you
<Myrtti>  it's a pattern
<mneptok> i'm very disappointed in Andy Griffith.
<oCean> mneptok: yeah, one would expect that he could make a better argument
<mneptok> and a more genteel, gentlemanly one.
<mneptok> maybe things get better after the commercials.
<oCean> (:
<mneptok> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARXfQzfl9EQ
<Jordan_U> Would it be a good idea to register the nick "ubuntu" so that users joining from LiveCDs would be switched to a Guestfoo nick? Or maybe recommend a patch to Ubuntu's Empathy / Xchat configuration to use something like "ubuntu-live-user" instead? Usernames like "ubuntu" kill lastlog.
<pangolin> Guest nicks make me angry
<Jordan_U> pangolin: I think you'll agree that they're better than "ubuntu" at least.
<pangolin> a little
<Myrtti> a good idea, I approve
<elky> make the patch
<Myrtti> elky: you're opped btw
<elky> lies, all lies
<Myrtti> I would actually prefer the plain Guestwhatever nicknames
<Myrtti> atleast they'd be relatively unique
<elky> yeah but it'd be confusing for the users to have their nick change
<Myrtti> I've never seen it happen with people who use ubuntu as nickname but fairy nuff
<ubottu> In ubottu, Resistance said: !l8r is <alias>u
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-12
<TheLordOfTime> oops sorry
<TheLordOfTime> sorry if my bot was reporting stuff here, the Encyclopedia plugin iconfig script is broken and breaks one of the options for "factoid edit notifier channel"
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-13
<IdleOne> yes brandinhess ?
<brandinhess> Why do your channels indicate that my username isn't registered even though I don't use Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> brandinhess: use of ubuntu has nothing to do with being registered with nickserv on freenode
<IdleOne> !register > brandinhess
<ubottu> brandinhess, please see my private message
<IdleOne> you can get more help with that in #freenode
<brandinhess> Some days, it won't allow me to connect to your channel without registering, and that is an eye sore.
<IdleOne> on occasion we are forced to set #ubuntu to registered users only
<IdleOne> that may be what is happening
<Ben64> Might want to check the nick of a guy in #ubuntu
<brandinhess> Oh.
<brandinhess> I really don't want to switch to Ubuntu just for the reason of having my username registered.
<IdleOne> thanks Ben64
<Ben64> no prob
<IdleOne> brandinhess: You don't need to use ubuntu. read the link ubottu sent you
<brandinhess> Ok....I will look at it when I have some more free time.
<IdleOne> that is fine, please part the channel if that is all you wanted to ask about.
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> dist-upgrade is still not understood
<Pici> but I've been using it for years
<bazhang> haha
<IdleOne> you can see how the name of the command can be confusing
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> <binary_glitch> you should take this to a channel
 * Pici blinks
<bazhang> perhaps he meant charnel
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu MonkeyDust just randomly hitting people with facoitds instead of reading the questions people ask and responding, I've asked him 5 - 6 times to stop doing this over time and to READ the question and respond IF you know something that will add value, if this happens again I will mute
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu MonkeyDust when asked again if he actually reads the questions before hitting factoids and to stop, responded bad and "threatened" to start calling me names ???
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * Jordan_U wonders if we'll need to make a specific position on our support of Steam in #ubuntu.
<AlanBell> Jordan_U: interesting question, I think we need to find out who does support it
<AlanBell> presumably the games themselves are completely unsupported
<ikonia> steam support it
<AlanBell> well I guess the vendors might support them or give refunds or something
<AlanBell> I have never played a downloaded game, do they get updates to fix things?
<AlanBell> well I played wolfenstein and the original doom, but anything more recent than that is a bit of a mystery to me
<ikonia> which vendors ? the game vendors ?
<AlanBell> err, gosh wolfenstein was 20 years ago
<ikonia> .wubdiw 37
<ikonia> oops
<elky> swapped keyboards?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> dutch laptop
<elky> heh
<elky> they throw in an off-by-one error on the consonants i see
<elky> er, no vowels
<AlanBell> so with steam, there are a heap of different vendors in their game shop right?
<elky> er am i forgetting how to english
<AlanBell> do users know which vendor to get support from or is it all "go talk to steam"
<Jordan_U> I wonder how available steam's tech support is. If it's easy to get someone to talk with in real time, then we probably won't get much push back from directing all steam related questions to their support services. If not, we'll probably get (many) users asking about how to install it, and deal with crashes and with (it seems) Canonical trying to push for Ubuntu as a gaming platform it will be unpopular to not support Steam in ...
<Jordan_U> ... #ubuntu. At the same time there are grey areas like "When I run game X from steam I get a kernel panic" (and in that specific case I would consider that a kernel / driver bug, and thus on topic for #ubuntu).
<AlanBell> maybe we need to drag someone clueful in for a chat
<ikonia> Jordan_U: when I first looked at it, it was "no support"
<ikonia> Jordan_U: the actual beta for the client is being supported, but the games are not
<ikonia> this was why steam where looking at their own distro
<ikonia> but I don't know what happened with that idea
<elky> steambuntu? :P
<ikonia> and 2 UDS's ago, Mark was bragging about the great steam partnership or something....yet that seems to be dead/not mentioned
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-14
<ubottu> k1l called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <dontknow> i think ubuntu is not suitable for matrix hacking. it wouldn't be cool to hack matrix with adware
<bazhang>  18mil terabytpe
<bazhang> 18 million terabyte drive?
<bazhang> is he from the future?
<zykotick9> bazhang: you are a great OP in #ubuntu, but why suggest pastebin.com when paste.ubuntu.com exists?  that is all.
<chu> bazhang: :)
<Unit193> Because one paste service is better than the other?  Or easier to remember.
<elky> because pastes in paste.ubuntu.com live forever, pastebin.com gets purged, and users put stupid things in pastebins
<elky> i'd actually be suggesting something that doesn't get indexed, like privatepaste.com
<chu> So, the recent email regarding #ubuntu-discuss, if #ubuntu-offtopic *isn't* the place for it, should we set something in the topic for #ubuntu-offtopic (such as: "Want to discuss Ubuntu ideas? Consider #ubuntu-discuss!" or something) as a way of advertising it and promoting it?
<Tm_T> chu: yes
<chu> I must admit, I don't entirely *know* what #ubuntu-discuss is for (beyond literally just the channel name, but that seems quite general and applicable in #ubuntu-offtopic), so I don't really know what sort of advertisement/promotion would be appropriate.
<Tm_T> ...and many other actions to make it really part of our channel landscape
<Tm_T> chu: the idea has been that the channel is for anything that is ubuntu discussion but doesn't fall under user support
<Tm_T> chu: for example not-yet-released products
<chu> Is it strictly Ubuntu, or Canonical aswell?
<Tm_T> both
<elky> chu, to me, it's main appeal is that all the tiny niche areas which have their own deserted channels can redirect to there and have more audience to discuss with
<elky> its*
<Tm_T> we don't want to have canonical saying "we have this new hot product coming at some point, if any questions go to #ubuntu!" ...
<elky> sadly, #ubuntu-marketing is still not redirected there :(
<Tm_T> elky: good point
<elky> and people come in and ask the crickets things and go away sad and ignored
<elky> Tm_T, yeaaah, and not sending those people into an -ot regular's blathering is ideal.
<Tm_T> -ot is totally wrong place too
<elky> yeah
<elky> on so many levels
<Tm_T> I still don't like this "yet another channel" syndrome, but now it looks as the only sane solution
<elky> well, i only put my support behind it if it was going to be used to consolidate "other channels"
<elky> i don't think that's happened yet, which doesn't impress me at all
<chu> I will try and promote it more - there has been some people coming into #ubuntu-offtopic in recent times (being the past few months) who have had questions which are probably more related to #ubuntu-discuss, and I will do my best to direct them there from now on.
<Tm_T> I'd say we haven't even put an effort to use -discuss yet
<Tm_T> neither has canonical, yet (;
<elky> well, all it needs is a mail to the marketing list saying "Due to its nature, low traffic and non-existant management, we are going to redirect #channel to #ubuntu-discuss in $timeframe. Speak now or forever hold your peace."
<elky> and then a week later making it so
<elky> or whtever $timeframe is
<elky> nobody's done that yet
<elky> and s/marketing/relevant/
<chu> Is that saying that #ubuntu-[relevant] will be retired in favour of #ubuntu-discuss?
<Tm_T> allright, I suppose it's time to move this corpse toward the office
<ubottu> ered called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<elky> chu, essentially, but defines what "retire" means
<chu> Ahh, I guess "closed" after $timeframe? There's probably a better way of saying it, but hopefully that gets the point. Sorry, I'm very slow at the moment
<elky> go to sleep you silly man
<chu> I can't now though, 4 hours ok *maybe*, but now it's too late and I need to wrap around
<elky> well, you just need to last another 2hrs actually, then sleeping 6 to 6 would be "sensible"
<elky> depending how long you think you'd last for
<elky> (sleeping)
<chu> It'll be a while I imagine
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, HiggsPossum said: !? #e3b is for you ! CLICK ON CHANNEL #e3b !!! RIGHT NOW :D ! Won't be disappointed our girls all wear glasses and have the latest version of UBUNTU installed! so there you go => #e3b !
<HiggsPossum> uh oh
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: I'm not slow!
 * Tm_T hides
<Jordan_U> :)
<bkerensa> =s
<bkerensa> crassus is blowing my PM
<bkerensa> blowing up*
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, loke said: ubottu: Well, now the solution is logged then. I'd love to know why that happened though. :-)
<bazhang> troll detected
<gnomefreak> loke == troll?
<bazhang> lukecarrier in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ah
<bazhang> may as well just allow /amsg across all Ubuntu channels at this point
<IdleOne> ?
<bazhang> simplew / O_comprido constantly crossposting +1 issues in #ubuntu
<bazhang> after repeated warnings
<IdleOne> let me try explaining it to them one more time in +1
<bazhang> he did not even wait FIVE seconds before crossposting
<IdleOne> wether he waited 5 seconds or 5 hours makes no difference really. +1 is not supported in #ubuntu.
<mneptok> that user was first told that a long time ago. i think they are x-posting to try to get ActionParsnip's help.
<bazhang> and the story changes each time
<bazhang> mneptok, yep. he asked actionparsnip for help in #ubuntu then asked him to /join +1
<mneptok> see? i pay attention.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> I NEVER doubted that
<mneptok> well, i wasn't sure if you did. because i so infrequently pay attention.
<bazhang> you are just more ninja about it all
<bazhang> haha
<mneptok> O:)
<IdleOne> bazhang: he has been warned. feel free to deal with them as you see fit in #ubuntu :)
<IdleOne> So now he is just going to lie and say he is running quantal :/
<bazhang> IdleOne, yep. thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-15
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu georgeph repeatedly offtopic , ignoring all warnings
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, good, 12.10 is for advanced users, its cutting edge and often gets broken by updates
<bazhang> I'm an advanced user!!111 Yay!
<genii-around> Heh!
<IdleOne> More than that. You are cutting edge.
<bazhang> georgeph seems completely unable to stay on topic
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from georgeph)
<bazhang> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, he said LAMPP not XAMPP
<bazhang> <CrazyZurfer> ok, I want to start Lampp (Xampp for linux) every time I Turn on the computer.
<Jordan_U> If someone wants to go over the security implications of adding something to /etc/rc.local with CrazyZurfer that's probably the answer they're looking for, but I don't have time to make sure they do something mostly sane, and the completely sane solution is to just transition to LAMP.
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> he probably wants to put LAMPP in /opt as well
<Jordan_U> Even http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html recommends against calling it Lampp to avoid confusion, and I'm too lazy at the moment to call it "XAMPP for Linux". Calling it Xampp is IMHO the second least confusing name to use.
<bazhang> georgeph is just outright lying/giving FUD now
<bazhang> <OldOneEye> is 130gig too much swap space?
<IdleOne> I suppose if it didn't listen on port 80 he would be complaining about that.
<Jordan_U> Probably not, I think they truly desire the Windows behavior here. But many other people (myself included) certainly would.
<Jordan_U> Though I wouldn't complain in #ubuntu :)
<tsimpson> I installed software designed to listen for network connections from the outside, why is it listening for connections from the outside?!
<IdleOne> pretty much.
<bazhang> seems to be offtopic o'clock
<Jordan_U> I just had a small conversation in pm with marsfligth, and they still don't seem to understand what a support question is (and isn't). I need to leave, so I just PM'd them: 22:57 <Jordan_U> I need to get some work done. If you want to be unmuted please join #ubuntu-ops and another op can unmute you (after you've demonstrated to them that you will actually stay on topic in #ubuntu).
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, somsip said: !ops vividor_follador is spamming
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (vividor_follador is spamming)
<ikonia> kline
<bkerensa> :D
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from sica)
<bazhang> <babyswizz> I used the defualt r.a.m which I think is 8mb
<bazhang> they are sure making vbox efficient these days
<bazhang> <smileyfuk> i have xubuntu    <NothingSpectacul> i have kubuntu
<bazhang> same person
<genii-around> Well, I have most of the *buntu  installed ...
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> he's not helpful at all
<bazhang> yikes
<genii-around> Heh, IdleOne!
<bkerensa> AlanBell: I assume you know that the Desktop Team has created #ubuntu-steam for steam discussion?
<Jordan_U> bkerensa: With no chanserv or channel topic?
<bkerensa> Jordan_U: yeah idk
<bkerensa> :)
<Tm_T> huh?
<Tm_T> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details
<bkerensa> Jordan_U: does IRCC register the channel for them?
<Tm_T> should I?
<genii-around> A user earlier in #kubuntu noticed if you have a ~/.fonts   directory, steam just shows unreadable rectangles
<Tm_T> !steam ~= s/details/details, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion
<Tm_T> bkerensa: ^
<Jordan_U> !steam ~= s/discussion/discussion./
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<Tm_T> (:
<bkerensa> Tm_T: yeah I think a e-mail went out too from bryceh
<Tm_T> aaah now I see the email
<Tm_T> thanks
<Jordan_U> I don't see anything new at the ubuntu-irc mailing list.
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: personal email
<Jordan_U> There should also be a message to the ubuntu-irc mailing list then.
<ikonia> ubuntu-steam......really we need another channel
<genii-around> ikonia: It was filling up pretty fast by the time I just left there, actually
<ikonia> but filling up with what ?
<ikonia> how open is the steam application ?
<genii-around> No idea.
<ikonia> what I looked at wasn't open at all
<ikonia> so unless there is something "open" I don't see the point in the hcannel
<genii-around> I think a lot of people that got a Beta invite at the last UDS were piling in there. About 12 people when I joined it, about 40 when i left.
<ikonia> you'll have to report/discuss things with steam
<genii-around> ( maybe more, i didn't take exact count )
<ikonia> I do'nt see why we are making a channel for this - when we should be pointing people actually at steam
<ikonia> logging bugs/getting issues fixed
<ikonia> it's their application/platform
<ikonia> the more we can get info fed back to them so they a.) get the data to fix things b.) understand what the linux community expects and wants , the better
<ikonia> sticking them in a channel so people can say "I don't know, it's closed source"
<ikonia> doesn't seem good to me
<ikonia> (unles there is an open product or a product ubuntu build that I'm not aware of and I've missed when I looked into it)
<genii-around> ikonia: I was actually there to find out how to report a bug, I asked if there was some LP project to file against, was pointed to http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/
<ikonia> right, so the factoid could do that
<ikonia> rather than point at ANOTHER channel
<genii-around> Hehe
 * genii-around goes and idles in #ubuntu-discuss for no good reason
<bkerensa> Tm_T: IRCC now has access to #ubuntu-steam
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-16
<Jordan_U> @duration 52281, 30 days
<ubottu> 52281 will be removed after 1 month.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, srin said: ubottu: the issue is that the root account isn't accessible...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rolling said: !ops rolling is back
<rolling> watch out!
<rolling> honky
<rolling> 5132830612229146 0914 558 DECLINED! BANK: | MASTERCARD | EUROPAY FRANCE, S.A. | | | FRANCE | FRA | 250 | WWW.EUROPAYFRANCE.FR | 33 1 43 23 45 67 | | |
<Mamarok> now this invariant guy is getting highly annoying, in #k
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1606 users, 0 overflows, 1606 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1606 users, 0 overflows, 1606 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1603 users, 1 overflows, 1604 limit))
<bazhang> I would have +q 'd him
<jrib>  /b #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> umm
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> +b *!*@*  you mean
<bazhang> <blackness> use pastebin for 4+ lines deepm
<bazhang> 4+ ?
<bazhang> some odd advice from blackness
<jussi> bazhang: that sounds normal advice...?
<bazhang> jussi, replacing HDD's? checking lot numbers of hardware builds?
<bazhang> tons more like that
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> "let me google for you"     "sudo su to get root"
<bazhang> he's been told multiple times about these sorts of "advice"
<bazhang> <Djveteran876_> i need a top firewall for ubuntu, one that will even erase the data on my hard drive if tappered with
<genii-around> There's just too many things wrong with that question to even bother
<bazhang> cue: mission impossible theme song
<genii-around> Heh!
<mneptok> zoom and enhance.
<genii-around> bazhang: Ah, the "Canonical is spying on me!" freakout again
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (bulletrulz)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from bulletrulz)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-17
<ubottu> share called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <wyclif> share: Ron Paul uses BitchX, why don't you?
<bazhang> and more in that vein
<ubottu> In ubottu, oldgettingsomewh said: ! he is a op you doucsh bag
<Flannel> Ron Paul wouldn't use BitchX.  It's unsupported.
<bazhang> <aguadito> FlyOnZeWall,  may as well just go with Windows instead of Winbuntu
<bazhang> first time to hear that one
<bazhang> flyzoola was repeatedly asking for support of 11.04
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-18
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, blackness said: ubottu factoid is 6MB..
<IdleOne> !ot > kj4
<bazhang> like herding cats today
<vibhav> Can somebody have a look at the discussion going at the off topic channel?
<vibhav> ah wait, I think I can resolve this.
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (troJJin)
<OerHeks> goodevening, there is a nasty person with us, in #ubuntu-nl, he is also kicked in #ubuntu, no ops available ..
<Fuchs> hmm, neither staff nor ubuntu members nor the IRCC are on the access list
<OerHeks> see screenshot http://picpaste.com/ops-Bf0LKAub.png
<OerHeks> oh he just left ..
<OerHeks> sorry for disturbing
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/ops3-F2ab3BcW.png maybe he is running other channels
<IdleOne> Fuchs: that is 4 different ubuntu channels he disrupts
<Fuchs> Aware of it,
<Fuchs> it also hit one that I am op in,
<Fuchs> already talking to the user
<Fuchs> poke me if he hits more
<IdleOne> Will do and thank you
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<tsimpson> Fuchs: they hit #ubuntu-desktop now (and probably -discuss)
<EXORCIST> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> EXORCIST called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Pricey> Howdy EXORCIST. Can I help you?
<ubottu> EXORCIST called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<ubottu> EXORCIST called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from juniour)
<Flannel> is junior the guy who had that bot that "needed" to be tested in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> don't think so
<ikonia> (hope not - as he's behaving like a fool)
<Flannel> Well, maybe his AI will learn that being disruptive causes people to become unhappy with you.
<Fuchs> iuser in -offtopic might need some attention, just as a sidenote. <iuser> chinese race is a fake lie  <iuser> a black president makes you poor
<ikonia> thank you fuchs
<juniour> hi
<juniour> i got baned in
<ikonia> yes, you got banned
<juniour> ubuntu
<ikonia> hello juniour
<juniour> hi
<ikonia> I know, I did it
<juniour> y ?
<ikonia> you know why
<juniour> y?
<ikonia> I asked you to stop saying pointless/random things,
<ikonia> you said "no"
<ikonia> so I banned you
<ikonia> you'd already been kicked by Flannel as a warning
<juniour> i am working on artificial intelligence
<juniour> o i ask some unrelevetn question to chack bot
<ikonia> so ?
<juniour> k
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> unacceptable
<ikonia> #ubuntu is not a bot testing channel
<juniour> i just checking the intelligence
<ikonia> yes, and I've just said "unacceptable"
<ikonia> and others from this team have tried to contact you about your bot before
<juniour> wt?
<juniour> i dient got you
<ikonia> look - you're banned from the channel for the moment, you where asked to stop doing something, you ignored it, you got kicked, you where asked again, you ignored it, you got banned
<ikonia> you're testing a bot - #ubuntu is not a bot testing channel, use another channel
<juniour> i am using this channel from last four years
<ikonia> ok, well you're not at the moment
<ikonia> it's not a bot testing channel and random words in the channel and bad language is not welcome
<ikonia> as you where told
<juniour> so wt should i do
<AlanBell> juniour: create a channel in which to test your bot
<ikonia> a.) not have a bot in the channel b.) not say random things in the channel c.) not swear in the channel d.) listen / comply when people tell you things to do within the channel guidelines
<juniour> a)wrong other accecpted
<juniour> k
<juniour> got
<ikonia> sorry, I don't understand, what do you mean ?
<juniour> leave
<juniour> i got
<juniour> how do i unban my self
<ikonia> you don't, we will unban you when you can comply with the reasons/resolution as to why you got banned
<juniour> i told i got
<juniour> i written above accecpted
<ikonia> I don't understand, and now I have to leave, so hopefully one of the others will help
<juniour> you told a.) not have a bot in the channel b.) not say random things in the channel c.) not swear in the channel d.) listen / comply when people tell you things to do within the channel guidelines
<juniour> i got
<juniour> that
<juniour> accecpted
<juniour> above
<juniour> u there?
<AlanBell> juniour: ikonia has left, but others are here
<AlanBell> what was your bot called?
<juniour> AlanBell i told some random word to bot
<AlanBell> what is the name of your bot?
<juniour> ubottu
<AlanBell> that is our bot
<juniour> yep
<AlanBell> oh, so you were trying to test ubottu
<juniour> yep
<AlanBell> it works. Thanks for the testing.
<juniour> i am working on artificial intelligence
<juniour> .
<IdleOne> ubottu: has none
<juniour> AlanBell can you help
<juniour> to unban me
<AlanBell> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<AlanBell> that is a place you can find out about ubottu factoids
<AlanBell> also look at the code for ubottu here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots
<AlanBell> and you can message ubottu directly if you want
<AlanBell> there is no need to do research in the #ubuntu channel
<juniour> k
<juniour> got
<juniour> how do i unban my self
<IdleOne> please try to respond with full sentences
<IdleOne> You don't unban yourself
<knome> juniour, start with listening
<juniour> Knome i am listening
<juniour> can any one unban
<juniour> me
<AlanBell> juniour: you have been removed from our channels on a number of occasions for flooding and disruptive language
<juniour> AlanBell I think this is the first time
<juniour> hi
<juniour> AlanBell unban me
<juniour> i wont repeat
<knome> telling orders to ops won't help you, quite the opposite
<juniour> knome i am not giving order
<juniour> i have al written
<juniour> i have also written i wont repeat
<IdleOne> juniour: The ban will remain for now. Please come back in 24 hours and we can discuss then if the ban will last longer.
<IdleOne> juniour: Please /part this channel now.
<humans> good morning
<humans> why im ops?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-11
<LjL> is anyone going to scold me if next time someone redirects a spammer to -ot, i make the kind of face that will scare them away and pee themselves?
<IdleOne> make all the faces you want.
<IdleOne> you have my blessings
<bazhang> we may need a new floodbot for psilocybin
<Flannel> He needs to slightly cut back on using enter as punctuation, but that's it.
<Jordan_U> I hadn't really noticed it until you pointed it out.
<bazhang> I just notice that pretty much every time he comes on the -monitor warnings give 4 marks for enter
<Flannel> bazhang: Have you tried talking to him about it?
<bazhang> Flannel, in channel, in the past, yes
<Flannel> how far "in the past"?
<bazhang> two or three visits ago, not kept that close track
<Flannel> what's a visit?
<bazhang> when he sets off the -monitor warnings
<Flannel> My question is ultimately: if someone were to talk to him about it today, is it ancient history? or did it happen yesterday?
<IdleOne> it happens every single time he joins
<Flannel> IdleOne: I meant the conversation.
<IdleOne> oh, I don't know when bazhang talked to him, but after 32 warnings from floodbot you think he would understand by now.
<IdleOne> 32 is when I stopped counting
<Flannel> Yes, because a bot is always as effective as a puny hooman.
<IdleOne> I understand what you're saying. How many times does the bank teller come out to tell you the bank machine is not lying. YOU'RE BROKE DUDE!
<Flannel> So, I just spoke with him about it, he apologised, and said he just gets too excited.  So hopefully he'll change, and we'll be able to nudge him back when he forgets again.
<elky> who is this person?
<elky> the one pinging me
<IdleOne> no clue, trying to nicely ask him not to but he doesn't get it I guess
<Flannel> Nothing in the BT
<elky> i'm suspicious of anyone who runs around with "sec" in their nick
<IdleOne> he's been joining the channel for a week or two now
<IdleOne> not normally a problem
<elky> which makes me being a topic tonight even more perplexing
<IdleOne> you are an interesting person
<elky> i don't disagree
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> he probably whoised the channel and saw your name and googled
<IdleOne> creepy huh
<Flannel> IdleOne: Do lowercase letters show up first in your IRC client?
<IdleOne> I'm not sure what you mean?
<Flannel> IdleOne: If I /names, there'd be plenty of other random people to whois prior.
<IdleOne> how many of those random names are female?
<IdleOne> elky has her real name in the realname field
<Tm_T> what's realname? how it is more real than irc nick? (;
<Flannel> Tm_T: Usually all of the letters are pronouncable.
<IdleOne> Tm_T: archaic form of addressing people
<IdleOne> Even my mother calls me IdleOne
<Flannel> That's because you just sit on the couch all day.
<IdleOne> I don't answer to my given name anymore :P
<Tm_T> Flannel: I may disagree with your definition
<IdleOne> You don't have to be mean :(
<Flannel> IdleOne: You're the one who named yourself idle :P
<IdleOne> I did
<ubottu> In ubottu, Riddell said: !testers-#kubuntu-devel is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se  for information
<AlanBell> !testers-#kubuntu-devel is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se  for information
<ubottu> But testers-#kubuntu-devel already means something else!
<AlanBell> !no testers-#kubuntu-devel is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se  for information
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<hitsujiTMO> i'm getting pm'ed from phong_. he/she hasn't been able to chat in #ubuntu over last 10 mins. normally i'd presume its the action of the floodbots, but just incase is their host +q'd?
<Pici> hitsujiTMO: They're offline right now, if they contact you again, tell them to join #ubuntu-ops
<hitsujiTMO> cool
<phong_> hi, why i can't chat in #ubuntu
<k1l_> phong_: hi. you are muted because you were acting against the CoC and the channel guidelines, even after you were asked to stop that.
<phong_> oh
<phong_> so can i chat now?
<phong_> i need help from them
<k1l_> no. you are still muted.
<phong_> so i can't chat forever?
<k1l_> phong_: you cant chat as long as it is not clear, that you will stick to the guidelines in the #ubuntu channel
<k1l_> !guidelines | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> phong_: the helpers in #ubuntu are volunteers. they dont get paid for the support. you were badmouthing them and you were asked to stop that. but you carried on
<phong_> so nothing can be done for me?
<ikonia> phong_: hi there
<phong_> i'm in need help now
<AlanBell> phong_: are you OK with the guidelines?
<ikonia> I'm the person who muted you
<phong_> hey  ikonia
<phong_> unmute me  ma
<phong_> i need hep
<phong_> i really need help with ubuntu
<phong_> unmute me
<ikonia> do you understand why you where muted ?
<phong_> yeah man
<ikonia> could you summerise for me ?
<ikonia> (please)
<phong_> be nice to chatter
<phong_> :)
<ikonia> phong_: is your native language English ?
<phong_> no
<ikonia> what is your native language ?
<phong_> is it revelant?
<ikonia> it can be helpful yes
<phong_> Indian
<ikonia> which Indian language ?
<phong_> oh man
<ikonia> the reason I'm asking is to see if there is anything being lost in translation, as I asked you to stop your comments in #ubuntu and you ignored that, and I contacted you in pm and you ignored that,
<ikonia> so it's helpful to know your native language so that if there is something being lost in the translation we can try to work with that
<phong_> hindi
<ikonia> ok, that's useful to know, thank you
<ikonia> phong_: so you understand that a.) bad mouthin the users in #ubuntu is not helpful, b.) provoking someone who is upset about not getting help is not really helpfu l?
<ikonia> phong_: hello, are oyu still there ?
<phong_> here
<phong_> but upset :(
<ikonia> oh dear
<ikonia> well, do you understand what I've said ?
<phong_> yes sir!
<phong_> clear as crystal
<ikonia> ok, so I can remove the mute, but please rember what you've been told in here, and the guidelines you where given earlier.
<phong_> yes sir!
<ikonia> ok, I've removed the mute for you, you should be able to talk now
<phong_> good sir!
<phong_> thanks you sir!
<phong_> brb
<Pricey> Hmm, makes me realise #ubuntu+1 isn't in a correct namespace.
<ikonia> phong_: why not ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Pricey: why not
<Pricey> ikonia: Well, just isn't? #ubuntu-+1 would be for example. *evil cackle*
<ikonia> oh dear....
<AlanBell> Pricey: it is, we have #ubuntu+ as a namespace
<Pricey> oh do you?
<AlanBell> yeah, sorted that out last year sometime
<Pricey> Ubuntu is complicated.
<ikonia> ha,
<bazhang> !recursive
<AlanBell> well that is freenode being complicated :)
<bazhang> awww
<Pricey> AlanBell: Ah you do indeed! Sorry!
<AlanBell> \o/
<Myrtti> just fold it all into debian. Job done, we can all go home.
<bazhang> so the user rfc365xx is just testing the channel
<IdleOne> @mark Psil0Cybin PM'ed and told him that if he does not stop using his enter key so much and triggering the floodbots the channel ops will be forced to put a stop to what is starting to look like intentional misbehaviour.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> seriously
<LjL> that's so
<LjL> silly
<LjL> i don't even
<LjL> why would people do that
<LjL> ?
 * knome slaps LjL 
<knome> you
<knome> forgot
<knome> a
<knome> word
<LjL> i can't into language
<Pici> IdleOne: he triggered the bot again
<knome> how's that even possible?
<LjL> maybe we should give him a prize
<LjL> also, a prize for the 1000th bannée
 * LjL shuts up
<IdleOne> hello Psil0Cybin
<Psil0Cybin> hello
<IdleOne> By my rough count you have triggered the floodbots over 40 times now
<Psil0Cybin> sorry aggrivated with this blackscreen issue, i need to use this laptop for work so i keep hitting enter by accident because when i get excited i hit the enter key by accident
<IdleOne> This has reached a point of ridiculous
<Psil0Cybin> very true. i appologize.
<IdleOne> I want to be sure you understand what the next step is.
<Psil0Cybin> i do.
<IdleOne> The next step is going to be a 15 day ban from #ubuntu, without friendly warning or nudges in the right direction
<IdleOne> We clear?
<Psil0Cybin> Alright i understand the severity of my nuisance.
<Psil0Cybin> yes sir.
<IdleOne> ok, thank you very much. I will unmute you in a second
<Psil0Cybin> dont thank me, i really am sorry i do not realize how annoying it actually is...now i will take the time to think before i hit the enter key and think more about being more professional on here.
<Psil0Cybin> thank you.
<IdleOne> Have a nice day :)
<Psil0Cybin> just fyi, no joke i do not do it intentionally. it is a very very very bad habbit i am going to kick.
<IdleOne> I know and this is why I took the time to message you a few minutes ago and now ask you to join here.
<knome> sounds like a good time to do it. good luck with the efforts :)
<Psil0Cybin> I appreciate that alot guys, Sorry and thank you.
<Psil0Cybin> have a good day.
<IdleOne> no worries.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-12
<LjL> "that's described in the links given"
<LjL> ... no, it's not?
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (martinlemaitre  attitude/insults)
<DJones> I'm sure watching #u is making me paranoid, somebody asking about ALSA & being pointed to #alsa at first glance I thought it it was a question about NSA spying on ubuntu...Doh...maybe time to see about new glasses or a better tinfoil hat
<ikonia> 03:59 -!- Fujio [uid4207@gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-zesurazyfwkkxqrd] has quit [Quit:
<ikonia> it's the fujisan guy again
<ikonia> the guy who used to toll the channel over and over
<k1l> yep. 81bantracker entries
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (marion)
<k1l> wanted to do the same :)
<DJones> :)
<DJones> I'll remove that in an hour
<k1l> no hurry. only matches on that range are from today and from those users
<DJones> Yeah thats what I saw
<DJones> Still joining and trying again though
<k1l> yep. i would consider making it a ban. but its up to you
<DJones> I would guess its kids/school using live cd's, so doubt it will last long
<DJones> The ip's resolve to the philippines
<DJones> Saint Louis University Baguio
 * genii slides IdleOne a beverage
<IdleOne> thank you sir.
<genii> IdleOne: :)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-13
<bazhang> <dp_wiz> w0w. my 12.04 upgraded straight to 14.04 and... it worked!
<bazhang> I thought LTS to LTS only worked when it was final
<Tm_T> bazhang: "worksforme" doesn't mean it is guaranteed to work (:
<Tm_T> or even that it would work at all in next minute
<Jordan_U> bazhang: They have to prepare for and test that upgrade path somehow.
<bazhang> <M00sL0gB0t> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 132, in track_modes)
<bazhang> log bot?
<DJones> Lets see if it responds to !details
<bazhang> good idea
<DJones> From /whois - gecos  | marlboromoo's robot
<DJones> Hasn't responded, no pm's, doesn't seem to be a vocal bot
<bazhang> yep, looking for marlboromoo now
<DJones> No such nick
<DJones> Not online anyway, nick is registered
<DJones> Maybe just a case of sending a memo to the owner to ask them what the bot's purpose, logs are public anyway and if its just logging for personal use I don't see an issue, if its similar to the IRSeek etc, at least we'd know about it
<bazhang> bad link?
<Pici> yes
<bazhang> just about to click
<Pici> don't waste your time
<bazhang> interesting. didn't know #bzr was associated with Ubuntu namespace
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-14
<bazhang> <FuqUmist> hello, how do i remove a virus from my ubuntu computer?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, reisio said: ubottu: your programmer is a failure
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (273 users, 0 overflows, 270 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (273 users, 0 overflows, 270 limit))
<Myrtti> that's a nifty bug
<Myrtti> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<bazhang> I thought removing plymouth was a terrible idea
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu twisted` swearing against floodbots
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> i think that user got a long history in making trouble. and, iirc, there was a user ranting against floodbots quite often. i think that was him, too
<Pricey> Myrtti: Is ${package-manager} meant to be a variable in that? Which isn't listed on http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Variables ?
<Myrtti> Pricey: I wouldn't know
<AlanBell> wonder if it does something different in #ubuntu and #kubuntu or something
<Pricey> !-abs
<ubottu> abs has no aliases - added by Myrtti on 2008-05-14 10:49:55 - last edited by Myrtti on 2008-05-14 10:53:33
<Pricey> Myrtti: Hah!
<Myrtti> ...
<Pricey> !+abs
<ubottu> <reply> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Pricey> Maybe you intended it that way to prompt people to use aptitude, apt-get, whatever
<Pricey> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/66268086944/looking-at-what-you-wrote-yesterday
<Pici> @config list plugins.encyclopedia
<ubottu> #alert, #database, #forcedFactoid, #ignores, #prefixchar, #privateNotFound, #relaychannel, #searchorder, aptdir, curDevel, curDevelLong, curDevelNum, curLTS, curLTSLong, curLTSNum, curStable, curStableLong, curStableNum, datadir, editchannel, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, public, and remotedb
<Myrtti> yeah I have no idea what I thought
<IdleOne> just change ${package-manager} to Software Center. Kubuntu has Muon Software Center
<k1l_> or just say "package manager"
<k1l_> since apt-get is not a software center :)
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu CatKiller once again making stuff up, ATI driver developers are badly motivated windows employees ??
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh_> aˆ3/nick hggdh
<Corey> Kids.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-15
 * h00k waves
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (Tegano)
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Tegano
<Flannel> Corey: You should maybe fix that.
<Corey> Flannel: Oh you think? :)
<Corey> Irssi bug.
<Corey> Got an SMS from another staffer, hopped on to fix it. Sorry for the noise.
<Flannel> No worries.  It's always fun to walk back to a screen of identical text anyway.
<Corey> Yuck.
<Corey> Sorry again.
<Flannel> (No, I'm serious.  It's easy enough to hit page-up a few times, no harm no foul)
<Unit193> And I just wanted to see someone ban a staffer, personally. ;)
<Tm_T> Unit193: we've done that often enough it's not funny anymorre
<Tm_T> -r
<knome> would banning Tm_T be funny? (:
<Ben64> anyone here? guy in #ubuntu keeps joining and leaving, saying :SYN
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (logren,)
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu logren Offensive language
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> sorry k1l_, I was watching earlier and then everything hit the fan here at work
<k1l_> i muted him now and trying to talk to him in pm to resolve the issue. but he is not answering so far
<IdleOne> !info systemd-shim
<ubottu> systemd-shim (source: systemd-shim): shim for systemd. In component main, is standard. Version 3+real-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 10 kB, installed size 82 kB
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu-ops sssss is user snafu. insulting in query
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> isn't that also ss_haze ?
<k1l_> 2013-11-15:21:52:20-!- ss_haze [54ed851e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.84.237.133.30] has joined #ubuntu
<k1l_> same ip like him. you are right
<IdleOne> worth noting
<ikonia> based on the conversation I had with him last night and seeing this continuation, I'd just ban on site now
<ikonia> it's clear his intention
<IdleOne> I agree
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-16
<Pici>  <wilee-nilee> yeyeman, You find the cats in corsets site and need just need some huh. ;)  o.)
<Pici> o.O
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sawyer_ said: ubottu this scentance is false.
<IdleOne> @mark jackarg is using peppermint and not ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <ubuntuguru12> slackware is based off ubuntu now
<bazhang> rly?
<DJones> Wow, I'm going back to slackware then, I've not used it since 10.2
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> got him in PM, no response
<DJones> You're welcome to that, I'm pulling out whatever hair I've got left setting up father-in-laws new Windows 8 laptop
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> porkman1 is asking a lot of the same type questions
<ikonia> slackware isn't based from ubuntu ??
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, madadam said: ubottu, so the problem is unsolved?
<LjL> ikonia: note the reason i asked him is question is because his ident/realname show he's using a Mac OS X IRC client
<ikonia> yeah, I did notice that, I also don't believe a word he's saying to be honest as he's avoiding any technical question to just complain
<LjL> yes i do think he's trolling
<bazhang> same os x client that ubunturugr12 the slackware is based on ubuntu guy
<ubottu> In ubottu, Jebus said: It is okay neither do I
<Jebus> There is a red ! at the top right hand corner I press it and it open update manager and when I check for updates it says Failed to download repository information Check your internet connection
<k1l_> Jebus: this is not a technical support channel. this is the operators channel
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-17
<ikonia> so !vpn is now useless supporting 7.04 to 10.04
<LjL> for a definition of "now" that includes "for the past three years and a half" :P
<ikonia> if you know what you're doing you can still pick useful bits from it, but then if you know what you're doing you wouldn't be reading such a terrible page
<ikonia> someone actually updated that file in 2012 ?
<ikonia> why would you edit the file and leave it in such a shambles
<LjL> uh. why not? minor edits are typically welcome on wikis
<ikonia> editing something that is worthless though
<ikonia> may as well edit it to say "worthless content - don't follow, new content needed"
<ubottu> phunyguy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<XFS32> did selena gomez ride justin biebers disco stick?
<XFS32> did selena gomez ride justin biebers disco stick?
<XFS32> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> XFS32 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<XFS32> did selena gomez ride justin biebers disco stick
<elky> aww i was going to see how long he could bear to shout into a void
<genii> Heh
<IdleOne> gotta step away for a bit.
<DJones> ok, will keep an eye on it
<IdleOne> thatnks
<IdleOne> thanks also
<DJones> ok, bye bye
<Ampelbein> Hi there. The user "naz" in #ubuntu seems to be out for trouble/trolling.
<Ampelbein> To quote: <naz> hans if you are looking for  a productive working os I would suggest looking at windows or mac"
<Ampelbein> Or: <naz> you are begging for trouble when you update/upgrade ubuntu
<Ampelbein> And: <naz> oliver_: if you disable automatic updates then you will not receive ubuntus latest malware to spy its not recommended
<Ampelbein> Anyway, just wanted to report that. Bye!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (fe3Fxrf34Fj)
<k1l_> Myrtti: why -z?
<Myrtti> in case he didn't realise that nobody else can see him
<k1l_> iirc is that needed for the floodbots to see when a flooder stops flooding or carries on, when muted from the floodbots
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> they also set it on and off themselves
<k1l_> [lalala_ooops] (~quassel@unaffiliated/rampageripper): MhmdI.Mstfa,,,       < iirc i whoised him quite alot because he did some trouble now and  then.
<DJones> Can't decide if its a bot crossposting from a dodgy looking channel, a spammer or an honest cut & paste mistake, no doubt time will tell
<DJones> I guess Myrtti already knows the answer given the +b
<Myrtti> no not really
<Myrtti> whatever it was it was automated of somesort
<Myrtti> and kept doing it behind the mute
<DJones> Oh right, I was thinking you'd seen it in another channel as well
<k1l_> the user was deepblue too
<k1l_> i just recognize that i looked him up quite often while he was some kind of (automated) spamming
<k1l_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> lalala_ooops>	i need help in this  http://24.media.tumblr.com/b670e7a8a857d81444178dd1a8f692a9/tumblr_mp3mdov4aJ1sungpao1_1280.jpg
<k1l_> that shows that he is not interested in support in first place
<lalala_ooops> hi
<Myrtti> care to enlighten us what that was about?
<LjL> hi, welcome to the home of fine cheese and bans
<lalala_ooops> i read the guidelines and i wanna the ban b removed
<Myrtti> and why do you want to get on #ubuntu?
<lalala_ooops> i wanna help people no it better
<Myrtti> and what was whatever you did earlier about then?
<lalala_ooops> Myrtti:will  u rephrase the last question,plz?
 * LjL cringes
<Myrtti> what were you doing in #ubuntu earlier that got you unbanned and why were you doing it?
<Myrtti> that got you banned, sorry
<lalala_ooops> i never got banned b4
<Myrtti> what were you doing in #ubuntu earlier that got you banned and why were you doing it?
<LjL> lalala_ooops: myrti is asking this: why did they ban you?
<lalala_ooops> ok,"they"thoght i was flooding 2 spam the channel
<Myrtti> were you?
<lalala_ooops> ok,"they"thought i was flooding 2 spam the channel
<lalala_ooops> no,not at all
<Myrtti> then what were you doing?
<lalala_ooops> i only forgot 2 paste some outputs via pasrebiv
<lalala_ooops> pastebin
<k1l_> <porkman1> who was talking about next version slackware being ubuntu based ?
<k1l_> which user was that troll yesterday? didnt that troll use adium, too?
<DJones> From yesterday <ubuntuguru12> slackware is based off ubuntu now
<bazhang> and prkman1 logged into channel, right the moment after guru12 got +q, same exact statements (eg re: unity)
<LjL> k1l_: it was alleged to be the same user as that, yes, i guess this confirms it
<k1l_> yep, same ip when he joined yesterday as the ubuntuguru12
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (porkman1 needs a kicking.)
<bazhang> that command appears to do bad things
<k1l_> yes it removes all packages.
<bazhang> that'd count as bad
<IdleOne> except it would require sudo and it would also give a very long list of packages that need to be removed. No excuse for posting that, just saying.
<k1l_> i dont think that actually works that automated, but that clearly shows his intention
<LjL> i think he's more than shown his intentions
<bazhang> that was evident yesterday
<k1l_> * willie1992 (c060c82b@gateway/web/freenode/ip.192.96.200.43)  joined after porkman1 got kicked and claimes to have run that command. i cant see a user with that ip or any "nvidia" issue before that command was given
<DJones>  porkman1!~Adium@198.203.28.43 Has joined
<LjL> my new philosophy is that it's much easier to ask people things and let them do the work, than grep logs
<LjL> also, seveas would like the person banned as he also reached the conclusion it's porkman, fyi
<DJones> Seveas would ban *!* if he could just for the hell of it :)
<bazhang> willie1992?
<bazhang> I didnt see him actually in the channel when prkman gave it
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu willie1992 was porkman1 saying he ran his malicious command
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> DJones: well yes, it was a "fyi"
 * LjL actually banned *!*@* once
<bazhang> I banned half of canada once
<LjL> IdleOne must have been in the other half unfortunately
<bazhang> ompaul brought them back
<IdleOne> should of banned us all
<IdleOne> have*
<DJones> Heh, I liked it when seveas was an op in #u
<LjL> bazhang: also, that means you banned about 3.5 people, right?
<bazhang> u-ot not so much
<bazhang> he /removed me from there 7 times
<bazhang> in two minutes
<bazhang> LjL, well does t yarusso count? then yes
<bazhang> <lolcat> the gui thing tells me I should upgrade to 14.04
<bazhang> thats hard to believe
<IdleOne> no way.
<bazhang> ah it's lolcat, no wonder
<k1l_> a user from the german ubuntu channels made a new overview of the standard desktops that are shipped with ubuntu. it is quite handy sometimes: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<knome> mm
<ubottu> NTFS193 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<knome> Unit193, ? :P
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu NTFS193 trolling and asking for ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<NTFS193> did selena gomez ride justin biebers disco stick
<NTFS193> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<NTFS193> did selena gomez ride justin biebers disco stick
<ubottu> NTFS193 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Myrtti> how about that knitting?
<Myrtti> skydiving?
<NTFS193> calvinism
<Myrtti> reading?
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu (NTFS193)
<Myrtti> I heard Game of Thrones is good
<Myrtti> some other hobby anyway than this IRC thing you're doing
<ubottu> NTFS193 called the ops in #kubuntu (For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men who suppress the truth [a]in unrighteousness, 19 because that which is known about God is evident [b]within them; for God made it evident to them. 20 For since the creation of the world His invisible attributes, His eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly seen, being understood through what has been made, so tha
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<LjL> the hell are the floodbots on about
<k1l_> <Renzatic> wall of text incoming...
<LjL> okay but... that's hardly a flood, that should just have made them mute Renzatic
<k1l_> but i think he kept spamming while muted
<LjL> well that must have been the cause, somehow, but that's not how the floodbots are supposed to work (or how they generally work, fortunately). if someone keeps on spamming while muted, they just keep them muted until they stop
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-10
<k1l> <Mendax> im always being kicked from the same room for no reason     that is not a good statement to say hallo in a channel
<bazhang> heh
<rww> !mask
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<rww> "Lastly, note that a cloak does not guarantee that your IP address remains hidden. If this is very important to you, we'd suggest that you look at the Tor hidden service." ~ freenode
<rww> given that, and the various methods for revealing user IPs, the factoid should probably be changed
<Flannel> rww: I won't tell you about !cloak
<rww> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<rww> !-mask
<ubottu> mask is <alias> hostmask - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 16:56:19
<rww> !-cloak
<ubottu> cloak aliases: nicksetup, vhost - added by apokryphos on 2006-07-01 02:14:53 - last edited by IdleOne on 2011-09-03 14:45:13
<rww> !-hostmask
<ubottu> hostmask aliases: mask, unaffiliated, cloaks, gateway - added by Madpilot on 2006-08-03 04:55:35 - last edited by tsimpson on 2010-12-12 16:57:21
 * rww facepalms
<Flannel> hehe
<rww> !no, mask is <alias> cloak
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<rww> !no, mask is <alias> cloak
<rww> !no, unaffiliated is <alias> cloak
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<rww> !no, unaffiliated is <alias> cloak
<rww> !no, cloaks is <alias> cloak
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<rww> !no, cloaks is <alias> cloak
<rww> !no, gateway is <alias> cloak
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<rww> !no, gateway is <alias> cloak
<rww> !-hostmask
<ubottu> hostmask aliases: mask, unaffiliated, cloaks, gateway - added by Madpilot on 2006-08-03 04:55:35 - last edited by tsimpson on 2010-12-12 16:57:21
<rww> wait what
<rww> !-cloak
<ubottu> cloak aliases: nicksetup, vhost - added by apokryphos on 2006-07-01 02:14:53 - last edited by IdleOne on 2011-09-03 14:45:13
<Flannel> I agree what.
<rww> goddamn bot
<Flannel> Oh, actually, I think I recognize this.
<Flannel> You can't edit aliases in a channel? is that true? I think so.
<Flannel> and also don't get rid of madpilots factoid :(
<Flannel> but I think if you do it in a query, you'll have more luck.
<rww> didn't help
<rww> @whoami
<ubottu> rww
<Flannel> ooh wait.
<Flannel> let me look, I figured this out once, now I'm thinking maybe the second one isn't a "no".  But let me look at my logs.
<rww> i should just alias hostmask to cloak
<Flannel> rww: I think it's a lack of ! in query that does it.
<Flannel> the "no, " is still there.
<Flannel> (and you'll get "I'll remember that" confirmation)
<rww> i tried with both
<rww> will try again
<Flannel> mmm, no, I've got some with ! that still work.
<Flannel> Strange.
<Flannel> Give me one to try and I'll see if it works for me.
<rww> !no, hostmask is <alias> cloak
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !mask
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<rww> i win.
<rww> !cloak =~ s/ubuntu/Ubuntu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !cloak =~ s/, for/. For/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Flannel> Is "you need to be registered" really relevant?
<rww> you also need to have an email set :3
<rww> although i guess it doesn't say that *shrug*
<Flannel> That's why I wonder if the other link would be better
<rww> other link doesn't really add much
<Flannel> ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks with a bit about #ubuntu-irc vs #freenode)
<rww> idk, i'm trying to finish this nethack level before going to bed
<Flannel> It says you need a registered account, verified email, etc.
<Flannel> haha, ok
<OerHeks> Hi, i am in #ubuntu and jortana is spamming in PM >  show gratis (solo hooy) --> http:// etc
<bazhang> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> Thank you, bazhang , and have a nice day :-)
<bazhang> <alevosia> Does anyone know if an internal second SATA HDD can be hot plugged?
<bazhang> internal?
<Pici> Like, on the motherboard.
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> like with an open case, on a running computer
<CarlFK> I just added a sata cable hanging out the back so I can do exactly that
<bazhang> @random safe supersafe
<ubottu> safe
<bazhang> I always leave uncapped spritzer waters on top of open cased running computers
<Pici> My NAS actually has a USB socket on the motherboard.
<bazhang> my router can run without a computer, with just a hdd (internal torrent sw)
<Pici> It's actually pretty handy for FreeNAS so I don't need to allocate any disk space to that, and I don't need to worry about losing the stick.
<bazhang> nice
<popey> I hot plug my sata drives all the time
<popey> (when I accidentally kick the eSATA cable out) ☹
<bazhang> hehe
<phunyguy> in fact freenas recommends you don't install to a physical disk, rather use USB image for easy upgrades
<Pici> Yep, its just nice to not have to worry about accidentally bumping the usb stick out, or similar.
<phunyguy> meh I don't use it anymore
<phunyguy> but yeah that feature is nice.  Also my motherboard doesn't have a usb port on it like yours :(
<phunyguy> with that said, bumping the USB stick out is harmless.  Just as long as it is there when you reboot.  The entire OS loads to RAM and then the USB stick is ignored.
<genii> Pici: They make physical lock devices for USB, we use them when we demo things off of USB stick and don't want someone to pocket it
<popey> FWIW (when you hear people moan about btrfs) I have more than once had cable fall out between server and 8-disk array. No data loss yet. btrfs is _awesome_
<popey> (yes, I have recently purchased better cables)
<genii> k1l: Gah, Wubi
<Unit193> KIll it.
<k1l> genii: he wants to uninstall it :)
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu infamy advertising
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu ManicLeftist spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-11
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu Poyraz76 Advertising Pisi Linux - Distro without systemd
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> pgar keeps joining/parting, should I send all (4) of them in -offtopic to ##fix-your-connection?
<h00k> I haven't done my /af with autobleh in forever.
<h00k> I think they're dying off.
<shadeslayer> hi there, I was wondering, can I get the floodbots or the equivalent in #kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> we have no flood protection at the moment I think
<rww> FloodBot hasn't been active for a while, because its developer went away. #ubuntu currently uses unopaste, and we're discussing another one to replace it: (I think) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2014-November/001753.html
<rww> Does #kubuntu-devel regularly get malicious flooding or something? I haven't noticed any.
<rww> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> rww: well, not malicious, but it's just something that could become annoying if someone figures out we have no flood protection
<shadeslayer> and plus people sometimes end up just pasting large sections of text accidentally
<shadeslayer> which is why I thought it'd be a good idea to get flood protection
<rww> sounds like kart before the horse to me, but *shrug*
<rww> cart, even
<rww> as far as I know, unopaste is currently in 4 channels, and we're not using any other anti-flood bots as a team that I know of. I'm not sure that #kubuntu-devel is more susceptible to flooding than, say, #ubuntu-devel, or #ubuntu-offtopic, or...
<shadeslayer> kart is perfectly fine :P
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> if it's too much work, then don't bother :P
<shadeslayer> alright, I have to go, ttyl :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Fuchs said: !rww is <alias> cute
<rww> lolz
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-12
<bazhang> <Otani> squinty, oscar nominee for the best supporting elitist prick in a help channel.
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu blackbuntu obvious troll
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> oops
<Pici>  <ubottu> 64982 will be removed after 1780 years and 4 months.
<DJones> That must be some nasty troll
<fffggg> pinoys
<fffggg> k1l pinoy
<fffggg> otherwise he would not stay in irc all day for free
<fffggg> Pici are you pinoy too?
<fffggg> this irc sucks, everyone can see my Ip and then flood how he want
<fffggg> ubuntu sucks by default, everyone remove it after he bought laptop. They install windows
<fffggg> ubuntu just better then ms-dos
<fffggg> why then my friends would ask me to unistall it and install windows
<fffggg> ;))
<fffggg> just unistall please that trash ubuntu
<fffggg> they say so
 * Pici yawns
<fffggg> microsoft rulez
<fffggg> pici u have microsoft know, right
<Jordan_U> Would anyone mind watching #ubuntu to see if nggafriedchkn responds to my request for them to change their nick? If they refuse to change their nick I was planning to just /mode +b nggafriedchkn!*@*$#ubuntu-ops but I don't want to resort to a ban if they just haven't changed their nick yet because they're away.
<Jordan_U> nggafriedchkn: Hi. Racist nicks are not appropriate in #ubuntu. Your nick is racist. Please change it or leave #ubuntu.
<nggafriedchkn> how is it racist, ngga is an an acronym for not gonna go again fried chkn is short for check number
<nggafriedchkn> you're putting racism where it doesn't exist... i feel bad for you
<k1l> nggafriedchkn: really? you want to play that game?
<nggafriedchkn> i'm not playing any games, i'm just telling you what the definition of my nick is
<k1l> you know what your nick is ment to sound like and you were asked nicely to either change that or leave the ubuntu channels.
<nggafriedchkn> a fried check number won't go again
<nggafriedchkn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primality_test
<nggafriedchkn> well, the fact is, we can say everything is racist, find racism where there isn't racism if we look really hard, we can instigate things and be offended by things that we don't understand
<nggafriedchkn> i'll change my name, but you guys should know that it's best not looking for problems, but finding answers to accept different viewpoints than your own
<nggafriedchkn> keeping an open mind and accepting knowledge will set you free from hatred and stress
<nggafriedchkn> with that said, what should i change my name to
<k1l> so you choose to not change the nick an leave the ubuntu channels? ok.
<k1l> nggafriedchkn: sorry, overread that while multitastking. you can change your nick to whatever you like as long as its according to freenode policies and the channel guidelines
<Jordan_U> nggafriedchkn: For your reference, the Ubuntu IRC guidelines are here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines and the freenode policies are here: https://freenode.net/policy.shtml
<nggafriedchkn> well, you guys choose one for me :)
<nggafriedchkn> i've got to run to the gym... i'll be back in two hours i was also multitasking and helping someone in the italian channel
<IdleOne> when you change your nick you might be unbanned.
<FreedomSlap> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once
<FreedomSlap> he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<FreedomSlap> (he was a nigger
<FreedomSlap> )
 * FreedomSlap slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-13
<nggafriedchkn> so what shoul di change my nick to?
<IdleOne> This isn't a nickname service. You select something I won't find offensive.
<nggafriedchkn> IdleOne: k1l Jordan_U
<nggafriedchkn> you find everything offensive though
<IdleOne> Then you should chose carefully
<rww> I recommend Guest20472
<Guest20472> thank you rww
<Guest20472> :)
<Unit193> coffeeisgood
<Guest2407> IdleOne: so is this a good nick?
<Guest2407> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> Guest2407 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Guest2407> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> Guest2407 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Guest2407> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> Guest2407 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreedomSlap> hey faggots!  Fedora is and always will be the best linux distribution!  Ubuntu is for niggers!  Why do you think they gave it an African name?  That's right, because the distribution is retarded and gay, and black.  SUCK MY DICK CHOLBY RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ObrienDave> we have an idiot in #U-OT cholby[]
<ObrienDave> ~cholby]@46.21.151.107
<bazhang> thanks ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> thank you
<phunyguy> handled
<usr13> anonymous_
<usr13>  BusinessMan
<usr13> kick BusinessMan
<usr13> kick BusinessMan
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-14
<HFSPLUS> hi
<HFSPLUS> jpds, hi
<HFSPLUS> i am hammered whats up
<HFSPLUS> everyone
<HFSPLUS> whats up ubuntu ops
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<HFSPLUS> whats up
<rww> hi HFSPLUS
<HFSPLUS> hi rww
<rww> something we can help you with?
<HFSPLUS> idk
<HFSPLUS> ban me
<HFSPLUS> im hammered
<HFSPLUS> yahhhhhhhhh
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> loosing patience, rww?
<valorie> oops, losing
<rww> i was feeling generous
<valorie> heh
<rww> !search volunteer
<ubottu> Found: volunteers, appreciate, volunteer
<rww> !appreciate
<ubottu> The people in this channel are all volunteers who donate their valuable time. Please do not 'reward' this kindness with rudeness. Saying 'Thank you' is more appropriate.
 * rww ponders
<ubottu> edition called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (can you invite cybrhuman?)
<DJones> I've set a banforward on fraytorment-2685 to fix_your_connection because the client is bouncing in & out the channel, feel free to remove if they join here and ask for removal, I'll remove myself if I see the connection stabilise
<DJones> Removed
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-15
<k1l> * [cholby[]] (~cholby]@50.97.232.163): cholby[]      obvious one
<elky> where is he this time?
<rww> elky: got kicked out of #ubuntu
<amana> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> amana called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<genii> amana: What's your current concern?
<amana> well i have a slight problem with my ubuntu
<genii> That would be a support question, which you should ask in #ubuntu and not here
<amana> i forgot my user password and the terminal boots up with esperanto as default during recovery
<amana> genii: i was banned from ubuntu because my nick was "inappropriate" i changed it and they said if i change it they'll unban me, that didn't happen
<genii> amana: Let me look into it. Please wait.
<amana> my nick was nggafriedchkn
<genii> OK, thanks for the info
<genii> amana: Please try to enter now
<amana> thank you so much!
<amana> oh well i
<amana> i'm still baned
<amana> i guess i deserve it
<amana> later, im going to format my hard drive
<genii> amana: Perhaps try again tomorrow. I unbanned*!42b075c0@gateway/web/freenode/ip.66.176.117.192 but it may be your hostmask is still getting caught by another filter which was used.
<genii> amana: I have adjusted it, please try again
<amana> it's okay ;)
<amana> i'm going to format the drive
<amana> i hope you have a good day!
<elky> genii: you missed the *!43b075c0@gateway/* ban but they're enough of a pain everywhere, it's no real loss
<genii> elky: When I checked the log on BT, didn't show the exact +b line, was the Idle One
<elky> it does for me, in the "nick/mask" line on the results page for both #u and -ot
<elky> s/line/column/
 * genii makes a note
<bazhang> TopologyProdigy> and I want to delete sys 32
<bazhang> windows engineer eh?
<k1l_> using 6.06 because of the hardware? o_O
<valorie> nasty person in #ubuntu-women-project
<valorie> <nevaforget> Rob, Rob, Rob of the Freenode One big stupid fuck! AH EEH AH EEAHH EEYA EYAH EEYAH!! WATCH OUT FOR THAT TRUCK!!!
 * valorie haz no ops there
<k1l> call !ops ?
<valorie> mikaela did
<valorie> thanks, k1l
<k1l> i did ask in the #ubuntu-ops-team channel too but then checked that its already sorted
<valorie> cool
<valorie> belkinsa just did !ops in #ubuntu-women-project -- and it did nothing
<valorie> are we lacking a bot or something?
<k1l> yep,no bot there
<k1l> if a jason or j4s0n or jasonmchristos wants to get unbanned, better htink twice and take a look into bantracker with all that nick variations
<bazhang> very much so
<bazhang> jasonmchristos is a HUGE issue network wide
<k1l> ah ok.
<valorie> how do we get the bot back?
<bazhang> the good one? or unopaste
<k1l> valorie: which bot was there? ask in #ubuntu-irc to get a bot back there
<valorie> whichever bot responds to !ops
<Flannel> Was there a bot at some point?
<valorie> I assume so
<Flannel> It'd be ubot# (whichever one ends up going there) as it's a team channel.
<valorie> that would be ubottu, right?
<Flannel> No
<valorie> ah
<Flannel> ubot2 ubot3 ubot4 ubot5
<valorie> we don't have that either which seems odd
<Flannel> or whatever
<Flannel> (so, a clone of ubottu)
<valorie> got it
<Flannel> valorie: -women-project is the less-official-ish (chat?) channel for -women right? or do I have that backwards?
<valorie> that's backwards - -project is official, and logged
<valorie> and where meetings are help
<Flannel> Right, I figured I probably did ;)
<valorie> -women is for chat
<valorie> some of us were strongly against logging, so this arrangement was the compromise
<Flannel> I agree that having logging foisted upon you is unfortunate and divisive.
<Flannel> valorie: does -women have a bot?
<Flannel> since if that does, -w-project probably would have the same one
<valorie> it has ubottu
<Flannel> Mmm, right, which explains the bantracker.
<valorie> I like having an official logged chan; that said I want the chat chan to be a safe space for people
<valorie> so I liked the compromise
<Flannel> So, /that/ is actually a remnant of something that hasn't been updated.  Back when -women was the more-official of the two (and probably should've been switched over or something)
<valorie> we use ubottu sometimes
<Flannel> So, at this point, I'm personally going to throw my hands in the air and say "I don't know".  I expect ubottu probably will move into -project (and possibly get removed from -women)
<valorie> and -women is the chan where the attacks usually occur
<valorie> :(
<Flannel> Maybe that's why -women is still in the BT then.
<valorie> that would be not optimal
<valorie> is there a problem having the bot in both chans?
<Flannel> valorie: Well, a clone is just as good as ubottu, has all the factoids, etc, it doesn't use the bantracker.
<valorie> got it
<Flannel> So its a question of: How (or more specifically: who) handles the bans for each channel? is it here? or in -irc?
<Flannel> (and this is where my memory of our policy is fuzzy, because it has quite the history)
<valorie> I don't have ops in either channel
<valorie> I'll ask belkinsa to come in here?
<valorie> bazhang: I hate unopaste
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-16
<valorie> I would never ask for that anywhere
<k1l> not until someone drops a whole dmesg output into a channel :X
<valorie> it's fine for #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel, sure
<bazhang> valorie I much favor Drone
<bazhang> it is superb
<valorie> not sure what that is
<bazhang> Unit193, replacement btracker etc
<bazhang> it's like the zombo.com of bots
<Flannel> bazhang: No, it doesn't do bantracker stuff.
 * rww looks up
<k1l> i dont mind the name of the bot as long as it does what is needed :)
<rww> #ubuntu-women has ubottu for historical reasons. I am opposed to changing that. #ubuntu-women-project doesn't have a bot because it was created during the "log all the things!" nonsense and nobody uses it enough to have ever noticed it's missing one.
<rww> so if it needs a bot, stick whichever random ubot is supposed to be in there in there
<valorie> well, we had a troll today
<valorie> so a "random ubot" is what we need there
<valorie> I asked on #ubuntu-irc with no response
<valorie> not sure what the procedure is, rw
<valorie> w
 * rww looks up the appropriate ubot
<HFSPLUS> yo rww have you ever kissed under the mistletoe? tell me! tell me!
<k1l> response times on -irc are slow sometimes. but on weekend nights they are slow for sure.
<valorie> sure, there is no hurry
<HFSPLUS> yo rww have you ever kissed under the mistletoe? tell me! tell me!
<valorie> we rarely get trolls there
<HFSPLUS> valorie, have you ever kissed under the mistletoe?
<rww> HFSPLUS: not that I recall, no
<rww> anyways, smoothie time. ttyl
<HFSPLUS> rww, ok all i need to know peace god bless ye
<HFSPLUS> how does one become an ubuntu-op
<k1l> stop even thinking about. a troll with your history wont become an op
<HFSPLUS> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<HFSPLUS> k1l, how about this, if you do not repent and turn to god you will burn in hell fire forever when you die
<HFSPLUS> this goes for everyone
<HFSPLUS> men hate god
<HFSPLUS> but it takes an act of god for someone to repent
<k1l> HFSPLUS: we had this discussion before and i won that. you wasting volunteers times will not make you look good when the day comes.
<HFSPLUS> k1l, do you think i care?
<HFSPLUS> no
<k1l> do you think i care?
<HFSPLUS> this life is temporary there is a heaven to gain and eternal torment to shun, athiests are going to hell period
<hggdh> oh mighty crap
<k1l> HFSPLUS: i won last time. you dont need to tell my that anymore because i dont care. good bye
<HFSPLUS> k1l, DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOU BELIEVE GOD HARDENS HEARTS SO THEY WONT BELIEVE
<HFSPLUS> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<HFSPLUS> bazhang, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<HFSPLUS> rww, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<k1l> HFSPLUS: EOD
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> I find that troll more than usually annoying
<HFSPLUS> DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY ADVICE ON HOW I CAN GET THE GIRL I LOVE TO KISS ME UNDER THE MISTLETOE?
<HFSPLUS> noooo waaahh
<HFSPLUS> why do iask a question on #ubuntu am i banned?
<HFSPLUS> waaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<HFSPLUS> waaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<k1l> because you make that much trouble.
<k1l> but that is EOD. so good bye
<HFSPLUS> what trouble i asked question
<HFSPLUS> bazhang rww nooo waaahh
<HFSPLUS> phunyguy, nooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa what did i do
<phunyguy> try to look back the last 7 years
<phunyguy> or the last 20 minutes even
<HFSPLUS> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO KISS UNDER THE MISTLETOE? TELL ME! TELL ME!
<HFSPLUS> yo
<elky> nooo waaa
<HFSPLUS> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HFSPLUS> thats my catch phrase
<elky> yeah i'm moving things along
<elky> you were here for whole minutes
<rww> crapphrase
<elky> so, clearly your attention is taken elsewhere at the moment, maybe now's not a good time for trolling here
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-09
<bazhang> 'outdated tar'?
<bazhang> @random tar tor HURD emacs
<ubottu> emacs
<bazhang> why you...
<chu> Ouch
<bazhang> oh here to rub salt in
<bazhang> I just knew it!
<ubottu> wileee called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> gone
<Unit193> Danke.
<valorie> imo, !alsamixer should give the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/Alsamixer
<valorie> instead it gives nuttin'
<bazhang> yetanotherpikapi help 'advisor'
<bazhang> cap
<Pici> eh?
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica called the ops in #ubuntu (tux38 = returning troll)
<Pici> :/
<phunyguy> :-/
<popey> :--/
<k1l_> that user was a big issue on nov.1st already
<genii> I'm too busy to keep a proper eye on him right now
<k1l_> he is gone for now, so i will go and make my dinner
<ubottu> LinStatSDR called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<genii> @comment 69826 Inappropriate name, racially charged remarks.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<k1l_> known troll
<genii> Yeah he wanders in occasionally
<k1l_> what is "lsb_release -d"? "15.04"  oh its a 11.10 :/
<valorie> haha
<k1l_> next time some user is arguing again why we want to see some output and not just believe what the users think they use.
<valorie> fantasy IS reality
<valorie> get with it, k1l_
<valorie> watch some US political debates and see that in action!
<k1l_> whatever pills you take, i want some too :)
<genii> Heh
<bazhang> <CaptainVidyo> I think I need to reinstall my dmraid
<bazhang> walkthrough!
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-10
<TJ-> can someone deal with tux38 in #ubuntu again please
<TJ-> !ops | tux38 in #ubuntu trolling
<ubottu> tux38 in #ubuntu trolling: Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> TJ- called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (tux38 in #ubuntu trolling)
<Unit193> TJ-: Pici got it.
<TJ-> yeah, saw that
<TJ-> That 'person' seems to have made a habit of that; with tux38 or wicktux over several months. Can't figure out what they get out of it
<k1l> tellyouwhat now insulting me in pm after i muted him and told him in pm that #u is for technical support only.
<k1l> and he clearly doesnt want support using elementary and just ranting about ubuntu
<popey> that was clear
<popey> people jumped on him way too much
<popey> IMHO
<popey> seems people were willing to pounce just because he dared utter "the e word" even if it was just to make a comparison
<popey> (I'm still not convinced he actually wants support as such)
<Pricey> I've been hoping to extend an olive branch as I've seen some of us are not too happy with the current situation.
<Pricey> I've sat on both sides and some of what I've read about has always been the case, always sucked & could always use more effort.
<Unit193> Either I'm noticing it a lot more, or it's been a lot worse, TBH. :/
<Pricey> Other things, really not happy to hear about.
<Unit193> Quite understandably.
<bazhang> I put it down to seasonal/holiday stress
<bazhang> it happens
<bazhang> that, plus the somewhat uneven timezone distribution of who is available
<bazhang> so eight-ten hours of bupkis, then the rest multiple available
<Pricey> Yeah, we've always been weighted towards US/EU but we do have a bunch in that big gap too. Coverage always depends.
<bazhang> as far as sharp tongues go, the olden days of staff had some very shall we say 'direct' staffers
<Pricey> I was quite surprised to see the recent ones!
<bazhang> thats like a summer picnic with mint julep tea compared to times past
<bazhang> one final factor that comes into play, in my own estimation, is the number of staff/ubuntu members is near zero of late
<bazhang> in prior years, corey nalioth, and many other staffers were both, and there was much better communication/coordination on both sides
<Pricey> I love that.
<Pricey> Before I became staff, we complained about our friends becoming staffers and not helping us out as much as they could ;-)
<bazhang> so what I said was off in some way?
<Pricey> No no, just that I'm glad that has completely changed.
<Pricey> There was controversy even when some of us joined staff while on the IRCC iirc. (heh)
<bazhang> thats just my take
<bazhang> take into account or discount as you will
<Pricey> I'm just popping out climbing for a bit, but I'll be around, lets talk.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-11
<bazhang> limcore descendant I see
<k1l> lordtux (~androirc@107.77.160.34) hat #ubuntu verlassen (requested by k1l (you are still banned tux38))
<k1l> that user got a new nick now since i banned the old one
<bazhang> 'another day, another ubuntu fail'
<Jordan_U> k1l: Any reason you're still opped in #ubuntu?
<k1l> DJones: just waited for tux38/lordtux to come back. but my 24h disconnect will deop me anyway :)
<phunyguy> k1l: I banned tux in #u-ot with *!*Andro*@107.77.160.*
<phunyguy> would probably work for the short term in #u as well
<k1l> i already set a dynip ban onto that range, too
<phunyguy> k1l: good deal
<phunyguy> so, TheEmperor is back with 5.189.166.25/vmi50832.contabo.host
<phunyguy> ban on sight
<bazhang> <sruli> anyone know how to set sudoers to "runaspw"?
<bazhang> thats sounding super secure
<ikonia> what's runaspw ?
<ikonia> ahh, I see what it is, I normally just do that through pam
<Pici> man 5 sudoers
<ikonia> got it
<Pici> Also, kind of weird to ask about a somewhat obsucre option and not know how to set it.
<ikonia> think he'd see it mentioned, but not really researched how to actually use it
<ikonia> doesn't look too hard from reading the man page
<ikonia> but you can do it with pam too
<Pici> yep
<ikonia> very rare thing to need though
<k1l_> uh, didnt think irc can be that difficult.
<genii> k1l_: epinky?
<k1l_> no, welshman
<genii> Ah
<bazhang> whats wrong with the welsh!
<bazhang> @random cymrru emacs HURD
<ubottu> emacs
<bazhang> why you ...
<Unit193> chu hacked it.
<bazhang> god bless you
<genii> heh
<bazhang> last time the bot went bonkers, chu came in and rubbed in the salt and lemon
<JediMaster> hi guys, I'm getting spam about adult websites from Jorge68 as I join #ubuntu
<genii> JediMaster: They have now been removed. thanks for reporting the issue
<genii> @comment 69869 Spam in PM to users entering the channel
<ubottu> Comment added.
<xhoch3> Please see my private conversation with user "retlered":<retlered> you sniveling ass kissing faggot. I've a ubuntu phone and it's great. You fucking liar
<xhoch3> <retlered> I wouldn't take one if it had pussy
<xhoch3> <xhoch3> ?
<xhoch3> <xhoch3> what you're talking about?
<xhoch3> <retlered> You jackass and your ubuntu phone
<xhoch3> <xhoch3> keep cool I really like it, not quite as good as an Android phone, but way better than Windows Phone
<xhoch3> <xhoch3> I can compare all devices at work (test devices)
<xhoch3> <retlered> You nigger. Everybody online says it sucks and so do u
<k1l_> xhoch3: ok, i will have a look at it and talk to him.
<xhoch3> ok, np, just for the record
<JediMaster> genii, thanks
<k1l_> xhoch3: ok, that user is an issue but left the ubuntu channels. if he keps beeing an issue please report to #freenode since we cant do anything because he left.
<xhoch3> ok, thank you
<genii> JediMaster: You're welcome. If you have no more issues which require a moderator to resolve, it would be good etiquette not to idle here now :)
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu alteregoa trolling again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-12
<bazhang>  [Kuntinator] (32889a9b@gateway/web/freenode/ip.50.136.154.155): 50.136.154.155
<bazhang> spells trouble
<bazhang> Kuntinator> ops pls ban bazhang for trolling
<bazhang> what a surprise
<k1l_> you and your fans :)
<bazhang> thats the 12 is old enough for irc guy
<Unit193> xhoch3: Howdy.  Anything else we can do for you?
<genii> @comment 69769 Reviewed, not lifted
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I don't quite follow your logic for saying that bryn__ was lying.
<ikonia> he couldn't use sudo
<ikonia> yet in other channels he was saying he was using sudo with random fixes
<Jordan_U> Which would make sense if he just recently accidentally ran "sudo chown -R bryn /" and broke everything. That sudo command worked.
<ikonia> he hadn't
<Jordan_U> Which you know because?
<ikonia> because he's talking about this elsewhere
<ikonia> and stating "he swears he didn't run that"
<ikonia> there is an element of chance that he was just unaware of what he's doing, because he also claims he is the sysadmin and 100+ users are using the server
<ikonia> but the whole thing seems very contrived
<ikonia> I've removed the ban on him
<genii> For some reason this reminds me of eagles0513875
<Jordan_U> He may have run "sudo chown -R /$HOM" and not realized what happens when the variable the variable $HOM doesn't exist or in this case is misspelled.
<ikonia> maybe
<ikonia> all very possible, but not what he's saying,
<ikonia> still don't believe a word he's saying
<ikonia> he's now admitting sudo doesn't work
<Jordan_U> Which would be consistent with it working before a recent improper chown command. (I'm not in whatever other channels you're seeing his new responses in).
<ikonia> nope
<genii> Jordan_U: -server
<ikonia> he said he installed it just seconds ago
<ikonia> so he installed gksu on a non-graphical server
<ikonia> without sudo
<ikonia> and fixed the permissions problem
<ikonia> now he's saying he didn't
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-13
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (multiple nicks from 49.74.60.123 flooding in chinese)
<bazhang> fix my bmw! I use ubuntu
<bazhang> utf-8 = stranger danger
<genii> Seems so :)
<bazhang> <jamesguessis> I'm using 16.04
<bazhang> apt-get install toolchain
<genii> Hm
<bazhang> !xevious
<bazhang> what!
<Unit193> !xenial, dimwit! :---D
<ubottu> Unit193: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> some of the emacs hackeration must have borked the bot
<bazhang> @random emacs emacs vim emacs
<ubottu> vim
<bazhang> hahahaha
<bazhang> if you lost the bot, you've lost the war
<Unit193> bazhang: Which bot?  ubottu or Drone`?
<genii> ... either
<bazhang> Unit193, it's a paraphrase of 'if you lost walter cronkite..etc etc'
<Unit193> Sure, just had to go with it though!
<bazhang> chu wont like those results!
<genii> k1l_: Beat me to it
<bazhang>  [nemdiggers] #ubuntu
<bazhang> no way thats a troll
<Unit193> [16:49:23] There is no such nick nemdiggers
<Unit193> Huh.
<k1l_> had told him in pm and "is there a rule against it?" was his answer
<genii> It's either the same guy or same crew that do this a lot, offensive racist names or slurs with some of the letters reversed. Been going on for a while now, they already know better
<Unit193> Yes, we have a rule requiring common sense, you broke it: http://i.imgur.com/VwNkNyW.jpg
<k1l_> yeah, i suspect it the same troll as the other ones with racists nicks with  some twisted letters
<popey> uh
<ubottu> Latrodectus called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> have set +r for #u
<Pricey> bots?
<k1l_> yep
<Unit193> Drone` would have done it too soon.
<k1l_> good bot
<k1l_> what is drone running as software?
<Unit193> I can't parse that.
<k1l_> erm. ubottu is a supybot. what is drone? or did you hack that yourself?
<Unit193> Limnoria+ChanTracker+ChanReg.
<k1l_> ah ok. thanks
<k1l_> set -r again since its quiet support wise now anyway
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-14
<ubottu> OERIAS called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<OERIAS> Hey XenuLives made a comment on the chat
<OERIAS> <XenuLives> When does Ubuntu Masturbating Monkey get released?
<jesuslovesyouthi> who can I speak to about a mod who treats a situation unfairly on this server? is there anyone to appeal to?
<TJ-> can someone have a word with FatSpitfire in #ubuntu? profanity, insulting behaviour
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-15
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (ultravi0lence)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ultravi0lence please kick this fool)
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> TJ- called the ops in #ubuntu (spam dooriit)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dooriit said: !ops TJ- is a child molester online!!!
<ubottu> dooriit called the ops in #ubuntu (TJ- is a child molester online!!!)
<ubottu> dooriit called the ops in #ubuntu (TJ- is sexually molesting me in PM)
<TJ-> can we have attention in #ubuntu please!
<TJ-> !ops #ubuntu major spam dooriit
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Ben64 puts on his poking gloves and pokes bazhang chu DalekSec DJones hggdh IdleOne- ikonia jrib Mamarok mneptok phunyguy popey sekrit tomaw and yofel 
<TJ-> I tried that, they're comotose!
<Ben64> :(
<phunyguy> hi
<phunyguy> bazhang chu DalekSec DJones hggdh IdleOne- ikonia jrib Mamarok mneptok phunyguy popey sekrit tomaw and yofel, your paychecks will all be docked for sleeping on the job.
<IdleOne-> phunyguy: You still owe me back pay for the past 4 years
<chu> lol
<phunyguy> omg he speaks!
<IdleOne-> I does
<IdleOne-> But we should go play in -offtopic
<IdleOne-> wouldn't want to disturb the sleeping ops
 * Mamarok is not comatose, just not up that early on a Sunday
<bazhang> <pukapy> is there a way to see live what's going on on a space ship?
<bazhang> looks similar to pukaaa
<TJ-> bazhang: same ISP; same /16
<bazhang> cheers TJ-
<TJ-> sorry, /20 (same allocation range)
<bazhang> blessed is gatis
<DalekSec> phunyguy: But I don't have the access!
<hggdh> phunyguy: docked? So I do have a paycheck?
<bazhang> <boofsterb> you havent rebooted?
<bazhang> I wonder if that level of 'support' is intentional or not
<bazhang> boofsterb-cycling
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-17
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mapm said: ubottu, it is spanish not portuguese!
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-18
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (RadicalJihadist)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-20
<ubottu> krytarik called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> hello ubuntupowerpc
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-13
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (devxxx spam/failure to abide by CoC and stay OT)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-14
<Dreaman> my network cable has been corrupted for it's got a fake video apologize a light day
<Dreaman> bay :)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-15
<bmatt> guess what
<bmatt> wxl is a stupid fuckin nigger
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-18
<MTW_> CALL 415-349-5666 L0DE RADIO HOUR
<MTW_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7XNn2GzRbs
<MTW_> ikonia Pricey krytarik Fuchs valorie phunyguy mneptok Dave hggdh Unit193 CarlFK Sigyn Mamarok DJones Guest77156 Jordan_U kloeri Pici el ahoneybun nhandler ubottu tomaw dax Myrtti popey seednode marienz tonyyarusso acheronuk yofel Flannel wxl e ubuntulog
<valorie> ha
#ubuntu-ops 2018-11-12
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (bumblefuzz_)
<ikonia> false alarm
#ubuntu-ops 2018-11-15
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, drdo said: ubottu: Oh cool, is it hard to navigate to from the main site?
#ubuntu-ops 2018-11-18
<ubottu> scrotumsack called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<hggdh> ^auto-killed self via sygin
<valorie> couldn't have happened to a nicer nick
<hggdh> yep
#ubuntu-ops 2019-11-11
<dax> ubottu: xchat =~ s/Users of 14.04 onwards/Everyone/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> actually, this works better
<dax> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome are old IRC clients which are not actively maintained outside of Ubuntu/Debian. Some versions of Ubuntu do not include them. Please strongly consider using hexchat instead, which has good upstream support and is widely recommended by the IRC community over xchat and xchat-gnome.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-11-15
<ubottu> lordcirth called the ops in #ubuntu (NSFW link by ytf0rd)
<dax> ironically, i can't check that's actually nsfw, because i don't have an imgur account and it requires a login
<dax> found someone i trust to check, it's nsfw, banning
<dax> @comment 79659 posting nsfw imgur link
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Unit193> I mean it's rather moot, but I believe gallery-dl would allow you to view it.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-11-17
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tomreyn said: !LTS is probably what you mean
<tomreyn> ^ please ignore my edit request, thanks
